# No Carbers/ low Carbers



## insulinaddict09

Hi , I thought I would put up a thread to discus the No Carb / Low Carb 

approach to diet that a lot of us do . There are a lot of myths surrounding 

the subject ,  and it is a personal choice for a lot of us . It is not suitable for 

everyone but can easily be adapted to accomodate the individuals needs .

I have found that since restricting Carbs in my diet my levels have been a lot 

lower and less erractic , I am also able to take less Insulin , and i am also 

never hungry . When I was eating Carbs they increased my appetite and I 

then having to have larger Insulin doses.  If  anyone has an oppinion for ,or 

against then please make a comment , it is nice to see things sometimes from 

another perspective and no offence will be taken


----------



## katie

I would like to know what you guys eat intead of carbs.  I know you've told me Anne, but C*5_Dodger what do you eat?? So you've replaced carbs by fat, what fat?

Basically I'm restricting the carbs I eat at the moment as ive found it helps with my levels, but I run out of alternatives.  I only eat white meat and fish, no red meat.


----------



## insulinaddict09

I also eat steak at least once a week Katie , and eggs , cheese etc.

Are you eating plenty of fresh vegetables and fruit ?


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> I also eat steak at least once a week Katie , and eggs , cheese etc.
> 
> Are you eating plenty of fresh vegetables and fruit ?



eew steak  i only eat chicken, might have to get some seafood.

I eat salad for at least one meal a day at the moment, with some protein too. And snack of fruit


----------



## insulinaddict09

Ha ha you dont like steak then Twin? well i do eat alot of seafood , Prawns are carb free and very low fat , little or no sugar content .  watch out for bananas though when you eat fruit , they are high carb and sugar lol. the pottasium is good though.


----------



## Steff

it's all an absolute minefield to me im still gettin used to no salt or sugar in things


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> it's all an absolute minefield to me im still gettin used to no salt or sugar in things



Well steff thats the thing really , we all avoid .. well most of the time things 

which we know are sugar laden but most people dont take in to account that 

Carbs turn to sugar basically , so if you eat a lot of Carbs then it will effect

your blood glucose levels .


----------



## Steff

do they have carb counter things then to help ?


----------



## insulinaddict09

Yes you can get a book called collins gem carb counter , ive got a copy from waterstones , it was ?2.34 and free delivery .. it is small , so perfect for in your bag , its small purse size .


----------



## Steff

ooooohh excellent thats something i need to invest in x


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ha ha you dont like steak then Twin? well i do eat alot of seafood , Prawns are carb free and very low fat , little or no sugar content .  watch out for bananas though when you eat fruit , they are high carb and sugar lol. the pottasium is good though.



nope i dont like any red meat hehe. i like seafood, but dont eat much of it.

I dont eat bananas much, usually apples. and grapefruit at the moment, which have carbs (and quite a few calories!), but are tastey


----------



## insulinaddict09

ha ha i love grapefruit but i havent had it for ages lol . well apples .... i love granny smiths , tangy and juicy mmmmm


----------



## bev

I thought that some proteins and fats have the same affect on your blood sugars hours later after eating them? Someone on the other forum took ages explaining to me in great detail how proteins can break down hours after being eaten and can cause a spike. Bev


----------



## insulinaddict09

bev said:


> I thought that some proteins and fats have the same affect on your blood sugars hours later after eating them? Someone on the other forum took ages explaining to me in great detail how proteins can break down hours after being eaten and can cause a spike. Bev





Good point Bev , I'm affraid I cant answer that one , I personally havent 

noticed a spike . Dodger is a long standing well informed low carber and 

would probably be able to answer that one for you .... I would like to know 

if that is the case . I am only a novice at the moment where as Dodger has

been doing this for years with no adverse effects . Thank you for the input , 

it is a valid point to make.


----------



## bev

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ha ha you dont like steak then Twin? well i do eat alot of seafood , Prawns are carb free and very low fat , little or no sugar content .  watch out for bananas though when you eat fruit , they are high carb and sugar lol. the pottasium is good though.



We were told at clinic that too many bananas are not a good idea for a diabetic as too much potassium can lead to heart problems - which is a pity as Alex loves them!Bev


----------



## insulinaddict09

bev said:


> We were told at clinic that too many bananas are not a good idea for a diabetic as too much potassium can lead to heart problems - which is a pity as Alex loves them!Bev



Yes i was told that while in hospital , although at the time i did have low 

potassium due to DKA . You need some potassium for a healthy heart but not

too much it seems ..


----------



## katie

wow didnt know too many bananas would damage your heart!! 

I dont think it's true about protein causing a spike??? ive never been told about that. ive only ever heard about counting carbs and that fat can delay the breakdown of carbs or something...


----------



## ceara

I'm interested in this low carb thing.  Is there any specific listing available, like the GI or GL lists, or do you just avoid high carb food?

Ceara


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hi ceara , well I personaly avoid Carbs as they cause my otherwise quite stable bloods to zoom in to the 20's even with covering them with a large dose of Insulin. Dodger is a long standing low/ no carber who would more than likely be able to help you out , he is very knowledgable on the subject.


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> wow didnt know too many bananas would damage your heart!!
> 
> I dont think it's true about protein causing a spike??? ive never been told about that. ive only ever heard about counting carbs and that fat can delay the breakdown of carbs or something...


Yes im not sure about this Twin , ive not noticed it , maybe i just eat different protiens  I dont know . yes it is true fats do slow down the rate that carbs / sugar hit the system .

with regard to your fat question , I use Extra virgin olive oil for cooking and i use butter etc.


----------



## Vanessa

Ceara

I tend to use the calorie, fat and carb bible for figures and find that for me and the medication I'm on that about 140-150g carbs a day means I tend to keep fairly balanced although the carbs I eat tend to be low GI and mostly from fruit, vegetables, beans and wholegrains.

What really surprised me was the amount of carbs in most fruit - I used to eat a large banana as a snack and now find that 1/2 a small banana is about what my body can manage.  The other thing that really surpised me was how intolerant my body is of carbs first thing in the morning when my insulin resistance seems to be at its worst

Jenny Ruhl's book is also a useful read if you want to know more about how to work out the impact of carbs on your body.  Brand-Miller's "The New Glucose Revolution" is good for info on GI and glycaemic load - helped me work towards a better balance in my carb choices and to wean me away from a mentality that "carbs" = "starchy carbs"


----------



## sweetsatin

I am confused about all this diet thing, how many carbs are we suppose have throughout the day?
I have restricted my bread, only have 1 slice of brown granary a day or 1 brown roll a day, i love my Bananas as i have 1 a day too.
I love my rice & pasta dishes but never know what to eat each day, i'm sick of salads now so have them once or twice a week.
I know everyone is different as to the amount of what we eat.
I miss my chocolate 
My DSN said cheese was a no no.
I don't like fish so what do i eat lol


----------



## katie

Vanessa said:


> Ceara
> 
> I tend to use the calorie, fat and carb bible for figures and find that for me and the medication I'm on that about 140-150g carbs a day means I tend to keep fairly balanced although the carbs I eat tend to be low GI and mostly from fruit, vegetables, beans and wholegrains.



I ordered my calorie, fat and carb bible a few days ago 

I shall report back to let everyone know how useful it is - especially you steff since you seem to be thinkning about getting a book


----------



## Vanessa

Sweetsatin, the amount of carb is one of those things that stirs much controversy and you do really have to look into it and make your own personal decision.  Some such as Dodger will eat very little (I think he posted that he's down to about 100g per week).  I've chosen to stick to the GI people (Brand-Miller et al - see other posts) recommendation of a minimum of 130g per day from all sources and that works for me.  Diabetes UK diet would have you up at about 65% of your calorie intake which is far too much for me


----------



## C*5_Dodger

*Low Carbohydrate Answers*

Dear All,

Wow, I've been away less than 24 hours and Anne-Marie has started this. Below are my response to questions put in this post. If I've missed anything or you have more queries - let me know

Katie

Q. I would like to know what you guys eat instead of carbs. I know you've told me Anne, but C*5_Dodger what do you eat?? So you've replaced carbs by fat, what fat?

A. I eat lots of vegges mainly only those that grow above the ground, green leafy ones are very low carbohydrate Here's a page on which I posted a typical meal and yes after 2 hours my blood glucose was 6.0mmol/L. I find that portion control is important also. I also like protein – all meats and seafoods

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=2288

With regard to the type of fat I eat the answer is any and all. Typical examples are: Cheese, butter, beef fat, pork fat, lamb fat, chicken fat, olive oil, oily fish etc. The important point here is that I believe that the notion that saturated fat is bad for me is utter nonsense. Throughout the 2 million years or so of our evolution our species has been eating animal fat, which has a high proportion of saturated fat, so that the idea that it is bad for us is crackers. Just as an aside: when you eat too much carbohydrate the liver converts the excess to fat – no prizes for guessing the type – yes its saturated fat!. The liver packages it up as triglyceride, loads it onto VLDL lippoproteins and ships it out for storage in your fat depots – predominately the the ones round your waist. This why people who eat “plenty of carbohydrates” may have high triglyceride (Tgs) blood test results – mine are very low 0.9mmol/L. The latest thinking now is that Tgs are a much stronger predictor of heart disease than high LDL.

Bev

Q: I thought that some proteins and fats have the same affect on your blood sugars hours later after eating them? Someone on the other forum took ages explaining to me in great detail how proteins can break down hours after being eaten and can cause a spike.

A: Here's a quote from Jenny Ruhl's book (page 69)
“...Now its time to face an important fact. *Its the carbohydrates you eat that raise your blood sugar after meals. Sugars and starches. Nothing else.* The fats you eat do not raise your blood sugar at all. Technically speaking, protein can raise your blood sugar because your liver is able to convert about 58% of the protein you eat to carbohydrate. But since it takes up to seven hours to digest dietary protein and turn it into glucose, the only people who see a rise in blood sugar after eating protein are those whose diabetes is so severe that they have no beta cell function left at all. So it is unlikely that eating protein will cause an observable rise in your blood sugar...” The important point here is that the process starts soon after you eat protein and is complete after about seven hours – so no glucose spike! For type 1s this low rate of input of glucose does not have to be factored into your carbohydrate calculations.

Ceara
Q: I'm interested in this low carb thing. Is there any specific listing available, like the GI or GL lists, or do you just avoid high carb food?

A: If you have a spreadsheet App, e.g. Excel, I can supply you with a large amount of information – you also may find the book that Steff is considering buying useful. I would need a PM from you giving me your E-Mail address. However, going low/controlled carbohydrate is not a “one size fits all approach” - we each need to tailor our diet in such a way as to meet the blood sugar targets we have set ourselves, since we are all different. It is for this reason that it is essential to test, test and test or a Jenny would say “eat to your meter”. The details of how to do this set set out in her  book. The amount of carbohydrates you can tolerate depends upon how far you are along the path to complete beta-cell failure. A newly diagnosed type 2 for example may eat quite large amounts of carbohydrate and still meet the BS targets. Here's the targets from DUK, my 2 hours after meals target is much lower than these. It is now widely believed that we should get as close to normal (A1cs 4% to 5%) as possible in order to reduce the risk of future complications

*Children with Type 1 diabetes (NICE 2004)*
Before meals: 4-8mmols/L 
Two*hours after meals: less than 10mmols/L

*Adults with Type 1 diabetes (NICE 2004)*
Before meals: 4- 7mmols/L 
2 hours after meals: less than 9mmols/L 

*Type 2 diabetes (NICE 2008)*
Before meals: 4-7mmol/L 
Two*hours after meals: less than 8.5mmols/L

Regards  Dodger


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hi Dodger , I've just read your post and found it facinating !!!!! I do strongly

Believe that Carbs have been my downfall with regard to my blood sugar 

control . When first diagnosed I was able to eat Carbs at every meal as I was

told to do by my DSN arghhhh !!!! And managed to keep stable ish bloods with

Large doses of Insulin , after a short while [ under 12mths]  I noticed that 

even with a large dose of Insulin my glucose levels would zoom sky high and I

was having to correct several time to get down to anywhere near a resonable

level. Since going Low Carb I havent looked back ,  my control is better , I 

have felt better , more energy  and less hungry. Ive found that Carbs make

me hungry , they do not fill me up , quite the opposite.


----------



## C*5_Dodger

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi Dodger , I've just read your post and found it facinating !!!!! I do strongly
> 
> Believe that Carbs have been my downfall with regard to my blood sugar
> 
> control . When first diagnosed I was able to eat Carbs at every meal as I was
> 
> told to do by my DSN arghhhh !!!! And managed to keep stable ish bloods with
> 
> Large doses of Insulin , after a short while [ under 12mths]  I noticed that
> 
> even with a large dose of Insulin my glucose levels would zoom sky high and I
> 
> was having to correct several time to get down to anywhere near a resonable
> 
> level. Since going Low Carb I havent looked back ,  my control is better , I
> 
> have felt better , more energy  and less hungry. Ive found that Carbs make
> 
> me hungry , they do not fill me up , quite the opposite.


Dear Anne-Marie,

It really is good to read that you have found low/controlled carbohydrate usage helpful. I know of only one other person that uses this approach (Admin). It was great that you started this thread. One thing that I never mentioned is that I chose this way of eating to control my blood sugar, but it also has the "side effect" of helping people who need to lose weight. However, I won't hold my breath waiting for someone to adopt this approach in order to lose weight. The beauty of it is you don't have to starve yourself and you don't count calories (ug - I hate that word but that's another story)

Regards  Dodger


----------



## insulinaddict09

C*5_Dodger said:


> Dear Anne-Marie,
> 
> It really is good to read that you have found low/controlled carbohydrate usage helpful. I know of only one other person that uses this approach (Admin). It was great that you started this thread. One thing that I never mentioned is that I chose this way of eating to control my blood sugar, but it also has the "side effect" of helping people who need to lose weight. However, I won't hold my breath waiting for someone to adopt this approach in order to lose weight. The beauty of it is you don't have to starve yourself and you don't count calories (ug - I hate that word but that's another story)
> 
> Regards  Dodger



Well I have never been over weight if anything under weight , I did put on 

quite a lot of weight after going on Insulin , I was feeding my Insulin and 

filling up on Carbs as I was told to do. Consequently went from  a tiny size 4

to a size 10 which does not sound big but it is when you have always been 

quite tiny and I am also only 5'4 so hardly a giant. Since restricting my Carbs

I have lost a lot of weight am I am now in a size 8 and under 8 stone , I have 

lost weight without trying and feel better for it . Also as a type 1 I have 

found that my Insulin needs have halved if not more which surely in the 

bigger scheme of things is better. If anyone has any quetions / debate or 

just an opinion I would love to hear it ... I know this is a sensitive subject 

and there are fors and againsts but this is a forum and any input in valued

even if it is not my own opinion .


----------



## rubymurry

I have just been reading this message regarding low carb diet. and I am intriged. Maybe that is the answer to many problems. Any suggestions as to the best way forward regarding this regime? I am really interested in the theory that it helps BGs!!!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

rubymurry said:


> I have just been reading this message regarding low carb diet. and I am intriged. Maybe that is the answer to many problems. Any suggestions as to the best way forward regarding this regime? I am really interested in the theory that it helps BGs!!!!



Hi I will help you as much as I possibly can , Dodger is also a Low/ No Carber 

who has been doing this with fantastic results , I'm sure he would aslo be 

willing to help and advise you .

Best wishes Anne-Marie 

if you let me know what you want to know I will do my best to help.


----------



## C*5_Dodger

rubymurry said:


> I have just been reading this message regarding low carb diet. and I am intriged. Maybe that is the answer to many problems. Any suggestions as to the best way forward regarding this regime? I am really interested in the theory that it helps BGs!!!!


Dear rubymurry,

As inulinaddict (Anne-Marie) has said we will ofcourse help in any way we can. You appreciate that we cannot give you dietary advice (I have already been "wire brushed" for inadvertantly doing that!). However, we can talk about the science and leave you to draw your own conclusions - indeed some of my forgoing posts touch on the science. However, please consider this:

1. All digestable (i.e. excluding fibre) carbohydrates are changed to glucose, or in the case of table sugar (sucrose), glucose and fructose (fruit sugar) - fruits are also different. For now, I'll stick to glucose because fructose poses issues that are a little different.

2. The *rate* at which glucose enters the blood stream depends on the GI (glaecemic index) of the food, but rest assured that given enough time the vast majority of carbohydrate finishes up in your blood. Ofcourse the slower the take-up the better for BS control, but in addition one should not eat more than the body requires. This why portion control is important.

3. The advantage of the low/controlled carbohydrate approach is that it bypasses all these considerations, and gives better drug free control, because (here I go again!) *If you don't put glucose into your body - how can you have high blood sugars*. The "establishment" will tell you that you need a certain amount of carbohydrate (about 130gms a day). This is not so, the amount that you must have is zero! There are primitive peoples that eat no carbohydrates and are very healthy.

4. How do you go about "doing low carb". Well I always point people in the direction of Jenny Ruhl's book (see books thread) because she rightly says that the diet you use must be crafted by you - because we are all different. Her book explains how you go about this. The thing that you will notice is that your BG meter is central to the success of the approach - she coined the phrase "eat to your meter"

Regards   Dodger


----------



## insulinaddict09

Morning Dodger , thanks for the book tip , I think I will buy a copy , its sounds

like the book I need and will help me no end .


----------



## C*5_Dodger

insulinaddict09 said:


> Morning Dodger , thanks for the book tip , I think I will buy a copy , its sounds
> 
> like the book I need and will help me no end .


Dear Anne-Marie,

Be a little wary, Jenny is a type 2 and her book is maily aimed at them. I will have a look and see if I think you are wasting your money, only problem is, after today I will be on holiday for three weeks and not have access to the internet.

Warmest Regards    Dodger


----------



## insulinaddict09

C*5_Dodger said:


> Dear Anne-Marie,
> 
> Be a little wary, Jenny is a type 2 and her book is maily aimed at them. I will have a look and see if I think you are wasting your money, only problem is, after today I will be on holiday for three weeks and not have access to the internet.
> 
> Warmest Regards    Dodger



Oh ok thanks for that , I may try the library first then , before buying . 

I hope you have a lovely holiday 

See you when you get back I'm sure it will then take you three weeks to go 

through all our questions for you


----------



## C*5_Dodger

insulinaddict09 said:


> Oh ok thanks for that , I may try the library first then , before buying .
> 
> I hope you have a lovely holiday
> 
> See you when you get back I'm sure it will then take you three weeks to go
> 
> through all our questions for you


Dear Anne-Marie,

I just looked at it, using the index to locate references to "type 1". Your idea of using the library is good, because it is a good read. However, it is not a great benefit for type 1s.

Warmest Regards   Dodger


----------



## insulinaddict09

C*5_Dodger said:


> Dear Anne-Marie,
> 
> I just looked at it, using the index to locate references to "type 1". Your idea of using the library is good, because it is a good read. However, it is not a great benefit for type 1s.
> 
> Warmest Regards   Dodger



Thanks Dodger , I think I would still like to read it anyway , it is an interesting subject even if most of it is unsuitable for type 1. 

thanks again ,x best wishes Anne-Marie .


----------



## Northerner

C*5_Dodger said:


> Dear Anne-Marie,
> 
> Be a little wary, Jenny is a type 2 and her book is maily aimed at them. I will have a look and see if I think you are wasting your money, only problem is, after today I will be on holiday for three weeks and not have access to the internet.
> 
> Warmest Regards    Dodger



Hey Dodger, thanks for all your valuable input on this topic - I hope you have a great holiday!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Northerner said:


> Hey Dodger, thanks for all your valuable input on this topic - I hope you have a great holiday!



PHEW , I thought I was getting told off then when I saw you in the thread. 

Dodger did mention being wirebrushed before , just how much advice with 

regard to Low/ No carbing am I allowed to say out of interest Northerner ?


----------



## Northerner

insulinaddict09 said:


> PHEW , I thought I was getting told off then when I saw you in the thread.
> 
> Dodger did mention being wirebrushed before , just how much advice with
> 
> regard to Low/ No carbing am I allowed to say out of interest Northerner ?



It's really not a problem anne-marie. I think what dodger referred to was the impact one of his much earlier posts may have had on newly-diagnosed and Type 1 members (can't remember offhand, it wasn't me who yellow-carded him!) Forgive me Dodger, if I'm maligning you! Low-carbing can be a contentious issue and not suitable for all, so you need to be careful about telling people (who are probably already confused and distressed at their diagnosis) that the advice from their doctor is incorrect - it can be very upsetting to hear. A discussion where people put their viewpoint and relate their own experiences, on the other hand, is tremendously useful in broadening people's education about the condition and possibly giving them other options they were previously unaware of because it's not 'official' policy of NHS and DUK.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Northerner said:


> It's really not a problem anne-marie. I think what dodger referred to was the impact one of his much earlier posts may have had on newly-diagnosed and Type 1 members (can't remember offhand, it wasn't me who yellow-carded him!) Forgive me Dodger, if I'm maligning you! Low-carbing can be a contentious issue and not suitable for all, so you need to be careful about telling people (who are probably already confused and distressed at their diagnosis) that the advice from their doctor is incorrect - it can be very upsetting to hear. A discussion where people put their viewpoint and relate their own experiences, on the other hand, is tremendously useful in broadening people's education about the condition and possibly giving them other options they were previously unaware of because it's not 'official' policy of NHS and DUK.



Good thanks for that , it does clarify things for me . I do always make a point 
of telling people that this is a personal choice of mine and is not suitable for everyone as we are all different . people need to make choices on their individual needs , and what works for me may not be a good dietary choice for them . thanks for not moderating me


----------



## Northerner

insulinaddict09 said:


> Good thanks for that , it does clarify things for me . I do always make a point
> of telling people that this is a personal choice of mine and is not suitable for everyone as we are all different . people need to make choices on their individual needs , and what works for me may not be a good dietary choice for them . thanks for not moderating me



I think one of the great things about this site is that there is virtually nothing to moderate - everyone is so friendly and considerate and willing to help others. I am also a moderator on a depression site, and there can be some monstrous people turning up there, 'trolls', who deliberately try to goad and upset people.


----------



## C*5_Dodger

Northerner said:


> It's really not a problem anne-marie. I think what dodger referred to was the impact one of his much earlier posts may have had on newly-diagnosed and Type 1 members (can't remember offhand, it wasn't me who yellow-carded him!) Forgive me Dodger, if I'm maligning you! Low-carbing can be a contentious issue and not suitable for all, so you need to be careful about telling people (who are probably already confused and distressed at their diagnosis) that the advice from their doctor is incorrect - it can be very upsetting to hear. A discussion where people put their viewpoint and relate their own experiences, on the other hand, is tremendously useful in broadening people's education about the condition and possibly giving them other options they were previously unaware of because it's not 'official' policy of NHS and DUK.


Dear Northerner,
Thanks for your thought, I will enjoy my holiday. You were correct, it was Admin who did the brushing and quite right too. I do sometimes get overzealous in my communications, although my worse excesses are reserved for DUK. What infuriates me about them is that some of the time they just ignore me - even when I say things like their policies are killing us type 2s. This ofcourse is OTT but it was done partly to see if they would respond - they never did!

Warmest Regards   Dodger


----------



## insulinaddict09

Northerner said:


> I think one of the great things about this site is that there is virtually nothing to moderate - everyone is so friendly and considerate and willing to help others. I am also a moderator on a depression site, and there can be some monstrous people turning up there, 'trolls', who deliberately try to goad and upset people.



Wow really ? how do you become a moderator ? I could do with joining the 

depression site for my black diabetic moods swings . I dont undertand people 

who deliberately try to offend and upset people , they must have major issues.


----------



## sugarfreerach

hi! Im low carber as well, I still eat brown bread but thats it.  I eat everything my husband eats but replace the rice, pasta and potatoes with brocolli.  I just didnt get on with pasta as it took ages to work out the insulin for it and then it was never quite right and got a spike afterwards! i dont get that with veg! 

I do get a spike with steak though to be honest.  Ive noticed it a couple of times i cant explain it though


----------



## insulinaddict09

sugarfreerach said:


> hi! Im low carber as well, I still eat brown bread but thats it.  I eat everything my husband eats but replace the rice, pasta and potatoes with brocolli.  I just didnt get on with pasta as it took ages to work out the insulin for it and then it was never quite right and got a spike afterwards! i dont get that with veg!
> 
> I do get a spike with steak though to be honest.  Ive noticed it a couple of times i cant explain it though



Hi sugarfreerach , good to see another Low Carber in the thread ,Welcome !!

I dont seem to get a spike with steak , I think it must be an individual thing ,

if on the otherhand I have a slice of bread , even brown / granary I shoot up 

in to the 20's so to me it isnt worth the extra correction doses needed.


----------



## C*5_Dodger

sugarfreerach said:


> hi! Im low carber as well, I still eat brown bread but thats it.  I eat everything my husband eats but replace the rice, pasta and potatoes with brocolli.  I just didnt get on with pasta as it took ages to work out the insulin for it and then it was never quite right and got a spike afterwards! i dont get that with veg!
> 
> I do get a spike with steak though to be honest.  Ive noticed it a couple of times i cant explain it though


Dear sugarfreerach,

I have never heard of or experienced a spike when eating steak which is at least once a week! It just illustrates that we are all different - could it be that you have "trimmings" with your steak e.g. tomatoe, onion rings in batter etc?

Regards    Dodger


----------



## insulinaddict09

I was just thinking the same thing  , I had a spike after a Prawn 

salad once and tracked it down to a teaspoon of mayo that I had as dressing.

I also have steak at least once a week , I usually have mine with mushrooms

and brocolli , sometimes Stilton mmm


----------



## C*5_Dodger

insulinaddict09 said:


> I was just thinking the same thing  , I had a spike after a Prawn
> 
> salad once and tracked it down to a teaspoon of mayo that I had as dressing.
> 
> I also have steak at least once a week , I usually have mine with mushrooms
> 
> and brocolli , sometimes Stilton mmm


Dear Anne-Marie,

Now you've started me salivering for a steak with stilton yummy yummy

Warmest Regards   Dodger


----------



## bev

insulinaddict09 said:


> I was just thinking the same thing  , I had a spike after a Prawn
> 
> salad once and tracked it down to a teaspoon of mayo that I had as dressing.
> 
> I also have steak at least once a week , I usually have mine with mushrooms
> 
> and brocolli , sometimes Stilton mmm



I didnt know mayo had carbs in? Luckily Alex doesnt eat it anyway!  Bev


----------



## insulinaddict09

bev said:


> I didnt know mayo had carbs in? Luckily Alex doesnt eat it anyway!  Bev



Carbs hide in everything Bev , even lettuce has Carbs


----------



## insulinaddict09

C*5_Dodger said:


> Dear Anne-Marie,
> 
> Now you've started me salivering for a steak with stilton yummy yummy
> 
> Warmest Regards   Dodger



I will think of you while eating mine tomorrow then Dodger


----------



## insulinaddict09

I just thought I would mention this to us Low/ No carbers and anyone else who likes Seafood , while doing some reading Ive just seen that although
Prawns are Low Sugar , Low Fat and no Carbs , they are quite high in Cholesterol , Squid is also the same . all other Sea Food is low Cholesterol though. Sea Food is full of zinc , calcium ,Iron , Iodine and Magnesium so very good for a healthy balanced diet and very good for those of us who restrict Carbs .


----------



## rubymurry

*Low carb*

Hi there!

Enjoyed reading all the comments and opinions, plus all the kind offers of advice, thank you all.
It seems that the best way forward for me, is to read the book recommendation, to see if this would be the way forward for me. I am type 1 so obviously, as some of you have mentioned, this diet is better for type 2 rather than type 1. However, I'll read and try to understand how it all works, and then perhaps it might just suit me!!!? Thanks a million folks.


----------



## insulinaddict09

rubymurry said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Enjoyed reading all the comments and opinions, plus all the kind offers of advice, thank you all.
> It seems that the best way forward for me, is to read the book recommendation, to see if this would be the way forward for me. I am type 1 so obviously, as some of you have mentioned, this diet is better for type 2 rather than type 1. However, I'll read and try to understand how it all works, and then perhaps it might just suit me!!!? Thanks a million folks.



Hi Rubymurry , I'm a type 1 and have been doing this a while now with brilliant results , so much better than when I was filling up on Carbs like my dsn told me to do. It is a good idea to read up on the subject ,but as myself and Dodger have said we would both be more than happy to help you as much as we can . If you need any help or just to ask a question then one of us is ususally about or feel free to pm me if you prefer.

best wishes Anne-Marie


----------



## sofaraway

Very interesting thread, thank you for everyone for sharing their expereinces and offering advice.
I do really want to read Jenny's book, I will have to check out the library. I think that it might be useful for everyone if it's anything like her website. She is a very nice lady and I've had several emails from her. 

I have considered going low carb, I do find that I have better blood sugars when I reduce carbs to less than 100g per day.  And I could probably drop the novorapid if I went low carb all the time (I am not a type 1 so do have some insulin production, so am able to do this) However I can't eat like it long term, I like varied carb diet.


----------



## insulinaddict09

sofaraway said:


> Very interesting thread, thank you for everyone for sharing their expereinces and offering advice.
> I do really want to read Jenny's book, I will have to check out the library. I think that it might be useful for everyone if it's anything like her website. She is a very nice lady and I've had several emails from her.
> 
> I have considered going low carb, I do find that I have better blood sugars when I reduce carbs to less than 100g per day.  And I could probably drop the novorapid if I went low carb all the time (I am not a type 1 so do have some insulin production, so am able to do this) However I can't eat like it long term, I like varied carb diet.



It is easier than you think , really it is .I have absolutely no willpower when it comes to giving things up !! I have found it so easy that I have shocked myself to be honest , I thought I would last a week and give up. It is quite surprising how much other food there is to eat when you get away from the whole Carbs for every meal scene. As a side effect there is the bonus of weight loss , without trying I have lost another half a stone , all weight I had gained from feeding my insulin with Carbs .


----------



## rossi_mac

I've slowly been absorbing what some you you guys/gals have been preeching and cheers for the tips, I've almost had 3 low carb meals this weekend (not sure what tea is gonna be yet!) and I've enjoyed them, but is this scheme easier in summer when more in season salad etc? I'll go back and read the rest of the thread as so many of you have thanked people  for their comments, so thanks.


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> I've slowly been absorbing what some you you guys/gals have been preeching and cheers for the tips, I've almost had 3 low carb meals this weekend (not sure what tea is gonna be yet!) and I've enjoyed them, but is this scheme easier in summer when more in season salad etc? I'll go back and read the rest of the thread as so many of you have thanked people  for their comments, so thanks.



Hi Rossi , the weather should not really make a difference to be honest , I only have the odd salad , I tend to eat a lot of Chicken Breast and Steak , its not all salads and stuff like that !! I eat roast dinners but without the potatoes , maybe an extra vegetable. Well done with the low Carb meals you have had today though , take it one meal at a time .


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi Rossi , the weather should not really make a difference to be honest , I only have the odd salad , I tend to eat a lot of Chicken Breast and Steak , its not all salads and stuff like that !! I eat roast dinners but without the potatoes , maybe an extra vegetable. Well done with the low Carb meals you have had today though , take it one meal at a time .



Great read peeps.

Cheers I'll take it slow, and may be asking you and dodger q's later.

Only prob is I planted 4 grow bags of potatoes end of April and I was looking forward to eating them doh! maybe I'll just have a few and make them last.

First Q...
Quote from page 3 of this thread...

The fats you eat do not raise your blood sugar at all. Technically speaking, protein can raise your blood sugar because your liver is able to convert about 58% of the protein you eat to carbohydrate. But since it takes up to seven hours to digest dietary protein and turn it into glucose, the only people who see a rise in blood sugar after eating protein *are those whose diabetes is so severe that they have no beta cell function left at all.* So it is unlikely that eating protein will cause an observable rise in your blood sugar...? The important point here is that the process starts soon after you eat protein and is complete after about seven hours ? so no glucose spike! For type 1s this low rate of input of glucose does not have to be factored into your carbohydrate calculations.


the bit which I've highlighted, is that basically type 1's or do we still heave some function??


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Great read peeps.
> 
> Cheers I'll take it slow, and may be asking you and dodger q's later.
> 
> Only prob is I planted 4 grow bags of potatoes end of April and I was looking forward to eating them doh! maybe I'll just have a few and make them last.
> 
> First Q...
> Quote from page 3 of this thread...
> 
> The fats you eat do not raise your blood sugar at all. Technically speaking, protein can raise your blood sugar because your liver is able to convert about 58% of the protein you eat to carbohydrate. But since it takes up to seven hours to digest dietary protein and turn it into glucose, the only people who see a rise in blood sugar after eating protein *are those whose diabetes is so severe that they have no beta cell function left at all.* So it is unlikely that eating protein will cause an observable rise in your blood sugar...” The important point here is that the process starts soon after you eat protein and is complete after about seven hours – so no glucose spike! For type 1s this low rate of input of glucose does not have to be factored into your carbohydrate calculations.
> 
> 
> the bit which I've highlighted, is that basically type 1's or do we still heave some function??



Yes good point Rossi , well you would think that would mean type 1 but if you read below that comment it does say that type 1's do not have to calculate for this as the input rate is low, meaning it is slow and gradual rather than a major hit that you would get with Carbs . so you would not have to calculate this in to your insulin requirements. Dodger is actually away on holiday at the moment but will be back soon and is a mine of information.


----------



## Munjeeta

I've just read the whole thread too, such a lot of info! I''m very interested! I might give a no carb dinner a go tonight. I was talking to a dietition the other day and she seemed very happy to promote me, as a type 1, eating a meal of salad/ protein and not injecting... I have to say, the idea of eating a meal without having to inject is heaven!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Munjeeta said:


> I've just read the whole thread too, such a lot of info! I''m very interested! I might give a no carb dinner a go tonight. I was talking to a dietition the other day and she seemed very happy to promote me, as a type 1, eating a meal of salad/ protein and not injecting... I have to say, the idea of eating a meal without having to inject is heaven!



Good luck with that and let me know how you get on , no injection at all ?


----------



## katie

careful with that munjeeta.  I usually take 4 units for a salad - there are still some carbs in it.  If you need less insulin than me though (i take 2:10g, so you probably do take less!) and you are on the lower side of normal number, you will probably get away without injecting


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> careful with that munjeeta.  I usually take 4 units for a salad - there are still some carbs in it.  If you need less insulin than me though (i take 2:10g, so you probably do take less!) and you are on the lower side of normal number, you will probably get away without injecting



Yes exactly Carbs are still in lettuce etc , keep an eye on your levels to see how it goes


----------



## Munjeeta

Thank you for the advice. Yes... I'm going to test in an hour and see what happens. I can't believe I won't need any insulin myself but I'm going to give it an hour and see! Imagine! She did say not to count carbs in veg when carb counting. But I guess everyone's different so will just wait and see...


----------



## insulinaddict09

Munjeeta said:


> Thank you for the advice. Yes... I'm going to test in an hour and see what happens. I can't believe I won't need any insulin myself but I'm going to give it an hour and see! Imagine! She did say not to count carbs in veg when carb counting. But I guess everyone's different so will just wait and see...



Yes let me know how it goes , this could be very interesting from a scientific point of view .  I have noticed since Low Carbing that I do need less Insulin though.


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Protein v Carbs*

I thought I would just share this with you ; Carbohydrate; any of a large group of energy producing compounds in food such as sugars and starches .

Proteins ; any of a group of complex organic compounds that are essential for life ; I rest my case


----------



## Munjeeta

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yes let me know how it goes , this could be very interesting from a scientific point of view .  I have noticed since Low Carbing that I do need less Insulin though.



Haha, the perpetual science experiment that is diabetes  Ok... An hour after eating my blood sugar is 10.0. It was 6.2 before so I probably should have taken a unit or 2. Now... Do I take a unit now, or wait and see if it begins to fall before bed?!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Munjeeta said:


> Haha, the perpetual science experiment that is diabetes  Ok... An hour after eating my blood sugar is 10.0. It was 6.2 before so I probably should have taken a unit or 2. Now... Do I take a unit now, or wait and see if it begins to fall before bed?!



Do you take your basal later then? if so when you take your sugars then if you have still risen then correct if not then i wouldnt bother really . you may stay the same or drop lower , we are all different . you might find that you have already peaked and will now drop again , just check in a while . Im about for a while so ill be here if you want to ask anything .


----------



## katie

well 10 isnt too high so you could see how it goes? personally i would leave it a bit longer (im not sure northerner would though )


----------



## Munjeeta

Thank you! Yep, take basal before bed... Will test about quarter to 10 and see. As you say, if it's the same or lower then maybe I really can get away without insulin  If it's higher I'll correct and see what happens then!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Munjeeta said:


> Thank you! Yep, take basal before bed... Will test about quarter to 10 and see. As you say, if it's the same or lower then maybe I really can get away without insulin  If it's higher I'll correct and see what happens then!



Ok , I'm always online so just shout if you want anything , or pm me if you prefer , I hope it all goes well later , fingers crossed xx


----------



## Munjeeta

You can uncross your fingers, hehe, I coupldn't wait and just tested again, I'm 13.3 so can safely say I needed to take insulin with my ham salad. Rubbish - and there was me being all hopeful! I've corrected so hopefully not too much damage done! And it would've been nnice if it had worked!! Thanks for bouncing my ideas back x


----------



## Munjeeta

Haha... And I've just realised I must've reached senior member status somewhere along teh way - milestone!!


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Dodger is actually away on holiday at the moment but will be back soon and is a mine of information.



Your not bad yourself girl!


----------



## rossi_mac

Hi low carbers folk.

Just a thought I had meat and salad for tea, and cus cus, which is 20% carbs, but as it's light is it low carb? I know it doesn't matter just wondered if you classified it as low carb?

PS I'm on a pint of cider now so it's all wasted! Maybe I will be later!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Your not bad yourself girl!



Aww stop it im blushing


----------



## insulinaddict09

Munjeeta said:


> You can uncross your fingers, hehe, I coupldn't wait and just tested again, I'm 13.3 so can safely say I needed to take insulin with my ham salad. Rubbish - and there was me being all hopeful! I've corrected so hopefully not too much damage done! And it would've been nnice if it had worked!! Thanks for bouncing my ideas back x[/QUOT
> 
> You are so welcome , anytime  Hey well done on the senior member status !! WOOOOO


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Hi low carbers folk.
> 
> Just a thought I had meat and salad for tea, and cus cus, which is 20% carbs, but as it's light is it low carb? I know it doesn't matter just wondered if you classified it as low carb?
> 
> PS I'm on a pint of cider now so it's all wasted! Maybe I will be later!!



Ha ha so the usual downfall then , alcohol lol pmsl , hey the meal was pretty Low Carb , Woo well done , i wouldnt have had the cous cous but thats because i tend to extreme Low Carb but as you are not then that is a good meal choice and very healthy . Keep up the good work Rossi


----------



## rossi_mac

just realised, I'm off round my bro's tomorrow night for pizza and wii!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> just realised, I'm off round my bro's tomorrow night for pizza and wii!!



PIZZA ?!?!!?? ... My work has been in vain ...sob sob ... Ah well you would have had more Carbs probably so at least your meal at home has been Low Carb ,Rossi , which is good . Try again tomorrow  Enjoy the wii


----------



## Munjeeta

Just another quick update... I corrected with 3 units last night. Woke up at 4am, felt a bit hot so tested and was 4.8. Had a nibble on a digestive to make sure I didn't hypo and woke up with a blood sugar of 5.6. I NEVER wake up with a blood sugar that low!!  So maybe (although I didn't get it quite right last night!) having a salad for dinner and covering it with 2 units is the way forward!


----------



## katie

yeah that sounds about right, because I take 4 units but I guess your ratio is lower than mine  

maybe we should start a challenge... find a meal that needs NO insulin lol.


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> yeah that sounds about right, because I take 4 units but I guess your ratio is lower than mine
> 
> maybe we should start a challenge... find a meal that needs NO insulin lol.



Okies , let the challenge begin ... Ready.. Get set.. GO!!!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Munjeeta said:


> Just another quick update... I corrected with 3 units last night. Woke up at 4am, felt a bit hot so tested and was 4.8. Had a nibble on a digestive to make sure I didn't hypo and woke up with a blood sugar of 5.6. I NEVER wake up with a blood sugar that low!!  So maybe (although I didn't get it quite right last night!) having a salad for dinner and covering it with 2 units is the way forward!



Hey well done with a result like that !!!! so you got your meal and a biscuit , good result


----------



## Munjeeta

insulinaddict09 said:


> Okies , let the challenge begin ... Ready.. Get set.. GO!!!!



Yes let's! That would be amazing...



insulinaddict09 said:


> Hey well done with a result like that !!!! so you got your meal and a biscuit , good result



Yes, although the biscuit wasn't planned, ideally I'd like to not have to nibble digestives at 4 in the morning  

BG still 6.4 so doing well  My levels are never like this, whoop!


----------



## mikep1979

hi folks just wanted to add my slant on this 

i am a carb fan and find that by carb counting i can control my levels superb and i dont sup the insulin like it is going out of fashion either. i kepp fit and active and never miss a meal. i understand that for some folks the low carb way might be the only way to go, but just wanted to ask this really. how much exercise do you do???? i find the more i do the less insulin i need so i am happy keeping myself moving and doing quite a bit everyday.


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> hi folks just wanted to add my slant on this
> 
> i am a carb fan and find that by carb counting i can control my levels superb and i dont sup the insulin like it is going out of fashion either. i kepp fit and active and never miss a meal. i understand that for some folks the low carb way might be the only way to go, but just wanted to ask this really. how much exercise do you do???? i find the more i do the less insulin i need so i am happy keeping myself moving and doing quite a bit everyday.



Hi Mike , welcome to the Low Carb thread , I  do 2 hours of Aero burn Aerobics everyday without fail and walk my poor dog to death , my house is immaculate and I only sleep 3/4 hours a night so I am very active . Sometimes I have been known to do an extra hour of Aerobics in the early hours if I really cant sleep.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Munjeeta said:


> Yes let's! That would be amazing...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, although the biscuit wasn't planned, ideally I'd like to not have to nibble digestives at 4 in the morning
> 
> BG still 6.4 so doing well  My levels are never like this, whoop!



Wooo Congratulations on the good levels Munjeeta , keep up the good work !!!


----------



## aymes

mikep1979 said:


> hi folks just wanted to add my slant on this
> 
> i am a carb fan and find that by carb counting i can control my levels superb and i dont sup the insulin like it is going out of fashion either. i kepp fit and active and never miss a meal. i understand that for some folks the low carb way might be the only way to go, but just wanted to ask this really. how much exercise do you do???? i find the more i do the less insulin i need so i am happy keeping myself moving and doing quite a bit everyday.



I have to agree with you there. I have done the low carb thing before which worked great but I find with carb counting I can get just as good control, which is very good as I do enjoy my carbs! I also do a lot of running and have found that my performance, and general energy levels, are far better when I'm eating carbs than when I'm not 

So low carbs is certanly not for me!


----------



## Munjeeta

insulinaddict09 said:


> Wooo Congratulations on the good levels Munjeeta , keep up the good work !!!



Yay  My highest BG today has been 6.4, my lowest 4.1... I had a ham salad, a packet of Twiglest and a sugar free jelly for lunch and covered it with 3 units. It's amazing. I've been struggling with carb counting for months now and never seem to get it right. Keeping the carbs lower is seeming to be easier to manage... Not that I can maybe make a judgement after a day but I can honestly say I've never yet managed a day like this, especially not at work...


----------



## insulinaddict09

Munjeeta said:


> Yay  My highest BG today has been 6.4, my lowest 4.1... I had a ham salad, a packet of Twiglest and a sugar free jelly for lunch and covered it with 3 units. It's amazing. I've been struggling with carb counting for months now and never seem to get it right. Keeping the carbs lower is seeming to be easier to manage... Not that I can maybe make a judgement after a day but I can honestly say I've never yet managed a day like this, especially not at work...



Wooo Well done Munjeeta , those levels are fantastic !!!! well you are obviously doing something right!!! Yes I know the Carb thing is all still in its early days but you are seeing a difference already. You are a perfect example to others who may wish to give it a go .


----------



## Munjeeta

I've just eaten a carb-laden pasta dinner but measured it very carefully so will see... Not sure I can do the low carb thing for every meal...

But I was wondering... What foods count as low carb? So, what could a low carb meal consist of? How low-carb does a meal have to be to be considered low-carb? Not that it really matters, I just have no concept!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Munjeeta said:


> I've just eaten a carb-laden pasta dinner but measured it very carefully so will see... Not sure I can do the low carb thing for every meal...
> 
> But I was wondering... What foods count as low carb? So, what could a low carb meal consist of? How low-carb does a meal have to be to be considered low-carb? Not that it really matters, I just have no concept!



Hi Munjeeta, I have answered your PM , if you need anymore help i will help as much as i can . I hope you have good levels today


----------



## katie

im low carbing it today, carbs haven't been good to me lately.

so far ive had an omlete. im not sure what im going to have for dinner lol, im out of ideas.


----------



## Munjeeta

Haha... Salad? Or meat and veg... Or... Yep, I'm outta ideas too! I've done it again today too - lowest BG 3.8 (a little TOO low) but highest only 7.9 so not complaining  I'm a fan already!!

I had a salad, a packet of Twiglets and a jelly (Hartley's do amazing mango and passionfruit/ blueberry and blackberry ones with like 1g of carb in!) then for dinner I had mince with 1/4 of a cup of brown rice (I normally have at least 1/3 of a cup or half if feeling extra naughty) then some extra veg on the side. Had my normal muesli for breakfast though, not sure I can do the no carb thing...

How have your blood sugars been? I think I'm just finding it easier to calculate based on smaller amounts of carb...


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> im low carbing it today, carbs haven't been good to me lately.
> 
> so far ive had an omlete. im not sure what im going to have for dinner lol, im out of ideas.



Chicken salad .... or a full english without the beans mmmmm (or bread/toast)


----------



## katie

Munjeeta said:


> Haha... Salad? Or meat and veg... Or... Yep, I'm outta ideas too! I've done it again today too - lowest BG 3.8 (a little TOO low) but highest only 7.9 so not complaining  I'm a fan already!!
> 
> I had a salad, a packet of Twiglets and a jelly (Hartley's do amazing mango and passionfruit/ blueberry and blackberry ones with like 1g of carb in!) then for dinner I had mince with 1/4 of a cup of brown rice (I normally have at least 1/3 of a cup or half if feeling extra naughty. then some extra veg on the side. Had my normal muesli for breakfast though, not sure I can do the no carb thing...
> 
> How have your blood sugars been? I think I'm just finding it easier to calculate based on smaller amounts of carb...



Thanks for the suggestions jeeta   I might have to get some of those jellies!  I'm a it fed up of salad as ive been on a diet and replacing one meal a day with it urgh  haha.  We don't have much food left in the house, wish I could drive!

My sugars have been so much better when im eating less carbs  i think partly because it's easier to guess how much you need but also you dont get any crazy spikes.  I cheat alot though and have days where I eat loads of carbs because I have no will power   Mainly when i'm hungover, I cant help binging on carbs after a night out hehe.



insulinaddict09 said:


> Chicken salad .... or a full english without the beans mmmmm (or bread/toast)



Thanks Twin, remember I dont eat red meat so a full english breakfast of veggie sausages and eggs isn't as appealing hehe

I might have chicken if we have some, yum!


----------



## Munjeeta

katie said:


> im low carbing it today, carbs haven't been good to me lately.
> 
> so far ive had an omlete. im not sure what im going to have for dinner lol, im out of ideas.



Is this all you've eaten ALL day, Katie?!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Munjeeta said:


> Is this all you've eaten ALL day, Katie?!



Ooops I only tend to eat once a day, , an evening meal . Although I did have a snack at 3 am mmmm lovely .  One of the things I have noticed since restricting Carbs is that I am never hungry . Carbs on the other hand make me want to eat and eat all day.


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> Thanks for the suggestions jeeta   I might have to get some of those jellies!  I'm a it fed up of salad as ive been on a diet and replacing one meal a day with it urgh  haha.  We don't have much food left in the house, wish I could drive!
> 
> My sugars have been so much better when im eating less carbs  i think partly because it's easier to guess how much you need but also you dont get any crazy spikes.  I cheat alot though and have days where I eat loads of carbs because I have no will power   Mainly when i'm hungover, I cant help binging on carbs after a night out hehe.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Twin, remember I dont eat red meat so a full english breakfast of veggie sausages and eggs isn't as appealing hehe
> 
> I might have chicken if we have some, yum!




Sorry Twin , I keep forgetting the red meat thing . What about Prawns , you can have them in a veg stir fry or salad . chicken roast with lots of veg, chicken /veg stir frys ??


----------



## Munjeeta

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ooops I only tend to eat once a day, , an evening meal . Although I did have a snack at 3 am mmmm lovely .  One of the things I have noticed since restricting Carbs is that I am never hungry . Carbs on the other hand make me want to eat and eat all day.



Wow! I'm amazed!! I truly cannot imagine only eating 1 meal a day, EVER, carbs or no carbs!! Good on ya if it works


----------



## Munjeeta

Check this out too... HAve been Googling! 

http://www.dsolve.com/news-aamp-info-othermenu-60/23-diabetes-solution/163-lowcarbtrial


----------



## katie

Munjeeta said:


> Is this all you've eaten ALL day, Katie?!



Yes, but I went to bed VERY late and got up VERY late   So I will make up for it later.  Don't worry, on a normal day I always have my 3 meals


----------



## insulinaddict09

Munjeeta said:


> Wow! I'm amazed!! I truly cannot imagine only eating 1 meal a day, EVER, carbs or no carbs!! Good on ya if it works



Ha ha ha well it seems to suit me but alas I would not recommend it to others , I do make sure to keep a close eye my sugar levels during the day to make sure my levels do not start to creep up . I also do not limit myself to one meal a day if I feel like eating 3/4 times I would and because Im low carb it will not effect my weight if I do eat more .


----------



## Proudspirit

Thanks Twin, remember I dont eat red meat so a full english breakfast of veggie sausages and eggs isn't as appealing hehe

You could have a full english using Turkey rashers, Turkey/chicken Sausage etc?


----------



## katie

Munjeeta said:


> Wow! I'm amazed!! I truly cannot imagine only eating 1 meal a day, EVER, carbs or no carbs!! Good on ya if it works



Don't encourage her, one meal a day is bad full stop  hehe



Munjeeta said:


> Check this out too... HAve been Googling!
> 
> http://www.dsolve.com/news-aamp-info-othermenu-60/23-diabetes-solution/163-lowcarbtrial



Thanks for the link, I will read it all properly later!



Proudspirit said:


> You could have a full english using Turkey rashers, Turkey/chicken Sausage etc?



Thanks for the tips Proudspirit   I do like veggie sausages, but I will have to check out turkey rashers and chicken based things, because I dont usually have them!


----------



## Proudspirit

Turkey rashers are fab, really low fat, they used to leave an aftertaste but not anymore 

Julie


----------



## Munjeeta

Eek! 

Ok... Monday I woke up at 5.3, ate my muesli, covered it with the usual 8 units of insulin and was fine, in fact great - perfect sugar levels. Tuesday I woke up at 5.6, did exactly the same and ran slightly low all morning.

Now today.. I woke up at 9.6. Was going to reduce my insulin after yesterday but as I was slightly higher I didn't - took the usual 8 units to cover my muesli. But now, 2 and a half hours later, I'm 3.3 - lower than I went yesterday!! 

It seems that my body, through eating less carbs, seems to need less insulin to cover the same amount of carbs I always eat for breakfast... As in my ratios are changing... Is this normal?! I DON'T want to be hypoing continuously!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Munjeeta said:


> Eek!
> 
> Ok... Monday I woke up at 5.3, ate my muesli, covered it with the usual 8 units of insulin and was fine, in fact great - perfect sugar levels. Tuesday I woke up at 5.6, did exactly the same and ran slightly low all morning.
> 
> Now today.. I woke up at 9.6. Was going to reduce my insulin after yesterday but as I was slightly higher I didn't - took the usual 8 units to cover my muesli. But now, 2 and a half hours later, I'm 3.3 - lower than I went yesterday!!
> 
> It seems that my body, through eating less carbs, seems to need less insulin to cover the same amount of carbs I always eat for breakfast... As in my ratios are changing... Is this normal?! I DON'T want to be hypoing continuously!



Hi Munjeeta , sorry for the delay , Ive only just come on line , right firstly.. have you had the same amount / portion size as yesterday? Dont forget that sometimes your bolus will still be in your system up to 5/6 hours after taking it so it may be that it has overlapped with your breakfast dose and brought you lower?  As far as I know your ratio should not change just the amount of insulin that you would need to cover the meal ..... If anyone else knows any different please feel free to step in here......? My ratio has stayed the same 1/10 . that does vary though and depending on which food I have and how fast it hits my system sometimes I will go lower quicker than others. Your body is still atapting to less carbs at the moment and once it is used to it will settle down and the hypos will be less frequent. are you taking the right amount to cover the meal size/ less carb value etc , or still the amount you would normally take ? have you reduced the portion size? this will all play a factor. I hope you things get better for you as the day progresses  

Best wishes Anne-Marie


----------



## Munjeeta

I weigh my cereal every morning - 80g which equates to 42g CHO - same without fail every morning. I also take my levemir at exactly the same time and this has not changed, hence my confusion! I am also getting almost no bounce-back from my hypos - and hour and a half after i was 3.3 (and drank lucozade and ate 2 digestives) I am still only 5.1...

And yes, I am very carefully working out my dose to the amount of carbs I think I am eating according to the ratios i have been using for the past few months (1:5 at breakfast, 1:8 at lunch and 1:7 at dinner)

I think I may just need to think about increasing the ratios slightly... Especially the morning one it seems! And you're right, my body is still adjusting, and in all fairness even with hypos the most worrying bit isthe high spike after and I'm not getting that... Hopefully it'll settle down as I get more used to it  Thanks, Anne-Marie x


----------



## insulinaddict09

Munjeeta said:


> I weigh my cereal every morning - 80g which equates to 42g CHO - same without fail every morning. I also take my levemir at exactly the same time and this has not changed, hence my confusion! I am also getting almost no bounce-back from my hypos - and hour and a half after i was 3.3 (and drank lucozade and ate 2 digestives) I am still only 5.1...
> 
> And yes, I am very carefully working out my dose to the amount of carbs I think I am eating according to the ratios i have been using for the past few months (1:5 at breakfast, 1:8 at lunch and 1:7 at dinner)
> 
> I think I may just need to think about increasing the ratios slightly... Especially the morning one it seems! And you're right, my body is still adjusting, and in all fairness even with hypos the most worrying bit isthe high spike after and I'm not getting that... Hopefully it'll settle down as I get more used to it  Thanks, Anne-Marie x




Hi Munjeeta, sorry I cant help you more but it is difficult to gauge another persons ratios / dosage for insulin. I do hope you manage to stick with it as you already seem to be making progress on bringing those levels down , abit too much at the moment maybe but they are going in the right direction, which in the long run for your long term health and well being is so much better. So no high spike , well done you have obviously managed to take the right amoung of carbs to offset the hypo and not zoom the other way... i need some tips with that i think as i tend to get hypo munchies and want to eat and eat lol  You may find that you go a little higher later though so its worth checking . let me know how it goes , have a good day 
Best wishes Anne-Marie


----------



## Munjeeta

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi Munjeeta, sorry I cant help you more but it is difficult to gauge another persons ratios / dosage for insulin. I do hope you manage to stick with it as you already seem to be making progress on bringing those levels down , abit too much at the moment maybe but they are going in the right direction, which in the long run for your long term health and well being is so much better.
> 
> Not at all, you're being a great help. I feel like I'm asking a million and 1 questions! Yes  I am going to stick with it! No worries about the specifics, I can change that as I need to, i just don't want to change it too early then got the other way! My levels have been so much better, I just need to bring them UP a bit, not a problem I normally have for this long at a time!
> 
> So no high spike , well done you have obviously managed to take the right amoung of carbs to offset the hypo and not zoom the other way... i need some tips with that i think as i tend to get hypo munchies and want to eat and eat lol. You may find that you go a little higher later though so its worth checking . let me know how it goes , have a good day
> Best wishes Anne-Marie



Haha... I normally have problems with hypo munchies too, but not so much at school when I'm teaching, I can't really stand in front of the ids and stuff sweets, I can just about manage lucozade and digestives before a riot starts! Although I do tend to drink too much lucozade in the rush to feel better to get my lesson back ontrack!  I ate some cheries when I was 5.1 and STILL only 7.4, better but still no spike  I much prefer to be around the6/7 mark at school so as to avoid this morning's incidence during lessons


----------



## Munjeeta

Katie, how's the low-carbing going for you today?!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Munjeeta said:


> Haha... I normally have problems with hypo munchies too, but not so much at school when I'm teaching, I can't really stand in front of the ids and stuff sweets, I can just about manage lucozade and digestives before a riot starts! Although I do tend to drink too much lucozade in the rush to feel better to get my lesson back ontrack!  I ate some cheries when I was 5.1 and STILL only 7.4, better but still no spike I much prefer to be around the6/7 mark at school so as to avoid this morning's incidence during lessons



Ah yes , Hypo munchies... I hate them , I can eat more in one sitting than I usually do in a whole day !!! its not fair  There are a lot of foods that you can eat ans not get a spike afterwards , cherries are fine for me too but grapes Noooo I zoom sky high after a couple ... shame because I love them.
Keep up the good work !!!! Katie is in work so probably eating Pizza as we speak lol  Sorry Katie


----------



## katie

oi watch it AM! Im not eating pizza 



Munjeeta said:


> Katie, how's the low-carbing going for you today?!



Hey jeeta, At the moment ive only has me cereal which is just average - a bowl of weetabix.  Ive bought my lunch though and it's a tuna light lunch and a bit of extra salad.  If you like tuna they are only 22.6g of carbs so that's 4-5 units for me! I used to be taking from between about 8-22 units at lunch time 

Have you got anything exciting for lunch?


----------



## Munjeeta

Yeah, I've had one of those tuna thingies before but didn't like it too much! I have to force myself to eat fish, it's not my favourite thing, although I wish it was because it's so healthy! It's good that you can take so much less insulin though 

I had exactly the same for lunch as I've had the rest of the week! I'm thinking that I may be able to reduce my lunchtime dose to 1 unit to cover salad but I will give it a few days... Sugars seem to be stabilising a little now which is good and still not gone above 9 which is amazing for me!! Just been to a ballet class in the vain attempt of getting a little bit fitter and I find going to the gym such an effort. It was an intermediate class, and I haven't done ballet since I was 11, it nearly killed me 

How's your day gone?


----------



## katie

Well let's just say at the moment my will power is rubbish!! I had my low carb lunch but at dinner time my mum offered me macarroni cheese hehe, I couldnt say no!!  So im high now  I'll try again tomorrow!

I love the french dressing tuna light lunch, yum! must admin it smells and looks like cat food though.

Wow I wish I could do ballet! i'm not petite and dainty though   lol.  Ive just been doing my exercise video which is bad enough!!


----------



## sweetsatin

Hoping to get some help in getting started on a low carb diet, i never understand this carb thing nor labels Grrrrr
My BGs are anything from 4.2- 7.6, maybe the odd reading at 9.0 after eating.
My Hb1ac was 14 on diagnoses & Fasting was 8
My diet is rabbit food mainly lol

Breakfast-Wheatabix.
Mid morning-Banana. 
Lunch-Salad & muller light yoghurt.
Tea-Beans on toast or more salad.
Before bed- 2, finger Nice biscuits.

I love veg but dislike fish, but can tollerate tuns, i don't care much for bread only brown granary or soya & linseed bread, think thats what it's called.
i don't eat pastry, i like skinless chicken, lamb,& steak, not a pork fan at all.
Well i hope this has gave you some idea of my meals.


----------



## Northerner

sweetsatin said:


> Hoping to get some help in getting started on a low carb diet, i never understand this carb thing nor labels Grrrrr
> My BGs are anything from 4.2- 7.6, maybe the odd reading at 9.0 after eating.
> My Hb1ac was 14 on diagnoses & Fasting was 8
> My diet is rabbit food mainly lol
> 
> Breakfast-Wheatabix.
> Mid morning-Banana.
> Lunch-Salad & muller light yoghurt.
> Tea-Beans on toast or more salad.
> Before bed- 2, finger Nice biscuits.
> 
> I love veg but dislike fish, but can tollerate tuns, i don't care much for bread only brown granary or soya & linseed bread, think thats what it's called.
> i don't eat pastry, i like skinless chicken, lamb,& steak, not a pork fan at all.
> Well i hope this has gave you some idea of my meals.



Anita, those are great levels! I thought mine were good, but yours are spot on - well done! Have you had to modify your diet a lot since diagnosis?


----------



## sweetsatin

Northerner said:


> Anita, those are great levels! I thought mine were good, but yours are spot on - well done! Have you had to modify your diet a lot since diagnosis?



Yes i have & lost just over a stone in weight since being t2, i never know what to eat as my cholestrol is slighty high too.
My Gp said follow a low gi diet, but i eat mainly salad & fruit & cut out all cake & chocolate very rare i hav small finger biscuit or strawbwerrys & diabetic ice cream thats the only treat i have.
I am now suffering & am having to take fibregel each day, was ok b4 all this happened.


----------



## Munjeeta

katie said:


> Well let's just say at the moment my will power is rubbish!! I had my low carb lunch but at dinner time my mum offered me macarroni cheese hehe, I couldnt say no!!  So im high now  I'll try again tomorrow!
> 
> I love the french dressing tuna light lunch, yum! must admin it smells and looks like cat food though.
> 
> Wow I wish I could do ballet! i'm not petite and dainty though   lol.  Ive just been doing my exercise video which is bad enough!!



Haha  Trust me, I'm neither petite nor dainty!! I just thought I'd give it a go as have no motivation to go to the gym and yoga bores me to tears, plus it's good for posture and mine's terrible! 

Today's another day  I went to bed at 9.6 last night (post ballet) thought I was ok at that level and wouldn't need a snack but woke up at half 5 at 3.3, bummer! On waking I was then 11.1 but still cut this morning's breakfast dose by 1... Will see what happens! 

Today's a new day! Yesterday for you was ok - macaroni chees is alright, especially after a low carb lunch, baby steps! x 



sweetsatin said:


> Hoping to get some help in getting started on a low carb diet, i never understand this carb thing nor labels Grrrrr
> My BGs are anything from 4.2- 7.6, maybe the odd reading at 9.0 after eating.
> My Hb1ac was 14 on diagnoses & Fasting was 8
> My diet is rabbit food mainly lol



Yes, I agree with Northerner, I'd be chuffed with those levels! Well done! I'm afraid I'm in no postition to offer any low carb advice but as you can see I'm trying it out and learning everyday so maybe we can all learn together!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Morning all you low carbers /semi low carbers !! have a good day and as Munjeeta said , baby steps !! each low carb meal is a step in the right direction .


----------



## Vanessa

sweetsatin said:


> Hoping to get some help in getting started on a low carb diet, i never understand this carb thing nor labels Grrrrr
> My BGs are anything from 4.2- 7.6, maybe the odd reading at 9.0 after eating.
> My Hb1ac was 14 on diagnoses & Fasting was 8
> My diet is rabbit food mainly lol
> 
> Breakfast-Wheatabix.
> Mid morning-Banana.
> Lunch-Salad & muller light yoghurt.
> Tea-Beans on toast or more salad.
> Before bed- 2, finger Nice biscuits.
> 
> I love veg but dislike fish, but can tollerate tuns, i don't care much for bread only brown granary or soya & linseed bread, think thats what it's called.
> i don't eat pastry, i like skinless chicken, lamb,& steak, not a pork fan at all.
> Well i hope this has gave you some idea of my meals.



Sweetsatin, the only way I've found to get to grips with the carb issue is to count the little pesky things!  And then to work out what my body can tolerate at different times and with the particular balance of medications I'm taking so for me a typical day is

Breakfast: 125g natural very low fat yoghurt with 30g dried apricots (23g chd)
Mid-morning: apple (16-20g chd depending on size)
Lunch: home made borlotti bean and vegetable soup with 2 oat and pumpkin seed ryvita and 30g cheese (about 33g chd)
Mid-afternoon: occasionally something like 2 clementines
Dinner: usually fish, chicken or turkey but occasionally red meat with vegetables or salad plus a little starchy carb of some sort
Pre-bed: Small sweet biscuit (5g chd) if bloods below 5mmol/l as my glucose levels drop very slowly over night

At moment I'm keeping to an average of 1250 kcals per day as really trying hard to lose a bit more weight and around 130g carbs.  Even on that I will struggle to hit your occasional post meal levels of 9! As Type 2s, we will be at different stages possibly in what level of carbs our body can cope with and you seem to have found a good balance for you so congratulations


Vanessa


----------



## sweetsatin

Thank you all for your advice, i am trying to keep the Bgs  as low as possible but dont want to feel hungry. 
I manage that through the day but before bed i really feel hungry & sick but darn't eat cos my bgs are 6.6 & am scared of going too high.
Think i'm not eating enough in the evening, but i'm not a big eater anyway.


----------



## Munjeeta

Ok.. I was 11.1 this morning. Took LESS insulin than I normally do (8 units down to 7), had a snack at break and am STILL 4.4 before lunch. So including a correction dose that definitely means my morning insulin ratio seems to have come down...

Plus, just ate lunch and am trying (again) not having an injection! Fingers crossed, although not holding out hopes!


----------



## allisonb

Hi Guys!

Have been reading this thread with interest (and for some advice and tips as needs to lose weight!).  I have today had my first carb free lunch at work, tuna and salad, without an injection.  Feels a bit odd to be eating and not injecting but am keen to try and and see how it goes.  BS was 7.8 before lunch which was an hour ago, and is 8.9 now.  Will check in another hour to see if it's going up or down and decide if to have a bit of insulin.   

Have been having lots of problems with night time hypos and high BS in the mornings.  Am thinking this might be to do with eating late and having quick acting still in my system as well as the background insulin at bed time.  Maybe a carb free meal at tea time would help with this........


----------



## allisonb

Wow

Well two hours after lunch my BS is 8.4 and the highest it's been in that two hours is 9.7 which is high I know and thinking about it I had a spoon full of sweetcorn in my salad so that's probably why.

Am definitely going to try eating no carb evening meal and see if that works better overnight so I stop having high BS in the morning and feeling rubbish from all the night time hypos.


----------



## insulinaddict09

allisonb said:


> Wow
> 
> Well two hours after lunch my BS is 8.4 and the highest it's been in that two hours is 9.7 which is high I know and thinking about it I had a spoon full of sweetcorn in my salad so that's probably why.
> 
> Am definitely going to try eating no carb evening meal and see if that works better overnight so I stop having high BS in the morning and feeling rubbish from all the night time hypos.



Hey good luck witht the Low Carbing , I hope you continue to get lower readings  Let me know how it goes , I am  interested to see how the Low Carbing goes for other people , I have been doing it a while now , but I tend to extreme Low Carb.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Munjeeta said:


> Ok.. I was 11.1 this morning. Took LESS insulin than I normally do (8 units down to 7), had a snack at break and am STILL 4.4 before lunch. So including a correction dose that definitely means my morning insulin ratio seems to have come down...
> 
> Plus, just ate lunch and am trying (again) not having an injection! Fingers crossed, although not holding out hopes!



Hi munjeeta , let me know how that goes  your levels seem to be very low ... what sort of levels do you normally have ? are they usually quite high?


----------



## Munjeeta

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi munjeeta , let me know how that goes  your levels seem to be very low ... what sort of levels do you normally have ? are they usually quite high?



Yes. My levels usually bounce all over the place. They are running low... But in all honesty, even though I'm having to correct a bit more with snacks I'm actually having fewer hypos than I normally would and having better levels in between. My big problem has always been bounsing levels: lows being over corrected to highs then being re-over-corrected back to lows! 

I ate lunch without an injection and tested an hour after (6.3) then an hour later (8.9) so panicked and gave myself a unit because I didn't want to go too high. After schol they were then 5.8 and I ate a biscuit before doing Rounders club (!), which means I probably could've left it without the unit of insulin and then wouldn't have neeed the biscuit... Trial and error! 

I think tomorrow I am going to cut my breakfast dose down to 6 units and then try and not take a unit with my lunch...


----------



## insulinaddict09

Munjeeta said:


> Yes. My levels usually bounce all over the place. They are running low... But in all honesty, even though I'm having to correct a bit more with snacks I'm actually having fewer hypos than I normally would and having better levels in between. My big problem has always been bounsing levels: lows being over corrected to highs then being re-over-corrected back to lows!
> 
> I ate lunch without an injection and tested an hour after (6.3) then an hour later (8.9) so panicked and gave myself a unit because I didn't want to go too high. After schol they were then 5.8 and I ate a biscuit before doing Rounders club (!), which means I probably could've left it without the unit of insulin and then wouldn't have neeed the biscuit... Trial and error!
> 
> I think tomorrow I am going to cut my breakfast dose down to 6 units and then try and not take a unit with my lunch...





this is a good example of the point i have made about us all being different , we have to see what works best for us and our bodies . We are all so different . you are working in the right direction and being pro-active with trying to do something constructive with your levels , well done !!!! hey i would be pleased with those levels , yes it is trial and error , but you are and will get there in the end and you will be much healthier as well , it is as simple as reducing the odd carb and in turn needing less insulin.


----------



## katie

Munjeeta said:


> Haha  Trust me, I'm neither petite nor dainty!! I just thought I'd give it a go as have no motivation to go to the gym and yoga bores me to tears, plus it's good for posture and mine's terrible!
> 
> Today's another day  I went to bed at 9.6 last night (post ballet) thought I was ok at that level and wouldn't need a snack but woke up at half 5 at 3.3, bummer! On waking I was then 11.1 but still cut this morning's breakfast dose by 1... Will see what happens!
> 
> Today's a new day! Yesterday for you was ok - macaroni chees is alright, especially after a low carb lunch, baby steps! x



hehehe im also not flexible at all   I did it when I was very young and I'm pretty sure they told my mum I was too rubbish lol.

It's a shame you keep hypoing at night, maybe as you are exercising now and low carbing you might need to reduce your long acting insulin?

I had a low carb lunch again and think i'll have salad for dinner with some kind of protein, that's all we have in the house anyway!


----------



## katie

oh can I just say... ROUNDERS!!! love that at school   Next time it's sunny i'm going to suggest to my friends that we should play rounders hehe!


----------



## Munjeeta

insulinaddict09 said:


> this is a good example of the point i have made about us all being different , we have to see what works best for us and our bodies . We are all so different . you are working in the right direction and being pro-active with trying to do something constructive with your levels , well done !!!! hey i would be pleased with those levels , yes it is trial and error , but you are and will get there in the end and you will be much healthier as well , it is as simple as reducing the odd carb and in turn needing less insulin.



Yes... You're right, it's just getting the balance. I will keep perservering... I had soup and some poppadoms (random combo but left over from last night's curry ) for dinner, counted the carbs, ratio-ed it all up, gave myself 1 unit less and STILL hypoed!! I think drastic reductions might be called for... But as Katie suggested, maybe it's my Levemir I need to think about. I will do some over-meal fasting at the weekend and see my long-acting responsible for the drops... Thanks (again) for all your help though, it's nice to know I can ask!



katie said:


> hehehe im also not flexible at all. I did it when I was very young and I'm pretty sure they told my mum I was too rubbish lol.
> 
> It's a shame you keep hypoing at night, maybe as you are exercising now and low carbing you might need to reduce your long acting insulin?
> 
> I had a low carb lunch again and think i'll have salad for dinner with some kind of protein, that's all we have in the house anyway!



Sounds good! How have your blood sugars been? No dramatic changes like my silly levels?!



katie said:


> oh can I just say... ROUNDERS!!! love that at school   Next time it's sunny i'm going to suggest to my friends that we should play rounders hehe!



Good call  Although running a rounders club isn't as exciting as playing yourself! Instead I just get to laugh when the kids are going for a catch and run into each other, or get thwacked in the tummy by a badly aimed hit...


----------



## Northerner

Munjeeta, can I just say what a tonic you are to the forum, I love to read your posts!


----------



## Munjeeta

Even ones where I attempt to 'defend' DUK and the big bad nurse?!


----------



## Northerner

Munjeeta said:


> Even ones where I attempt to 'defend' DUK and the big bad nurse?!



I'm not offended by your opinion m'dear, but should the nurse ever show her face here...!! Grrrr!!!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Northerner said:


> I'm not offended by your opinion m'dear, but should the nurse ever show her face here...!! Grrrr!!!!



YES EXACTLY GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Munjeeta

Northerner said:


> I'm not offended by your opinion m'dear, but should the nurse ever show her face here...!! Grrrr!!!!





insulinaddict09 said:


> YES EXACTLY GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR



Don't worry, I'd elbow my way in for my go at using her as a punchbag too!


----------



## Northerner

Munjeeta said:


> Don't worry, I'd elbow my way in for my go at using her as a punchbag too!



I'm thinking that a pincushion might be more appropriate!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Northerner said:


> I'm thinking that a pincushion might be more appropriate!



Good idea ,ive just got a new box of 100 needles ... one two three... inject HER!!!!!!


----------



## Munjeeta

At close range. Like darts!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Munjeeta said:


> At close range. Like darts!



Hahahaha yes... dont mess with me and my sharps .... i am a JUNKIE afterall loll


----------



## Munjeeta

Haha... And on that happy note I'm going to call it a night! More children to hit with rounders balls tomorrow... I will keep you updated on any low-carb-related-blood-sugars I'm sure!! x


----------



## Steff

night munjeeta sleep well


----------



## insulinaddict09

Munjeeta said:


> Haha... And on that happy note I'm going to call it a night! More children to hit with rounders balls tomorrow... I will keep you updated on any low-carb-related-blood-sugars I'm sure!! x



Night Munjeeta, let me know how it goes tomorrow with the Low Carbing , reducing Insulin . you have done so well so far though  well done !!


----------



## Munjeeta

insulinaddict09 said:


> Night Munjeeta, let me know how it goes tomorrow with the Low Carbing , reducing Insulin . you have done so well so far though  well done !!



Aaaarrrgghhhh! I hypoed last night and then went to bed with a blood sugar of 14.9 due to the bounce back. "I'll be fine tonight," I thought to myself as I fell asleep. But lo and behold, I wake up this morning at 2.6!!!  So. I have cut my morning levemir from 14 to 12. I have cut my novorapid from 8 doen to 5. And I will cut my evening levemir from 16 to 14 later I think... See what delights today brings...


----------



## katie

Munjeeta said:


> Sounds good! How have your blood sugars been? No dramatic changes like my silly levels?!
> 
> Good call Although running a rounders club isn't as exciting as playing yourself! Instead I just get to laugh when the kids are going for a catch and run into each other, or get thwacked in the tummy by a badly aimed hit...



On the days where Ive been good with the low carbing my blood sugars my levels were reeeaaallly good, best ive seen for a long lime.  I did hypo a lot more too but I think this was because of the exercise I was doing.  I went from no exercise for months to at least an hour's cardio a day!

I think you just need to tweak your levemir and maybe ratios so you don't get as many hypos and you will start to see really good levels 

It's good to know our PE teachers were laughing at us when we did silly things during lessons, I thought I was safe with the teacher at least  hehe


----------



## Munjeeta

katie said:


> On the days where Ive been good with the low carbing my blood sugars my levels were reeeaaallly good, best ive seen for a long lime.  I did hypo a lot more too but I think this was because of the exercise I was doing.  I went from no exercise for months to at least an hour's cardio a day!
> 
> I think you just need to tweak your levemir and maybe ratios so you don't get as many hypos and you will start to see really good levels
> 
> It's good to know our PE teachers were laughing at us when we did silly things during lessons, I thought I was safe with the teacher at least  hehe



Indeed! I would say the children are safe in my care, but if tehy do funny things how can I not laugh?! 

I'm tweaking... Bu tnothing's happening, although I know it takes a few days for changes in levemir to take an effect... I was STILL 4.4 at break time, even after halving my insulin dose almost! Blimey... At this rate I'll be able to cut oput injections altogether!!

How's today going?


----------



## insulinaddict09

Munjeeta said:


> Indeed! I would say the children are safe in my care, but if tehy do funny things how can I not laugh?!
> 
> I'm tweaking... Bu tnothing's happening, although I know it takes a few days for changes in levemir to take an effect... I was STILL 4.4 at break time, even after halving my insulin dose almost! Blimey... At this rate I'll be able to cut oput injections altogether!!
> 
> How's today going?



Wooooo much more of this and you're CURED !!!! I on the otherhand woke up just after 5am hypo  1.8 arghhh , no supper Ooops  
Good luck today , we should do a little competition to see who gets the best levels in one day , I think you are already winning Munjeeta !! Have a good one , and you Katie (aka Twin) xxA.M


----------



## katie

Wow munjeeta, It is so good that you need so much less insulin.  Today is going well thanks because I woke to the 'perfect' number that you see in all the blood glucose monitor adverts, 5.8!!! 

I'll let you know how it is at lunch.



insulinaddict09 said:


> Wooooo much more of this and you're CURED !!!! I on the otherhand woke up just after 5am hypo  1.8 arghhh , no supper Ooops
> Good luck today , we should do a little competition to see who gets the best levels in one day , I think you are already winning Munjeeta !! Have a good one , and you Katie (aka Twin) xxA.M



Sorry to hear about the hypo AM, did you sleep late after that?  I got just over 6 hours sleep last night and I feel so much better than usual woo!  I dont mind joining in the competition today since my day started well hehe. Hope yours are good too xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> Wow munjeeta, It is so good that you need so much less insulin.  Today is going well thanks because I woke to the 'perfect' number that you see in all the blood glucose monitor adverts, 5.8!!!
> 
> I'll let you know how it is at lunch.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear about the hypo AM, did you sleep late after that?  I got just over 6 hours sleep last night and I feel so much better than usual woo!  I dont mind joining in the competition today since my day started well hehe. Hope yours are good too xx



im out of the running today girls , my 1.8 then rebounded in to the top 20's so i'll be correcting for England today  I will oversee you both to ensure no cheating though  .


----------



## katie

Damn that sucks AM, give yourself a big old dose of that novorapid (or whichever one you use!).  Hope it gets better xx

Guess what?! lunchtime - 5.1!! woo! lol.  

So I woke to 5.8, had 2 weetabix @ 30g and took 8 units for it (my ratio makes it 6 but I know that isnt enough for breakfast from experience grr)

Now 5.1 and im having a pasta salad which has 33g of carbs so i'll be taking 6 units because i cant do 0.5. Fingers crossed i'll have good levels at dinner time!


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> Damn that sucks AM, give yourself a big old dose of that novorapid (or whichever one you use!).  Hope it gets better xx
> 
> Guess what?! lunchtime - 5.1!! woo! lol.
> 
> So I woke to 5.8, had 2 weetabix @ 30g and took 8 units for it (my ratio makes it 6 but I know that isnt enough for breakfast from experience grr)
> 
> Now 5.1 and im having a pasta salad which has 33g of carbs so i'll be taking 6 units because i cant do 0.5. Fingers crossed i'll have good levels at dinner time!



Hey Twin , great levels !!! Wooooo , keep up the good work. . Yes Ive had my breakfast lol.... Mmmm a large dose of Humalog   I cant do half units either lol... not fair , I tend to round up if I'm a bit higher than I want or round down if Im ok or a bit low. i will join in tomorrow though if Im not flying high again


----------



## Munjeeta

Yeah, Katie definitely wins today! I think you're right - a competition's definitely a good idea 

I woke up to 2.8, then went up to 11.7, had a 4.4 at break, a 4.9 before lunch then...  7.4 3-and-a-half hours after lunch having taken NO insulin at all  An injection-free lunch, woohoo!!!

I hope you're feeling ok after bouncing today, Anne-Marie. I really hate days like that


----------



## insulinaddict09

Munjeeta said:


> Yeah, Katie definitely wins today! I think you're right - a competition's definitely a good idea
> 
> I woke up to 2.8, then went up to 11.7, had a 4.4 at break, a 4.9 before lunch then...  7.4 3-and-a-half hours after lunch having taken NO insulin at all  An injection-free lunch, woohoo!!!
> 
> I hope you're feeling ok after bouncing today, Anne-Marie. I really hate days like that



Hi Munjeeta, not bad levels at all for you today , a bit of fine tuning and you will be there. Hey I like the no Insulin at lunch idea Woooo , good result. I am fine now thank you , Ive stopped bouncing all over the place now , thank god. I'm just suffering with the post hypo/ rebound headache  We should defo see who can get the best numbers one day though , just as a bit of a boost and some encouragement ..... and some good old fashion competion lol


----------



## katie

Munjeeta said:


> Yeah, Katie definitely wins today! I think you're right - a competition's definitely a good idea
> 
> I woke up to 2.8, then went up to 11.7, had a 4.4 at break, a 4.9 before lunch then...  7.4 3-and-a-half hours after lunch having taken NO insulin at all  An injection-free lunch, woohoo!!!



7.1 before dinner yay! best day ever for blood sugars 

Well done on the the insulin-free lunch jeeta 



insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi Munjeeta, not bad levels at all for you today , a bit of fine tuning and you will be there. Hey I like the no Insulin at lunch idea Woooo , good result. I am fine now thank you , Ive stopped bouncing all over the place now , thank god. I'm just suffering with the post hypo/ rebound headache We should defo see who can get the best numbers one day though , just as a bit of a boost and some encouragement ..... and some good old fashion competion lol



Hope tomorrow goes better for you AM xx


----------



## mikep1979

i think if you are gonna be a no carber then you need to be a lot more careful than you think. also i think this certainly applies to low carbing to


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> 7.1 before dinner yay! best day ever for blood sugars



Just wanted to chime in and say well done katie! 

This thread is making interesting reading, although I know I could never go low-carb, but it's good to see how it's going for you all.


----------



## katie

Thanks northe 

I really don't think I need to be careful with what i'm doing.  I have carbs for breakfast (weetabix and milk) and small amounts of carbs at each other meal - so it isnt an extreme diet or anything.  Also I fall off the wagon all the time   But when i'm doing low carbs my levels are so much better.


----------



## mikep1979

katie said:


> Thanks northe
> 
> I really don't think I need to be careful with what i'm doing.  I have carbs for breakfast (weetabix and milk) and small amounts of carbs at each other meal - so it isnt an extreme diet or anything.  Also I fall off the wagon all the time   But when i'm doing low carbs my levels are so much better.



well i think that shows that you are being careful tho. if you are making sure you have some form of carbs at each meal and not being that bothered if you fall off the wagon then it is better than not having any at all.


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> well i think that shows that you are being careful tho. if you are making sure you have some form of carbs at each meal and not being that bothered if you fall off the wagon then it is better than not having any at all.



Ahem !!! Mike ... you have been evicted please leave the Low Carbers thread !!!


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ahem !!! Mike ... you have been evicted please leave the Low Carbers thread !!!



lol nope!!!!!


----------



## Munjeeta

mikep1979 said:


> i think if you are gonna be a no carber then you need to be a lot more careful than you think. also i think this certainly applies to low carbing to



I would agree Mike.It's very easy to get carried away!



katie said:


> I really don't think I need to be careful with what i'm doing.  I have carbs for breakfast (weetabix and milk) and small amounts of carbs at each other meal - so it isnt an extreme diet or anything.  Also I fall off the wagon all the time   But when i'm doing low carbs my levels are so much better.



I am the same - still eating carbs, just fewer. Although I have lost some weight this week which is a welcome sdie effect!

I have fallen off the wagon somewhat this weekend, not so much the low-carb wagon as the good blood sugars wagon... My boyfriend was down (he currently lives in Manchester and I live in Woking) and we ended up going out in London last night, it's always a recipe for diaster where my sugar levels are concerned. Went up to 18 today and think on drinking nights it's prob best to forget the low-carb thing... I was even more of a light weight than I usually am! Oops... Oh well, today's another day 

Sounds like things are still going well with you, Katie?


----------



## katie

Hehe my sugars used to go crazy whenever I visited my boyfriend because we always ended up going out for dinner or ordering pizza (i'll blame him for the fact I now weight more than I have done in the past ).  I go out drinking usually once a week and my levels go stupidly high then too, so im trying to cut down!  Ive stayed in this weekend, which was painful hehe.

So yeah things are still going ok since i havent been out.  But ive had a couple of hypos that ive over compensated for and ended up at 12-13.  Still not as bad as when im eating lots of carbs still so woo


----------



## katie

YAY! just weighed myself and ive maintained my weight loss even though I went off the wagon for over a week, whoop


----------



## Munjeeta

katie said:


> Hehe my sugars used to go crazy whenever I visited my boyfriend because we always ended up going out for dinner or ordering pizza (i'll blame him for the fact I now weight more than I have done in the past ).  I go out drinking usually once a week and my levels go stupidly high then too, so im trying to cut down!  Ive stayed in this weekend, which was painful hehe.
> 
> So yeah things are still going ok since i havent been out.  But ive had a couple of hypos that ive over compensated for and ended up at 12-13.  Still not as bad as when im eating lots of carbs still so woo



Haha... Yes, it's a bit like that when we see each other. He's moving down in a couple of months though so really looking forward to it not happening any more!! Not saying that we won't still go out for pizzas and drink too much but it''l just be a lot easier! 

Over compensating for hypos is one of my biggest problems. It's so difficult to judge it right when you don't quite have all your wits about you!

I have worked out why my sugras were dropping so much in the mornings.. And it was exactly what Anne-Maries was saying: I was taking my evening levemir injection too late then injecting my morning one over the top, so there was a few hours of overlap. I just need to inject a bit earlier in the evenings I think! I don't quite feel like thinking today though, my head's all groggy and I have reports to write, eek


----------



## katie

Good work on making him move down, rather than you having to move up there 

Yeah it is difficult to judge, and when I have a bad hypo I feel like I have to keep eating for ages, so the bounce back from them can be very high!

Woo, well done for working out why you were going low, hope you manage to sort that out now.  Goodluck with the report writing, I'm so glad ive put off real work for so long and i'll be putting it off for at least a couple of years longer


----------



## Munjeeta

katie said:


> Good work on making him move down, rather than you having to move up there
> 
> Yeah it is difficult to judge, and when I have a bad hypo I feel like I have to keep eating for ages, so the bounce back from them can be very high!
> 
> Woo, well done for working out why you were going low, hope you manage to sort that out now.  Goodluck with the report writing, I'm so glad ive put off real work for so long and i'll be putting it off for at least a couple of years longer



Hehe, yes, I'm excited that he's mving down. I love manchester but family and friends are down here, as are his, so it made sense really!

How much weight have you lost?! And well done on maintaining it 

Fingers crossed I will be able to get back on track a bit tonight...


----------



## katie

ah that's good then 

I haven't lost much really hehe, I put 1lb on at first which i can only assume was muscle because I was eating less and doing lots of exercise. Now ive lost that 1lb and another 2lbs yay! lol.  That is in a month though, so I might step up the exercise because I want to lose at least a stone before I go to australia.  That would be a miricle though lol.

How about you, have you lost much since going low carb?


----------



## Munjeeta

katie said:


> ah that's good then
> 
> I haven't lost much really hehe, I put 1lb on at first which i can only assume was muscle because I was eating less and doing lots of exercise. Now ive lost that 1lb and another 2lbs yay! lol.  That is in a month though, so I might step up the exercise because I want to lose at least a stone before I go to australia.  That would be a miricle though lol.
> 
> How about you, have you lost much since going low carb?



When are you planning on jetting off down under? So exciting  I'm hoping to go and teach abroad in a coule of years too, but want to get my blood sugars stabilised first  It's good to have a goal in mind though, a stone's quite a lot but over a few months it's realistic!

I've managed somehow to lose almost 4 pounds this week... I think I need to up my calories a bit because I don't really want to be losing this much on a weekly basis!


----------



## katie

Munjeeta said:


> When are you planning on jetting off down under? So exciting  I'm hoping to go and teach abroad in a coule of years too, but want to get my blood sugars stabilised first  It's good to have a goal in mind though, a stone's quite a lot but over a few months it's realistic!
> 
> I've managed somehow to lose almost 4 pounds this week... I think I need to up my calories a bit because I don't really want to be losing this much on a weekly basis!



I was planning on going in august, but I might go a bit later depending on how much money ive saved   Also like you, I wan my control to be good, I need to get an HbA1c in before I go and also an eye test.

Wow 4 pounds, grr im so jealous - For the first 2 weeks I was trying soo hard and put on a pound hehe, but muscle weighs more so it's difficult to tell what's going on.  You are right though, 4 pounds is quite a lot if you aren't overweight!


----------



## Munjeeta

katie said:


> I was planning on going in august, but I might go a bit later depending on how much money ive saved   Also like you, I wan my control to be good, I need to get an HbA1c in before I go and also an eye test.
> 
> Wow 4 pounds, grr im so jealous - For the first 2 weeks I was trying soo hard and put on a pound hehe, but muscle weighs more so it's difficult to tell what's going on.  You are right though, 4 pounds is quite a lot if you aren't overweight!




That gives you a good couple of months! But yes, important to be fitting in HbA1c and eye test before you go - good plan batman!

I was pretty surprised when I read the scales I have to be honest! I don't feel like I've lost anything! But hey... Will up my protein intake a bit I reckon. I could do with losing a few pounds but need to slow down the rate, I'd only really want to lose another half stone. ANd yes, muscle does weigh more. I usually tend to go by how my clothes are fitting or measurements rather than weight, it's not always reliable and can be affected by a number of things at any given time


----------



## katie

Munjeeta said:


> That gives you a good couple of months! But yes, important to be fitting in HbA1c and eye test before you go - good plan batman!
> 
> I was pretty surprised when I read the scales I have to be honest! I don't feel like I've lost anything! But hey... Will up my protein intake a bit I reckon. I could do with losing a few pounds but need to slow down the rate, I'd only really want to lose another half stone. ANd yes, muscle does weigh more. I usually tend to go by how my clothes are fitting or measurements rather than weight, it's not always reliable and can be affected by a number of things at any given time



I thought so! haha.

Yeah 4 pounds in a week is pretty fast, that's what I was hoping for   I did measure myself when I began the weight loss plan, but haven't re-measured yet, so fingers crossed i'll be a tiny bit smaller   I weigh myself in the morning so that I know it isnt affected by the food ive eaten or drink.  I know it isnt completely acurate but i weighed myself a lot before doing this and was the same each time, so I know it's going in the right direction


----------



## Munjeeta

katie said:


> I thought so! haha.
> 
> Yeah 4 pounds in a week is pretty fast, that's what I was hoping for   I did measure myself when I began the weight loss plan, but haven't re-measured yet, so fingers crossed i'll be a tiny bit smaller   I weigh myself in the morning so that I know it isnt affected by the food ive eaten or drink.  I know it isnt completely acurate but i weighed myself a lot before doing this and was the same each time, so I know it's going in the right direction



Haha... Yes... Well good luck. Keep me posted tomorrow. I'm hoping I might be back in the runnings for the best blood sugar winner but definitely not going by today's readings, bloomin' alcohol! Or rather bloomin' my lack of self control with alcohol...


----------



## katie

lol I can ensure you i'm far worse when it comes to alcohol (people call my drunken duncan  haha).  

I shall report back here tomorrow, the competition is ooon!  I'm kinda hoping Anne Marie wins because she needs to have a day of good levels, tut   It would be great if we all had amazing results though   Goodluck!


----------



## Munjeeta

katie said:


> lol I can ensure you i'm far worse when it comes to alcohol (people call my drunken duncan  haha).



Drunken I get, but Duncan?! Hehe...

Yes, let the competition commence! I would say good luck back, but I want to beat you


----------



## katie

Munjeeta said:


> Drunken I get, but Duncan?! Hehe...



haha my last name is Duncan   Yep it is the most feminine nickname ive ever been given 



Munjeeta said:


> Yes, let the competition commence! I would say good luck back, but I want to beat you



ooh that's fighting talk!


----------



## Munjeeta

katie said:


> haha my last name is Duncan   Yep it is the most feminine nickname ive ever been given
> 
> ooh that's fighting talk!



It was... But you'll be pleased to know I'm out of the running for today already! I was feeling all coldy yesterday so was running high and still feeling poorly this morning. Went to bed with a blood sugar of 16.7, woke up with one of 16.1 - great start. Although on the positive side I can be sure that my evening levemir does is right  Did however have a bit of a lucid dream where I woke up and tested and it was 13.8. Still not sure whether it actually happened or not, hehe...


----------



## insulinaddict09

Munjeeta said:


> It was... But you'll be pleased to know I'm out of the running for today already! I was feeling all coldy yesterday so was running high and still feeling poorly this morning. Went to bed with a blood sugar of 16.7, woke up with one of 16.1 - great start. Although on the positive side I can be sure that my evening levemir does is right  Did however have a bit of a lucid dream where I woke up and tested and it was 13.8. Still not sure whether it actually happened or not, hehe...



Oh poor you Munjeeta , I hope you feel better soon !! there is nothing like a cold or being slightly unwell to mess up good levels arghh . I hate that you feel ill then your sugars rise and you feel worse , not fair . Get Well soon !!


----------



## Munjeeta

insulinaddict09 said:


> Oh poor you Munjeeta , I hope you feel better soon !! there is nothing like a cold or being slightly unwell to mess up good levels arghh . I hate that you feel ill then your sugars rise and you feel worse , not fair . Get Well soon !!



I know it's miserable  I can't get them down below 16 and I feel grotty


----------



## insulinaddict09

Munjeeta said:


> I know it's miserable  I can't get them down below 16 and I feel grotty



I hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## katie

Aww sorry you feel bad munjeeta, hope you feel better tomorrow!! xx


----------



## Munjeeta

Still feeling rubbish. And have managed to get sugar levels down to a joyous 2.8 - woohoo!

How have your sugars been today both of you? Better than mine I hope. It's karma for not saying good luck to Katie, bad sportsmanship!


----------



## katie

Oh noo you poor thing.  Yep I think it is karma, you shouldnt be so mean 

Well I had a hypo last night again so think I need to reduce my lantus.  I woke to 5.3, but ive only had one meal so far so that's it till dinner time.  im going to do my exercise video right after this tennis match!  I love only working part time when wimbledon is on 

Really hope the levels get better for you later munjeeta!


----------



## Munjeeta

insulinaddict09 said:


> I hope you feel better soon xx



Thank you, Anne-Marie 



katie said:


> Oh noo you poor thing.  Yep I think it is karma, you shouldnt be so mean
> 
> Well I had a hypo last night again so think I need to reduce my lantus.  I woke to 5.3, but ive only had one meal so far so that's it till dinner time.  im going to do my exercise video right after this tennis match!  I love only working part time when wimbledon is on
> 
> Really hope the levels get better for you later munjeeta!



Haha... Yes, part time work is brilliant - enjoy it while you can!

Levels are no better. I have now bounced back up to 20.8  Bloody hate being ill and diabetic. I think diabetics should have an illness exemption card, like the medical exemption cards we get for prescriptions. Grrrr...


----------



## katie

aww that's so annoying! 

My levels arent great, just tested before exercise and it's 13.2 - no idea why really except that so far today ive just been sitting around. urgh.


----------



## Munjeeta

katie said:


> aww that's so annoying!
> 
> My levels arent great, just tested before exercise and it's 13.2 - no idea why really except that so far today ive just been sitting around. urgh.



I'm still 18 too. Maybe it's something in the air! Summer solstice and all that... At least doing some exercise should bring it down? I've done nothing but the thought of jumping around is just too much for my poor head. Been in my pyjamas most of the day after being sent home from work!


----------



## katie

Munjeeta said:


> I'm still 18 too. Maybe it's something in the air! Summer solstice and all that... At least doing some exercise should bring it down? I've done nothing but the thought of jumping around is just too much for my poor head. Been in my pyjamas most of the day after being sent home from work!



hehe could be that!  I took 3 units before I exercised incase it made my levels shoot up, straight after I was 9 so a bit better. Now ive had dinner and more insulin so i'll see how it goes.

If i were you i wouldnt jump around either - i'd have a lazy day! Get well sooon x


----------



## Munjeeta

katie said:


> hehe could be that!  I took 3 units before I exercised incase it made my levels shoot up, straight after I was 9 so a bit better. Now ive had dinner and more insulin so i'll see how it goes.
> 
> If i were you i wouldnt jump around either - i'd have a lazy day! Get well sooon x



That's good  How are they this morning? I woke up in the middle of the night at 4.7, ate a digestive (again, a new meaning to midnight feasts!) but still woke up at 3.1. I treated it sensibly (hehe) but am still 13.2 now. I will hopefully do better today than yesterday...


----------



## katie

Are you back at work today? Feeling any better?

I woke up to 3.6 - oops!  That was after reducing my lantus by 2 units.  Not sure whether to reduce again or leave it for now, hmm.

Goodluck


----------



## Munjeeta

katie said:


> Are you back at work today? Feeling any better?
> 
> I woke up to 3.6 - oops!  That was after reducing my lantus by 2 units.  Not sure whether to reduce again or leave it for now, hmm.
> 
> Goodluck



No, day off again. Feeling a bit better illness-wise but need to get my sugar levels sorted before I face work. 

Haha... Looks like we're doing about as badly as each other at the moment! I'd leave your lantus for a couple of days - it normally takes about 3 days for you to feel the full effect of an increase or reduction.


----------



## katie

Glad you feel better, enjoy the day off!

Thanks for the advice, I will leave it and see how it goes then.  The thing is if I stop doing exercise over the weekend or something I'll probably need more again  And I probably will because i'm going to London whoop!


----------



## Munjeeta

katie said:


> Glad you feel better, enjoy the day off!
> 
> Thanks for the advice, I will leave it and see how it goes then.  The thing is if I stop doing exercise over the weekend or something I'll probably need more again  And I probably will because i'm going to London whoop!



Ta. I can't say I'm particularly enjoying it! Sugar levels running at 13 still, still can't get them down 

Yes, that's the problem... Any change of routine has such a big impact on sugar levels! But if it's only for the weekend and you'll be back to exercise routine on Mon then maybe you'll just need to up your short acting slightly to compensate?

London though? That's exciting. I love London. Lived there last year but couldn't afford it so moved home with my tail between my legs


----------



## Munjeeta

Finally got them down below 10 - result! Was starting to get mighty peed off. 

Hey ho, hey ho, it's back to work I go...


----------



## katie

Munjeeta said:


> Ta. I can't say I'm particularly enjoying it! Sugar levels running at 13 still, still can't get them down
> 
> Yes, that's the problem... Any change of routine has such a big impact on sugar levels! But if it's only for the weekend and you'll be back to exercise routine on Mon then maybe you'll just need to up your short acting slightly to compensate?
> 
> London though? That's exciting. I love London. Lived there last year but couldn't afford it so moved home with my tail between my legs



Thinking about it... I'm going to be on my feet all day anyway so will probably use up a lot of energy and wont need any more insulin 

I'm going to the festival in Hyde park, can't wait to see Seasick Steve woo   I can't even afford to live in Bournemouth, let alone london hehe.



Munjeeta said:


> Finally got them down below 10 - result! Was starting to get mighty peed off.
> 
> Hey ho, hey ho, it's back to work I go...



woo glad you got them back down  My levels were good again after lunch, but ive just been snacking on fig biscuits so they are probably high again now (not really part of the diet either), but i'm about to have dinner so will take a bigger hit to compensate


----------



## Munjeeta

katie said:


> Thinking about it... I'm going to be on my feet all day anyway so will probably use up a lot of energy and wont need any more insulin
> 
> I'm going to the festival in Hyde park, can't wait to see Seasick Steve woo  I can't even afford to live in Bournemouth, let alone london hehe.
> 
> Which festival is it? Is it a weekender or a day thing? Yeah... Seasick Steve... My boyfriend thinks he's brilliant but I can't say I particularly have the same view, maybe I need to listen again! I'm off to the Wireless Festival in a couple of weeks, just for the Sat, will be grooving on down to a bit of Basement Jaxx and Dizzee Rascal oh yes  Was hoping to do a weekender at some point but can't really afford it as looking to move house over t'summer.
> 
> woo glad you got them back down  My levels were good again after lunch, but ive just been snacking on fig biscuits so they are probably high again now (not really part of the diet either), but i'm about to have dinner so will take a bigger hit to compensate



Yes - about bloomin' time! Glad your levels have been better this avo though  Maybe we can step up the competition for tomorrow  Are you still low-carbing it? How many grams are you eating a day?


----------



## katie

Munjeeta said:


> Which festival is it? Is it a weekender or a day thing? Yeah... Seasick Steve... My boyfriend thinks he's brilliant but I can't say I particularly have the same view, maybe I need to listen again! I'm off to the Wireless Festival in a couple of weeks, just for the Sat, will be grooving on down to a bit of Basement Jaxx and Dizzee Rascal oh yes  Was hoping to do a weekender at some point but can't really afford it as looking to move house over t'summer.



Ok I just looked it up and apparently it's called Hardrockcalling, I let my friend organise it lol.  I fell in love with Seasick Steve when I saw his performance at last year's Reading on tv, it was so good! I wouldn't really listen to him on CD, but he looks awesome live.  I'm only going to saturday, Neil Young and Ben Harper are there too woo.

Ahh basement jaxx and Dizzee, i'm so jealous!  I'm gutted im missing out on Yeah yeah yeahs and Radiohead at Reading too, but I need to save for Oz.



Munjeeta said:


> Yes - about bloomin' time! Glad your levels have been better this avo though  Maybe we can step up the competition for tomorrow  Are you still low-carbing it? How many grams are you eating a day?



Well as you can tell by the fig rolls, i'm not being strict with the low carbs!!  I have 30-40g for breakfast, for lunch I have from virtually nothing (salad) to about 40g and probably about the same for dinner.  Obviously sometimes I decided to have more carbs like that macaroni cheese I had.

Today I had 30g for breakfast (weetabix), 22g for lunch (tuna light lunch) and i just had chicken and salad for dinner, which was virtually no carbs. All sounds great accept I snacked on fig rolls so had to take lots of insulin at dinner time 

How are you doing with the low carbs?


----------



## Munjeeta

katie said:


> Well as you can tell by the fig rolls, i'm not being strict with the low carbs!!  I have 30-40g for breakfast, for lunch I have from virtually nothing (salad) to about 40g and probably about the same for dinner.  Obviously sometimes I decided to have more carbs like that macaroni cheese I had.
> 
> Today I had 30g for breakfast (weetabix), 22g for lunch (tuna light lunch) and i just had chicken and salad for dinner, which was virtually no carbs. All sounds great accept I snacked on fig rolls so had to take lots of insulin at dinner time
> 
> How are you doing with the low carbs?



Festival sounds good! Make sure you jump around like a mad thing to compensate for lack of exercise vid 

I'm similar with the carbs...
Breakfast is always the same - muesli which is 42g of carbohydrate.
Lunch has been generally salad and a packet of twiglets (mmmm) with some sort of protein and a jelly. Fairly low carb - about 15 for twiglets and same again roughly for salad?
Dinner something meat-based with fewer carbs than normal, so maybe 2 new potatoes rather than 8  Normally ends up at around 30-40g of carb including veg/ fruit...

I'm trying not to be too strict and end up eating about 100g of carbs during the day. Not really counting hypo treatments as I figure they're an evil necessity...


----------



## rossi_mac

Hi low carbers, I was reading the intro of Collins Gem GI book to refresh my memory of what it's all about.

Have any of you heard or followed the blood type diet, apparently there's a theory out there that every blood type digests food in a different way so every type should eat differently? It doesn't sound totally idiotic to me but just thought I'd ask you guys/gals


Ps had a low(ish) carb tea tonight fish salad and rye bread (only a little) I'm coming round to your ways people!!


----------



## katie

Munjeeta said:


> Festival sounds good! Make sure you jump around like a mad thing to compensate for lack of exercise vid
> 
> I'm similar with the carbs...
> Breakfast is always the same - muesli which is 42g of carbohydrate.
> Lunch has been generally salad and a packet of twiglets (mmmm) with some sort of protein and a jelly. Fairly low carb - about 15 for twiglets and same again roughly for salad?
> Dinner something meat-based with fewer carbs than normal, so maybe 2 new potatoes rather than 8  Normally ends up at around 30-40g of carb including veg/ fruit...
> 
> I'm trying not to be too strict and end up eating about 100g of carbs during the day. Not really counting hypo treatments as I figure they're an evil necessity...



I'm sure I will do plenty of jumping around, my friend sophie will be off her face so i'll have to join in a bit haha!  eek, hope I get back to her house in one piece, better not drink too much this time 

Sounds like we are eating similar amounts of carbs then, accept I probably cheat more with snacks like fig rolls.  They screwed up my levels tonight and then I fell asleep on the sofa so I feel a bit poo now, I woke up to 14.  I have corrected now so hopefully will be ok in the morning.

What are those jellies you eat again? I keep meaning to get some but forget which ones you recommended lol.  I bought one today and I didnt like it, not sure if it was the right one.

Better try not to cheat tomorrow


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> Have any of you heard or followed the blood type diet, apparently there's a theory out there that every blood type digests food in a different way so every type should eat differently? It doesn't sound totally idiotic to me but just thought I'd ask you guys/gals
> 
> 
> Ps had a low(ish) carb tea tonight fish salad and rye bread (only a little) I'm coming round to your ways people!!



Wow that's a very healthy meal Rossi!

Ive never heard of the blood type diet, sounds quite amusing hehe!  I have no idea what blood type I am, even though ive had dozens of blood tests.  I'll google it and see what it's about.


----------



## Munjeeta

rossi_mac said:


> Hi low carbers, I was reading the intro of Collins Gem GI book to refresh my memory of what it's all about.
> 
> Have any of you heard or followed the blood type diet, apparently there's a theory out there that every blood type digests food in a different way so every type should eat differently? It doesn't sound totally idiotic to me but just thought I'd ask you guys/gals
> 
> 
> Ps had a low(ish) carb tea tonight fish salad and rye bread (only a little) I'm coming round to your ways people!!



Yay  Climb aboard! Sounds like a good low-carb meal there... Yes, I have heard of the blood type diet, although don't know much about it. I guess it could make sense that different blood types digest slightly differently so would definitely be interested to find out more - keep us posted!



katie said:


> I'm sure I will do plenty of jumping around, my friend sophie will be off her face so i'll have to join in a bit haha!  eek, hope I get back to her house in one piece, better not drink too much this time
> 
> Sounds like we are eating similar amounts of carbs then, accept I probably cheat more with snacks like fig rolls.  They screwed up my levels tonight and then I fell asleep on the sofa so I feel a bit poo now, I woke up to 14.  I have corrected now so hopefully will be ok in the morning.
> 
> What are those jellies you eat again? I keep meaning to get some but forget which ones you recommended lol.  I bought one today and I didnt like it, not sure if it was the right one.
> 
> Better try not to cheat tomorrow



Hehe, well enjoy the fest 

Yes, indeed it does sound like we're eating similar amounts - quite comforting and helpful too, we can keep keeping each other posted and hopefully get somewhere with it! How is your blood this morning?

The jellies are Hartleys ones. I tried the Rowntrees ones once and they were horrible  But the Hartleys ones come in a taller pot and are in flavours like mango and passionfruit/ blueberry and blackberry, yum!

I've gone back up to 17 over night. I've just posted another thread because I'm starting to get worried. As much as I'm used to not having great levels I'm not usually this consistently high


----------



## katie

Thanks, I might buy one today for lunch.

Well AGAIN I went low before bed, but I'm pretty sure it's because I over-corrected and not because of my lantus.  I woke up to 11, grr!

Sorry to hear about the crazy levels  Remember to drink plenty of water to help flush out ketones!


----------



## rossi_mac

I've always wondered what the drinking of plenty of water does, so it flushes ketones ways, cheers Katie


----------



## rossi_mac

http://www.dadamo.com/

I haven't read the site yet, but this is the first site that popped up on google, when searching for "blood type diets"

If I find anyting else interesting I'll let you know.


----------



## katie

thanks rossi, i'll take a look.

BG level at lunchtime: 8.6 - not great but better than the morning one


----------



## mikep1979

my levels for the past 4 days are 

breakfast between 4.7 and 5.9

lunch between 5 and 6.9

luch between 4 and 7

before bed between 4.2 and 5.9

and i dont low carb or feed insulin to get these figures.


----------



## katie

mikep1979 said:


> and i dont low carb or feed insulin to get these figures.



you are very lucky then


----------



## mikep1979

katie said:


> you are very lucky then



i know i am lucky to get these results with what i do.


----------



## katie

mikep1979 said:


> i know i am lucky to get these results with what i do.



are you strict with carb counting or do some guess work? and do you need insulin if you snack?


----------



## mikep1979

katie said:


> are you strict with carb counting or do some guess work? and do you need insulin if you snack?



i use insulin for my snacks but only cos i like to have my carbs lol

i do use carb counting all the time and i weigh out my food so i know what to take. eating out is the mine field tho lol


----------



## katie

mikep1979 said:


> i use insulin for my snacks but only cos i like to have my carbs lol
> 
> i do use carb counting all the time and i weigh out my food so i know what to take. eating out is the mine field tho lol



yeah eating out is a bitch, hopefully they will have to start giving nutritional info out.

How many injections do you do a day usually if youve been snacking?


----------



## mikep1979

katie said:


> yeah eating out is a bitch, hopefully they will have to start giving nutritional info out.
> 
> How many injections do you do a day usually if youve been snacking?



if my snacks need insulin i have between 5 and 8. if they dont i have the standard 4 lol

i hope they get made to show the carbs etc in what they serve as it will make our lives so much easier


----------



## Munjeeta

rossi_mac said:


> http://www.dadamo.com/
> 
> I haven't read the site yet, but this is the first site that popped up on google, when searching for "blood type diets"
> 
> If I find anyting else interesting I'll let you know.



Sounds good, will check it out later too!



katie said:


> thanks rossi, i'll take a look.
> 
> BG level at lunchtime: 8.6 - not great but better than the morning one



Much better!! Woohoo! Mine's come down to 9.3 now too so here's to hoping all the germs are out of my system now. Just had a nice lowish carb lunch of salad, mackeral (not quite so ick as last time), some quavers and a choc covered rice cake (mmm)



mikep1979 said:


> my levels for the past 4 days are
> 
> breakfast between 4.7 and 5.9
> 
> lunch between 5 and 6.9
> 
> luch between 4 and 7
> 
> before bed between 4.2 and 5.9
> 
> and i dont low carb or feed insulin to get these figures.



Wow  Those levels are amaazing. I've NEVER had levels like that... So you eat quite similarly on a daily basis? Or do you just know exactly how each thing affects your blood sugars? How long have you been carb counting for? I'm in shock...


----------



## mikep1979

Munjeeta said:


> Sounds good, will check it out later too!
> 
> 
> 
> Much better!! Woohoo! Mine's come down to 9.3 now too so here's to hoping all the germs are out of my system now. Just had a nice lowish carb lunch of salad, mackeral (not quite so ick as last time), some quavers and a choc covered rice cake (mmm)
> 
> 
> 
> Wow  Those levels are amaazing. I've NEVER had levels like that... So you eat quite similarly on a daily basis? Or do you just know exactly how each thing affects your blood sugars? How long have you been carb counting for? I'm in shock...



lol i aint been counting properly for that long. tought myself about 2 years ago, but went on course a while back now and found it made a huge difference to my life. i do eat a lot of similar thing but it is out of choice not cos i know what they do to my levels. i love chicken and try and limit my red meat intake to 1 time a week lol but i love carbs to so i tend to eat quite a bit. im obsessed with my levels so i like them to be quite low all the time


----------



## Munjeeta

mikep1979 said:


> lol i aint been counting properly for that long. tought myself about 2 years ago, but went on course a while back now and found it made a huge difference to my life. i do eat a lot of similar thing but it is out of choice not cos i know what they do to my levels. i love chicken and try and limit my red meat intake to 1 time a week lol but i love carbs to so i tend to eat quite a bit. im obsessed with my levels so i like them to be quite low all the time



I'm obsessed with mine too at the moment, but obsessive or not nothing seems to make a blind bit of difference  

Was it a DAFNE course? Or something different? Glad it made such a difference  I was enrolled on a DAFNE for Nov but now they've changed it to a BERTIE (wtf?!) which is apparently similar but 1 day a week for 4 weeks rather than 5 days a week for 1 week. I'm looking forward to it but it's a long way to Nov...

I have been trying to carb count for the past 9 months or so. Every time I feel like I'm getting somewhere another spanner seems to be put in the works. Hence trying low carb as I figure it's easier to work out more exactly if there are less of them...


----------



## mikep1979

Munjeeta said:


> I'm obsessed with mine too at the moment, but obsessive or not nothing seems to make a blind bit of difference
> 
> Was it a DAFNE course? Or something different? Glad it made such a difference  I was enrolled on a DAFNE for Nov but now they've changed it to a BERTIE (wtf?!) which is apparently similar but 1 day a week for 4 weeks rather than 5 days a week for 1 week. I'm looking forward to it but it's a long way to Nov...
> 
> I have been trying to carb count for the past 9 months or so. Every time I feel like I'm getting somewhere another spanner seems to be put in the works. Hence trying low carb as I figure it's easier to work out more exactly if there are less of them...



well i did dafne (called ice up here) i also have a lot of things written down in relation to carb contents of foods etc. i would say if you try and stick to the same stuff you get the spanners thrown in cos it is life for us lol.

i dont have any secrets really i just exercise often and for quite a period to. how much insulin do you use in a day???


----------



## Munjeeta

mikep1979 said:


> well i did dafne (called ice up here) i also have a lot of things written down in relation to carb contents of foods etc. i would say if you try and stick to the same stuff you get the spanners thrown in cos it is life for us lol.
> 
> i dont have any secrets really i just exercise often and for quite a period to. how much insulin do you use in a day???



No secrets but it works!

You see. Exercise is where I fall down. Not literally, although it has been a while so I can't say for definite that I wouldn't...  I find it such an effort to make myself exercise. I make excuses. And the immediate impact on my blood sugars puts me off because I rarely exercise without a low or a high. And I also find it really hard to find the time to fit it into my weekly routine. Long working days and a long distance relationship mean my time is limited. Although not so limited I couldn't do exercise if I had the motivation... Vicious cycle! I need to start looking at exercise as part of my medication...

I am trying to record foods and carb amounts and note down effects of things on blood sugar. But it's hard to remember to do it when it needs to be done, especially at work - children don't wait for anything!


----------



## katie

mikep1979 said:


> if my snacks need insulin i have between 5 and 8. if they dont i have the standard 4 lol



See that's my problem, I dont want to inject too much so sometimes dont cover snacks!  I probably do up to 6 injections a day.



Munjeeta said:


> Much better!! Woohoo! Mine's come down to 9.3 now too so here's to hoping all the germs are out of my system now. Just had a nice lowish carb lunch of salad, mackeral (not quite so ick as last time), some quavers and a choc covered rice cake (mmm)



yay   That's quite funny... about the rice cakes.  Are they Snack a Jacks ones? because ive just had a couple of them lol.  I LOVE them, but I usually end up eating loads when I buy them, trying to restrain myself today though


----------



## mikep1979

Munjeeta said:


> No secrets but it works!
> 
> You see. Exercise is where I fall down. Not literally, although it has been a while so I can't say for definite that I wouldn't...  I find it such an effort to make myself exercise. I make excuses. And the immediate impact on my blood sugars puts me off because I rarely exercise without a low or a high. And I also find it really hard to find the time to fit it into my weekly routine. Long working days and a long distance relationship mean my time is limited. Although not so limited I couldn't do exercise if I had the motivation... Vicious cycle! I need to start looking at exercise as part of my medication...
> 
> I am trying to record foods and carb amounts and note down effects of things on blood sugar. But it's hard to remember to do it when it needs to be done, especially at work - children don't wait for anything!



i do at least 1 hours exercise a day but when i was training for the ironman i did a bit more lol. it is easy to lose motivation for exercise but once you get your head round it and sort the medication out to it will greatly improve your levels and insulin absorbtion.

it is good to record what does what to your levels 


do you take much insulin with meals????


----------



## mikep1979

katie said:


> See that's my problem, I dont want to inject too much so sometimes dont cover snacks!  I probably do up to 6 injections a day.
> 
> i see what you say, but it is a cycle if you dont cover. you end up high so need to get more in to lower then need to snack due to feeding insulin then need to cover with more. if you can try and limit the types of carbs you have but not the ammount. it is what works for me.


----------



## katie

Munjeeta said:


> You see. Exercise is where I fall down... Long working days and a long distance relationship mean my time is limited.



Ok, so I know I bang on about this but...

You should soo get an exercise dvd   It saves time driving/walking to the gym or swimming pool, you can fit it in around everything and if you get a good one it will be so good for you.  I used to laugh at my mum for doing them but now I love the one I use


----------



## Munjeeta

katie said:


> See that's my problem, I dont want to inject too much so sometimes dont cover snacks!  I probably do up to 6 injections a day.
> 
> yay   That's quite funny... about the rice cakes.  Are they Snack a Jacks ones? because ive just had a couple of them lol.  I LOVE them, but I usually end up eating loads when I buy them, trying to restrain myself today though



No, they're Morrisons ones. Posh and organic I think. But really yummy. About 10g of carbohydrate each and definitely give me the choc fix I need! DId you find the jellies? Or were they the ones you didn't like? Hehe...



mikep1979 said:


> i do at least 1 hours exercise a day but when i was training for the ironman i did a bit more lol. it is easy to lose motivation for exercise but once you get your head round it and sort the medication out to it will greatly improve your levels and insulin absorbtion.
> 
> it is good to record what does what to your levels
> 
> 
> do you take much insulin with meals????



Yes. It's just the consistency I find hard. I will exercise for a while, but not over a  long enough period to make changes or see a real difference in levels.

I take 32 units of Levemir, split morning and evening.
Breakfast 7-8 units
Lunch if low carb very little (1-3 units) if eating carbs I usually work it out on a ratio of 1 unit per 8 g of CHO
Dinner usually 5-6 units (again if fairly low carb, if full on carbs then anything up to 12 units), worked out on a ratio of 1 unit to 7g CHO + 1 unit


----------



## mikep1979

Munjeeta said:


> No, they're Morrisons ones. Posh and organic I think. But really yummy. About 10g of carbohydrate each and definitely give me the choc fix I need! DId you find the jellies? Or were they the ones you didn't like? Hehe...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. It's just the consistency I find hard. I will exercise for a while, but not over a  long enough period to make changes or see a real difference in levels.
> 
> I take 32 units of Levemir, split morning and evening.
> Breakfast 7-8 units
> Lunch if low carb very little (1-3 units) if eating carbs I usually work it out on a ratio of 1 unit per 8 g of CHO
> Dinner usually 5-6 units (again if fairly low carb, if full on carbs then anything up to 12 units), worked out on a ratio of 1 unit to 7g CHO + 1 unit



wow lots of levemir. i have 22 units of lantus of a night and then cover my food as needed. i use a 1:10g carbs ratio and it is still working really well for me


----------



## katie

Munjeeta said:


> No, they're Morrisons ones. Posh and organic I think. But really yummy. About 10g of carbohydrate each and definitely give me the choc fix I need! DId you find the jellies? Or were they the ones you didn't like? Hehe...



Argh right, these have 12g of carbs - and I always have to have more than one so it isnt great lol.  Yeah the jelly was the one I didn't like... because I can taste the sweetners in them - I hate the taste of sweetners!  I'll just have a diet coke instead.



mikep1979 said:


> wow lots of levemir. i have 22 units of lantus of a night and then cover my food as needed. i use a 1:10g carbs ratio and it is still working really well for me



Ok I dont get this... why do I take 20 units of lantus but need 2:10g carb ratio?


----------



## Munjeeta

mikep1979 said:


> wow lots of levemir. i have 22 units of lantus of a night and then cover my food as needed. i use a 1:10g carbs ratio and it is still working really well for me



I didn't realise that was a lot to take! I keep meaning to do some fasting blood tests to check my dose actually. Maybe at the weekend...

Katie - maybe I will try out a vid! Any recommendations?!


----------



## mikep1979

Ok I dont get this... why do I take 20 units of lantus but need 2:10g carb ratio?[/QUOTE]

i have a good insulin absorbtion to so it lowers my needs for the ratio.



Munjeeta said:


> I didn't realise that was a lot to take! I keep meaning to do some fasting blood tests to check my dose actually. Maybe at the weekend...
> 
> may be a good idea to try it


----------



## katie

Munjeeta said:


> Katie - maybe I will try out a vid! Any recommendations?!



I do this one:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Kick-Butt-K...ef=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=dvd&qid=1245851925&sr=8-2

It's so old school, but it is really good.  I would recommend any dvd with kick boxing moves because it's high intensity cardio and really good for toning too.

Both of those dvds (kick butt & kick butt 2 haha) are on here:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/10-Best-Fit...ef=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=dvd&qid=1245852131&sr=1-1

This is the set ive got.  I also do the "legs, bums and tums" part of another dvd on there called 'Body Focus' - It is even more old school and cheesey, but again it works hehe.


----------



## katie

mike1979 said:
			
		

> i have a good insulin absorbtion to so it lowers my needs for the ratio.



I know, but why do we both need about the same lantus? hehe


----------



## Munjeeta

Haha... Ok, maybe I will invest at some point!!

How are the levels?


----------



## katie

Munjeeta said:


> Haha... Ok, maybe I will invest at some point!!
> 
> How are the levels?



I'm not sure you are convinced 

I'm a little bit high, I had one too many rice cakes oops. how are yours?


----------



## Munjeeta

katie said:


> I'm not sure you are convinced
> 
> I'm a little bit high, I had one too many rice cakes oops. how are yours?



"Convinced" is possibly a little too strong! "Thawing to the idea" is probably more accurate! 

Down to 7.7  Whoop  Although I'm counting no chickens. This happened yesterday... Fingers and toes crossed...


----------



## katie

Munjeeta said:


> "Convinced" is possibly a little too strong! "Thawing to the idea" is probably more accurate!
> 
> Down to 7.7  Whoop Although I'm counting no chickens. This happened yesterday... Fingers and toes crossed...



hahaha 

Well done, looks like you win today then


----------



## Munjeeta

katie said:


> hahaha
> 
> Well done, looks like you win today then



I doubt that very much. Levels today:17.5; 18.8; 13.2; 12.8; 9.3; 7.7. I've definitely had better days (although worse too!) but at least the trend's going in the right direction


----------



## mikep1979

katie said:


> I know, but why do we both need about the same lantus? hehe



i am lowering it by a couple of units every 3 nights at the min due to wanting to stay at my current levels (maybe a little higher of a morning) i was on over 30 units at one point lol


----------



## katie

Munjeeta said:


> I doubt that very much. Levels today:17.5; 18.8; 13.2; 12.8; 9.3; 7.7. I've definitely had better days (although worse too!) but at least the trend's going in the right direction



oh yes, ok maybe not, maybe tomorrow then at the rate you are going.  Mine havent been as good as the last few days 



mikep1979 said:


> i am lowering it by a couple of units every 3 nights at the min due to wanting to stay at my current levels (maybe a little higher of a morning) i was on over 30 units at one point lol



hmm I wonder why i need 2:10g ratio but only 20 units of lantus. maybe ive just got my lantus wrong or it could be totally random


----------



## mikep1979

hmm I wonder why i need 2:10g ratio but only 20 units of lantus. maybe ive just got my lantus wrong or it could be totally random [/QUOTE]

lol well i aint sure either huni hehehehehehe


----------



## Munjeeta

katie said:


> oh yes, ok maybe not, maybe tomorrow then at the rate you are going.  Mine havent been as good as the last few days
> 
> hmm I wonder why i need 2:10g ratio but only 20 units of lantus. maybe ive just got my lantus wrong or it could be totally random



Doses are very different from person to person! There must be some underlying biological reason, as well as - of course - amount of exercise/ food etc.

Mike, out of interest, how much short acting do you take each day? And how many times do you test your blood on average? (Actually, that one's to you too, Katie!)


----------



## katie

Munjeeta said:


> Doses are very different from person to person! There must be some underlying biological reason, as well as - of course - amount of exercise/ food etc.
> 
> Mike, out of interest, how much short acting do you take each day? And how many times do you test your blood on average? (Actually, that one's to you too, Katie!)



welll... Usually for breakfast I have 30g of carbs (weetabix) and I know from experience I need about 8 units for it.  Lunch usually another 4-10 units (now that im low carbing, used to be more like 14, 16, 20 etc). Dinner about the same as lunch.  And probably about 10 units in snacks if im being bad! more if im being very bad.  Hmm, I might try writing it down for a few days because that's probably way out!

They are going to start making insulin pens with memory so that your consultants can check up on you and see how many injections you are doing & how much. That would be useful


----------



## Munjeeta

Wow, that would be helpful! No more forgetting whether or not I did that injection... 

And how many times a day do you test?


----------



## katie

Munjeeta said:


> Wow, that would be helpful! No more forgetting whether or not I did that injection...



Haha yep! I think they have one out already but only for one type of insulin.  I dont really know why because it sounds like a pretty simple thing to do!



Munjeeta said:


> And how many times a day do you test?



Oh yes, forgot that part.  Probably 5 times on average.  Always: Before breakfast, before lunch, before dinner, before bed. Sometime: If ive snacked without insulin I check to see if ive gone really high, before exercise, after exercise, if i feel hypo etc etc. 

So far today ive tested 4 times. Im going to do some exercise later but probably wont test unless i feel funny and then it will just be before bed - so 5 times if everything goes to plan.

On other days it could be double that though.  How about you?


----------



## mikep1979

Munjeeta said:


> Doses are very different from person to person! There must be some underlying biological reason, as well as - of course - amount of exercise/ food etc.
> 
> Mike, out of interest, how much short acting do you take each day? And how many times do you test your blood on average? (Actually, that one's to you too, Katie!)



hi munjeeta

it changes day to day, as i carb count. well my ratio is 1:10g so for every 10g i take 1 unit of novorapid.


----------



## Munjeeta

katie said:


> Oh yes, forgot that part.  Probably 5 times on average.  Always: Before breakfast, before lunch, before dinner, before bed. Sometime: If ive snacked without insulin I check to see if ive gone really high, before exercise, after exercise, if i feel hypo etc etc.
> 
> So far today ive tested 4 times. Im going to do some exercise later but probably wont test unless i feel funny and then it will just be before bed - so 5 times if everything goes to plan.
> 
> On other days it could be double that though.  How about you?



Lots of times! At the moment it seems to be every couple of hours every day. But I think I maybe need to stop obsessing quite so much


----------



## katie

Munjeeta said:


> Lots of times! At the moment it seems to be every couple of hours every day. But I think I maybe need to stop obsessing quite so much



eeek! I cant be bothered with that.  I have always been told that the morning test is the most important, because if you are high you can correct at breakfast and it's a good idea to start the day well.  The advised times to test are before each meal and then before bed, so these are the minimum I do.


----------



## Munjeeta

katie said:


> eeek! I cant be bothered with that.  I have always been told that the morning test is the most important, because if you are high you can correct at breakfast and it's a good idea to start the day well.  The advised times to test are before each meal and then before bed, so these are the minimum I do.



Yes, I agree, i know I test too much, but at the moment I'm worrying about it a lot! I always test in the morning too. A doctor on the adult support weekend said it's best to test at different times each day over the period of each week to build up an overall picture. I can see why this'd be useful, but I always find there are certain times of the day where it's more useful to me to know what my blood sugars are doing!

Anyways... 8.6 this morning. A significant improvement on the last few days and no drastic rises over night! Let the competition commence (again!)


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hello all , hows it going with the low carbing ? I had a day of good levels yesterday I was in normal levels all day Woooo , .................until later on in the early hours when for some reason I had a random reading in the 20's  I had to correct and consequently woke up to a 2.3 this morning !!   Bloody Diabetes .


----------



## katie

Munjeeta said:


> Yes, I agree, i know I test too much, but at the moment I'm worrying about it a lot! I always test in the morning too. A doctor on the adult support weekend said it's best to test at different times each day over the period of each week to build up an overall picture. I can see why this'd be useful, but I always find there are certain times of the day where it's more useful to me to know what my blood sugars are doing!
> 
> Anyways... 8.6 this morning. A significant improvement on the last few days and no drastic rises over night! Let the competition commence (again!)



Different times of the day? Like after food to see if you go above 10 (or is it nine now)?  I never do that, not sure if I should be checking...

Looks like you might steal it today Jeeta, I woke up to 16.6 after a long lie-in.  I have no idea why 




insulinaddict09 said:


> Hello all , hows it going with the low carbing ? I had a day of good levels yesterday I was in normal levels all day Woooo , .................until later on in the early hours when for some reason I had a random reading in the 20's  I had to correct and consequently woke up to a 2.3 this morning !!  Bloody Diabetes .



Woo well done twin.  Had you eaten any carbs when you got that high AM or was it just random?

Low carbing is going well, salad has become my friend, as have omelettes.


----------



## Munjeeta

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hello all , hows it going with the low carbing ? I had a day of good levels yesterday I was in normal levels all day Woooo , .................until later on in the early hours when for some reason I had a random reading in the 20's  I had to correct and consequently woke up to a 2.3 this morning !! Bloody Diabetes .



Wow - amazing! A day of great levels isn't to be sniffed at, even if something(what's the opposite to a glycoraptor or sugar sloth?!) gets to them in the deep dark of night... It's just so unpredictable!



katie said:


> Different times of the day? Like after food to see if you go above 10 (or is it nine now)?  I never do that, not sure if I should be checking...
> 
> Looks like you might steal it today Jeeta, I woke up to 16.6 after a long lie-in.  I have no idea why
> 
> Woo well done twin.  Had you eaten any carbs when you got that high AM or was it just random?
> 
> Low carbing is going well, salad has become my friend, as have omelettes.



Yes, like you have the different columns in a monitoring diary (if you have the same sort as me: before bfast; after bfast; before lunch etc etc) The doctor said, that over a period of a week you should try and get a reading in each different box at least a couple of times to see trends in daily levels. I find this hard, as, as I said there are certain times of the day I try to avouid testing (just before bed!!) and times I like to know what's going on (waking up, before lunch) But it's not the only time I've been told this. However, I do feel that if you don't do/ eat the same things everyday it's quite hard to make changes ie say "you're eating too much for dinner" or "you're not taking enough insuling to cover lunch" when this changes daily... But i guess, where ratios are concerned, if you're recording CHO intake and insulin doses you will build up a picture. Phew... Essay!

Not sure I do win... I've ranged between 5.2 (before lunch) and 12.3 (after school) Not great. 

How have your levels been for the rest of today? Did yours stabilise out, Anne-Marie?


----------



## katie

Ok I might try some testing at other times.  I haven't been keeping a diary recently, I usually foget after a few days.  Although I kind of have because ive been posting my levels on here!

I'm going to do one for a few days so that I can let you know how much novo rapid I usually take in a day - it will be interesting to know.  So far today ive had 32 units! after my bad start today 



Munjeeta said:


> Not sure I do win... I've ranged between 5.2 (before lunch) and 12.3 (after school) Not great.
> 
> How have your levels been for the rest of today? Did yours stabilise out, Anne-Marie?



Nope you still win!  16.6 before breakfast/lunch, 10.9 before dinner!


----------



## Munjeeta

katie said:


> Ok I might try some testing at other times.  I haven't been keeping a diary recently, I usually foget after a few days.  Although I kind of have because ive been posting my levels on here!
> 
> I'm going to do one for a few days so that I can let you know how much novo rapid I usually take in a day - it will be interesting to know.  So far today ive had 32 units! after my bad start today
> 
> 
> Nope you still win!  16.6 before breakfast/lunch, 10.9 before dinner!



At least it came down though. FOr all you know, you might've gone down to 5ish but just not known because you didn't test!! I think I need to take a leaf out of your book and stop testing quite so much. Maybe I'll decide on the times I'm going to test tomorrow and just stick to those...

I know - I always forget to record things too . but maybe we should use this almost as a diary... It'll be useful to see what things work for other people! And maybe it'll serve as some motivation, not to mention teaching me a thing or 2 about counting carbs... I get so pissed off with it sometimes, when nothing I try seems to work... But then I don't know if it's because I'm just not doing things right!! 

I've taken 21 units of novorapid today. Not too bad, but then I don't really know what's a lot and what's not!!


----------



## katie

Munjeeta said:


> At least it came down though. FOr all you know, you might've gone down to 5ish but just not known because you didn't test!! I think I need to take a leaf out of your book and stop testing quite so much. Maybe I'll decide on the times I'm going to test tomorrow and just stick to those...



Hehe yeah I suspect it came down at least a bit more, because my brother made cookies and I had one of those and didn't cover it with insulin 
Good idea on deciding when to test, before meals is the most important so that you know whether to correct.



Munjeeta said:


> I know - I always forget to record things too . but maybe we should use this almost as a diary... It'll be useful to see what things work for other people! And maybe it'll serve as some motivation, not to mention teaching me a thing or 2 about counting carbs... I get so pissed off with it sometimes, when nothing I try seems to work... But then I don't know if it's because I'm just not doing things right!!
> 
> I've taken 21 units of novorapid today. Not too bad, but then I don't really know what's a lot and what's not!!



Yeah I think using this thread as a diary is a good idea, seems to be working so far   What ratios do you use?


----------



## Munjeeta

katie said:


> Yeah I think using this thread as a diary is a good idea, seems to be working so far   What ratios do you use?



Hmmm... Well... I thought I'd sussed my ratios but they never seem to work consistently. I think I need to check my basal doses! I use:

1:5 at breakfast
1:8 at lunch
1:7+1 at dinner

They're not DAFNE ratios, they're ones I've made up! You?


----------



## Northerner

*Northerner goes low-carbing...*

Well, my cauliflower cheese tonight must have been very low carb - had tiny amount of insulin with it and I'm 3.9 two and a half hours afterwards! Had around 500g of cauliflower, at around 2g carbs/100g and there was 26g in the cheese sauce. Now I'm off to eat some jelly babies and chocolate biscuits!


----------



## Munjeeta

Northerner said:


> Well, my cauliflower cheese tonight must have been very low carb - had tiny amount of insulin with it and I'm 3.9 two and a half hours afterwards! Had around 500g of cauliflower, at around 2g carbs/100g and there was 26g in the cheese sauce. Now I'm off to eat some jelly babies and chocolate biscuits!



Oh dear... Scoff those jelly babies, Northerner! Quick! 

Glad you're joining the dark side, mwah ha ha


----------



## insulinaddict09

Northerner said:


> Well, my cauliflower cheese tonight must have been very low carb - had tiny amount of insulin with it and I'm 3.9 two and a half hours afterwards! Had around 500g of cauliflower, at around 2g carbs/100g and there was 26g in the cheese sauce. Now I'm off to eat some jelly babies and chocolate biscuits!



Hi Northerner , welcome to low carbing !! , Mmmm sounds delicious , ive not had cauliflower cheese for ages , i might have that for tea tomorrow .


----------



## katie

Munjeeta said:


> Hmmm... Well... I thought I'd sussed my ratios but they never seem to work consistently. I think I need to check my basal doses! I use:
> 
> 1:5 at breakfast
> 1:8 at lunch
> 1:7+1 at dinner
> 
> They're not DAFNE ratios, they're ones I've made up! You?



I just use 2:10g, but ive come to realise i need 2 units extra for my breakfast.  I'm not as exact as you with my ratio,  I wouldnt be able to do the calculations 

When I went on the BERTIE course I was on 1:10g and had great levels, but that was because it was during my honeymoon period, grr I miss it.  I think I need to test my basal too  



insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi Northerner , welcome to low carbing !! , Mmmm sounds delicious , ive not had cauliflower cheese for ages , i might have that for tea tomorrow .



Yeah thanks for that Northerner! I could have cauliflower cheese instead of macaroni cheese to get my cheese fix


----------



## katie

katie said:


> Nope you still win!  16.6 before breakfast/lunch, 10.9 before dinner!



Yay! 8.7 before exercise, 5.1 afterwards.  I'll probably need a snack before bed though.

I did 1hr15mins today  hehe.

I'm using up way more test strips since we started this thread, uh oh, I hate getting prescriptions.


----------



## Munjeeta

katie said:


> I just use 2:10g, but ive come to realise i need 2 units extra for my breakfast.  I'm not as exact as you with my ratio,  I wouldnt be able to do the calculations
> 
> When I went on the BERTIE course I was on 1:10g and had great levels, but that was because it was during my honeymoon period, grr I miss it.  I think I need to test my basal too



Well I've tried to be exact, but I'm not sure tehy're totally right... I have reports to write this weekend so I won't be doing much: a good time to do some basal testing I feel! I'm booked onto a BERTIE in November... I absolutely can't wait! Are they useful?



katie said:


> Yay! 8.7 before exercise, 5.1 afterwards.  I'll probably need a snack before bed though.
> 
> I did 1hr15mins today  hehe.
> 
> I'm using up way more test strips since we started this thread, uh oh, I hate getting prescriptions.



Woohoo  Those are some impressive levels!! How were they through the night and what have you woken up at?

I went to bed with an 8.6, woke up at 3am so tested and was 4.3, ate 2 digestives and woke up with 9.6. I have now eaten my trusty muesli and taken 8 units of Novorapid (which equates to a ... roughly 1:5 ratio...) I am now going to resist testing at break and wait till before lunch!  Good luck today!


----------



## katie

Munjeeta said:


> Well I've tried to be exact, but I'm not sure tehy're totally right... I have reports to write this weekend so I won't be doing much: a good time to do some basal testing I feel! I'm booked onto a BERTIE in November... I absolutely can't wait! Are they useful?



Yep, they are very useful!  It will help you so much with carb counting, correction doses and your ratios etc.  They will probably be impressed that you have started doing it on your own 



Munjeeta said:


> Woohoo  Those are some impressive levels!! How were they through the night and what have you woken up at?
> 
> I went to bed with an 8.6, woke up at 3am so tested and was 4.3, ate 2 digestives and woke up with 9.6. I have now eaten my trusty muesli and taken 8 units of Novorapid (which equates to a ... roughly 1:5 ratio...) I am now going to resist testing at break and wait till before lunch!  Good luck today!



Well after the 5.1 I had a snack so that I wouldnt hypo in the night and went up to 10.0 and then 8.9 right before bed (I tested ALOT yesterday).  Woke up to 8.1 (only 3 hours sleep though oops).  It seems like my Lantus might be right.

So your ratio of 1:5g = my ratio of 2:10g?? 

Good idea to resist testing till lunch hehe.


----------



## katie

Grrr, randomly my level is 16.9 before lunch! I had the same as usual and the same insulin


----------



## Munjeeta

katie said:


> Well after the 5.1 I had a snack so that I wouldnt hypo in the night and went up to 10.0 and then 8.9 right before bed (I tested ALOT yesterday).  Woke up to 8.1 (only 3 hours sleep though oops).  It seems like my Lantus might be right.
> 
> So your ratio of 1:5g = my ratio of 2:10g??
> 
> Good idea to resist testing till lunch hehe.



Sounds like a good start 



katie said:


> Grrr, randomly my level is 16.9 before lunch! I had the same as usual and the same insulin



Oh no... I hate those levels!

I gave in and tested at break (and was 6.9) but unfortunately shot myself in the foot as I used my last test strip and then couldn't test till I got home, hehe... However, when I did get home, I was 10 so I ate dinner, took my insulin and am now attempting to type while 2.8... I was naughty and have just eaten a 2-finger twirl and 2 caramel digestives to treat my hypo...


----------



## katie

Munjeeta said:


> Sounds like a good start
> 
> Oh no... I hate those levels!
> 
> I gave in and tested at break (and was 6.9) but unfortunately shot myself in the foot as I used my last test strip and then couldn't test till I got home, hehe... However, when I did get home, I was 10 so I ate dinner, took my insulin and am now attempting to type while 2.8... I was naughty and have just eaten a 2-finger twirl and 2 caramel digestives to treat my hypo...




Oh well, I guess your break time is allllmost before lunch   It's ok to eat crap when you have a hypo, the calories dont count and neither do the carbs 

Well I was 14.8 when I got home so was a bit annoyed... but now I understand the theory of testing at different times of the day, because now before dinner i'm 9.4, so it did some down!!  I had some mikado and I guess they made me spike but arent too many carbs so my level came down again. 

Now I just need to find myself some dinner...

Hope you feel better after that hypo.


----------



## Munjeeta

katie said:


> Oh well, I guess your break time is allllmost before lunch   It's ok to eat crap when you have a hypo, the calories dont count and neither do the carbs
> 
> Well I was 14.8 when I got home so was a bit annoyed... but now I understand the theory of testing at different times of the day, because now before dinner i'm 9.4, so it did some down!!  I had some mikado and I guess they made me spike but arent too many carbs so my level came down again.
> 
> Now I just need to find myself some dinner...
> 
> Hope you feel better after that hypo.



Yep, feeling fine now... I have been trying ot be really good with hypos, but I fugure it's Friday evening and I only have reports to look forward to so I needed a bit of joy!

Yes... I think that does sort of explain the testing at different times. I did it yesterday: tested at break and was 10 (or 12, can't remember!) but was then 5 before lunch. It is interesting to see the effects. Even if I almost never understand what's actually going on or why!

I had a naughty dinner too... A chicken tikka kebab thing from Mossisons, so lazy! 52g of carbs in the pack but I think I rounded up where I should have rounded down. I was 10 so with a 1:7 ratio that was 7.4 units, add 1 as normal 8.4, add one more as a correction dose, 9.4... But I took 10 not 9 hence the hypo... Oops!

Are you off to London tonight or tomorrow?


----------



## katie

Munjeeta said:


> Yep, feeling fine now... I have been trying ot be really good with hypos, but I fugure it's Friday evening and I only have reports to look forward to so I needed a bit of joy!
> 
> Yes... I think that does sort of explain the testing at different times. I did it yesterday: tested at break and was 10 (or 12, can't remember!) but was then 5 before lunch. It is interesting to see the effects. Even if I almost never understand what's actually going on or why!
> 
> I had a naughty dinner too... A chicken tikka kebab thing from Mossisons, so lazy! 52g of carbs in the pack but I think I rounded up where I should have rounded down. I was 10 so with a 1:7 ratio that was 7.4 units, add 1 as normal 8.4, add one more as a correction dose, 9.4... But I took 10 not 9 hence the hypo... Oops!
> 
> Are you off to London tonight or tomorrow?



mmmm yum, love chicken tikka! If you buy it again you'll know how much to take hehe.  I think it's law that either friday or saturday night must involve carbs  I still haven't had dinner and i'm starving! I'm hoping some food is going to arrive home at some point  Might to my dvd first! You need to buy one!

I'm going tomorrow morning.  I'm starting to get excited now and hoping for some MJ tributes.  Might have to buy a white glove to wear.


----------



## Munjeeta

Haha... I will, I will! I promise... 

What delights have you got arriving for dinner then?! I def agree with the Fri/ Sar night carb laws  I might compensate by setting my alarm for a nighttime test to check night time basal dose. I think eating less carbs might have an impact on it...

I'm very jealous! What bands are playing? I'm sure there'll be some sort of tribute! My nickname's MJ so I keep getting the jokes today...


----------



## katie

Munjeeta said:


> Haha... I will, I will! I promise...
> 
> What delights have you got arriving for dinner then?! I def agree with the Fri/ Sar night carb laws  I might compensate by setting my alarm for a nighttime test to check night time basal dose. I think eating less carbs might have an impact on it...
> 
> I'm very jealous! What bands are playing? I'm sure there'll be some sort of tribute! My nickname's MJ so I keep getting the jokes today...



Was down to 6.1 after exercise yay.  Ummm my dinner... some french stick with cheese and marmite lol, I couldnt be bothered in the end.  I also had some cake tut tut.  Yeah wake yourself up and see how the basal is working, think i should do that at some point really.

Neil Young, Seasick Steve, Ben Harper, Fleet Foxes, The Pretenders and The Original Sinners are playing.  I went on the website and it looks huuuge, wasnt expecting it to be so big 

You shouldn't have told me your nickname is MJ hehee! shomone.


----------



## rossi_mac

Morning lowcarbers, just a quick Q to you all.

breakfast what do you do, I love a bowl of cereal, is there an easy low carb alternative?


----------



## Munjeeta

katie said:


> Was down to 6.1 after exercise yay.  Ummm my dinner... some french stick with cheese and marmite lol, I couldnt be bothered in the end.  I also had some cake tut tut.  Yeah wake yourself up and see how the basal is working, think i should do that at some point really.
> 
> Neil Young, Seasick Steve, Ben Harper, Fleet Foxes, The Pretenders and The Original Sinners are playing.  I went on the website and it looks huuuge, wasnt expecting it to be so big
> 
> You shouldn't have told me your nickname is MJ hehee! shomone.



Haha... It's not a nickname I particularly like, or had any part in choosing...

I did wake myself up in the night... I went to bed with a blood sugar of 7, tested it at 3 am it was 11 then woke up to a 9... I'm not sure what (if anything!) this really means, as i did wake up with a blood sugar only 2 units higher than the one I went to sleep with bu the nocturnal 11 has confused me somewhat... Maybe it needs to be bumped up a unit if anything...

I'm dead jalous that you're in the middle of London listening to good music (I love the Fleet Foxes ) Maybe a day to forget about testing too much! Although I hate it when my levels are high and I'm at a festival, constant peeing is so not cool!



rossi_mac said:


> Morning lowcarbers, just a quick Q to you all.
> 
> breakfast what do you do, I love a bowl of cereal, is there an easy low carb alternative?



Well... Since I am trying the low carb, not the no carb, route, I do indeed have a bow of muesli every morning. I don't think I'd have time to make eggs or anything posh during the week... I'm sure Anne-Marrie can give you some no carb pointers though!


----------



## Iris

*carbs are not all bad*

Hi, I saw a nutritionist who warned me about diets based on lots of protein and v little carbs. Us diabetics have to be careful because the overload of protein will eventually damage your kidneys if you keep this up long term. I try to eat carbs low on Glyceamic load (similar to Low GI) and combine them with protein to slow down up take of carbs in blood. Useful is the Patrick Holford low GL diet (book is in waterstones) if you are interested. I found it does help and also helps with weight loss. If you stick to it most of the time then you can still eat occassionally and life can't be too bad then.
Goood luck!
Iris


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hi Rossi , I usually have scrambled eggs and bacon , really quick and easy to do , its done by the time i make a coffee lol  you can do them in the microwave if you are pushed for time  I dont usually eat breakfast tho lol , i dont eat much during the day. since going low/minimal carbs i have no appetite , its halved along with my insulin doses


----------



## insulinaddict09

Iris said:


> Hi, I saw a nutritionist who warned me about diets based on lots of protein and v little carbs. Us diabetics have to be careful because the overload of protein will eventually damage your kidneys if you keep this up long term. I try to eat carbs low on Glyceamic load (similar to Low GI) and combine them with protein to slow down up take of carbs in blood. Useful is the Patrick Holford low GL diet (book is in waterstones) if you are interested. I found it does help and also helps with weight loss. If you stick to it most of the time then you can still eat occassionally and life can't be too bad then.
> Goood luck!
> Iris



Thank you for your input Iris , all comments and views are appreciated  I will still continue my minimal carb route though


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi Rossi , I usually have scrambled eggs and bacon , really quick and easy to do , its done by the time i make a coffee lol  you can do them in the microwave if you are pushed for time  I dont usually eat breakfast tho lol , i dont eat much during the day. since going low/minimal carbs i have no appetite , its halved along with my insulin doses



Hmmm. sounds nice having bacon & eggs every morning, but I'm normally rushing a bit! And always unsure of eaing lots of eggs, although I do luv em. When I worked on boats, one crew fed me 6 egg omlettes every morning!! 
Maybe I'll give it a go a couple of times a week!

Any other suggestions peeps?

PS Do you inject with such a meal, when it's nearly no carb? Assuming your levels are good


----------



## Munjeeta

6-egg omelette? Wow  Hehe...


----------



## rossi_mac

Munjeeta said:


> 6-egg omelette? Wow  Hehe...



yeah I think I got through my fair share of eggs that week, luckily I didn't stay on them for the whole trip!! Never eaten so well when Iworked on the boats mind! Once the chef used to work in the sydney opera house, he loved the open sea, and was a damnfine cook.


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Hmmm. sounds nice having bacon & eggs every morning, but I'm normally rushing a bit! And always unsure of eaing lots of eggs, although I do luv em. When I worked on boats, one crew fed me 6 egg omlettes every morning!!
> Maybe I'll give it a go a couple of times a week!
> 
> Any other suggestions peeps?
> 
> PS Do you inject with such a meal, when it's nearly no carb? Assuming your levels are good



yeah i still have insulin with this type of meal , i dont need a lot though , it does depend on the individual , i also inject when i have a salad as you still have carbs in lettuce lol . im not a big eater so i do rarely have breakfast , or lunch but still have small doses of insulin during the day to keep stable levels . Dodger is back from his holiday soon so will have lots of ideas for you lol


----------



## rossi_mac

I look forward to it


----------



## Munjeeta

insulinaddict09 said:


> yeah i still have insulin with this type of meal , i dont need a lot though , it does depend on the individual , i also inject when i have a salad as you still have carbs in lettuce lol . im not a big eater so i do rarely have breakfast , or lunch but still have small doses of insulin during the day to keep stable levels . Dodger is back from his holiday soon so will have lots of ideas for you lol



So you inject short acting insulin, even when you don't eat during the day?


----------



## katie

Munjeeta said:


> Haha... It's not a nickname I particularly like, or had any part in choosing...
> 
> I did wake myself up in the night... I went to bed with a blood sugar of 7, tested it at 3 am it was 11 then woke up to a 9... I'm not sure what (if anything!) this really means, as i did wake up with a blood sugar only 2 units higher than the one I went to sleep with bu the nocturnal 11 has confused me somewhat... Maybe it needs to be bumped up a unit if anything...
> 
> I'm dead jalous that you're in the middle of London listening to good music (I love the Fleet Foxes ) Maybe a day to forget about testing too much! Although I hate it when my levels are high and I'm at a festival, constant peeing is so not cool!



Ok i'll try not to call you MJ then 

Sounds like you might need a tiny bit more lantus then, unless you ate late?

The festival was soooo good!  Seasick steve was so awesome live, he was the highlight of the day.  Apparently we missed Paul McCartney haha!  We left during "Rocking in the Free World" because that is usually the encore and we wanted to miss the rush, but he came on to join neil young for the final song.  None of us like him, but would have been cool to say we had seen him 

I tested my levels at one point and I was 22!  I quickly stuck 8 units in me.  I didnt test much at all, today was the same.  My levels have probably been really hight the whole time, eeeeeeek.


----------



## Munjeeta

katie said:


> Ok i'll try not to call you MJ then
> 
> Sounds like you might need a tiny bit more lantus then, unless you ate late?
> 
> The festival was soooo good!  Seasick steve was so awesome live, he was the highlight of the day.  Apparently we missed Paul McCartney haha!  We left during "Rocking in the Free World" because that is usually the encore and we wanted to miss the rush, but he came on to join neil young for the final song.  None of us like him, but would have been cool to say we had seen him
> 
> I tested my levels at one point and I was 22!  I quickly stuck 8 units in me.  I didnt test much at all, today was the same.  My levels have probably been really hight the whole time, eeeeeeek.



Good, glad to had a g ood time  Better than my weekend of report-writing I'm sure!

Yeah, I went to bed on 11.3 last night and woke up to 14.5, definitely need to up that levemir by a couple of units. Hopefully that'll do the trick, I always struggle with morning readings, my body must do something funny over night 

Haha... Oh well, high over the weekend, but today's another day! I'm aiming for no hypos today... Let me know how you go. It was quiet on here without you over the weekend!!


----------



## katie

Munjeeta said:


> Good, glad to had a g ood time  Better than my weekend of report-writing I'm sure!
> 
> Yeah, I went to bed on 11.3 last night and woke up to 14.5, definitely need to up that levemir by a couple of units. Hopefully that'll do the trick, I always struggle with morning readings, my body must do something funny over night
> 
> Haha... Oh well, high over the weekend, but today's another day! I'm aiming for no hypos today... Let me know how you go. It was quiet on here without you over the weekend!!



Yeah It was awesome, wish I could go to a gig or festival EVERY weekend. Oh to be rich...

Yeah bump up that levemir and see how it goes   I was 15.4 this morning and Now im 4.  Just eating a few glucose tablets as I can feel i'm going low!

Hehe yeah I can imagine it would of been a bit quiet without me on, I spend waaay too much time on here I know


----------



## Munjeeta

katie said:


> Yeah It was awesome, wish I could go to a gig or festival EVERY weekend. Oh to be rich...
> 
> Yeah bump up that levemir and see how it goes   I was 15.4 this morning and Now im 4.  Just eating a few glucose tablets as I can feel i'm going low!
> 
> Hehe yeah I can imagine it would of been a bit quiet without me on, I spend waaay too much time on here I know



Yeah, I know that feeling. I really want to book tickets for Florence and the machine! I'm off to Wireless this weekend, whoop! And have Coldplay tickets for Sept which'll be good... The last gig I went to was aaaaaaages ago... So long I don't even remember who I saw... Possibly the Super Furry Animals on NYE 07/08... 

I have upped Levemir by 2 to 18 so will see what happens...

How have you been for the rest of today?

I was 14 on waking then went down to 5.6 before lunch and was 4.9 after school which was good, so I had an apple to keep me going. But... Then got to a staff meeting and there were Chomps and I  had a couple of units of insulin to cover them but I had two.... 2 units wasn't enough so i got home and I was 16. So I ate dinner (stirfry and rice - 35 g of carbs which was 5 units of insulin. Added 1 unit for my ratio, as always, added another for the veg and 3 correction doses so 10 units altogether...) and am now 2.5  Bloody bouncing!!  I never seem to gett correction doses right. Or coutning carbs for veg... Rubbish!


----------



## bev

Munjeeta, if Alex needs a correction dose and the weather is this hot - we only give half what we normally would - because heat makes him lower anyway. Perhaps thats why you went hypo? Also you do have to eat a load of veg for it to really count for much, unless you have peas or sweetcorn!Bev


----------



## Munjeeta

bev said:


> Munjeeta, if Alex needs a correction dose and the weather is this hot - we only give half what we normally would - because heat makes him lower anyway. Perhaps thats why you went hypo? Also you do have to eat a load of veg for it to really count for much, unless you have peas or sweetcorn!Bev



Ah.... Thanks, Bev  And great news on Alex's pump funding


----------



## katie

Munjeeta said:


> Yeah, I know that feeling. I really want to book tickets for Florence and the machine! I'm off to Wireless this weekend, whoop! And have Coldplay tickets for Sept which'll be good... The last gig I went to was aaaaaaages ago... So long I don't even remember who I saw... Possibly the Super Furry Animals on NYE 07/08...



Yeah Florence and the machine looks quite good.  I was speaking to this guy who was telling me super furry animals are amazing live, havent seen them!  I'm working this weekend at a local festival (not a good one, a little town one ), so im going to be jealous of you this week instead grr lol.  At least I will get free drinks!  oops just remembered im not supposed to be drinking haha.



			
				Munjeeta said:
			
		

> I have upped Levemir by 2 to 18 so will see what happens...
> 
> How have you been for the rest of today?
> 
> I was 14 on waking then went down to 5.6 before lunch and was 4.9 after school which was good, so I had an apple to keep me going. But... Then got to a staff meeting and there were Chomps and I  had a couple of units of insulin to cover them but I had two.... 2 units wasn't enough so i got home and I was 16. So I ate dinner (stirfry and rice - 35 g of carbs which was 5 units of insulin. Added 1 unit for my ratio, as always, added another for the veg and 3 correction doses so 10 units altogether...) and am now 2.5  Bloody bouncing!!  I never seem to gett correction doses right. Or coutning carbs for veg... Rubbish!



mmm chomps!  Well at least your levels started out good.  Ive had two hypos today, only minor ones right before lunch and dinner so not too bad.  I haven't really been recording what ive been eating or my levels today, i'll try harder tomorrow.  Like Bev said, maybe the heat has affected you because ten doesn't sound like too much with the your level, the food and correction taken into account


----------



## Munjeeta

katie said:


> Yeah Florence and the machine looks quite good.  I was speaking to this guy who was telling me super furry animals are amazing live, havent seen them!  I'm working this weekend at a local festival (not a good one, a little town one ), so im going to be jealous of you this week instead grr lol.  At least I will get free drinks!  oops just remembered im not supposed to be drinking haha.
> 
> Haha... I'm so looking forward to it. I feel like I'm getting old and boring and I can hardly remember the last proper night out I had! Can't wait for a day of good music in the sunshine (hopefully!!) Local festivals are cool really...  SFA were brilliant. I was highly sceptical as I really didn't know much of their stuff before I met James (my boyfriend). He, however, is obsessed with them, so out of principle I thought I should hate them  But, actually they're really good. And amazing live.
> 
> mmm chomps!  Well at least your levels started out good.  Ive had two hypos today, only minor ones right before lunch and dinner so not too bad.  I haven't really been recording what ive been eating or my levels today, i'll try harder tomorrow.  Like Bev said, maybe the heat has affected you because ten doesn't sound like too much with the your level, the food and correction taken into account



Nowt wrong with that, you need days off!!

10 is quite a big dose for me in one sitting. I never usually have more than 14 units to cover a meal, and that's not usual. And I didn't eat much rice, so maybe it was just a combination of things! I was 4.5 about 2 hours after last night's hypo though so definitely something going on. Have started taking my evening levemir earlier too to avoid the morning overlap, so maybe that's having an effect on my evening meal ratios  Hey ho, woke up to an 8.7 (much more respectable, if not quite within range!) this morning so maybe it'll start to work. And hopefully when morning levels are a bit more stabe the rest of the day'll follow...

Wow! Essay! Let me know how things are with you


----------



## insulinaddict09

morning Munjeeta , Twin ,I woke to a 19+ this morning  Hypo during the night me thinks GRRRRR  I hope you girls have a better day than mine so far lol . And its going to be HOT today , i'll be high all day now !! grr the hot weather plays havoc with my levels . catch you later x tc


----------



## Munjeeta

insulinaddict09 said:


> morning Munjeeta , Twin ,I woke to a 19+ this morning  Hypo during the night me thinks GRRRRR  I hope you girls have a better day than mine so far lol . And its going to be HOT today , i'll be high all day now !! grr the hot weather plays havoc with my levels . catch you later x tc




Oh bummer! That's never a good way to start the day... Heat seems to affect me too, but nuever uniformally... Up and down, never one or the other!! Hope it gets better


----------



## insulinaddict09

Munjeeta said:


> Oh bummer! That's never a good way to start the day... Heat seems to affect me too, but nuever uniformally... Up and down, never one or the other!! Hope it gets better



oh well I have to just make the best of the rest of the day now 

have a good day !!!


----------



## katie

Munjeeta said:


> Haha... I'm so looking forward to it. I feel like I'm getting old and boring and I can hardly remember the last proper night out I had! Can't wait for a day of good music in the sunshine (hopefully!!) Local festivals are cool really... SFA were brilliant. I was highly sceptical as I really didn't know much of their stuff before I met James (my boyfriend). He, however, is obsessed with them, so out of principle I thought I should hate them  But, actually they're really good. And amazing live.
> 
> ...Wow! Essay! Let me know how things are with you



Hope you get the sunshine   This local festival isnt cool, honestly! hehe, although the david bowie tribute guy last year was awesome lol
I might have to check out the SFA then, that's the second recommendation in a week.

Another day of pretty rubbish readings for me.  Woke up to 15.3, I'm not really sure why... I tested last night and 6.4 and after that I had 1 cracker @ 5g of carbs so im not sure if my level crept up or I had a hypo  I was 9.4 after lunch and I had a snack and took more insulin.  I haven't really been doing low carbs since before the weekend either, need to sort it out again I think!

Is your ratio lower in the afternoon/evening than the morning? How have your levels been today, any better??




insulinaddict09 said:


> morning Munjeeta , Twin ,I woke to a 19+ this morning Hypo during the night me thinks GRRRRR  I hope you girls have a better day than mine so far lol . And its going to be HOT today , i'll be high all day now !! grr the hot weather plays havoc with my levels . catch you later x tc



Sorry to hear about the bad start twin, how's it been the rest of the day?

It's taken me an hour to write this cos' ive been playing guitar hero world tour inbetween typing haha.


----------



## katie

my level was just 22  wtf, I couldnt have got my meal dose that wrong, I have no idea how it happened 

Edit: ok confusion over... ive just remembered my brother offered me some ice cream earlier and put way more in the bowl than I would usually have.  no wonder im so high lol.


----------



## Munjeeta

katie said:


> Hope you get the sunshine   This local festival isnt cool, honestly! hehe, although the david bowie tribute guy last year was awesome lol
> I might have to check out the SFA then, that's the second recommendation in a week.
> 
> Another day of pretty rubbish readings for me.  Woke up to 15.3, I'm not really sure why... I tested last night and 6.4 and after that I had 1 cracker @ 5g of carbs so im not sure if my level crept up or I had a hypo. I was 9.4 after lunch and I had a snack and took more insulin.  I haven't really been doing low carbs since before the weekend either, need to sort it out again I think!
> 
> Is your ratio lower in the afternoon/evening than the morning? How have your levels been today, any better??



Yesterday didn't sound TOO bad! How are they this morning? It does sound like maybe there was a hypo on the night, going to bed at 6.4 and waking up at 15.3 doesn't sound normal! I had an ok day, woke up at 8.7, before lunch 6.7, before dinner 5.3 but then for some reason I went up to 14 before bed. Took a couple of units and have woken up at 8.5 again this morning. I was a bit cautious with last night's dinner dose as wanted to avoid another hypo, so maybe just a bit too cautious!

Not really... I take a really low ratio with breakfast, I don't know why but I seem to need a lot more insulin. Lunch is where I need the least insulin per g/ carb and evening's sort of in the middle. It's funny how it changes through the day... How about you? 

I've been trying to stick to lower carbs, and it does seem to be helping. I feel a bit healthier too, not quite so full and sluggish all teh time, and funnily enough probably less hungry than when I was eating more carbs! Still eating a few carbs at most meals though...



katie said:


> my level was just 22  wtf, I couldnt have got my meal dose that wrong, I have no idea how it happened
> 
> Edit: ok confusion over... ive just remembered my brother offered me some ice cream earlier and put way more in the bowl than I would usually have.  no wonder im so high lol.



Haha... But you know, far too hot for anything else, I had ice cream after dinner too, took a couple of units to cover it but maybe another reason for my before-bed 14!

Anne-Marie, how were your levels for the rest of yesterday?


----------



## katie

Munjeeta said:


> Yesterday didn't sound TOO bad! How are they this morning? It does sound like maybe there was a hypo on the night, going to bed at 6.4 and waking up at 15.3 doesn't sound normal! I had an ok day, woke up at 8.7, before lunch 6.7, before dinner 5.3 but then for some reason I went up to 14 before bed. Took a couple of units and have woken up at 8.5 again this morning. I was a bit cautious with last night's dinner dose as wanted to avoid another hypo, so maybe just a bit too cautious!



Yeah I guess it wasnt too bad a day.  Your levels were fairly good too!

This morning I woke up to 5.7 (whoop!) after taking 11 units correction on no food  and my lantus.  I got a bit stressed out this morning so out of interest I tested again an hour later once I got to work and I was 7.4!  It's amazing what a bit of stress can do.



Munjeeta said:


> Not really... I take a really low ratio with breakfast, I don't know why but I seem to need a lot more insulin. Lunch is where I need the least insulin per g/ carb and evening's sort of in the middle. It's funny how it changes through the day... How about you?



This is a bit confusing, because when I said high I meant low ratio the way you look at it   because I say 2 units per 10g and you say 1 unit per 5g hehe.  I use the same basic ratio each meal, but I know for breakfast I need more insulin so I just add a bit on.  I need less for lunch and probably a bit more for dinner.  Same as you basically.  I'll be interested to know whether they change the grams part of the ratio or the units part when you go on your DAFNE course, when is it you are going on it?



Munjeeta said:


> I've been trying to stick to lower carbs, and it does seem to be helping. I feel a bit healthier too, not quite so full and sluggish all teh time, and funnily enough probably less hungry than when I was eating more carbs! Still eating a few carbs at most meals though...
> 
> Haha... But you know, far too hot for anything else, I had ice cream after dinner too, took a couple of units to cover it but maybe another reason for my before-bed 14!



Well done on sticking to it!  I know what you mean about feeling less sluggish, when i'm eating less carbs I do too and I have more energy when ive been doing exercise.  I'm going to get back into low carbing today 

Yeah it was probably the evil ice cream, it seems it has loads of sugar in it grr!


----------



## Munjeeta

katie said:


> Yeah I guess it wasnt too bad a day.  Your levels were fairly good too!
> 
> This morning I woke up to 5.7 (whoop!) after taking 11 units correction on no food and my lantus.  I got a bit stressed out this morning so out of interest I tested again an hour later once I got to work and I was 7.4!  It's amazing what a bit of stress can do.
> 
> Wow - 5.7 is something I can only aspire to first thing in the morning   I know - stress is the most annoying thing (I hope you're less stressed now and it was nothing serious)... Stress really hikes up my levels too, which in turn makes me more stressed. And it's not like it's something you can account for in advance like exercise. But still. 7.4's alright!
> 
> This is a bit confusing, because when I said high I meant low ratio the way you look at it.  because I say 2 units per 10g and you say 1 unit per 5g hehe.  I use the same basic ratio each meal, but I know for breakfast I need more insulin so I just add a bit on.  I need less for lunch and probably a bit more for dinner.  Same as you basically.  I'll be interested to know whether they change the grams part of the ratio or the units part when you go on your DAFNE course, when is it you are going on it?
> 
> Haha... Yeah, I wasn't quite sure about what you meant by hogh ratios... Ratio was never my strong point and something I find SO hard to teach  Your daily pattern does sound similar, I wonder if that's the normal thing then? I guess maybe having fasted over night there's no short acting floating around so maybe that's why less is needed at lunch... My ratios are totally made up by me so yeah, I'm sure they'll change something... Although I think it's just that you work out insulin per 10g and I work out how much carb to a unit... If that makes sense... It's not till Nov though, so still quite a wait!
> 
> Well done on sticking to it!  I know what you mean about feeling less sluggish, when i'm eating less carbs I do too and I have more energy when ive been doing exercise.  I'm going to get back into low carbing today
> 
> Yeah it was probably the evil ice cream, it seems it has loads of sugar in it grr!



How's the low carbing going today? I'm holding off testing my blood till before lunch... It's like an exercise in self control!


----------



## katie

Munjeeta said:


> Wow - 5.7 is something I can only aspire to first thing in the morning I know - stress is the most annoying thing (I hope you're less stressed now and it was nothing serious)... Stress really hikes up my levels too, which in turn makes me more stressed. And it's not like it's something you can account for in advance like exercise. But still. 7.4's alright!



I'm fine now thank you, it wasn't serious, I was just being silly 

I'm really annoyed now though because my pre-lunch reading was 16.7  sometime my 8units is spot on and sometimes I seem to go up to about 16, grr!



Munjeeta said:


> Haha... Yeah, I wasn't quite sure about what you meant by hogh ratios... Ratio was never my strong point and something I find SO hard to teach Your daily pattern does sound similar, I wonder if that's the normal thing then? I guess maybe having fasted over night there's no short acting floating around so maybe that's why less is needed at lunch... My ratios are totally made up by me so yeah, I'm sure they'll change something... Although I think it's just that you work out insulin per 10g and I work out how much carb to a unit... If that makes sense... It's not till Nov though, so still quite a wait!
> 
> How's the low carbing going today? I'm holding off testing my blood till before lunch... It's like an exercise in self control!



Yep it appears that most people use a higher (err or lower lol) ratio in the morning than the rest of the day, ive heard it said loooaaads of times.  Yeah I know what you mean, you change the gram part and I change the unit part 

I just tried sushi for the first time ever and didnt like it at all, so it was a low-carb lunch for me because i only ate half of it lol. Ive got some Mikado though so i'm going to have to try and stop myself eating the whole lot!  Did you manage not to test until lunch??


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hi Munjeeta and Twinny , you girlies ok today ?? Hows it going with the Low Carbing? Ive not had a good start to the day grrrr I was 14's first thing ( i did take my levemir late tho )  and then Hypo at lunchtime !! so alas im carbed up now and waiting for a big zooooooommmmm  b****y Hypo munchies!!

I hope you two are having a better day than me !!! hehehehe , hey Twin did you get any sleep in the end this morning ? I am of course assuming the bike ride has'nt put you out of action lol , did you say it was a 4 mile ride first thing ?


----------



## Munjeeta

katie said:


> I'm fine now thank you, it wasn't serious, I was just being silly
> 
> I'm really annoyed now though because my pre-lunch reading was 16.7 sometime my 8units is spot on and sometimes I seem to go up to about 16, grr!
> 
> Yep it appears that most people use a higher (err or lower lol) ratio in the morning than the rest of the day, ive heard it said loooaaads of times.  Yeah I know what you mean, you change the gram part and I change the unit part
> 
> I just tried sushi for the first time ever and didnt like it at all, so it was a low-carb lunch for me because i only ate half of it lol. Ive got some Mikado though so i'm going to have to try and stop myself eating the whole lot!  Did you manage not to test until lunch??



Sushi's definitely an acquired taste I reckon! I'm a bit funny about the whole raw fish malarky, but I really like the vegetarian stuff. And it's nice and healthy too.

I did indeed manage to hold off till before lunch and then I was 3.9. 4.3 after school so had a couple of digestives then 5.5 before dinner. A good day, but running a little low for my liking, I think it's the heat. Shows what a differnece being ill makes to your levels though, mine have been completely haywire the last couple of weeks, only just seem to be settling doen. I say settling down... It's not like my levels have ever been 'settled'!! Saw my DSN tonight though, she said to keep plodding on as I am, she was pleased with my levels even though I still think they're not good and, when they are, it's quite often more luck than judgement...

Maybe it's the weather making your levels rise? How have they been this afternoon?



insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi Munjeeta and Twinny , you girlies ok today ?? Hows it going with the Low Carbing? Ive not had a good start to the day grrrr I was 14's first thing ( i did take my levemir late tho)  and then Hypo at lunchtime !! so alas im carbed up now and waiting for a big zooooooommmmm  b****y Hypo munchies!!
> 
> I hope you two are having a better day than me !!! hehehehe , hey Twin did you get any sleep in the end this morning ? I am of course assuming the bike ride has'nt put you out of action lol , did you say it was a 4 mile ride first thing ?



The low carbing's still going ok! I'm not radically lowering them really but definitely eating a lot less and filling up more on healthy stuff! How've the levels been for the rest of the day?

And what's this crazy talk of a 4 mile bike ride?!


----------



## rossi_mac

Hey ladies, how's it going?

Thinking about stuff re Carbs, just finished reading the intro to the collins GI book, it talks about lots of GI stuff, just trying to learn things, and hoping something sticks!!

So whats the deal with eggs, how many a week is too many, what about an egg-white omlette? Any thoughts, healthy tasty??


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Hey ladies, how's it going?
> 
> Thinking about stuff re Carbs, just finished reading the intro to the collins GI book, it talks about lots of GI stuff, just trying to learn things, and hoping something sticks!!
> 
> So whats the deal with eggs, how many a week is too many, what about an egg-white omlette? Any thoughts, healthy tasty??



Arghhh Shhhh no one answer the Egg question Pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeee , I eat far TOO MANY , I'm in high double figures !!  I LOVE THEM SOOOO MUCH


----------



## Munjeeta

Haha... The age old egg question! I have no idea, there are so many different ideas, I get thoroughly confused!

I had a whole day in range yesterday  (Apart from the slightly high waking reading of 8.5) I went to bed on 7.1 but woke up with an 11.9  However, I did do my levemir injection last night but I have a feeling I only gave myself 14 units (my morning dose) instead of the 18 unit evening dose... I had a feeling at the time, but hey ho!

Hope your levels are setting down, Anne-Marie?

And how are you doing Katie?


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi Munjeeta and Twinny , you girlies ok today ?? Hows it going with the Low Carbing? Ive not had a good start to the day grrrr I was 14's first thing ( i did take my levemir late tho and then Hypo at lunchtime !! so alas im carbed up now and waiting for a big zooooooommmmm  b****y Hypo munchies!!
> 
> I hope you two are having a better day than me !!! hehehehe , hey Twin did you get any sleep in the end this morning ? I am of course assuming the bike ride has'nt put you out of action lol , did you say it was a 4 mile ride first thing ?



Hey AM, yeah I got 4 hours.  I didnt end up doing the cycling because the chain came off and got stuck!  I got my mum to take me because she hadnt left to go on holiday.  I had to walk the 4 miles home though  It would be fine but it was sooo hot and I had a huge bag and the country road goes on forever and feels more like 10 miles lol.  I have to cycle tomorrow because she has gone now nooo.



Munjeeta said:


> Sushi's definitely an acquired taste I reckon! I'm a bit funny about the whole raw fish malarky, but I really like the vegetarian stuff. And it's nice and healthy too.
> 
> I really wanted to like it but I couldnt lol, even the vegetarian ones weren't nice enough to make me want to have it for lunch
> 
> I did indeed manage to hold off till before lunch and then I was 3.9. 4.3 after school so had a couple of digestives then 5.5 before dinner. A good day, but running a little low for my liking, I think it's the heat. Shows what a differnece being ill makes to your levels though, mine have been completely haywire the last couple of weeks, only just seem to be settling doen. I say settling down... It's not like my levels have ever been 'settled'!! Saw my DSN tonight though, she said to keep plodding on as I am, she was pleased with my levels even though I still think they're not good and, when they are, it's quite often more luck than judgement...
> 
> Well done, pretty good levels!  I went hypo after work too, before my 4 mile walk! grr.  Not very low though so it didnt completely drain me
> 
> Maybe it's the weather making your levels rise? How have they been this afternoon?
> 
> I think the weather has been lowering them.  My breakfast insulin seems to work some days and not others, it's probably about exercise, I hadnt done any in the 24 hours before breakfast!
> 
> The low carbing's still going ok! I'm not radically lowering them really but definitely eating a lot less and filling up more on healthy stuff! How've the levels been for the rest of the day?
> 
> And what's this crazy talk of a 4 mile bike ride?!
> see above lol



Ok so I cant tell you how the levels were last night and this morning, otherwise Northerner will worry and probably tell me off.  PM me if you want details haha.

PS.  thought i'd join in with the coloured font!


----------



## Munjeeta

katie said:


> Hey AM, yeah I got 4 hours.  I didnt end up doing the cycling because the chain came off and got stuck!  I got my mum to take me because she hadnt left to go on holiday.  I had to walk the 4 miles home though  It would be fine but it was sooo hot and I had a huge bag and the country road goes on forever and feels more like 10 miles lol.  I have to cycle tomorrow because she has gone now nooo.
> 
> Ok so I cant tell you how the levels were last night and this morning, otherwise Northerner will worry and probably tell me off.  PM me if you want details haha.
> 
> PS.  thought i'd join in with the coloured font!



Wow - impressive on the exercise front, you're making me feel very lazy! Although have a netball match tonight. Am quite nervous (from a netball and diabetes point of view!) as I've not played (or done any exercise!) for so long  I've cut my dinner time short acting by 3 units and have stocked up on jelly babies, lucozade and digestives to take with me. Eeek! Been good today though, after the initial 11.9 blip: 6.7 before lunch; 9.3 after lunch and 7.4 before dinner. I feel like I'm getting somewhere after so long so I want to say a HUGE thank you to you guys for all your advice, support and encouragement 

How have yours been? Will Northerner tell you off for bad levels?


----------



## katie

Munjeeta said:


> Wow - impressive on the exercise front, you're making me feel very lazy! Although have a netball match tonight. Am quite nervous (from a netball and diabetes point of view!) as I've not played (or done any exercise!) for so long  I've cut my dinner time short acting by 3 units and have stocked up on jelly babies, lucozade and digestives to take with me. Eeek! Been good today though, after the initial 11.9 blip: 6.7 before lunch; 9.3 after lunch and 7.4 before dinner. I feel like I'm getting somewhere after so long so I want to say a HUGE thank you to you guys for all your advice, support and encouragement
> 
> How have yours been? Will Northerner tell you off for bad levels?



Always a pleasure jeeta 

Well done on the good levels today.  I'll tell you today's then... uh oh lol.  I woke to 21.6 (scary i know) and before dinner was 4.2.  

Goodluck with the netball match!  I'd love to do netball or basketball, it is so fun   I'm affraid the exercise i'm doing isnt optional, I dont drive and hae to get to work hehe.


----------



## vince13

Can I come in on this thread please ? I am not yet on insulin although my consultant seems to think I shall be before the end of this year - however, I am trying to convince him to hold off if I can keep my levels down with metformin and gliclazide and diet control. 

I only test as a fasting morning test unless I feel unwell during the day.  Having seen Dodger's posts I started trying lowish carbing a couple of months ago and my levels came right down to 5.3 (or a point or two above).  Recently I went away for 2 weeks hols and ate quite low carbs but some indulgences and my levels were mostly in the 6.4s (with one 9.2 when I was really bad at the evening meal!).  I'm now back on track and my levels have come back down to 5.3 this morning - if I carry on like this do you think I'll be able to convince my consultant I'm doing OK as I am ?  The longer I can hold off insulin the better I shall like it (I know I'm a wimp but I also know insulin is for life not just for when I feel like it).  Any comments please ?


----------



## insulinaddict09

vince13 said:


> Can I come in on this thread please ? I am not yet on insulin although my consultant seems to think I shall be before the end of this year - however, I am trying to convince him to hold off if I can keep my levels down with metformin and gliclazide and diet control.
> 
> I only test as a fasting morning test unless I feel unwell during the day.  Having seen Dodger's posts I started trying lowish carbing a couple of months ago and my levels came right down to 5.3 (or a point or two above).  Recently I went away for 2 weeks hols and ate quite low carbs but some indulgences and my levels were mostly in the 6.4s (with one 9.2 when I was really bad at the evening meal!).  I'm now back on track and my levels have come back down to 5.3 this morning - if I carry on like this do you think I'll be able to convince my consultant I'm doing OK as I am ?  The longer I can hold off insulin the better I shall like it (I know I'm a wimp but I also know insulin is for life not just for when I feel like it).  Any comments please ?



Hi Faith, everyone is always welcome in this thread !! i agree totally, if you can stay off insulin and do it with diet good on you !!! if you need any help or advice we'll always help, there are a few of us who are doing various degrees of low carbing / no carbing . WELCOME


----------



## Northerner

vince13 said:


> Can I come in on this thread please ? I am not yet on insulin although my consultant seems to think I shall be before the end of this year - however, I am trying to convince him to hold off if I can keep my levels down with metformin and gliclazide and diet control.
> 
> I only test as a fasting morning test unless I feel unwell during the day.  Having seen Dodger's posts I started trying lowish carbing a couple of months ago and my levels came right down to 5.3 (or a point or two above).  Recently I went away for 2 weeks hols and ate quite low carbs but some indulgences and my levels were mostly in the 6.4s (with one 9.2 when I was really bad at the evening meal!).  I'm now back on track and my levels have come back down to 5.3 this morning - if I carry on like this do you think I'll be able to convince my consultant I'm doing OK as I am ?  The longer I can hold off insulin the better I shall like it (I know I'm a wimp but I also know insulin is for life not just for when I feel like it).  Any comments please ?



Hi Faith,

Hope you had a lovely holiday! Those numbers are excellent - well done you! Whatever you are doing, you are doing it right, and I would think it unlikely that you would be put onto insulin whilst you were maintaining levels like that. What about your HbA1c? When is your next one due? That will help to confirm that your levels are good.


----------



## vince13

It seems breakfast is my main downfall with carb watching.  I can take bacon and scrambled eggs sometimes but have few other ideas of something tempting early in the morning so I go back to sultana bran with natural yogurt followed by one slice of toast (brown usually) and a little home-made marmalade.  The rest of the day I can (almost) lowish-carb without too much trouble now - although I'm not as strict with myself as your regular contributors seem to be.

Northerner,  yep the  hol was just what we needed.  We went the whole hog and moved house 2 days before we went away for a fortnight so we came home to boxes everywhere and are still sorting through things.  From memory my lst HbA1c was 8.1 and my next test is due later this month when I'm hoping for mid-6s.  My 14 day memory on the meter says 6.9, my 30-day memory says 6.1 which perhaps is an indication of what it might be with a full blood test ?


----------



## Northerner

vince13 said:


> ...Northerner,  yep the  hol was just what we needed.  We went the whole hog and moved house 2 days before we went away for a fortnight so we came home to boxes everywhere and are still sorting through things.  From memory my lst HbA1c was 8.1 and my next test is due later this month when I'm hoping for mid-6s.  My 14 day memory on the meter says 6.9, my 30-day memory says 6.1 which perhaps is an indication of what it might be with a full blood test ?



My goodness! What an upheaval! Does that mean you will no longer have problems with post going astray? Is that why you moved?

Yes, your meter readings are an indication of what your HbA1c will be. However, as you only generally take fasting, morning readings it won't show the effects of food through the day, which you would expect to push the averages up. As you're not on insulin yet, though, and your fasting readings are good, it looks as though your body is coping well with the amount of carbs you're putting in so fingers crossed for that next HbA1c test!

Hope you are very happy in your new home!


----------



## Munjeeta

katie said:


> Always a pleasure jeeta
> 
> Well done on the good levels today.  I'll tell you today's then... uh oh lol.  I woke to 21.6 (scary i know) and before dinner was 4.2.
> 
> Goodluck with the netball match!  I'd love to do netball or basketball, it is so fun I'm affraid the exercise i'm doing isnt optional, I dont drive and hae to get to work hehe.



Ah... Haha... Enforced exercise, I like it! you should find a team near you, there are loads around, just do a google search! I did really enjoy it, it's been about 4 years since I last played but it all came back to me and I had a brilliant time! Only problem was I think I overdid it on jelly babies... Just before I was 9.8 so I ate a few. At half time I was still 9.6 so ate a few more. When I got home I was 14.1 and since I always used to hypo after any exercise i had a banana before bed. But... I woke up to go to the loo in the night, and tested my blood and it was 25  I probably should have corrected then and there but I was sleepy and my injection was downstairs and I was still a bit wary of hypos... Anyhow. I woke up to 19. I feel grotty and am a bit confused!! The netball match was pretty energetic - 40 mins of pretty much non-stop moving and I've NEVER had high levels like this after exercise before...

Your 21 before breakfast was a bit high  DO you know why? At least you brought it down, 4 before dinner's perfect  How are they this morning?



vince13 said:


> Can I come in on this thread please ? I am not yet on insulin although my consultant seems to think I shall be before the end of this year - however, I am trying to convince him to hold off if I can keep my levels down with metformin and gliclazide and diet control.
> 
> I only test as a fasting morning test unless I feel unwell during the day.  Having seen Dodger's posts I started trying lowish carbing a couple of months ago and my levels came right down to 5.3 (or a point or two above).  Recently I went away for 2 weeks hols and ate quite low carbs but some indulgences and my levels were mostly in the 6.4s (with one 9.2 when I was really bad at the evening meal!).  I'm now back on track and my levels have come back down to 5.3 this morning - if I carry on like this do you think I'll be able to convince my consultant I'm doing OK as I am ?  The longer I can hold off insulin the better I shall like it (I know I'm a wimp but I also know insulin is for life not just for when I feel like it).  Any comments please ?



As everyone's said, anyone's welcome in the thread - welcome!! I'm very jealous of your levels (and without insulin!!) It sounds like you're doing very well as you are!



insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi Faith, everyone is always welcome in this thread !! i agree totally, if you can stay off insulin and do it with diet good on you !!! if you need any help or advice we'll always help, there are a few of us who are doing various degrees of low carbing / no carbing . WELCOME



... Well or badly


----------



## Northerner

Munjeeta said:


> ... Only problem was I think I overdid it on jelly babies... Just before I was 9.8 so I ate a few. At half time I was still 9.6 so ate a few more. When I got home I was 14.1 and since I always used to hypo after any exercise i had a banana before bed. But... I woke up to go to the loo in the night, and tested my blood and it was 25  I probably should have corrected then and there but I was sleepy and my injection was downstairs and I was still a bit wary of hypos... Anyhow. I woke up to 19. I feel grotty and am a bit confused!! The netball match was pretty energetic - 40 mins of pretty much non-stop moving and I've NEVER had high levels like this after exercise before...
> ...



Hi Munjeeta, how long after your meal did you play? My strategy would have been: take less insulin with evening meal, at 9.8 I wouldn't have taken extra carbs until half-time, and probably not then if my levels were 7.5 or above - maybe one or two JBs. I would then have had the banana, or better, something like a slice of toast before bed (slower release), and also reduced my lantus by 10%. The effects of exercise, I find, are usually delayed. What's happening is that your body will use the muscle glycogen first, then glucose from the blood. Excitement and the anaerobic nature of the exercise will probably cause cortisol and adrenaline to be released, stimulating the liver to release more glucose and raise blood levels.

What happens after exercise is that your cells will now have many more insulin receptors active, and will replenish their stores of glycogen as quickly as they can, so your levels may drop sharply and it is therefore at this time that you want to try and pre-empt this by having a carby snack. I've found also that the effect of exercise in me can last up to 40 hours!

Unfortunately, it is all trial and error, as you know. I can perfectly understand you not wanting to keel over during the match! Hope your levels are good today, and hope I haven't bored you to tears!


----------



## vince13

Thanks for your kind wishes.  No, we didn't move JUST because of the post problem (which it seems has more or less been resolved by us having a firm word with the postal delivery people).  We moved to Somerset 4 years ago from Norfolk when my daughter, who lives in Somerset got pregnant again after having lost one baby - I couldn't bear to be that far away from her again as I too had a history of the same kind so we moved to fairly nearby.  My husband's daughter is in Devon and his son is in London so we are kind of between all 3 for visits etc.  

We made the wrong decision in our move - the area is lovely but we moved into an "over 55s" development - very pretty, situated round a garden with pond etc, but all the others were in their mid-70s to early 90s.  They were a nice lot individually but wanted to do social things as a group (rather like an old people's home I'm afraid) and everyone was watched from behind net curtains when they went in and out and the discussions were always what the others on the site had been doing.  It really got to us - but then Tesco built a giant store on the land right opposite which had formerly been tennis courts, bowling greens and an orchard.  See why we moved ??

We are in a little old market town about 11 miles from our former home, and we can see trees, green fields and cows !  We are still near shops and can get buses into Taunton, our nearest big town, if my OH ever stops driving (I don't drive because of an eye problem from very young).

Oh dear - I've given you a long reply, Northerner, but now you know our reasons and - thank you so much for the flowers !

Best wishes,   Faith


----------



## Northerner

I hope you will be very happy there. I know what you mean about 'over 55's' - I used to work at Saga Holidays and they are now 'over 50's', but the average age of holidaymaker is over 70! Have you had to change your healthcare team?


----------



## vince13

Don't get me wrong, as a 62 year old I know there are good and bad old 'uns in the same way as other age groups, it's just that they were all on top of you all the time and it felt as if you had no privacy.............
I'll have to change the surgery but, as you may recall, I have sung the praises of Isabel (my DSN) who is at my present practice and am sorry to leave her.  I am seeing her on Monday for a full diabetic check and will then have to be honest and tell her I'm now living too far away to be covered by that surgery.  The problem is I'm having to have a blood test before seeing my consultant on the 3rd August and I would like it all to be done as if I were still at the old practice so the paperwork etc all ties in but if she says I can't do that I shall have to register with the surgery near us which I hear is very good and they have a Diabetic clinic every Tuesday at which all diagnosed diabetics are encouraged to drop in etc so that sounds promising.  It's all slotting into place otherwise.

Regards,


----------



## Munjeeta

Northerner said:


> Hi Munjeeta, how long after your meal did you play? My strategy would have been: take less insulin with evening meal, at 9.8 I wouldn't have taken extra carbs until half-time, and probably not then if my levels were 7.5 or above - maybe one or two JBs. I would then have had the banana, or better, something like a slice of toast before bed (slower release), and also reduced my lantus by 10%. The effects of exercise, I find, are usually delayed. What's happening is that your body will use the muscle glycogen first, then glucose from the blood. Excitement and the anaerobic nature of the exercise will probably cause cortisol and adrenaline to be released, stimulating the liver to release more glucose and raise blood levels.
> 
> What happens after exercise is that your cells will now have many more insulin receptors active, and will replenish their stores of glycogen as quickly as they can, so your levels may drop sharply and it is therefore at this time that you want to try and pre-empt this by having a carby snack. I've found also that the effect of exercise in me can last up to 40 hours!
> 
> Unfortunately, it is all trial and error, as you know. I can perfectly understand you not wanting to keel over during the match! Hope your levels are good today, and hope I haven't bored you to tears!



Wow  Thanks for the amazingly detailed reply, Northerner, not bored at all - v grateful! Right... I did reduce my dinnertime insulin by 3 units, however didn't take into account heat... So basically a mixture of too many jelly babies and the excitement (shock?!) of exercise... So 9 is an ok level to start exercising on? Even for a 20 minute stint of fairly vigorous exercise? I ate at 6 (and did my levemir at 6) and played at 8:15. I have been running lower all day today... Took a couple of correction units with brekkie and was down to 4 before break... Then took usual lunchtime insulin and was back down to 4.1 before end of school (my kids looked on enviously as I munched digestives in lesson time ) Still only 7.8 to all good having managed to narrowly avoid hypos with the digestives. So apart from the 25 not TOO bad!!


----------



## Northerner

Munjeeta said:


> Wow  Thanks for the amazingly detailed reply, Northerner, not bored at all - v grateful! Right... I did reduce my dinnertime insulin by 3 units, however didn't take into account heat... So basically a mixture of too many jelly babies and the excitement (shock?!) of exercise... So 9 is an ok level to start exercising on? Even for a 20 minute stint of fairly vigorous exercise? ...



9 is fine (ooh! it rhymes!) for exercising on - certainly for me. Plus, your food AND your insulin would still have been doing their stuff at 2hr 15m. If I go out for a run I test before, and I only have a boost of carbs if I am below 7.5 - then usually just 125ml of OJ. But I'm not you, so you need to do more matches and experiment - and let your fellow competitors know ( hopefully, they won't try to steal an advantage!). I've recorded every run I've done over the past year, including time after last meal/insulin plus starting and ending levels, and whether I had extra carbs or not. Once you have a pattern it's a doddle (-ish!)

p.s. seems your levels really took a dip after the exercise - well done for coping with it!


----------



## katie

Munjeeta said:


> Ah... Haha... Enforced exercise, I like it! you should find a team near you, there are loads around, just do a google search!
> 
> I think youve had enough advice from Northerner about the exercise highs, but i'll just plug my thread from the sport/exercise forum anyway  http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=1874
> 
> I cycled home really fast today so I could catch the end of the Murray match, I nearly died lol.  I'd be scared to join a netball team because everyone will be better than me!
> 
> Your 21 before breakfast was a bit high DO you know why? At least you brought it down, 4 before dinner's perfect  How are they this morning?
> 
> Umm yes I may know... lol.  My brother had a house party and drank ALOT of pimms and nibbled alot.  That evening I went as high as 29  took 22 units and then neglected myself again and woke up to 20 (forgot my lantus too, dont tell northerner any of this). bad bad.  I woke up to 15 this morning but think I hypoed because I went to bed at a good level. I was 12 at lunchtime,  had a hypo this afternoon for going home (again!) but before dinner I was 6.6 yay




Welcome to the thread Faith


----------



## katie

Munjeeta said:


> Then took usual lunchtime insulin and was back down to 4.1 before end of school (my kids looked on enviously as I munched digestives in lesson time )



Just wondering... do your kids know you have diabetes and know what it is??


----------



## Munjeeta

Northerner said:


> 9 is fine (ooh! it rhymes!) for exercising on - certainly for me. Plus, your food AND your insulin would still have been doing their stuff at 2hr 15m. If I go out for a run I test before, and I only have a boost of carbs if I am below 7.5 - then usually just 125ml of OJ. But I'm not you, so you need to do more matches and experiment - and let your fellow competitors know ( hopefully, they won't try to steal an advantage!). I've recorded every run I've done over the past year, including time after last meal/insulin plus starting and ending levels, and whether I had extra carbs or not. Once you have a pattern it's a doddle
> 
> p.s. seems your levels really took a dip after the exercise - well done for coping with it!



Yes, they did dip, but they seem to be dipping a lot during the day, wigh eating less carbs I've drastically reduced the amount I need during the day and have MUCH better levels! Which is great  Patterns are something I find difficult to spot... I tend to try and record things so thoroughly that I always think I've found a better way and end up starting a new system before I've had a chance... I need to slow down!! But I'm getting there, slowly slowly... Thanks so much for the help 



katie said:


> Just wondering... do your kids know you have diabetes and know what it is??



Well... This is actually something I've been meaning to start a new thread about for some time... Maybe I will now!

I'll check out your exercise thread... Exercise is something I think I've got a little phobic of, I need to change my outlook: It's not something to lose weight with, it's to make me more healthy. My new mantra!

6.6 is good before dinner  Beats my 7.8! I hate the fact that anything slightly out of the ordinary sends levels bouncing around... Hey ho, another new day!

Bummer about Murray too... Maybe next year!!


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> ...and then neglected myself again and woke up to 20 (forgot my lantus too, dont tell northerner any of this). bad bad. ...but before dinner I was 6.6 yay



Oooh!!!! Young lady!


----------



## Munjeeta

Northerner said:


> Oooh!!!! Young lady!



Haha... Katie, I think Northerner knows


----------



## katie

Munjeeta said:


> I'll check out your exercise thread... Exercise is something I think I've got a little phobic of, I need to change my outlook: It's not something to lose weight with, it's to make me more healthy. My new mantra!
> 
> Bummer about Murray too... Maybe next year!!



It's very good for the levels 

I'm gutted about Murray.  I am working over the weekend though so i'm glad im not missing anything tooo exciting although i'd love to be able to watch another all Williams female final.



Northerner said:


> Oooh!!!! Young lady!



...lalala...



Munjeeta said:


> Haha... Katie, I think Northerner knows



If I ignore him he might forget!


----------



## Munjeeta

katie said:


> If I ignore him he might forget!



An elephant (lover) never forgets


----------



## katie

oh not you aswell


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> oh not you aswell



sheesh! lol


----------



## Munjeeta

Ahhhhhh.... Not one but TWO hypos last night - Northerner, I think that exercise has hing around in my body for a while!!  Hey, I've recorded it all in detail, so next time I will look back on it and change what didn't work this time.

Off to the Wireless Festival today, woohoo  Hope you have a good day at your local one, Katie. Have your levels sorted themselves out?


----------



## vince13

Thank you Katie - do you have any other tips about breakfast ideas ?  as I said, I am OK with occasional bacon and scrambled eggs but otherwise it's back to the sultana bran and yoghurt which I assume is high carbs?  Any ideas would be appreciated as I seem to be blank on this meal.


----------



## Munjeeta

Hello all! How's it going? It looks like it's been very quiet on here over t'weekend! I had a horrendous day of bouncing around yesterday (blood sugar-wise) and conversely a great day bouncing around (literally!) I was low all morning so cut my insulin back, and then after Wireless I was 25  Low again today too...


----------



## katie

Munjeeta said:


> Ahhhhhh.... Not one but TWO hypos last night - Northerner, I think that exercise has hing around in my body for a while!!  Hey, I've recorded it all in detail, so next time I will look back on it and change what didn't work this time.
> 
> Off to the Wireless Festival today, woohoo  Hope you have a good day at your local one, Katie. Have your levels sorted themselves out?



Hey Jeeta, How was the wireless festival?  Hope your levels are behaving themselves!



Munjeeta said:


> Hello all! How's it going? It looks like it's been very quiet on here over t'weekend! I had a horrendous day of bouncing around yesterday (blood sugar-wise) and conversely a great day bouncing around (literally!) I was low all morning so cut my insulin back, and then after Wireless I was 25  Low again today too...



Festivals are a nightmare, I went up to 21 the other weekend, are things better today?


----------



## Munjeeta

katie said:


> Hey Jeeta, How was the wireless festival?  Hope your levels are behaving themselves!
> 
> Festivals are a nightmare, I went up to 21 the other weekend, are things better today?



The weekend was great (jumped around like a mad thing to Basement Jaxx and got v close to the front ), but played havoc with my blood sugars. First I couldn't get them up, then they rocketed.

Today had the potential to be better, but unfortunately I've had a severe case of the munchies, I need stodge and I need chocolate!!  Was 9 this morning, 7 before lunch then 15 after school and have just eaten a BIG dinner but hopefully haven't over-compensated with insulin, I tried to count it accurately (even if I did feel rubbish doing so!)

How have yours been today?


----------



## katie

Munjeeta said:


> The weekend was great (jumped around like a mad thing to Basement Jaxx and got v close to the front ), but played havoc with my blood sugars. First I couldn't get them up, then they rocketed.
> 
> Today had the potential to be better, but unfortunately I've had a severe case of the munchies, I need stodge and I need chocolate!!  Was 9 this morning, 7 before lunch then 15 after school and have just eaten a BIG dinner but hopefully haven't over-compensated with insulin, I tried to count it accurately (even if I did feel rubbish doing so!)
> 
> How have yours been today?




Glad you had a good time at wireless, i'm going to have to see basement jaxx live some day.

I know how you feel, Ive had the hangover munchies today too, but we dont have any food in the house so i couldnt indulge!  My levels havent been great again today due to too much alcohol last night.

I will stop drinking so much now that ive got the festival out of the way, i promise haha.  Low carbing starts again tomorrow   I have no will power.


----------



## Munjeeta

katie said:


> Glad you had a good time at wireless, i'm going to have to see basement jaxx live some day.
> 
> I know how you feel, Ive had the hangover munchies today too, but we dont have any food in the house so i couldnt indulge!  My levels havent been great again today due to too much alcohol last night.
> 
> I will stop drinking so much now that ive got the festival out of the way, i promise haha.  Low carbing starts again tomorrow I have no will power.



They were seriously brilliant, I'd definitely go see them again! 

I got in from school earlier and all I've done is eat. It makes me feel rubbish  My blood sugars have been all over the place for a few days now and I'm not doing anything to try and sort them out, grrrr  Hey ho... Tomorrow's another day and all that malarky...

Haha... Ok. Tomorrow. Being good. Yes?!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Ok Girls if we are all being good , I'll join in , I need to get myself sorted and stop taking the **** . As from tomorrow I'm going to knuckle down and get in control of this Diabetes instead of just coasting along


----------



## katie

Munjeeta said:


> They were seriously brilliant, I'd definitely go see them again!
> 
> I got in from school earlier and all I've done is eat. It makes me feel rubbish  My blood sugars have been all over the place for a few days now and I'm not doing anything to try and sort them out, grrrr  Hey ho... Tomorrow's another day and all that malarky...
> 
> Haha... Ok. Tomorrow. Being good. Yes?!



Yeah stuffing your face feels so good at the time, but makes you feel awful later 

Umm so the being good thing hasnt worked out well so far.  I woke to 9.6 - not bad compared with the day before though! ive only had one meal for far so have had another pre-meal reading yet.

How are you doing today jeeta?  I havent been low carbing again 



insulinaddict09 said:


> Ok Girls if we are all being good , I'll join in , I need to get myself sorted and stop taking the **** . As from tomorrow I'm going to knuckle down and get in control of this Diabetes instead of just coasting along



Have you been good today then twin?


----------



## Munjeeta

katie said:


> Yeah stuffing your face feels so good at the time, but makes you feel awful later
> 
> Umm so the being good thing hasnt worked out well so far.  I woke to 9.6 - not bad compared with the day before though! ive only had one meal for far so have had another pre-meal reading yet.
> 
> How are you doing today jeeta?  I havent been low carbing again



Another bad day for me, I'm afraid. My period's due which is always a recipe for disaster food-wise, and I'm really busy and stressed with work and that always makes it worse too - I just don't have the energy or the brain power to think about my diabetes or to fight the chocolate cravings!! Grrr... I woke up to a 12, was 8.2 before lunch and 3.5 when I got home with a severe case of the hypo munchies... Not good. Hope your days have been better than mine!!


----------



## katie

I didn't think about that! i'm 'on', no wonder ive got the munchies lol. I noticed that my levels randomly went high just before I came on too, which is a pattern I havent paid attention to in the past.  I'm noticing things a lot more now.

Ive just tested because ive felt really tired and I was 15, so another not very good day for me either 

ok umm... let's just say we'll try harder tomorrow (again!!)


----------



## Munjeeta

katie said:


> I didn't think about that! i'm 'on', no wonder ive got the munchies lol. I noticed that my levels randomly went high just before I came on too, which is a pattern I havent paid attention to in the past.  I'm noticing things a lot more now.
> 
> Ive just tested because ive felt really tired and I was 15, so another not very good day for me either
> 
> ok umm... let's just say we'll try harder tomorrow (again!!)



Haha... Yeah, that's one thing I've been able to do more recently - notice patterns like the monthly one. I definitely rise just before and get serious chocolate cravings too 

I'm going to avoid testing now till bedtime but will correct then if I'm high so hopefully will wake up at a respectable level which is a good place to start. Maybe that'll motivate me?! Something has to 

I've been feeling so shitty the last few days, and I know it's because my levels are all over the place because I was feeling fine before. I don't know why that doesn't serve as motivation enough  Yes, Hakuna Matata (in the spirit of the Lion King ) Tomorrow's yet ANOTHER day!


----------



## katie

It should be enough to motivate us, but having to work so hard on getting good levels every day of your life SUCKS lol.  Some people's levels seem to be easy to stabalise and it isnt fair  Haha Hakuna Matata 

Yeah try to wake up to good levels, that always helps.  Try not to over correct at bedtime though


----------



## Munjeeta

katie said:


> It should be enough to motivate us, but having to work so hard on getting good levels every day of your life SUCKS lol.  Some people's levels seem to be easy to stabalise and it isnt fair Haha Hakuna Matata
> 
> Yeah try to wake up to good levels, that always helps.  Try not to over correct at bedtime though



It does. And some days it just sucks more than others  I need a good kick up the backside! I wonder if some peoples' levels really are easier to control, or if they just do it better? Or, I guess, if differnet lifestyles lend themselves to good control more than others?  Whichever way, I definitely struggle!

I will try not to over correct. And at the end of teh day, if morning levels were that easy to get right, I'd have them every morning


----------



## katie

Munjeeta said:


> It does. And some days it just sucks more than others  I need a good kick up the backside! I wonder if some peoples' levels really are easier to control, or if they just do it better? Or, I guess, if differnet lifestyles lend themselves to good control more than others?  Whichever way, I definitely struggle!
> 
> I will try not to over correct. And at the end of teh day, if morning levels were that easy to get right, I'd have them every morning



I think some people's are because some people can snack and then by the next meal have a perfect level.  Like I could during my 'honeymoon' period it was great, so easy!

Goodluck


----------



## Northerner

Munjeeta said:


> It does. And some days it just sucks more than others  I need a good kick up the backside! I wonder if some peoples' levels really are easier to control, or if they just do it better? Or, I guess, if differnet lifestyles lend themselves to good control more than others?  Whichever way, I definitely struggle!
> 
> I will try not to over correct. And at the end of teh day, if morning levels were that easy to get right, I'd have them every morning



Ladies, I know this is coming from the smug 'Mr Perfect Levels', and it's certainly not a criticism, but I do wonder if your lifestyles are a bit too chaotic for your bodies to establish any kind of consistent pattern? My life is very boring, and this probably is helping me a lot with my control because there are fewer variables to consider. I think you need to try and set aside some 'boring time' when you do little other than to care for your diabetic selves - plan menus, regular tests, no alcohol, early to bed and early to rise - just to let everything settle down so you're not swinging up and down and correcting and hypoing on a daily basis. 

Will you do it? Just for me? I worry about you!

OK, I will go away and be an old fuddy-duddy again with my pipe and slippers, and leave you youngsters alone


----------



## katie

Northe, if only it were that easy  As I have said before, if I try really hard and reduce carb etc I can get some very good levels - still not as perfect as yours though and that's by reducing the carbs I eat and doing lots of exercise.

I know I do drink alot and have had problems sleeping in the last few months, but I haven't always been like that.  I have tried to be 'boring' but I really dont see how that is plausible long term.  I can't really eat exactly the same thing every day just because I know it works and i'm not even sure it would work for me.

I am currently trying very hard, which you can see if you go back a few pages hehe, but I have gone off the rails a bit in the last couple of weeks.  I don't have the will power to keep up a consistent diet, but I can try.

Maybe hormones are a factor too, sometimes a girl needs to snack - that's my excuse and im sticking to it.

I can try doing what you suggest if you like though. Better start choosing the meals I want to eat everyday and i better make them good ones


----------



## Munjeeta

Almost ditto what Katie said!

Thanks for the advice, Northerner, but yes, if only it were that simple! I barely drink any more, i go to bed at 10 o'clock most nights (even weekends at the moment because I'm just too tired to stay awake! ) I have set aside 'boring' time (as you call it, hehe) many a time, but the problem is, it doesn't reflect my life... I can get perfect levels, if I'm sitting at home all day working on my levels and thinking about everything I do and eat and writing down exactly what happens. But unfortuantely, day to day, that isn't what can happen. As soon as I add something else to the mix (a working day; stress; exercise; a monthly chocolate craving...) it all goes haywire, and, when working, those are the things I can't find time to work out. It really isn't for want of trying. 

I have my summer holidays coming up, I will try and I sure I will get somewhere, but back at work in Sept my regime will change again and it'll all get bouncy again  It's all just too much to juggle sometimes!! With that in mind, do you have any advice Northerner?


----------



## Munjeeta

PS Woke up with a level of 6.2 this morning after correcting last night... So it's a good place to start!


----------



## katie

Well you just wrote what I was trying to say but I was in a rush 

well done on the waking level woo. I'm not happy... I went to bed last night with a level of 4.3 and I felt a bit funny so had some orange juice.  I must have been on my up though, rather than down because I just tested an i'm at 21   I only usually wake to that kind of level if ive been out drinking heavily the night before. Urgh.

Anyway, I'm up early today and at work so i'm going back on the salads and tuna light lunches


----------



## Munjeeta

katie said:


> Well you just wrote what I was trying to say but I was in a rush
> 
> well done on the waking level woo. I'm not happy... I went to bed last night with a level of 4.3 and I felt a bit funny so had some orange juice.  I must have been on my up though, rather than down because I just tested an i'm at 21   I only usually wake to that kind of level if ive been out drinking heavily the night before. Urgh.
> 
> Anyway, I'm up early today and at work so i'm going back on the salads and tuna light lunches



Ok. I'm back on the wagon too. I just tested and was 6.7, so pretty level today which is good!

That's happened to me too, it's so annoying when you correct with something small then have a massive bounce. Unless you were on the down and the oj wasn't enough and you hypoed in the night? Sometimes in the evening Ill try test and then test again an hour later, just to check if I'm on the way up or down. 

How's it been going since?


----------



## Munjeeta

PS again... Northerner, I hope what I said didn't come across rude... I didn't mean it to be, I was just trying to explain. I genuinely would appreciate any advice that you can give


----------



## katie

Munjeeta said:


> Ok. I'm back on the wagon too. I just tested and was 6.7, so pretty level today which is good!
> 
> That's happened to me too, it's so annoying when you correct with something small then have a massive bounce. Unless you were on the down and the oj wasn't enough and you hypoed in the night? Sometimes in the evening Ill try test and then test again an hour later, just to check if I'm on the way up or down.
> 
> How's it been going since?



Well since you just asked I tested  and i'm 3.9.  I dont feel low and I took a bit extra insulin in order to have a chocolate rice cake which I havent had yet, so it isn't really surprising i'm a bit low, I will have one now!

I'm pretty sure I was on the up because I had eaten before the 4. The reason I thought I could have been low is because I had already corrected before that.  Ok im getting confused now and i'm starting to feel low, gah lunch time I think.  This diabetes malarky is kinda annoying isn't it??


----------



## Northerner

Munjeeta said:


> PS again... Northerner, I hope what I said didn't come across rude... I didn't mean it to be, I was just trying to explain. I genuinely would appreciate any advice that you can give



Absolutely not, Munjeeta, I hope you didn't think I was saying you're not trying hard enough (because I know how hard you all do try!). The only thing that I would suggest is that you make things like recording levels, insulin, food etc. part of your _*essential*_ routine - something that you always do, just like you always take your insulin! 

Have you got some software for your meter? It can be quite surprising when you see trends over a period of time. You may remember that you had a couple of hypos last week, but software will show you all your peaks and troughs over a period of time, and all sorts of other useful and surprising stuff! I've always done this stuff automatically, but maybe it's because I'm that kind of personality - I have to know what's going on! I know you said you test a lot, make sure you take that extra few seconds to write it down. 

Something I have never done is correct - I only ever do it at the next meal. If I test and I'm low, then I don't over treat - if I test 15 mins after a hypo+3 JB's and I'm still low, I'll have a couple more. If I'm higher than expected, I'll wait until my next meal before adding in any extra units. I think this helps because my body and brain don't get all confused with the circulating insulin levels, so I have less chance of overcorrecting and hypoing. Just my way of doing things, but might be worth discussing with your DSN and seeing what she says.

Do you make your own sandwiches? Then you'll know what's going in them and can carb-count more accurately. I think I remember you saying you were booked on a DAFNE course? I think that will make a big difference!


----------



## katie

Yes, I hope I didn't sound rude or anything either, certainly didn't mean to be!
I'm back up to 8.5 and still feel funny, grr it ruined my lunch.


----------



## Munjeeta

Northerner said:


> Absolutely not, Munjeeta, I hope you didn't think I was saying you're not trying hard enough (because I know how hard you all do try!). The only thing that I would suggest is that you make things like recording levels, insulin, food etc. part of your _*essential*_ routine - something that you always do, just like you always take your insulin!
> 
> Yes... I do try to do this, Nrotherner. I try and write down what I eat, what insulin I take and my blood sugar every time I test it. And it works for a while. Unfortunately, once things begin to spiral (usually beginning with work being stressful) my good habits seem to slip. It's like I don't even have the mental power to remember what's even important!  And the problem is, that work can take over. my to-do list is always growing and it all seems even more pressing than writing things down. Especially at lunchtimes when i invariably have to wolf down my dinner to do something to set up for the afternoon or something with the kids (like clean out the stick insects! )
> 
> Have you got some software for your meter? It can be quite surprising when you see trends over a period of time. You may remember that you had a couple of hypos last week, but software will show you all your peaks and troughs over a period of time, and all sorts of other useful and surprising stuff! I've always done this stuff automatically, but maybe it's because I'm that kind of personality - I have to know what's going on! I know you said you test a lot, make sure you take that extra few seconds to write it down.
> 
> I do like to know what's going on too. I think that's why I get so frustrated and miserable when I see it starting to slip away... Yes, i do have software and I download it as often as I can, but again, when there's a million and one things to do...
> 
> Something I have never done is correct - I only ever do it at the next meal. If I test and I'm low, then I don't over treat - if I test 15 mins after a hypo+3 JB's and I'm still low, I'll have a couple more. If I'm higher than expected, I'll wait until my next meal before adding in any extra units. I think this helps because my body and brain don't get all confused with the circulating insulin levels, so I have less chance of overcorrecting and hypoing. Just my way of doing things, but might be worth discussing with your DSN and seeing what she says.
> 
> I only correct just before bed. Otherwise always with a meal too. But it's avalid point and I will definitely talk to her when  see her. It's the ups and downs that I hate.
> 
> Do you make your own sandwiches? Then you'll know what's going in them and can carb-count more accurately. I think I remember you saying you were booked on a DAFNE course? I think that will make a big difference!



Yeah. i do make my own lunch. And I'm trying very hard to be accurate. And yes, I am doing DAFNE in Nov  Still quite a time to wait though! 

Unfortnately I tink it's more mental... I get stressed, everything feels like too much, my sugars rise, I can't react in a way I should because I'm too busy being stressed, I get corss, I get stressed etc etc. It's a cycle I'm trying to break, and I'm getting there. But however good my sugars are for a while, something always comes along (or I do something) to change them... Sorry... It turned into a bit of a rant


----------



## Munjeeta

Then you get days like this. Don't me wrong, I'm not complaining... But seeing as I've eaten a lot of (including chocolate bars and haribos ) and have been on the verge of collapse through stress all day I have had perfect sugars... 6.2 on waking, 6.7 before lunch and 5.6 before dinner...  It just makes no sense!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Munjeeta said:


> Then you get days like this. Don't me wrong, I'm not complaining... But seeing as I've eaten a lot of (including chocolate bars and haribos ) and have been on the verge of collapse through stress all day I have had perfect sugars... 6.2 on waking, 6.7 before lunch and 5.6 before dinner...  It just makes no sense!



Congratulations on those numbers Munjeeta  Looks like you might be getting the trophy for the best numbers !! Woooo. Sorry you are stressed tho


----------



## Northerner

Munjeeta said:


> Then you get days like this. Don't me wrong, I'm not complaining... But seeing as I've eaten a lot of (including chocolate bars and haribos  and have been on the verge of collapse through stress all day I have had perfect sugars... 6.2 on waking, 6.7 before lunch and 5.6 before dinner...  It just makes no sense!



I'm going to claim that it was the positive vibes from my nagging! Good numbers Munjeeta, you obviously needed those extra carbs today othwise you'd have been crashing! What's stressful about looking after a class of little children rehearsing the Lion King? Can't imagine...!


----------



## Munjeeta

Hehe... Maybe I needed the carbs, but I did cover them with insulin... SO not sure that I needed them to prevent me plummeting, more I dosed myself up correctly to cover today's naughtiness 

Come on now, everyone... It's the Circllllllleeeeeeeeeeee, the circcccccccllleeeee o-of Liiiiiiiiiife  

Where's Katie today? How've your levels been? And how've yours been, Anne-Marie? No need to ask Northerner, his will have been perfect


----------



## Northerner

Perfect! Oh, sorry, you weren't asking!


----------



## katie

Munjeeta said:


> Hehe... Maybe I needed the carbs, but I did cover them with insulin... SO not sure that I needed them to prevent me plummeting, more I dosed myself up correctly to cover today's naughtiness
> 
> Come on now, everyone... It's the Circllllllleeeeeeeeeeee, the circcccccccllleeeee o-of Liiiiiiiiiife
> 
> Where's Katie today? How've your levels been? And how've yours been, Anne-Marie? No need to ask Northerner, his will have been perfect



Ive been here all day  But I fell asleep on he sofa when I got home 

Well done, great levels 

Great, i'm going to have that song stuck in my head now lol

Ok so my levels were morning: 21.8, before lunch: 3.9, after hypo: 8.5, after work: 18.9 (corrected), before dinner: 8.2.

Absolutely awesome


----------



## Munjeeta

But it's hard keeping them level when there's a hypo involved. My biggest target recently has been to try and avoid hypos (it hasn't really worked, but I'm gonna keep trying!) for that very reason. It's better to run a little bit higher but avoid a hypo, then maybe try and run a bit lower the next day once you've had a day avoiding hypos?  I don't know... It's not like I'm in a position to say anything, hehe 

I was 5.5 3 hrs after dinner, so then tested before bed, I was 4.7 so on the down. I had a digestive and then woke up at 15.8  I can't believe 1 digestive would've sent me up that much. So maybe I hypoed?! No idea. oh well. Back to the drawing board...


----------



## katie

Munjeeta said:


> But it's hard keeping them level when there's a hypo involved. My biggest target recently has been to try and avoid hypos (it hasn't really worked, but I'm gonna keep trying!) for that very reason. It's better to run a little bit higher but avoid a hypo, then maybe try and run a bit lower the next day once you've had a day avoiding hypos?  I don't know... It's not like I'm in a position to say anything, hehe
> 
> I was 5.5 3 hrs after dinner, so then tested before bed, I was 4.7 so on the down. I had a digestive and then woke up at 15.8  I can't believe 1 digestive would've sent me up that much. So maybe I hypoed?! No idea. oh well. Back to the drawing board...



Yeah sounds like it must have been a hypo Grr it's so annoying!  I woke up to 13.6, I corrected before bed so was hoping to be a lot lower but nevermind  I'll see how it goes before lunch (late lunch).

I know what you mean about trying to avoid hypos but that's what I used to do and never got good levels  so now im going for the don't-worry-about-the-odd-hypo-method haha I can't win!!  But yes, I will try to avoid a hypo today and see how it goes.  Now i'm off to help my brother cut the hedge - raking up leaves woo!


----------



## katie

Ok so this morning I checked my blood at 7.20 and I was 10.7.  So I took 2 units because I wanted to have a good starting level before I had breakfast.  Ive had a sip of coffee and that's it and now an hour later it's 12.1

I give up on diabetes.


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> Ok so this morning I checked my blood at 7.20 and I was 10.7.  So I took 2 units because I wanted to have a good starting level before I had breakfast.  Ive had a sip of coffee and that's it and now an hour later it's 12.1
> 
> I give up on diabetes.



Isn't there something about how the liver has a good old dump of glucose for some people in the mornings (forgive the description!). Have you ever thought about a pump, katie?


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> Isn't there something about how the liver has a good old dump of glucose for some people in the mornings (forgive the description!). Have you ever thought about a pump, katie?



I dont know. God hates me  (and i'm not even religious)

Haha the pump... well...

This is going to sound awful but as ive probably said (a few times) I haven't had the best year ever and i'm not particularly in a good place or confident at the moment.  Having something attached to me like that would make me feel like more of a freak.  No offence to others, obviously I don't think people with pumps are freaks! I'm just self-conscious.  Obviously I want my control to be as good as possible for the sake of my health, so I would have one in future, but when I'm in a better place and feel better about myself. Urgh Ive gone all emotional hah .

Hope that makes sense!


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> I dont know. God hates me  (and i'm not even religious)
> 
> Haha the pump... well...
> 
> This is going to sound awful but as ive probably said (a few times) I haven't had the best year ever and i'm not particularly in a good place or confident at the moment.  Having something attached to me like that would make me feel like more of a freak.  No offence to others, obviously I don't think people with pumps are freaks! I'm just self-conscious.  Obviously I want my control to be as good as possible for the sake of my health, so I would have one in future, but when I'm in a better place and feel better about myself. Urgh Ive gone all emotional hah .
> 
> Hope that makes sense!



Makes perfect sense to me Katie. One of my feelings about a pump is that it would make me feel even more 'medicalised' than I already am, after a lifetime of never needing anything. With injections, I can forget about them totally for most of the day, except the few minutes when I'm working out the insulin and taking the injections. So, like you, I'm not sure if I'm mentally prepared yet for something like that. Not that I'd get one, of course! And I know people say you forget it's there, and I'm sure that's true, but I think you've got to be more committed than I am at the moment to the idea, cos you can't just try it for a couple of weeks, realistically.


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> Makes perfect sense to me Katie. One of my feelings about a pump is that it would make me feel even more 'medicalised' than I already am, after a lifetime of never needing anything. With injections, I can forget about them totally for most of the day, except the few minutes when I'm working out the insulin and taking the injections. So, like you, I'm not sure if I'm mentally prepared yet for something like that. Not that I'd get one, of course! And I know people say you forget it's there, and I'm sure that's true, but I think you've got to be more committed than I am at the moment to the idea, cos you can't just try it for a couple of weeks, realistically.



Yes I am the same.  I know I had only been alive 18 years  But I thought of myself as very fit & healthy and I hardly ever went to the doctors, now I seem to live there  I'm sure you do forget it's there and it's probably not as bad as I think.  Maybe when I get back from australia  In the mean time I will try to get as good levels as possible with injections!


----------



## VBH

Northerner said:


> Isn't there something about how the liver has a good old dump of glucose for some people in the mornings (forgive the description!).



Dawn Phenomenon aka Somogyi Effect.

http://www.diabetes-support.org.uk/joomla/dawn-phenomenon


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> I dont know. God hates me  (and i'm not even religious)
> 
> Haha the pump... well...
> 
> This is going to sound awful but as ive probably said (a few times) I haven't had the best year ever and i'm not particularly in a good place or confident at the moment.  Having something attached to me like that would make me feel like more of a freak.  No offence to others, obviously I don't think people with pumps are freaks! I'm just self-conscious.  Obviously I want my control to be as good as possible for the sake of my health, so I would have one in future, but when I'm in a better place and feel better about myself. Urgh Ive gone all emotional hah .
> 
> Hope that makes sense!



Sorry to hear that Katie,

Hope you sort tings out soon enough, 

Northeners right the Liver does dump a load of glucose out in the morning, some more than others. 

I'm with both of you mind wouldn't want something attached ever I don't think.

glad to hear your thinking good thoughts about control.


Take care

Rossi

PS Hope it was okay to pop in here.


----------



## katie

VBH said:


> Dawn Phenomenon aka Somogyi Effect.
> 
> http://www.diabetes-support.org.uk/joomla/dawn-phenomenon



Thanks   I will give that a read.



rossi_mac said:


> Sorry to hear that Katie,
> 
> Hope you sort tings out soon enough,
> 
> Northeners right the Liver does dump a load of glucose out in the morning, some more than others.
> 
> I'm with both of you mind wouldn't want something attached ever I don't think.
> 
> glad to hear your thinking good thoughts about control.
> 
> Take care
> Rossi
> 
> PS Hope it was okay to pop in here.



Thanks rossi, i'm trying 
So you wouldn't want a pump ever? even if your control was really bad?

You are welcome in here anytime hehe.


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> Thanks   I will give that a read.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks rossi, i'm trying
> So you wouldn't want a pump ever? even if your control was really bad?
> 
> You are welcome in here anytime hehe.



ta,

I don' t think I would, but I guess if my control went down the pan I would reconsider!

It's plumbed into you I assume, so with work I'm on my feet climbing around sometimes, recently I climbed through a window and the pouch I had on my belt got ripped off! So if that was something plumbed into me, hmm probably not good!!

So are you considering getting one Katie??


----------



## VBH

I know an american T2 who had good control for years, then took a nosedive so that his A1cs went from the 5s to the 8s.  He suspects his betas started giving out.

He went onto a pump and has since had a1cs consistently ranging between 4.9 and 5.2

I know what you mean about having it ripped off tho Rossi.  I think that would be my main concern, but results like the above give food for thought.


----------



## rossi_mac

VBH said:


> I know an american T2 who had good control for years, then took a nosedive so that his A1cs went from the 5s to the 8s.  He suspects his betas started giving out.
> 
> He went onto a pump and has since had a1cs consistently ranging between 4.9 and 5.2
> 
> I know what you mean about having it ripped off tho Rossi.  I think that would be my main concern, but results like the above give food for thought.



Definately food fot thought, never say no! but control although isn't as good as your mate, ain't bad actually I'm not sure what my last A1c was? only had it taken twice, and they were soon after diagnosis so not bad but not great. I'll see what my numbers are in December!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Im with Twin (Katie) on this one , no offence to all you pumpers , but its not for me !! I just dont like the idea of being attatched to something all the time  Even if the alternative is 20 injections a day , which although I hate needles does'nt actually bother me .... weird I know


----------



## katie

hehe i hate other needles, but my needles are fine 
For now I would rather do as many injections as needed too.

Hmm where has munjeeta been? bet she's been eating loads of carbs so is avoiding the thread


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> hehe i hate other needles, but my needles are fine
> For now I would rather do as many injections as needed too.
> 
> Hmm where has munjeeta been? bet she's been eating loads of carbs so is avoiding the thread



Hmm good point twin , where is she ? deflected to Carboholics Anonymous ? 

Munjeeta !! come back we will forgive you your Carb sins


----------



## katie

yeah, as long as you forgive my sins!

I ate soo many carbs!


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> yeah, as long as you forgive my sins!
> 
> I ate soo many carbs!



Ok , lets all confess our sins now ....... Ummmm me first , well I forgot to eat yesterday and only had a biscuit ( to treat a hypo ) and a banana at about Midnight ... carbs and sugar 




And a fewwwwww Vodkas


----------



## katie

eeew AM that's not good, dont forget the "eat some food" part of your list lol.

I had some tiger bread, a rolo yogurt, a cookie, lots of orange juice eek that did no good for my levels.

I probably had more but i cant think, I just ate crap!


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> eeew AM that's not good, dont forget the "eat some food" part of your list lol.
> 
> I had some tiger bread, a rolo yogurt, a cookie, lots of orange juice eek that did no good for my levels.
> 
> I probably had more but i cant think, I just ate crap!



Oh well I think we all get those lets eat crap days  even me and I hardly eat lol , Its always Carbs you crave though hmmm , Why ?? Well I'm making a concious effort to eat today and have just roasted a chicken


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Oh well I think we all get those lets eat crap days  even me and I hardly eat lol , Its always Carbs you crave though hmmm , Why ?? Well I'm making a concious effort to eat today and have just roasted a chicken



Mmmm, roast chicken is my favourite!! Can I come round for tea??


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> Mmmm, roast chicken is my favourite!! Can I come round for tea??



Ha yeah Twin , we will have to share it with the dog though lol  and no potatoes ok


----------



## bev

A.M. - your not really keeping to the rules you set out are you? How on earth can you 'forget' to eat? Hunger pangs would have kicked in surely?
I am very concerned about your health A.M. - i think your starving yourself.
Please go to see your doctor asap - and demand to be referred to a diabetic team!
It is little wonder your levels are erratic A.M. I seriously hope you dont get an illness - even a cold could possibly put you into hospital at this rate. Its just playing russian rulette with your health.
I am not trying to upset you - but i think you would benefit from speaking to someone about these issues as your doing yourself possibly long term harm.
If you were mine - i would be extremely worried about you. Please start to eat - you need food to stay alive!Bev xxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

bev said:


> A.M. - your not really keeping to the rules you set out are you? How on earth can you 'forget' to eat? Hunger pangs would have kicked in surely?
> I am very concerned about your health A.M. - i think your starving yourself.
> Please go to see your doctor asap - and demand to be referred to a diabetic team!
> It is little wonder your levels are erratic A.M. I seriously hope you dont get an illness - even a cold could possibly put you into hospital at this rate. Its just playing russian rulette with your health.
> I am not trying to upset you - but i think you would benefit from speaking to someone about these issues as your doing yourself possibly long term harm.
> If you were mine - i would be extremely worried about you. Please start to eat - you need food to stay alive!Bev xxx



Hi Bev , I am being referred back to the hospital , just waiting for the appointment now. Umm I dont get hunger pangs I'm affraid after all my years as an anorexic , I learned to shut them off. Dont worry I'm defo not going down that path again !! i am making a concious effort to eat at least 3 small meals from now on. I am not offended or upset by the way Bev !!! thanks for caring !!!  It takes an awful lot to upset or offend me , and I always except  advice !! xxx


----------



## bev

Oh A.M. - I am so sorry - i honestly didnt know about your anorexia. If i had known - i wouldnt have said anything as i realise that it is an illness in its own right.
But i am so pleased that your making an effort to eat more! Also brilliant news that your waiting for an appointment for the hospital. Please let us know when it comes through and if you need any help with the questions etc - i am sure you will get loads from the lovely people on here (and me if i can)Bev x


----------



## insulinaddict09

bev said:


> Oh A.M. - I am so sorry - i honestly didnt know about your anorexia. If i had known - i wouldnt have said anything as i realise that it is an illness in its own right.
> But i am so pleased that your making an effort to eat more! Also brilliant news that your waiting for an appointment for the hospital. Please let us know when it comes through and if you need any help with the questions etc - i am sure you will get loads from the lovely people on here (and me if i can)Bev x



Bev its ok , really it is !! talking about it and having it  out in the open if half of the cure  I am well over that stage of my life now , I think stress and my best friend killing himself started that phase , its well and truly over now. I am very open about it as I think things like this should be discussed openly. Alot of young girls fall in to the Anorexia trap and people just dont realise how easy it is , and how vunerable young girls are , mine started in my late teens and i had it until a couple of years ago. ( although i doubt you are ever really cured ) thank you again for your  help and advice Bev its all appreciated!!


----------



## katie

TWIN, I didn't know about this  I'm glad you are over it!  Even more reason to try eating though, so i'm glad you are making a conscious effort 

So far this weekend I haven't had a reading under 15.  I have been binge eating!!  I don't know what's wrong with me   After the weekend i'm going to try really hard to be good and I REALLY need to get back to the exercise again or i'm going to ruin all my hard work.


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ha yeah Twin , we will have to share it with the dog though lol  and no potatoes ok



hehe no potatoes then, that's fine.  how was the chicken?? i went to see transformers 2 lol, it was alright I suppose


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> hehe no potatoes then, that's fine.  how was the chicken?? i went to see transformers 2 lol, it was alright I suppose



Yes the chicken was lovely thanks , and im having a nice cold lager (well another one ) Steff went to see that the other week and said is was rubbish , ive not seen it yet but i enjoyed the first one .


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yes the chicken was lovely thanks , and im having a nice cold lager (well another one ) Steff went to see that the other week and said is was rubbish , ive not seen it yet but i enjoyed the first one .



if you liked the first one you will probably like the second, it just isnt really my thing.  I just went because I had nothing better to do lol.

I really feel like a cold beer but we only ever have gin in this place grr lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> if you liked the first one you will probably like the second, it just isnt really my thing.  I just went because I had nothing better to do lol.
> 
> I really feel like a cold beer but we only ever have gin in this place grr lol



Hey thats a fair swap !! ive got a fridge full of Carling if you want that ? I'd defo prefer gin  Yeah Ive got the first  film on Dvd  , I thought it was brilliant .


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hey thats a fair swap !! ive got a fridge full of Carling if you want that ? I'd defo prefer gin  Yeah Ive got the first  film on Dvd  , I thought it was brilliant .



YAY let's swap  Ive got loads of gin and even some tonic too


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> YAY let's swap  Ive got loads of gin and even some tonic too



Okies Twin its a deal . you can keep the tonic though lol , just neat for me im affaid  Oooopss , Ummm CARBS ,  phew back to the subject in hand lol


----------



## katie

wow you are hardcore when it comes to spirits!! I have to disguise the taste of them because im not a fan lol.  Although I love martini & lemonade but ive recently discovered that it's really nice just on the rocks.  It is so sweet though im not sure it counts as a hardcore spirit lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> wow you are hardcore when it comes to spirits!! I have to disguise the taste of them because im not a fan lol.  Although I love martini & lemonade but ive recently discovered that it's really nice just on the rocks.  It is so sweet though im not sure it counts as a hardcore spirit lol



Yes I do like spirits but Im drinking a Carling at the moment which is hardly hardcore  Mmm Martini is nice if you are already drunk lol


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yes I do like spirits but Im drinking a Carling at the moment which is hardly hardcore  Mmm Martini is nice if you are already drunk lol



haha Noone likes Martini  I like it cos its sweet and doesnt taste too alcoholic 

Hey I thought you only drank occasionally?  you are worse than me this weekend lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> haha Noone likes Martini  I like it cos its sweet and doesnt taste too alcoholic
> 
> Hey I thought you only drank occasionally?  you are worse than me this weekend lol



I rarely drink , but when I do , well I sort of think what the hell and carry on drinking


----------



## katie

good old binge drinking, it's the only way to do it


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> good old binge drinking, it's the only way to do it



Ha ha yeah defo binge drinking is the way forward !  Shhh you are trying to get me told off by Northerner !!


----------



## Northerner

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ha ha yeah defo binge drinking is the way forward !  Shhh you are trying to get me told off by Northerner !!



I'm watching you and taking notes!

Just to get slightly back on topic, I had a low-carb tea last night (well, for me anyway). I had cauliflower cheese. It felt strange dosing under 10 units for my evening meal!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Northerner said:


> I'm watching you and taking notes!
> 
> Just to get slightly back on topic, I had a low-carb tea last night (well, for me anyway). I had cauliflower cheese. It felt strange dosing under 10 units for my evening meal!



Hey thats a good start , I love cauliflower cheese Mmmm , homemade I hope Northerner ? the shop bought ones are full of hidden nasties  I think I might make one tomorrow I really fancy it now , thanks for the idea , thats the first thing to eat I've actually fancied for a while ! I'm having Prawn salad today , Ive just come back from Tesco with all my fresh salad stuff 
Numbers wise I'm in the 6's so far today , I'm just trying to keep them nice and steady for the rest of the day now , one day at a time lol


----------



## katie

Mmm I had cauliflower cheese on friday night!  I woke to 5 today so im hoping today's levels will be better *fingers crossed*


----------



## Northerner

Nice to hear 6's and 5's from you both! Yes, I make practically all my own meals. Shop-bought meals are expensive, full of rubbish and about a third the portion size I would normally eat...


----------



## katie

Good good northerner, that's what I like to hear -  I make my own too.

Ive got a headache  probably because of my comedown from not being under 15 friday & saturday and waking to 5 today.  Ive just had an omelette and salad for lunch, i'm just hoping that i'm not randomly high before dinner because that would be really annoying grr.


----------



## katie

hmm about 3 hours after lunch and i'm 8.5, not bad! Could be better though grr!


----------



## sofaraway

katie said:


> hmm about 3 hours after lunch and i'm 8.5, not bad! Could be better though grr!



That good, I'd be happy with that, if the novorpaid last 4 hours in you it's got 1 more hour to bring you down to target 

I'll hop out of this thread now, as my jackets potato is cooking


----------



## katie

sofaraway said:


> That good, I'd be happy with that, if the novorpaid last 4 hours in you it's got 1 more hour to bring you down to target
> 
> I'll hop out of this thread now, as my jackets potato is cooking



Yes very true, i havent made dinner yet so i'll see if it has come down anymore just before I eat. 

Haha!  I'll probably be having some carbs for dinner, just not too many


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hello . well I've had another good reading  a 5.4 pre meal reading !! OMG  . I've had Prawn salad and shhhh a small bread roll  , thats me evicted from my own thread hehehe


----------



## katie

wow well done twin!! have u done anything different to get such good levels??


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> wow well done twin!! have u done anything different to get such good levels??



No I dont think so  just started drinking ? Yay the cure for Diabetes !! binge drinking !! ha only joking. No nothing different , I have upped my Levemir by 2 units but I only just did that so it wont have taken effect yet. I'm puzzled ???


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> No I dont think so  just started drinking ? Yay the cure for Diabetes !! binge drinking !! ha only joking. No nothing different , I have upped my Levemir by 2 units but I only just did that so it wont have taken effect yet. I'm puzzled ???



haha thats funny because ive noticed the day after ive been drinking heavily my levels are really good  not whilst i drink though, they go up to the 20s!


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> haha thats funny because ive noticed the day after ive been drinking heavily my levels are really good  not whilst i drink though, they go up to the 20s!



Weird isnt it ,  drink ... get lower sugar levels but bugger up your liver !!


----------



## katie

you just cant win lol


----------



## Munjeeta

katie said:


> hehe i hate other needles, but my needles are fine
> For now I would rather do as many injections as needed too.
> 
> Hmm where has munjeeta been? bet she's been eating loads of carbs so is avoiding the thread





insulinaddict09 said:


> Hmm good point twin , where is she ? deflected to Carboholics Anonymous ?
> 
> Munjeeta !! come back we will forgive you your Carb sins



Haha... SOrry guys, been AWOL this weekend. Too much wine and long train journeys... Avoiding testing but when I have the levels have actually been ok. I shudder to think what they were doing in between though. It looks like I've missed some conversations though... I will make sure I read everything!


----------



## katie

haha I used to have a life too 

Glad you are back


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hi Munjeeta , and Twin.... and any lurkers  Good levels again for me today !!! I think Ive stumbled across Northerners cure  Well I've had low normal levels and one 3+ hypo , so all good for me today Woooo  And mysteriously its since Ive been eating more , weird  Hows things going for you guys today?


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi Munjeeta , and Twin.... and any lurkers, Good levels again for me today !!! I think Ive stumbled across Northerners cure Well I've had low normal levels and one 3+ hypo , so all good for me today Woooo  And mysteriously its since Ive been eating more , weird. Hows things going for you guys today?



Wow well done twin, eating regularly definitely helps I think   Have you still had to take quite a lot of insulin?

I woke up to 5.4 (woo) and now about three hours after lunch im 10.3 - I didnt know the exact amount of carbs, so that isnt too bad.

Ive only got one test strip left again though


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> Wow well done twin, eating regularly definitely helps I think   Have you still had to take quite a lot of insulin?
> 
> I woke up to 5.4 (woo) and now about three hours after lunch im 10.3 - I didnt know the exact amount of carbs, so that isnt too bad.
> 
> Ive only got one test strip left again though



Twin !!! no test strips !!?? , umm me two  ive got 2 left , I need to get my script tomorrow . Still good levels so far , no Im not taking more Insulin , less now if anything . Any news from Munjeeta ?


----------



## katie

Hehe oops, yeah I need to go and get them tomorrow, urgh the effort   Luckily I discovered they now do online ordering woo, so on friday night I ordered what I need so just need to collect it now.

Haven't seen munjeeta, guess she is busy pretending to be a lion or whatever it is she does


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> Hehe oops, yeah I need to go and get them tomorrow, urgh the effort   Luckily I discovered they now do online ordering woo, so on friday night I ordered what I need so just need to collect it now.
> 
> Haven't seen munjeeta, guess she is busy pretending to be a lion or whatever it is she does



 Hahaha a Lion ??  hey not fair I cant order mine online or by phone , I have to go in to the surgery


----------



## katie

she is doing the lion king production lol.  

Have you checked on the surgery's website? Mine has only just started doing it and i'm amazed they have managed it


----------



## rossi_mac

Hey girls,

The Boots near me always offer to get me my script for me, they have a deal with a number of surgeries, might be worth a look Addict?

I had a low carb tea, omlette and salad! Mmmmmmm.

Good to read you're all got good numbers these past few days.


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> The Boots near me always offer to get me my script for me, they have a deal with a number of surgeries, might be worth a look Addict?
> 
> I had a low carb tea, omlette and salad! Mmmmmmm.
> 
> Good to read you're all got good numbers these past few days.



hey I had an omlette and salad too lol , very healthy


----------



## rossi_mac

and tasty! I cannay have an omlette without ketchup mind! Is that weird??


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> and tasty! I cannay have an omlette without ketchup mind! Is that weird??



Umm in a word YES !! and ewww  , that is wrong on soo many levels


----------



## katie

i had that yesterday.

yes thats a bit odd rossi, and ruins the taste of a good omelette!


----------



## rossi_mac

I had a mate at uni who put it on absolutely everything!! 
Yeah I know what you mean, I wouldn't have tommy K on cheese on toast!
But I just can't do it! Maybe I'll try next time.


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> I had a mate at uni who put it on absolutely everything!!
> Yeah I know what you mean, I wouldn't have tommy K on cheese on toast!
> But I just can't do it! Maybe I'll try next time.



I know I'm weird but I hate ketchup !! ewww I love salad cream though  and mayo , with prawns mmm


----------



## Munjeeta

Hello all! Sounds like a better day level-wise! A am indeed rushed off my feet at the moment, Lion king stuff is in full swing and I just have a list as long as my arm of things to do, I will try and pop on here as much as I can but I prob won't be around too much before the end of term! Keep keeping me posted though  My levels have been ok today, a bit on the low side, but I think that's just cos I'm running round like a mad thing! I will keep trying to read posts  Hope everyone's well though!


----------



## rossi_mac

Hope it goes well munjeeta, I find that days when I'm running around on my feet all day (quite literally) my levels are much better behaved, even if I do carb it then too!


----------



## katie

Hello fellow low-carbers (ehem, or at least people-who-try-to-reduce-carb-intake-ers),  how is everyone?

Munjeeta, I hope the play is going well and you aren't too stressed.


So for me today has started out WONDERFULLY (I just lied).

I went to bed with a level of 10.4, which had come down a bit from 12.1, so I thought YAY by the time I wake up it will be fine. How wrong I was...

I felt a bit funny whilst I was trying to get to sleep so I tested again and I was 11.2 grr.  Just did my morning test (4 hours later) and im 17.7.  I couldnt have had a hypo because I only slept an hour.  I guess it was partly to do with my crazy lack of sleep.  It's made me feel even worse and I have a longer than usual day at work too, grr!


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> Hello fellow low-carbers (ehem, or at least people-who-try-to-reduce-carb-intake-ers),  how is everyone?
> 
> Munjeeta, I hope the play is going well and you aren't too stressed.
> 
> 
> So for me today has started out WONDERFULLY (I just lied).
> 
> I went to bed with a level of 10.4, which had come down a bit from 12.1, so I thought YAY by the time I wake up it will be fine. How wrong I was...
> 
> I felt a bit funny whilst I was trying to get to sleep so I tested again and I was 11.2 grr.  Just did my morning test (4 hours later) and im 17.7.  I couldnt have had a hypo because I only slept an hour.  I guess it was partly to do with my crazy lack of sleep.  It's made me feel even worse and I have a longer than usual day at work too, grr!





Awww sorry Twin . yeah I think lack of sleep does defo mess with your numbers grrr , you might have to up your Basal . 
Hi Munjeeta , good luck with the play !! woo so holiday time for you soon then !, how long are the holidays now ? it seems that the children are always on holiday , everywhere i go the shops are full of kids not at school... ahh I do live in liverpool though  hehehe Yes try and pop in , its not the same without your posts !! i look forward to reading them . take care all xxA.m 
OOOps  forgot to say ... good levels for me AGAIN !! normals and one 2+ hypos ..... thank god for Basal


----------



## Munjeeta

Right I've just read a lot of this thread... Phew! Feels like I've been away years! I'm having an evening off from stressing tonight, I'm beginning to figure what will be will be...

Anne-Marie... I'm sorry to hear about your struggles with anorexia. It must be difficult now, but as you say, talking about it and being open about it are definitely important in moving forward.

And back to the sugars... Mine have been good since my massive period blip. Although running really quite low. I had a macaroni and lentil bake thing (fairly carb laden) took 3 units of novorapid and was only 8.8 2 hrs after... I'm a little confused! Had 2 hypos today, but no bounceback higher than 8, so can't really complain although really want to avoid hypoes... Think I'm still having a bit of a basal nightmare, even though I keep trying to test it!

How have yours been today since the highs, Katie? I think funny things happen in the night... Gremlins under the bed and whatnot... Mine are never normal over night! Have they been ok today?

Thanks, Rossi, yeah, i think being run off my feet does keep the levels down, but hey, I'm just eating to keep them up at the mo!!


----------



## rossi_mac

*Breakfasts*

Morning ladies,

Just popping in to say hi and ask for your thoughts as resident low carbers.

I never used to eat  a breakfast, unless hungover or it was the weekend!

I'm now making a concious effort to and am enjoying my cereal, well I enjoy any meal I can eat with a spoon! 

I know you'll all say egss and bacon, but are there any low, or lowish carb cereals out there that you know of??

cheers

Rossi


----------



## katie

Hey Jeeta, 

Are the levels still pretty good?

Mine have been on the high side, but not too high, like about 10.  It's a bit annoying. If I want them to be within range I have to think about it all day every day and watch what I eat & exercise 

Rossi, I think by nature cereal is mainly carbohydrate.  The best thing to do is have cereal with a low GI - something like Weetabix or Shreaded wheat etc.  I have weetabix when Im being good and if im not i'll have weetos


----------



## Munjeeta

rossi_mac said:


> Morning ladies,
> Just popping in to say hi and ask for your thoughts as resident low carbers.
> I never used to eat  a breakfast, unless hungover or it was the weekend!
> I'm now making a concious effort to and am enjoying my cereal, well I enjoy any meal I can eat with a spoon!
> I know you'll all say egss and bacon, but are there any low, or lowish carb cereals out there that you know of??
> cheers
> Rossi



I'm afraid I have no idea, Rossi... I don't think I could be counted as low carb really, I do eat carbs at most meals, I just eat a lot less than I used to (which was a LOT!) And I always eat muesli for breakfast, full of carbs!



katie said:


> Hey Jeeta,
> 
> Are the levels still pretty good?
> 
> Mine have been on the high side, but not too high, like about 10.  It's a bit annoying. If I want them to be within range I have to think about it all day every day and watch what I eat & exercise
> 
> Rossi, I think by nature cereal is mainly carbohydrate.  The best thing to do is have cereal with a low GI - something like Weetabix or Shreaded wheat etc.  I have weetabix when Im being good and if im not i'll have weetos



Yeah, levels have been good this week. A few too many lows for my liking, but no major spikes on the bounc back which is good. I've been testing a lot as I've been so busy, need to make sure they're not going funny on me and the highest I've been since last Friday is 11.9. Most of my readings have been in range, which I'm well pleased about! But I just know, I'll get to the summer holidays and have to start all over again, because I'll be being a lazy bones! Although... Might try and make a concerted effort to go to the gym this holiday...

10's not too bad... Many hypoes? But i know what you mean, the only way to get perfect levels is to be watching them minute to minute and that's just draining. But i don't know... I've been feeling a lot better with my sugar levels right: less tired; more energetic. And while it's a trade off, I'm starting to think that if being on top of it all the time means my levels are better then it's worth it. Better levels also means I don't get so worried about the threat of dreaded complications... When they're high all I can think about is the bad things that might happen! I think I'm just getting a bit old and boring! Although I have a hen weekend in York this weekend... Watch all my wise words go shooting out of the window


----------



## katie

Nothing above 11.9, that's awesome   It will be interesting to see how they are during the holidays.  You never know, eating less carbs than you used to might be enough to keep the levels good.

Ive testing ALOT last night/today and ive noticed that morning thing happened again. I couldn't sleep, hence the crazy times...

2.30am: 9.9
3.00am: 8.7
3.50am: 6.9
4.00am: 6.6
I felt like I was on my way down so had 2 glucose tablets
Woke up at 7.20am (accidental lie-in, yay!) to: 5.1
by the time I got to work at 8.00am I was: 7.9 
without touching food.
Ive had a coffee now with milk & 1 sugar and i'm now: 9.8
before breakfast.

No more testing until lunch 

I cant believe I woke up to 5.1 and then once I got to work 40mins later I was 7.9, grr!  I could tell as well because I felt slightly low when I woke up but by the time I got to work my hands felt all dry so felt a bit high.

I know what you mean about complications  I'm really worried about my eye test next week because i had a little bit of retinopathy last time I went and I reeaaally hope it hasn't got worse! grr.  Then there is the strangly numb tow which I haven't found out about yet, it better have nothing to do with diabetes


----------



## Northerner

Hi katie, some interesting figures! If it had been me, I wouldn't have had the glucose tabs if I was 5.1. In fact, I was 5.1 this morning when I woke! I don't worry unless it's under 4.0. If you haven't had any bolus insulin, then even though they are smalll amounts of glucose/sugar (15g total?), then they might be what's pushing you up. Personally, even though I know they say you can have 10g 'free carbs', it would raise me by 2 mmol.

It's a puzzle!


----------



## katie

Hi northe.  I had the glucose tablets at 4am before I went to sleep when I was at a level of 6.6 because I started at a level of 9.9 and felt I was going down.  Then I woke up at 7.20am to a level of 5.1, so im glad I took the tablets or I would have had even less sleep


----------



## C*5_Dodger

Northerner said:


> Hi katie, some interesting figures! If it had been me, I wouldn't have had the glucose tabs if I was 5.1. In fact, I was 5.1 this morning when I woke! I don't worry unless it's under 4.0. If you haven't had any bolus insulin, then even though they are smalll amounts of glucose/sugar (15g total?), then they might be what's pushing you up. Personally, even though I know they say you can have 10g 'free carbs', it would raise me by 2 mmol.
> 
> It's a puzzle!



Dear Northerner,

I think you are correct the tabs used by katie must have caused the rise or at least stopped the drastic fall. The calculation below shows that, for example, just 10 gms of table sugar can cause a rise of 5.84mmols in blood sugar. This of course assumes that the person in question has no circulating insulin whatsoever.

If you consume 10gms of sucrose (29.21mmols), after it is broken down you finish up with 29.21 mmols of glucose and 29.21mmols of fructose (no I haven't made a mistake – trust me). Now the human body contains about 5L of blood, so the *increase* in blood sugar concentration is 29.21/5 mmols/L = 5.84mmols/L.

Regards  Dodger


----------



## katie

So you guys think they made my levels rise 4 hours after consuming them?


----------



## C*5_Dodger

katie said:


> So you guys think they made my levels rise 4 hours after consuming them?



Dear katie,

I cannot say exactly what is going on but one thing is for sure if you take a reading and then take a second reading later and it is higher, by definition, at the time of the second reading you *must* have more glucose in your bloodstream!

Warmest Regards  Dodger


----------



## rossi_mac

Hmm I don't see how they could I think you did right Katie, only you know how you works best! But good advise from them tho, even if they have confused simple old me!


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> Hi northe.  I had the glucose tablets at 4am before I went to sleep when I was at a level of 6.6 because I started at a level of 9.9 and felt I was going down.  Then I woke up at 7.20am to a level of 5.1, so im glad I took the tablets or I would have had even less sleep



Sorry Katie, I misread what you'd written. It does seem unlikely that, since you had dropped by the time you got up, the tabs caused the later rise! I don't know, maybe your basal has an odd profile in you? I used to get a bit of a peak, causing me to fall low by 3-4 am, then a steadier rise during the morning, partly masked by my breakfast bolus. I have very little experience of what missing a meal does to my levels, as I've only missed two since diagnosis, but maybe that's an element - that once you're awake your liver is pushing out more glucose and your basal is insufficient to prevent a rise. Maybe splitting the basal would help?


----------



## katie

C*5_Dodger said:


> Dear katie,
> 
> I cannot say exactly what is going on but one thing is for sure if you take a reading and then take a second reading later and it is higher, by definition, at the time of the second reading you *must* have more glucose in your bloodstream!
> 
> Warmest Regards  Dodger



Thanks Dodger, It's a shame there's no way of knowing whether my liver is chucking some out 



rossi_mac said:


> Hmm I don't see how they could I think you did right Katie, only you know how you works best! But good advise from them tho, even if they have confused simple old me!



me too rossi, me too...



Northerner said:


> Sorry Katie, I misread what you'd written. It does seem unlikely that, since you had dropped by the time you got up, the tabs caused the later rise! I don't know, maybe your basal has an odd profile in you? I used to get a bit of a peak, causing me to fall low by 3-4 am, then a steadier rise during the morning, partly masked by my breakfast bolus. I have very little experience of what missing a meal does to my levels, as I've only missed two since diagnosis, but maybe that's an element - that once you're awake your liver is pushing out more glucose and your basal is insufficient to prevent a rise. Maybe splitting the basal would help?



No worries, I thought you might have.  I have been taking my basal at 1am, what would the difference be if I split it? Sorry I'm getting a bit confused lol.  And I didn't miss a meal, if that's what you were saying. Again, i'm confused  (it doesn't take much).


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> ...No worries, I thought you might have.  I have been taking my basal at 1am, what would the difference be if I split it? Sorry I'm getting a bit confused lol.  And I didn't miss a meal, if that's what you were saying. Again, i'm confused  (it doesn't take much).



I thought you said you didn't have breakfast?...Just reread again, and I see you 9.8 was before your breakfast! 

Maybe it has something to do with your lack of sleep? Perhaps, if you kepy waking up, your general hormonal levels (including the glucagon that makes your liver put out glucose) was not conforming to it's natural cycle.

Actually, it's things like this that make you see the advantages of a pump and setting different basal rates - you might need a lower one through the night and then a higher one in the morning, but you can't really do that with MDI, even if you split the dose. Sigh!


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> I thought you said you didn't have breakfast?...Just reread again, and I see you 9.8 was before your breakfast!
> 
> Maybe it has something to do with your lack of sleep? Perhaps, if you kepy waking up, your general hormonal levels (including the glucagon that makes your liver put out glucose) was not conforming to it's natural cycle.
> 
> Actually, it's things like this that make you see the advantages of a pump and setting different basal rates - you might need a lower one through the night and then a higher one in the morning, but you can't really do that with MDI, even if you split the dose. Sigh!



Did I explain myself reeeaaally badly?  I had weetabix, as I always do when i'm awake for breakfast 

Yes I do think that lack of sleep mucks things up a bit, I just really couldnt get to sleep  Ideally I need someone to knock me out at about 10 or 11 each night (ok, maybe that wouldnt be ideal, but you know...).

Lunchtime soon, let's see how the breakfast novo did


----------



## katie

PS. I'm absolutely starving, but avoiding snacks in the bid to having amazing levels for the day! My tummy is 'a rumbling.


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> PS. I'm absolutely starving, but avoiding snacks in the bid to having amazing levels for the day! My tummy is 'a rumbling.



Fingers crossed for a good level!


----------



## katie

Well it was 7.8, not too bad and much better than yesterday.
I even took readings between breakfast and lunch to see how much I spiked, not sure what's got into me  but I will have sore fingers tomorrow!

Ive just eaten my cat food (tuna light lunch) and rice cake and I don't feel very full. Think i'll be hungry in about 10 minutes time


----------



## katie

So yeah... apparently starving myself works quite well.
2.5 hours after lunch I was 8.3, 4.5 hours after I was 6.1.  Then I snacked on some rice cakes because I was doing cleaning (aka intense exercise ) and I ate one too many because now i'm 10.9 - Not too bad though.


----------



## katie

> Hi Twin , yeah i was fine after my takeaway actually  in fact by 10/11pm i was quite low and had to have some supper !! OMG all good today so far too. Hope you are good today ? I cant believe I slept so long either , I think once I was asleep my body just took what sleep it could get , I did wake with a bloody headache tho and I was late with my morning Levemir grrrr catch you later Twin , tc xx



Hey!

Thought I'd answer this in our lovely low-carbers thread lol.  Wow can't believe your levels were so good after the takeaway, that must have been some good guess work!

Mine were good yesterday because I tried really hard, until the evening when I pigged out and went high.  Today I started high because of last night so I woke to 13.4.  I was earning some pennies doing some cleaning again today which seems to have magically kept my levels good  I was 5.7 after cleaning and now im 4.8 and about to have some very later dinner. WOO 

How have yours been today?


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> Hey!
> 
> Thought I'd answer this in our lovely low-carbers thread lol.  Wow can't believe your levels were so good after the takeaway, that must have been some good guess work!
> 
> Mine were good yesterday because I tried really hard, until the evening when I pigged out and went high.  Today I started high because of last night so I woke to 13.4.  I was earning some pennies doing some cleaning again today which seems to have magically kept my levels good  I was 5.7 after cleaning and now im 4.8 and about to have some very later dinner. WOO
> 
> How have yours been today?



Hi Twin , Ive had good levels again , Im in the 5's now , down from the 6's  my takeaway lastnight was painless because i only ate some of the meat and the lettuce , i never eat the bread , and the garlic mushrooms were just mushrooms in garlic not in bread crumbs or anything . I only had a few units of humalog to cover it , but was low later and had to have some supper . so it was still very low carb wooo  , chips would have been nice though but not worth the high levels


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi Twin , Ive had good levels again , Im in the 5's now , down from the 6's  my takeaway lastnight was painless because i only ate some of the meat and the lettuce , i never eat the bread , and the garlic mushrooms were just mushrooms in garlic not in bread crumbs or anything . I only had a few units of humalog to cover it , but was low later and had to have some supper . so it was still very low carb wooo  , chips would have been nice though but not worth the high levels



oooh I see, it was low carb takeaway   If I have takeaway it has to be full of carbs, i hardly ever have it hehe.

Wow your change in levels is amazing, have you literally just been eating more and getting more sleep to see such a difference? your next HbA1c will be sooo much better.  My problem is eating too much I think haha.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Yeah I know Twin , the only thing I am doing different is eating more , I have increased my Basal by 2 units and I have slept abit more the last couple of days. Also I am not taking any Humalog now unless I eat. puzzling


----------



## rossi_mac

I used to be told "eatings cheating" but that was to do with soaking the booze up.

Well done addict on eating & sleeping, proof that it does help.

Katie I hope you are getting some good shut eye these past few days.


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yeah I know Twin , the only thing I am doing different is eating more , I have increased my Basal by 2 units and I have slept abit more the last couple of days. Also I am not taking any Humalog now unless I eat. puzzling



Hmm I guess the not eating was doing something really bad that made your numbers crazy then! so glad they are better.  Do you carb count (or carb guess?) or just know how much u usually need to take?



rossi_mac said:


> I used to be told "eatings cheating" but that was to do with soaking the booze up.
> 
> Well done addict on eating & sleeping, proof that it does help.
> 
> Katie I hope you are getting some good shut eye these past few days.



Yes thanks rossi, err well whenever i dont have to get up early for work I get plenty of sleep in the day lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hi Twin I know my ratio is 1 unit per 10g of Carbs , so I do go by that rule usually, sometimes I do just guess though , I am trying to avoid doing that now .


----------



## Munjeeta

Woohoo  Sound like you've had some good levels  And yes - food and sleep, obviously the recipe! Well done!

Mine have been ok... Hen do over the weekend so didn't test too much, but still not gone any higher than 11 when I have so can't really complain! Did our Lion King performance yesterday and had 3 hypoes: 1 at the interval cos of running around madly and 2 after (one before bed and one at 6 o'clock this morning) probably becaus of relaxing after all the hard work! One and a half days to go till the holidays 

How are they today peeps?


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> Hey Jeeta,
> 
> Are the levels still pretty good?
> 
> Mine have been on the high side, but not too high, like about 10.  It's a bit annoying. If I want them to be within range I have to think about it all day every day and watch what I eat & exercise
> 
> Rossi, I think by nature cereal is mainly carbohydrate.  The best thing to do is have cereal with a low GI - something like Weetabix or Shreaded wheat etc.  I have weetabix when Im being good and if im not i'll have weetos



Had weeta bix the other morning, miss judged the carbs and had a bit of a wobble! Can I ask how much you would inject for 2 of them? Or what you consider to be there carb content??

Wife out tonight so I'm having a low carb tea, aka fry up! black pudding, bacon, sausage and eggs!!

Hope you are all well.

Rossi.


----------



## Twitchy

Hi Rossi

I think (!) weetabix are around 10g carbs each, (so depending on your ratios!!!) a couple of units? Don't forget to account for the carbs of any milk or juice you put on though! (Do check the packet too!)  Am pretty confident though - this was about the only food they had in the maternity ward whilst I was there that could be accurately carb counted!! W'b for breakfast, lunch and tea, yum!


----------



## rossi_mac

Cheers Twitchy, I read the packet and saw the % of carbs per 100g, but didn't think that they were a bit lighter then my usual of museli!! When will I learn!!


----------



## katie

Hi Rossi, they have 25.7g of carbs per 2 biscuits with semi-skimmed milk.  So if your ratio is 1:10g that's about 2.5 units! ( or 2 or 3).  Do you remember how much you took last time?


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> Hi Rossi, they have 25.7g of carbs per 2 biscuits with semi-skimmed milk.  So if your ratio is 1:10g that's about 2.5 units! ( or 2 or 3).  Do you remember how much you took last time?



4!! no wonder I went a bit wobblie woops!

Thanks for setting me right!


----------



## katie

You're welcome 

I have to take 6-8 units for it usually, grr not fair!!


----------



## katie

Munjeeta said:


> Woohoo  Sound like you've had some good levels  And yes - food and sleep, obviously the recipe! Well done!
> 
> Mine have been ok... Hen do over the weekend so didn't test too much, but still not gone any higher than 11 when I have so can't really complain! Did our Lion King performance yesterday and had 3 hypoes: 1 at the interval cos of running around madly and 2 after (one before bed and one at 6 o'clock this morning) probably becaus of relaxing after all the hard work! One and a half days to go till the holidays
> 
> How are they today peeps?



Jeeeeta!! ehem.  I missed this post.  How are you? Have you got much planned for the summer holidays?

You did well to not be over 11 during the hen weekend, i'm sure I would have been in the 20s lol. Are they still good?

My levels have been behaving themselves, mostly!  I woke up high at 11.1, but then went down to 5.1 before lunch woo.  It's been like that for a few days now.  I keep waking up a bit high (because I nibble in the evenings! If you can call it nibbling haha) but then during the day my levels are quite good.

Actually thinking about it... I only had a piece of toast last night and I was at 6.7, I took my usual 4 units for a piece of bread so I shouldnt really have woken up high at all. It's really random


----------



## Munjeeta

katie said:


> Jeeeeta!! ehem.  I missed this post.  How are you? Have you got much planned for the summer holidays?
> 
> You did well to not be over 11 during the hen weekend, i'm sure I would have been in the 20s lol. Are they still good?
> 
> My levels have been behaving themselves, mostly!  I woke up high at 11.1, but then went down to 5.1 before lunch woo.  It's been like that for a few days now.  I keep waking up a bit high (because I nibble in the evenings! If you can call it nibbling haha) but then during the day my levels are quite good.
> 
> Actually thinking about it... I only had a piece of toast last night and I was at 6.7, I took my usual 4 units for a piece of bread so I shouldnt really have woken up high at all. It's really random



Yay - behaving themselves levels - well done  Night times are definitely the hardest bit (maybe try *shock horror* waking up at 3am?! )

Mine have gone to pot again... Just as I knew they would, having gone from running around madly at school to sitting down on my bum. I bounced yesterday from 5 to 14 to 4 to 14 to 4... Not good! I just need to start from scratch again... Which is a nicely depressing thought!! I have my school regime sorted though nearly, I just need to remember it for Sept, hehe! 

No massive plans; I'm off to Northern Ireland for a wedding in a couple of weeks and me and the boyf are moving in together  He's moving down from Manchester which is exciting! How's about you? Are you actually having to find a new job then? You'll need to if you're saving for Australia, how exciting too


----------



## katie

Munjeeta said:


> Yay - behaving themselves levels - well done Night times are definitely the hardest bit (maybe try *shock horror* waking up at 3am?! )
> 
> Mine have gone to pot again... Just as I knew they would, having gone from running around madly at school to sitting down on my bum. I bounced yesterday from 5 to 14 to 4 to 14 to 4... Not good! I just need to start from scratch again... Which is a nicely depressing thought!! I have my school regime sorted though nearly, I just need to remember it for Sept, hehe!
> 
> No massive plans; I'm off to Northern Ireland for a wedding in a couple of weeks and me and the boyf are moving in together  He's moving down from Manchester which is exciting! How's about you? Are you actually having to find a new job then? You'll need to if you're saving for Australia, how exciting too



Yeah somehow they are a lot better than they used to be, I think it's mainly because I test alot more.  The problem is with basal testing, I go to bed about 3am most nights and then get up at 7   Which I know is really bad and probably not good for my levels but i'm trying to sort it out!

Have you written your term time ratios down? Hopefully it won't take too long to sort out your holiday ratios.  How's it going today?  Wow you are such a grown up, moving in with your boyfriend  that's going to be really cool, getting to see him every day.  At the moment we havent lost our jobs (my mum does the day-to-day running of the business).  We are getting back in there on wednesday, but I expect it will go into liquidation very soon.  Ive got a second job so it isnt the end of the world, but i'm going to have to find another one if I want enough money for Aus! Yeah, I really can't wait to go


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hello Girls I hope you are both ok . Sorry Ive not been in here for so long  Well even though Ive been sick in bed for a week , after my initial 20+ my levels have all been really good  My highest yesterday was 5.9 and lowest was 4.3 , I think I have finally cracked my Basal Woooooo!!!!!!


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hello Girls I hope you are both ok . Sorry Ive not been in here for so long  Well even though Ive been sick in bed for a week , after my initial 20+ my levels have all been really good  My highest yesterday was 5.9 and lowest was 4.3 , I think I have finally cracked my Basal Woooooo!!!!!!



wow thats amazing AM  Are you completely over the swine flu now?? I'm now jealous of your levels, it's not fair hehe  Hope you are well x


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> wow thats amazing AM  Are you completely over the swine flu now?? I'm now jealous of your levels, it's not fair hehe  Hope you are well x



Hi Twin , Im over the worst of the oinking , still got the kidney infection though so I'm still dosed up on antibiotics and painkillers  and even my aches , ache lol .  I am alot better though , Im just sooooo tired all the time atm , I can barely stay awake for a few hours Grrr . I am eating but only small amounts which is probably another reason my levels are so good , that and the fact that I seem to finally have cracked my Basal. Hows things with you ?? Australia soon !!!! eeeekkkkk


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi Twin , Im over the worst of the oinking , still got the kidney infection though so I'm still dosed up on antibiotics and painkillers  and even my aches , ache lol .  I am alot better though , Im just sooooo tired all the time atm , I can barely stay awake for a few hours Grrr . I am eating but only small amounts which is probably another reason my levels are so good , that and the fact that I seem to finally have cracked my Basal. Hows things with you ?? Australia soon !!!! eeeekkkkk



Aww that doesnt sound very nice, i hope it all clears up sooon!  At least your are catching up on all that sleep   How much basal are you taking now? glad you got it sorted out.  I'm good thanks. bit worried about having enough money to go to Oz, but i'll get there eventually no matter what. Really cant wait to go now


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> Aww that doesnt sound very nice, i hope it all clears up sooon!  At least your are catching up on all that sleep   How much basal are you taking now? glad you got it sorted out.  I'm good thanks. bit worried about having enough money to go to Oz, but i'll get there eventually no matter what. Really cant wait to go now



Ive only upped my nightime dose of Levemir by 2 units ( I split dose ) and it has made a major difference!! I no longer have to jab  Bolus without food to try and stay level during the day , if I dont eat I stay low or sometimes drop to hypo barely (3's) so less jabs 

How long is it till you go now ?? my god this place will not be the same without you !!


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ive only upped my nightime dose of Levemir by 2 units ( I split dose ) and it has made a major difference!! I no longer have to jab  Bolus without food to try and stay level during the day , if I dont eat I stay low or sometimes drop to hypo barely (3's) so less jabs
> 
> How long is it till you go now ?? my god this place will not be the same without you !!



wow only 2 units, thats really good.

aww thanks twin  I havent got an exact date but it will be end of august/beginning of september! woo! I really should look at flights now so I can get the best deal, oops. Think i'll take a look later.


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> wow online 2 units, thats really good.
> 
> aww thanks twin  I havent got an exact date but it will be end of august/beginning of september! woo! I really should look at flights now so I can get the best deal, oops. Think i'll take a look later.



I know its amazing the difference 2 units of the magic stuff will make lol , and to top it all I usually workout everyday .... Ive done jack as Ive been stuck in bed since last monday !! so 2 extra units and no bloody exersise and you could have good levels too !! heheheh total fluke ... must be  
We will all miss you so much here when you go though  you'll have to look in every so often and let us all know that you are ok , sunning yourself on an Aussie beach with some hunk  I think I might come with you lol hehehe


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> I know its amazing the difference 2 units of the magic stuff will make lol , and to top it all I usually workout everyday .... Ive done jack as Ive been stuck in bed since last monday !! so 2 extra units and no bloody exersise and you could have good levels too !! heheheh total fluke ... must be
> We will all miss you so much here when you go though  you'll have to look in every so often and let us all know that you are ok , sunning yourself on an Aussie beach with some hunk  I think I might come with you lol hehehe



lol yeah it is quite amazing, I guess because you arent eating much, the levimir can keep you constant even though you are lying down all day.

Aww, don't worry I will come on here whenever i'm in an internet cafe.  If im on here too much though i'm probably not having enough fun haha.  Hmm me on an australian beach with a hunk? I can dream I suppose, but you never know  Haha, yeah you should come join me, tell your brother you'll work from Oz


----------



## rossi_mac

Katie, you leaving Sunny B?? Not enough sun for you, you gotta go down under!!? Well everyone I know who's been down under has had a cracker, so make sure you do to. I went out for a while when working on a boat off North Coast all I saw was a dodgy little hostel and a bar, oh and an Irish bar in Darwin!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> lol yeah it is quite amazing, I guess because you arent eating much, the levimir can keep you constant even though you are lying down all day.
> 
> Aww, don't worry I will come on here whenever i'm in an internet cafe.  If im on here too much though i'm probably not having enough fun haha.  Hmm me on an australian beach with a hunk? I can dream I suppose, but you never know  Haha, yeah you should come join me, tell your brother you'll work from Oz



Hmmm I wish he'd go for that  unfortunately he wont . The only reason I'm getting away with being up here and working for him is that my job hasnt officially started yet , when it does he'll work me to an early grave .


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> Katie, you leaving Sunny B?? Not enough sun for you, you gotta go down under!!? Well everyone I know who's been down under has had a cracker, so make sure you do to. I went out for a while when working on a boat off North Coast all I saw was a dodgy little hostel and a bar, oh and an Irish bar in Darwin!!



haha yep rossi, not enough sun, even in Sunny B   Yeah my friends out there have been there for nearly a year now and they are loving it, so it should be good  well 2 bars, what more do you need really?? hehe



insulinaddict09 said:


> Hmmm I wish he'd go for that unfortunately he wont . The only reason I'm getting away with being up here and working for him is that my job hasnt officially started yet , when it does he'll work me to an early grave .



oh noo  dont let him work you too hard! what kind of business does he do? or is it secret because he's a CPO or something?


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> haha yep rossi, not enough sun, even in Sunny B   Yeah my friends out there have been there for nearly a year now and they are loving it, so it should be good  well 2 bars, what more do you need really?? hehe
> 
> 
> 
> oh noo  dont let him work you too hard! what kind of business does he do? or is it secret because he's a CPO or something?



Hehehehe Shhhhhh  Well he owns an accounting business , (as a front for his CIA job  i think )


----------



## katie

Yeah an 'accountant' that's what they all say lol. Well it sounds good, hope he's paying you well!


----------



## katie

ive been good today in terms of carbs. My lunch worked out at 10g of carbs (but i was still high at dinner time somehow?!).  My dinner was less than 10g woo, shame I had to take a correction dose though


----------



## gewatts

Just ordered a copy of Carb Counting book from Book Depositry. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## insulinaddict09

gewatts said:


> Just ordered a copy of Carb Counting book from Book Depositry. Thanks for the tip.



Good luck with the Carb Counting  let us know how you get on with it .


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hello Low Carbers we all still alive and kicking ? Munjeeta , Twin where are you ?!?! 

Ive had a Prawn salad tonight for tea Mmmm Delicious and very Low Carb too , Chicken tomorrow , with lots of Vegetables


----------



## katie

Hey twin,

I had a roast chicken dinner minus the roasties  it's a miricle I gave them up hehe.  Ive been high all day though because I forgot to take my lantus when drunk last night (dont tell northe).  I think Munjeeta is busy moving in with her boyfriend, hope she comes back sooon


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> ...Ive been high all day though because I forgot to take my lantus when drunk last night (dont tell northe).  ...



Tsk tsk! You're on a warning young lady! I once fell asleep in the chair after a night's imbibing and couldn't remember whether I'd taken my lantus. There was nothing written in my book, but when I looked at my pills I had taken them (they have the day of the week printed on the packet), so I assumed I had taken the lantus too - didn't want to risk a double dose!


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> Hey twin,
> 
> I had a roast chicken dinner minus the roasties  it's a miricle I gave them up hehe.  Ive been high all day though because I forgot to take my lantus when drunk last night (dont tell northe).  I think Munjeeta is busy moving in with her boyfriend, hope she comes back sooon



Hiya Twin , he's caught you !!! Hmm well I am totally over the top about my 10pm Levemir ,its ready in my hand at 5 to , but.... on Friday night I totally forgot about it until about 11.30pm  I was chatting and forgot to take it !!! thats the first time EVER ive done that eeeeeek . I agree I hope Munjeeta comes back soon , I miss reading her posts lol , Hmm we need to keep our thread alive Twin , it took me ages to find it lastnight/ this morning .


----------



## Ghost Hunter

Hi I have a question as I am considering trying a low carb approach to losing weight however I need support and menus to follow as  I cant do it alone so am I safe to either sign up to Tesco ediets low carb plan or Rosemary Conely Low Gi plan? Which is better?

Thanks


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> Tsk tsk! You're on a warning young lady! I once fell asleep in the chair after a night's imbibing and couldn't remember whether I'd taken my lantus. There was nothing written in my book, but when I looked at my pills I had taken them (they have the day of the week printed on the packet), so I assumed I had taken the lantus too - didn't want to risk a double dose!



Haha uh oh.  Ive done it a few times this year  I'm not usually this bad, I should really be more careful.  Usually my levels are fine the next day (maybe the alcohol still doing it's thing?!) but yesterday I was high allll day 



insulinaddict09 said:


> Hiya Twin , he's caught you !!! Hmm well I am totally over the top about my 10pm Levemir ,its ready in my hand at 5 to , but.... on Friday night I totally forgot about it until about 11.30pm  I was chatting and forgot to take it !!! thats the first time EVER ive done that eeeeeek . I agree I hope Munjeeta comes back soon , I miss reading her posts lol , Hmm we need to keep our thread alive Twin , it took me ages to find it lastnight/ this morning .



Wow you are good with your levemir, I doubt taking it 1.5hrs late will make much difference at all.
Haha I know, our thread has never been lower down the pages, we must keep it alliiiive 

Hi Ghost hunter.  I dont know about those diets and im not an expert on low carbing, so i'll wait for someone with more expertise to answer your questions hehe.


----------



## insulinaddict09

The thread WILL LIVE ON !!!  

My lovely Chicken is in the oven now Mmmmm lots of Veg as well , I cant wait


----------



## katie

sounds lovely, enjoy.

Ive just had some salad with some tuna and cheese, no carbs again woo   Usually I fall off the wagon on the weekend but so far so good this weekend hehe.


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> sounds lovely, enjoy.
> 
> Ive just had some salad with some tuna and cheese, no carbs again woo   Usually I fall off the wagon on the weekend but so far so good this weekend hehe.



Hahaha Ive had Tuna salad twice this week ( I love it ) and Prawn salad lastnight Mmmm So its Chicken today , nearly ready Yummmm


----------



## katie

I bought some prawns so will have them at some point.  Tonight i'm making cauliflower cheese, yum!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> I bought some prawns so will have them at some point.  Tonight i'm making cauliflower cheese, yum!!



I love Cauliflower Cheese , its nice with a mixture of Brocolli too Yumm


----------



## katie

i love brocolli, but dont have any! i'll bear that in mind for next time


----------



## katie

ok wtf?! help!!  i just tested my bloods because i wanted to make sure im back on the straight and narrow after yesterdays highs, but no... i'm 17.7 after hardly any carbs and plenty of insulin, if anything i'd expect to go low.  I just checked for ketones and they are moderate  Ive only ever had traces... What's wrong with me!?

Just changed novorapid cartridges just in case it was that, I was at the end of it anyway. Right, I'm going to drink a pint of water now


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> ok wtf?! help!!  i just tested my bloods because i wanted to make sure im back on the straight and narrow after yesterdays highs, but no... i'm 17.7 after hardly any carbs and plenty of insulin, if anything i'd expect to go low.  I just checked for ketones and they are moderate  Ive only ever had traces... What's wrong with me!?
> 
> Just changed novorapid cartridges just in case it was that, I was at the end of it anyway. Right, I'm going to drink a pint of water now



Hmm dont panic , you said you had a sore throat , that'll be the culprit , plenty of water and a correction .  still eat you tea though and insulin with that , you still need to eat.


----------



## katie

ive taken 10 units! im drinking the water.  I dont have a sore throat though... must be thinking of Sam, twin   I will have dinner.  Hope i'm not coming down with anything, I went out with a friend on friday and the next day he told me his sister has had swine flu, uh oh!


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> ive taken 10 units! im drinking the water.  I dont have a sore throat though... must be thinking of Sam, twin   I will have dinner.  Hope i'm not coming down with anything, I went out with a friend on friday and the next day he told me his sister has had swine flu, uh oh!



Ah Bugger yes it was Sam lastnight Grrr sorry Twin, hmm If you get a massive headache etc get some Tamiflu , try and drink loads though !! let me know you're ok !!


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ah Bugger yes it was Sam lastnight Grrr sorry Twin, hmm If you get a massive headache etc get some Tamiflu , try and drink loads though !! let me know you're ok !!



hehe   Im on my second pint, i'll check again for ketones in a bit!  I dont feel ill at all, so hopefully it isnt that   I had a bad headache yesterday but im assuming it was a hangover! I will let you know how it goes x


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> hehe   Im on my second pint, i'll check again for ketones in a bit!  I dont feel ill at all, so hopefully it isnt that   I had a bad headache yesterday but im assuming it was a hangover! I will let you know how it goes x



Make sure you do or I'll be worried about you . you're not stressed are you or worried?


----------



## shiv

i'm really curious about a low carb diet. i know for sure i couldn't do a no-carb, but i would happily look at switching to a low carb diet.

i'm veggie though which makes it difficult (but not impossible). when i get paid i will get a few books i think. i know this would be the kind of thing i would have to do over a long period of time (as in converting to a low carb diet, taking it slowly). because i would want it to be a long term change, i would need to go into it slowly.

i'm just a sucker for carbs, i really am. i crave chocolate every now and again and usually give in (unless i'm about to eat a meal). most of our meals are centered around carbs in one form or another.


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Make sure you do or I'll be worried about you . you're not stressed are you or worried?



No, I really dont feel stressed about anything at the moment  
I now dont even have traces of ketones *phew* and im down to 12.7 so far...

I havent been lower than 10 for a few days actually, which has been really annoying!!  The cauliflower cheese is now in the oven, woo.



shiv said:


> i'm really curious about a low carb diet. i know for sure i couldn't do a no-carb, but i would happily look at switching to a low carb diet.
> 
> i'm veggie though which makes it difficult (but not impossible). when i get paid i will get a few books i think. i know this would be the kind of thing i would have to do over a long period of time (as in converting to a low carb diet, taking it slowly). because i would want it to be a long term change, i would need to go into it slowly.
> 
> i'm just a sucker for carbs, i really am. i crave chocolate every now and again and usually give in (unless i'm about to eat a meal). most of our meals are centered around carbs in one form or another.



Hi shiv, are you completely veggie or do you eat fish?  I eat lots of quorn mince, veggie burgers, quorn sausages and the odd bit of fish (which I should eat more of!)  I also eat chicken.  Cutting down on carbs is surprisingly easy, but if you want to do very low-carbing it will be a bit more difficult being vegetarian.


----------



## rossi_mac

Here's a Q for you all, veg & salad have carbs, okay low amount, but do you avoid any veggies at all because of their carb content or effect??


----------



## shiv

i'm totally veggie! for the sake of my health i have thought about forcing myself to eat meat, but i have my own personal reasons not to eat it, and i don't think i could! i can't ever see myself eating meat to be honest...i can't bear the thought of it.

i eat a fair amount of veggie stuff, but we don't have a freezer so it's difficult to buy things that need storing.


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Here's a Q for you all, veg & salad have carbs, okay low amount, but do you avoid any veggies at all because of their carb content or effect??



Yes I wont eat Grapefruit or Bananas because of the carb content and a few veggies too


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yes I wont eat Grapefruit or Bananas because of the carb content and a few veggies too



Grapefruit! ?

Can I ask which veggies??


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Grapefruit! ?
> 
> Can I ask which veggies??



Carrots , beans , Beetroot, peas (rarely eat) , Sweetcorn , Swede . Obv Potatoes , 

there is 23g carbs in a Grapefruit Ross and about 23/26G in a Banana  V's about 10.5g for an Apple lol


----------



## katie

I'm now 11.1.  Why can't I get below 10?? GRR!

Rossi, I just avoid potatoes really. And really carby fruits like the ones AM mentioned and pineapple etc


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> I'm now 11.1.  Why can't I get below 10?? GRR!
> 
> Rossi, I just avoid potatoes really. And really carby fruits like the ones AM mentioned and pineapple etc



I know what you mean , bloody sugar levels


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Carrots , beans , Beetroot, peas (rarely eat) , Sweetcorn , Swede . Obv Potatoes ,
> 
> there is 23g carbs in a Grapefruit Ross and about 23/26G in a Banana  V's about 10.5g for an Apple lol



Thanks ladies, just trying to think about low carb a bit at the mo.

Hope all's well.

Rossi


----------



## sofaraway

I made something with sweetcorn the other day and was surprised at the amount of carbs in it, was like 65g in a smallish tin. 
When I am cutting down on carbs I tend not to reduce any from vegs and fruit, because I don't really eat enough anyway. I also don't bolus for the carbs in veg usually.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Its amazing how many Carbs can hide in something as innocent looking as Sweetcorn


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> I know what you mean , bloody sugar levels



After taking another 9 units (3, then 6) in the middle of the night I finally hypoed in the morning at 3.3 and im up to 5.1 lol.  So I can start from 5.1 and see how it goes 



sofaraway said:


> I made something with sweetcorn the other day and was surprised at the amount of carbs in it, was like 65g in a smallish tin.
> When I am cutting down on carbs I tend not to reduce any from vegs and fruit, because I don't really eat enough anyway. I also don't bolus for the carbs in veg usually.



Wow that's a crazy amount of carbs!


----------



## katie

Back up to 11.3, I give up


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> Back up to 11.3, I give up



Hmmm well if its any consolation the Liver Dump Fairy visited me this morning with a wake up level of 26.9 FFS  That was me in the Correction Facility first thing Grrrrr  5.7 now though Woooo I will not be beaten !!


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hmmm well if its any consolation the Liver Dump Fairy visited me this morning with a wake up level of 26.9 FFS  That was me in the Correction Facility first thing Grrrrr  5.7 now though Woooo I will not be beaten !!



evil isn't it?! 

Maybe I need to change my ratio to 3:10g haha. ok I shouldnt evenn joke about it or i'll cry


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> evil isn't it?!
> 
> Maybe I need to change my ratio to 3:10g haha. ok I shouldnt evenn joke about it or i'll cry



Grrr I might cry with you Twin , my own bloody body hates me !!!! Even my bloody Pancreas f***ed up on me


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Grrr I might cry with you Twin , my own bloody body hates me !!!! Even my bloody Pancreas f***ed up on me



Looks like we are both having an 'I hate diabetes' day! Grr. Oh well, plod on I guess


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> Looks like we are both having an 'I hate diabetes' day! Grr. Oh well, plod on I guess



Yes I hate Diabetes , but it hates me more


----------



## katie

Tonight I made low-carb mushroom soup for dinner and it was YUMMY!! 

I'm thinking about taking 20 units just so I can be under 10 later *hopefully*, ok better not take that much, but im going to take more than is needed


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> Tonight I made low-carb mushroom soup for dinner and it was YUMMY!!
> 
> I'm thinking about taking 20 units just so I can be under 10 later *hopefully*, ok better not take that much, but im going to take more than is needed



Hmm be careful Twin !! keep checking your levels then so you dont hit the deck 

Ooo Twin does your Basal need adjusting? try a Basal check tomorrow


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hmm be careful Twin !! keep checking your levels then so you dont hit the deck
> 
> Ooo Twin does your Basal need adjusting? try a Basal check tomorrow



ok will do 

It might need adjusting  I havent been doing any exercise so that's probably why, I will check thanks twin.

How have your levels been since the morning high?


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> ok will do
> 
> It might need adjusting  I havent been doing any exercise so that's probably why, I will check thanks twin.
> 
> How have your levels been since the morning high?



Fives and sixes  Ive not really eaten though , Ive had 2 cheese slices , I'll cook something in a minute though , Im starving


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Fives and sixes  Ive not really eaten though , Ive had 2 cheese slices , I'll cook something in a minute though , Im starving



good levels  buit make sure you eat missy!


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> good levels  buit make sure you eat missy!



Grrrr I spoke too soon  ive just tested and ive got a random 17.5 FFS ARGHHHHHH BA**ARD DIABETES


----------



## Munjeeta

Hello girlies! I've just read most of what I've missed. Sounds like yesterday wasn't too good for you. Hope you're both better today? I must admit I've been bad recently... No low-carbing and much less testing, although levels haven't been TOO bad. I was determined I would use the holidays to sort my levels out but I've not had time!! Maybe it's time to get back on the wagon... I need some inspiration! 

Are you feeling better AM? And Katie I hope you're not coming down with the swine flu too?! 

I've got another 3 weeks of hols but moving house tomorrow, so a low carb diet will possibly be enforced until next payday, hehe...


----------



## rossi_mac

Finally did it, breakfast bacon and egg, mmmm very good. Well I had time this morning as off work for the week!

Hope you girls and your levels are good. Somehow I fluked good readings over the weekend and at the funeral, despite being called a junkie grrrr! Someone also suggested that I didn't actually have D! What nice people!!


----------



## katie

Munjeeta said:


> Hello girlies! I've just read most of what I've missed. Sounds like yesterday wasn't too good for you. Hope you're both better today? I must admit I've been bad recently... No low-carbing and much less testing, although levels haven't been TOO bad. I was determined I would use the holidays to sort my levels out but I've not had time!! Maybe it's time to get back on the wagon... I need some inspiration!
> 
> Are you feeling better AM? And Katie I hope you're not coming down with the swine flu too?!
> 
> I've got another 3 weeks of hols but moving house tomorrow, so a low carb diet will possibly be enforced until next payday, hehe...



Make some mushroom soup with sour cream, mm it's good!

I haven't got ill so not sure why I keep being above 10, grr.

Goodluck with the move, looks like youve been having an awesome lately with all the pics on Facebook that have appeared on my news feed 



rossi_mac said:


> Finally did it, breakfast bacon and egg, mmmm very good. Well I had time this morning as off work for the week!
> 
> Hope you girls and your levels are good. Somehow I fluked good readings over the weekend and at the funeral, despite being called a junkie grrrr! Someone also suggested that I didn't actually have D! What nice people!!



What's for lunch Rossi?

Wow yes, nice people  So far ive never been acused of being a junkie  I'm quite a quiet person, but anyone ever tries to say anything like that they will feel my wrath 

Today hasn't been the best day so far lol.  I went for my HbA1c and it was 3rd time lucky! and she ended up getting it from my hand, it's a bit sore!  And I shed a tear hehe.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hi Munjeeta ,Twin , you both well today? Hey good luck with the house move Munjeeta I hope it goes well for you  I really want mushroom soup now Twin !! it sounded so nice ! , I did eat at about 12am in the end , Mmmm Bacon and Eggs  Ok-ish levels today so far


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi Munjeeta ,Twin , you both well today? Hey good luck with the house move Munjeeta I hope it goes well for you  I really want mushroom soup now Twin !! it sounded so nice ! , I did eat at about 12am in the end , Mmmm Bacon and Eggs  Ok-ish levels today so far



Hi AM 

I'm ok, apart from the sore hand from my HbA1c!  How are you today?  Hope the levels are better.

This is the soup I made:

http://www.diabetes-support.org.uk/...com_garyscookbook&Itemid=108&func=detail&id=6

Now I need to think of something to eat tonight, hmm...  For lunch I had a chicken kiev with musrooms and salad, 14g of carbs woo


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> Hi AM
> 
> I'm ok, apart from the sore hand from my HbA1c!  How are you today?  Hope the levels are better.
> 
> This is the soup I made:
> 
> http://www.diabetes-support.org.uk/...com_garyscookbook&Itemid=108&func=detail&id=6
> 
> Now I need to think of something to eat tonight, hmm...  For lunch I had a chicken kiev with musrooms and salad, 14g of carbs woo


 
Hmm sounds delicious , Ive not eaten yet , I dont really know what I fancy. I think I will buy the stuff and make your soup tomorrow though. Arghh the dreaded HbA1c eh ? I totally know what you mean , they can never get blood from me and I ended up covered in bruises, Oh Twin !!! I got a call yesterday from the Docs and they want to re-do my HbA1c Noooooo !!!  apparently they "think" there was a problem with all the blood samples or something grrrr I dont want another one  I'm trying to get out of it tbh , I s'pose it might have gone down with all these hypos in the 1's and 2's Ive had though lol hehehehe


----------



## Munjeeta

katie said:


> Make some mushroom soup with sour cream, mm it's good!
> 
> I haven't got ill so not sure why I keep being above 10, grr.
> 
> Goodluck with the move, looks like youve been having an awesome lately with all the pics on Facebook that have appeared on my news feed
> 
> Today hasn't been the best day so far lol.  I went for my HbA1c and it was 3rd time lucky! and she ended up getting it from my hand, it's a bit sore!  And I shed a tear hehe.



Oh no... The hand! That's not a good way... Mine is done at my clinic with a finger prick test now, and it's back in a few mins, so much easier! However I did go to have blood taken to check my thyroid a few weeks agoo. And the nurse was draining my arm of blood into little blue tubes he helpfully said, "I'm not sure if I should be using blue tubes or yellow ones, but we'll just keep going till I've got enough of both." Another nurse rang someone to find out while the nurse had switched to yellow tubes, turned it out is WAS blue ones he needed but I nearly fainted while they tried to find out!

Sounds like you're low-carbing well. Just the inspiration I need! I will begin again tomorrow 

Fun is what the summer holidays are for... Although, unfortunately the fun 3 weeks are over; the seriousness and preparing for Sept now begins...



rossi_mac said:


> Finally did it, breakfast bacon and egg, mmmm very good. Well I had time this morning as off work for the week!
> 
> Hope you girls and your levels are good. Somehow I fluked good readings over the weekend and at the funeral, despite being called a junkie grrrr! Someone also suggested that I didn't actually have D! What nice people!!



God. Really. Some people make me mad. What possesses them to say things like that?! Do they really think it's ok? On what grounds could they possibly suggest you're not a diabetic?! 



insulinaddict09 said:


> Hmm sounds delicious , Ive not eaten yet , I dont really know what I fancy. I think I will buy the stuff and make your soup tomorrow though. Arghh the dreaded HbA1c eh ? I totally know what you mean , they can never get blood from me and I ended up covered in bruises, Oh Twin !!! I got a call yesterday from the Docs and they want to re-do my HbA1c Noooooo !!! apparently they "think" there was a problem with all the blood samples or something grrrr I dont want another one I'm trying to get out of it tbh , I s'pose it might have gone down with all these hypos in the 1's and 2's Ive had though lol hehehehe



Oh no... Not a second lot of trauma! What problems do they think there were?! Soup sounds like a good call


----------



## insulinaddict09

Im not sure the receptionist was quite vague ( i think its in the job description lol) Something about there being a problem at the lab and tests being mixed up etc I think  Well I know the 17+ was defo mine .... Hmm unless mine was higher  so its back for another next week  
Good luck moving house btw , has your boyfriend moved down yet ?


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hmm sounds delicious , Ive not eaten yet , I dont really know what I fancy. I think I will buy the stuff and make your soup tomorrow though. Arghh the dreaded HbA1c eh ? I totally know what you mean , they can never get blood from me and I ended up covered in bruises, Oh Twin !!! I got a call yesterday from the Docs and they want to re-do my HbA1c Noooooo !!!  apparently they "think" there was a problem with all the blood samples or something grrrr I dont want another one  I'm trying to get out of it tbh , I s'pose it might have gone down with all these hypos in the 1's and 2's Ive had though lol hehehehe



Oh you have the same problem as me then, small veins  it's really annoying!

Hmm that sounds a bit odd lol, took them ages to realise!  Well it might be worth it just because it probably has come down a bit so you'll be happy with the better result.  Have they refered you to the hospital yet?



Munjeeta said:


> Oh no... The hand! That's not a good way... Mine is done at my clinic with a finger prick test now, and it's back in a few mins, so much easier! However I did go to have blood taken to check my thyroid a few weeks agoo. And the nurse was draining my arm of blood into little blue tubes he helpfully said, "I'm not sure if I should be using blue tubes or yellow ones, but we'll just keep going till I've got enough of both." Another nurse rang someone to find out while the nurse had switched to yellow tubes, turned it out is WAS blue ones he needed but I nearly fainted while they tried to find out!
> 
> Sounds like you're low-carbing well. Just the inspiration I need! I will begin again tomorrow



Yeah ive had a few similar experiences to you Jeeta and ive nearly fainted a few times   Only since being admitted to hospital where they tried loooaaads of times and accidentally got a artery at one point  since then ive hated blood tests and I well up a bit usually, the nurse thought she'd made me cry lol, but im just kinda scared of it now.  Once they left the strap thing on me for ages and then took the blood! my arm was blue and i felt very ill afterwards. 

Yeah low-carbing is somehow going well for me?! hehe.  Ive been turning down desserts and everything, it's not like me


----------



## insulinaddict09

Oh you have the same problem as me then, small veins  it's really annoying!

Hmm that sounds a bit odd lol, took them ages to realise! Well it might be worth it just because it probably has come down a bit so you'll be happy with the better result. Have they refered you to the hospital yet?

Yes I said the same thing , why has it taken so long to tell me I need it re-done fgs Grrrr  Stupid rubbish doctors surgery. No Im still waiting for my Hospital appointment , I will chase it up next week if I havent heard anything.


----------



## Munjeeta

insulinaddict09 said:


> Im not sure the receptionist was quite vague ( i think its in the job description lol) Something about there being a problem at the lab and tests being mixed up etc I think Well I know the 17+ was defo mine .... Hmm unless mine was higher so its back for another next week
> Good luck moving house btw , has your boyfriend moved down yet ?



It's so annoying when things like that happen. And they happen so much! You'd thing hospitals'd be used to people having blood tests done 

Thanks. I've spent all day packing up. Had 2 5's before brekky and lunchtime but then got the chocolate nibbles and ended up at 13... Rubbish! He is moving down tomorrow, we're moving in officially but we have no bed so will end up sleeping at my mum's until we get that sorted! Very excited!



katie said:


> Oh you have the same problem as me then, small veins, it's really annoying!
> 
> Hmm that sounds a bit odd lol, took them ages to realise!  Well it might be worth it just because it probably has come down a bit so you'll be happy with the better result.  Have they refered you to the hospital yet?
> 
> Yeah ive had a few similar experiences to you Jeeta and ive nearly fainted a few times Only since being admitted to hospital where they tried loooaaads of times and accidentally got a artery at one point, since then ive hated blood tests and I well up a bit usually, the nurse thought she'd made me cry lol, but im just kinda scared of it now.  Once they left the strap thing on me for ages and then took the blood! my arm was blue and i felt very ill afterwards.
> 
> Yeah low-carbing is somehow going well for me?! hehe.  Ive been turning down desserts and everything, it's not like me



When are your clinic appointments then? I have one in a couple of weeks too, we can compare results  Having blood taken is definitely one of the worse sides of diabetes. My veins seem to realise what's happening and disappear.  

Wow - turning down desserts, I am impressed! As I said - tomorrow I am back on the low-carb wagon with you!!


----------



## katie

Munjeeta said:


> When are your clinic appointments then? I have one in a couple of weeks too, we can compare results  Having blood taken is definitely one of the worse sides of diabetes. My veins seem to realise what's happening and disappear.
> 
> Wow - turning down desserts, I am impressed! As I said - tomorrow I am back on the low-carb wagon with you!!



lol yeah.  I hope my clinic gets one of those funky machines soon!  I might have to ask about it 

My appoinment is next wednesday, eek, I really hope my HbA1c is lower!

Goodluck with getting back on the wagon.  I think the reason im managing it is because im worrying about carbs and worrying less about fats so ive swapped chocolate for cheese and I love cheese  Would quite like some crackers with it but nevermind...


----------



## Munjeeta

katie said:


> lol yeah.  I hope my clinic gets one of those funky machines soon!  I might have to ask about it
> 
> My appoinment is next wednesday, eek, I really hope my HbA1c is lower!
> 
> Goodluck with getting back on the wagon.  I think the reason im managing it is because im worrying about carbs and worrying less about fats so ive swapped chocolate for cheese and I love cheese  Would quite like some crackers with it but nevermind...



Haha! Hey, good swap i reckon! 

Well good luck for Wed  Let us know how it goes. It sounds like you've been doing pretty well. I just always worry that it's my hypo readings that are bringing my HbA1c down, not good control  Mine's next Thurs so v close to yours!


----------



## katie

Munjeeta said:


> Haha! Hey, good swap i reckon!
> 
> Well good luck for Wed  Let us know how it goes. It sounds like you've been doing pretty well. I just always worry that it's my hypo readings that are bringing my HbA1c down, not good control  Mine's next Thurs so v close to yours!



Thanks, i will do.  Goodluck for thursday!  Well ive been doing well at reducing carbs but my levels for the last few days have been rubbish anyway! and i have no idea why Hopefully it will be lower because of those 5s and 6s I was getting before.  We should get people to guess our result


----------



## Munjeeta

Ooh... Definitely! What was yours last time? 8? In which case, I reckon yours'll be around... 7.7


----------



## katie

umm it was 8.something but I cant remember what, so it could have been a high 8 or a low... haha.

What was yours?


----------



## Mand

Hi. I have only just spotted this thread and it has already 52 pages! I do not have time to read them all so would someone mind summing up for me please? I am so confused about what to feed my son. Do i go for low fat or low carb? If low carb, then what do you fill up on without too much fat, protien etc? It is just all so confusing!


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> What's for lunch Rossi?
> 
> Wow yes, nice people  So far ive never been acused of being a junkie  I'm quite a quiet person, but anyone ever tries to say anything like that they will feel my wrath



Lunch was left overs and what we took home from the wake!! Salad, scotch egg, tuna, all good until... cheesecake Sorry!!



Munjeeta said:


> God. Really. Some people make me mad. What possesses them to say things like that?! Do they really think it's ok? On what grounds could they possibly suggest you're not a diabetic?!



They think there being funny, a few pints in them an all, doesn't totally get me down yet, but I wreckon in a couple of years they'll be getting black eyes or just seeing a moody Ross about!!


----------



## katie

Mand said:


> Hi. I have only just spotted this thread and it has already 52 pages! I do not have time to read them all so would someone mind summing up for me please? I am so confused about what to feed my son. Do i go for low fat or low carb? If low carb, then what do you fill up on without too much fat, protien etc? It is just all so confusing!



Hi Mand,

Personally I wouldnt restrict anything, I would just try to make sure he has a healthy balanced diet, just like any other child.  How is his HbA1c?


----------



## Munjeeta

8.0. I've been sort of keeping track of my averages over the last few months. They've been between 7 and 9 so I reckon it'll be much the same this time. Although I've been having a good few hypos. According to my software about 20% of my readings are hypoglycemic. Those aren't good odds! Although the likelihood of testing when low probably helps... I'm hoping my doctor might see that as a possibly reason for me to get a pump, especially as hypos at work affect my work. Fingers crossed!


----------



## katie

Munjeeta said:


> 8.0. I've been sort of keeping track of my averages over the last few months. They've been between 7 and 9 so I reckon it'll be much the same this time. Although I've been having a good few hypos. According to my software about 20% of my readings are hypoglycemic. Those aren't good odds! Although the likelihood of testing when low probably helps... I'm hoping my doctor might see that as a possibly reason for me to get a pump, especially as hypos at work affect my work. Fingers crossed!



Yeah I test more when im high or too low, so dont worry too much about those averages   Oooh you want a pump?! I think he/she sees how hard you work at trying to get within range it will be enough to get a pump.

I'm going with 6.8, i'm optimistic


----------



## insulinaddict09

Mand said:


> Hi. I have only just spotted this thread and it has already 52 pages! I do not have time to read them all so would someone mind summing up for me please? I am so confused about what to feed my son. Do i go for low fat or low carb? If low carb, then what do you fill up on without too much fat, protien etc? It is just all so confusing!



Hi Mand , firstly how old is your son ? for a child I would just reduce Carbs slightly as children need a more varied diet than adults as they are still growing / hormonal etc . Low Fat is always a good option for anyone even if not Diabetic. If you do want Low Carb food ideas I will be happy to help.


----------



## Munjeeta

rossi_mac said:


> They think there being funny, a few pints in them an all, doesn't totally get me down yet, but I wreckon in a couple of years they'll be getting black eyes or just seeing a moody Ross about!!



Yeah, and understandably too! 



katie said:


> Hi Mand,
> 
> Personally I wouldnt restrict anything, I would just try to make sure he has a healthy balanced diet, just like any other child.  How is his HbA1c?



I would agree with Katie. If what you're doing is working i'd stick with it!


----------



## katie

oh my gawwwd, I just had a reading of 6.9! It's a miracle, the only readings ive had under 10 in the last few days have been hypos.  I know it's only 6.9 because ive been reaaallly hot all day though


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> oh my gawwwd, I just had a reading of 6.9! It's a miracle, the only readings ive had under 10 in the last few days have been hypos.  I know it's only 6.9 because ive been reaaallly hot all day though



Wooo Twin at least its below 10 !! its too hot here too  I need a breeze .

Im having Prawn Salad for tea , what have you got planned anything nice?


----------



## Mand

Katie - His last hba1c was 8.5 (or there abouts). Too high but that is one of the reasons he gone onto a pump. So hoping for lower next time! 

Insulinaddict - my son is 12. I might just take you up on that offer of helping me with low carb meal ideas! Thanks. 

For now, am trying to give him a healthly balanced diet, just as i did before diagnosis two years ago.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Mand;4970

Insulinaddict - my son is 12. I might just take you up on that offer of helping me with low carb meal ideas! Thanks. :[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Hi Mand .. no problem I will help as much as I can ..I would just err on the side of caution as your son is only a child . I would maybe just slightly reduce his Carbs .. maybe less Bread  or less snacking on Carby things. Reduce portion sizes of Carbs and add more protein or veg to meals . Maybe replace the odd meal with a Low Carb alternative , it is a healthy option for the whole family anyway.


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Wooo Twin at least its below 10 !! its too hot here too  I need a breeze .
> 
> Im having Prawn Salad for tea , what have you got planned anything nice?



Im going to an italian resturant for a friend's birthday   I'm going to have to fork out for chicken, all the low carb options are waaay more expensive than the pasta and pizza 

Still havent had my prawns yet, enjoy your tea.  Have your levels been behaving?


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> Im going to an italian resturant for a friend's birthday   I'm going to have to fork out for chicken, all the low carb options are waaay more expensive than the pasta and pizza
> 
> Still havent had my prawns yet, enjoy your tea.  Have your levels been behaving?



Grrr Hypo City today  one in tesco and another 2.8 now ffs , I think its the heat ..Hmm it usually send me higher though  
Enjoy your meal .. Mmmm pizza , cant you just induldge as its a special occassion?


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Grrr Hypo City today  one in tesco and another 2.8 now ffs , I think its the heat ..Hmm it usually send me higher though
> Enjoy your meal .. Mmmm pizza , cant you just induldge as its a special occassion?



hmm yeah must be the heat! 

Hehe I was thinking about it but since I'm below 10 ive decided i'll be good and have chicken or something to try and keep it that way!

Hope your evening is better and you dont have anymore hypos, enjoy the carbs while you can though hehe.  Later twin x


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> hmm yeah must be the heat!
> 
> Hehe I was thinking about it but since I'm below 10 ive decided i'll be good and have chicken or something to try and keep it that way!
> 
> Hope your evening is better and you dont have anymore hypos, enjoy the carbs while you can though hehe.  Later twin x



Ive had a small pure orange so hopefully I wont zooooooom sky high now lol , and Im having my salad now so I dont drop again grrr bloody diabetes  
Enjoy your chicken ... or pizza if you give in to temptation lol


----------



## Mand

I agree with you, insulinaddict. To reduce the carb by adding more veg etc would be a sensible approach due to his age. 

I have made a start and it is going well so far. 

I used to give him cod in breadcrumbs with potatoes. Instead, yesterday, i have him tuna mashed with a little low fat mayo and mixed with a portion of new potatoes with a side salad. He liked this. 

I do find that he asks for supper if i make his evening meal too low in carbs. So just cutting down, not out.

Any low carb, low sugar, low fat desert ideas? I currently give him low fat yoghurt poured over chopped up fresh fruit most nights with a less healthy desert at the weekends as a treat. 

Since being diagnosed he has definately gained extra weight (over and above what he needed to regain due to pre-diagnosis). Is it the insulin? Is this how he would naturally be if had not been diagnosed? any other reason? I just do not know. 

Thanks for your support, Insulin addict. Mand


----------



## katie

I CAN'T EAT ANYTHING! grrrrr.

ehem.  I was 8.2 at 3.30,  I had a tuna light lunch (22.2g carbs, 4 units) some salad and cottage cheese (covered that with 4units!) and took an extra and I was still 12.8 at 6o'clock.  It seems I spike no matter what I eat. The tuna light lunch has some white pasta in it and potato but surely can't be that bad urgh 

I give up again.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Mand said:


> I agree with you, insulinaddict. To reduce the carb by adding more veg etc would be a sensible approach due to his age.
> 
> I have made a start and it is going well so far.
> 
> I used to give him cod in breadcrumbs with potatoes. Instead, yesterday, i have him tuna mashed with a little low fat mayo and mixed with a portion of new potatoes with a side salad. He liked this.
> 
> I do find that he asks for supper if i make his evening meal too low in carbs. So just cutting down, not out.
> 
> Any low carb, low sugar, low fat desert ideas? I currently give him low fat yoghurt poured over chopped up fresh fruit most nights with a less healthy desert at the weekends as a treat.
> 
> Since being diagnosed he has definately gained extra weight (over and above what he needed to regain due to pre-diagnosis). Is it the insulin? Is this how he would naturally be if had not been diagnosed? any other reason? I just do not know.
> 
> Thanks for your support, Insulin addict. Mand




yes its definately insulin which has added the extra weight , it increases appetite , as we guess and inject the insulin is in our system "waiting "for food so makes us hungry. non diabetics eat and their pancreas makes the exact dose needed. I dont tend to eat a dessert to be honest , sometimes fruit. although if he is eating less carbs (=sugar) then cant he eat a small portion of whatever everyone else is having? sugar free jellies are nice too , if he is cutting back elsewhere then a treat is ok i would think and also wouldnt cause problems weight wise . I'll find some dessert options for you though and let you know them. oh also as his body get used to less carbs his appetite will reduce and also insulin needs . xxx AM 


katie said:


> I CAN'T EAT ANYTHING! grrrrr.
> 
> ehem.  I was 8.2 at 3.30,  I had a tuna light lunch (22.2g carbs, 4 units) some salad and cottage cheese (covered that with 4units!) and took an extra and I was still 12.8 at 6o'clock.  It seems I spike no matter what I eat. The tuna light lunch has some white pasta in it and potato but surely can't be that bad urgh
> 
> I give up again.



HMM well you know me and carbs have a love hate relationship Twin, I love them they hate me , if I have the smallest amount (1 slice of bread !!) I zoom sky high , insulin doses are a total joke for me if I have carbs


----------



## insulinaddict09

Well levels for me today have been ...... a waking blood of 23.1  I was 6.3 before I went to bed so it was definately a glucose dump  

apart from that good levels in the 5's and 7's all day even at my post meal peak  

For tea I had a Tuna Salad and some Garlic Mushrooms ( plain not in a coating ) I think it may be a Prawn Salad tomorrow ( oops today) as you have got me craving Prawns Twin . Im also really enjoying salads alot Im addicted lol


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Well levels for me today have been ...... a waking blood of 23.1  I was 6.3 before I went to bed so it was definately a glucose dump
> 
> apart from that good levels in the 5's and 7's all day even at my post meal peak
> 
> For tea I had a Tuna Salad and some Garlic Mushrooms ( plain not in a coating ) I think it may be a Prawn Salad tomorrow ( oops today) as you have got me craving Prawns Twin . Im also really enjoying salads alot Im addicted lol



eek, yeah must have been a night time hypo and glucose dump!

You are doing so well with your levels throughout the day, im jealous.

Do you buy or make your garlic mushrooms?

I had a mushroom omlette and salad tonight, mm


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> eek, yeah must have been a night time hypo and glucose dump!
> 
> You are doing so well with your levels throughout the day, im jealous.
> 
> Do you buy or make your garlic mushrooms?
> 
> I had a mushroom omlette and salad tonight, mm



Yeah defo a Glucose dump Grrr I bet it wouldnt do that when /if I really bloody needed it to  Yes good levels for some reason !!?? It wont last though I'll start getting random 20's or something lol 
Errmm Im sooo lazy I got a take-out lol they do a superb Tuna Salad for me and no dressing and a small amount of tomatoes  No I ordered them in , I could easily make them as they are just basically  mushrooms cooked in Garlic . I'll make my own next time I think. I was just feeling lazy tonight


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yeah defo a Glucose dump Grrr I bet it wouldnt do that when /if I really bloody needed it to  Yes good levels for some reason !!?? It wont last though I'll start getting random 20's or something lol
> Errmm Im sooo lazy I got a take-out lol they do a superb Tuna Salad for me and no dressing and a small amount of tomatoes  No I ordered them in , I could easily make them as they are just basically  mushrooms cooked in Garlic . I'll make my own next time I think. I was just feeling lazy tonight



Ooh, ive never bought that kind of take-away before, only unhealthy stuff hehe.  Think I might make myself some garlic mushrooms too, I love mushrooms.

Right I really better sleep now, hospital in the morning woo


----------



## Mand

Thank you, AM. xx


----------



## katie

I had a glucose dump too  I went to bed at 7.4 and woke to 16.5, I hadn't eaten for ours before bed and it was only an omlette and salad! grr


----------



## insulinaddict09

Mand said:


> Thank you, AM. xx



you're welcome Mand x AM 


katie said:


> I had a glucose dump too  I went to bed at 7.4 and woke to 16.5, I hadn't eaten for ours before bed and it was only an omlette and salad! grr



Grr I hate Glucose dumps  you ok now levels wise Twin? hahaha yeah mine was an omlette and no salad when I had the same thing happen grr How many units do you take for a salad or an omlette out of interest Twin?


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> you're welcome Mand x AM
> 
> 
> Grr I hate Glucose dumps  you ok now levels wise Twin? hahaha yeah mine was an omlette and no salad when I had the same thing happen grr How many units do you take for a salad or an omlette out of interest Twin?



Not sure about the levels, i'm going to have lunch soon so will check then 
I upped my lantus by 2units too because of the higher numbers ive been getting during the day, looks like it isnt a basal problem 

I usually take 4 units for salad and an omlette or a salad & tuna etc.  At the moment I keep needing more though grr, think it's lack of exercise tut tut!


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> Not sure about the levels, i'm going to have lunch soon so will check then
> I upped my lantus by 2units too because of the higher numbers ive been getting during the day, looks like it isnt a basal problem
> 
> I usually take 4 units for salad and an omlette or a salad & tuna etc.  At the moment I keep needing more though grr, think it's lack of exercise tut tut!



Hmmm I usually take anything from 2 /4 units for a tuna salad and mushrooms . I do like a decent sized meal though as Im only really eating once a day . Hehehe its quite funny really when Im sat around I have good levels , if Im working out they are rubbish  Im 5.6 so good levels so far , woooo


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hmmm I usually take anything from 2 /4 units for a tuna salad and mushrooms . I do like a decent sized meal though as Im only really eating once a day . Hehehe its quite funny really when Im sat around I have good levels , if Im working out they are rubbish  Im 5.6 so good levels so far , woooo



i'm 12.2 now and my skin is feeling all dry and horrible as usual    Not sure what's wrong with me, i'm probably too fat and have insulin resistance or something


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> i'm 12.2 now and my skin is feeling all dry and horrible as usual    Not sure what's wrong with me, i'm probably too fat and have insulin resistance or something



Twin !!! you are not fat ffs !!! I get times like that , sometimes I seem to need an awful lot more Insulin than usual , even for the same foods . Bloody Diabetes  I get really dry skin if Ive been higher than usual , its horrible .. thats why I moisturise about 20 times a day lol , to stop me turning in to a lizard hehehe


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Twin !!! you are not fat ffs !!! I get times like that , sometimes I seem to need an awful lot more Insulin than usual , even for the same foods . Bloody Diabetes  I get really dry skin if Ive been higher than usual , its horrible .. thats why I moisturise about 20 times a day lol , to stop me turning in to a lizard hehehe



hehe it's my only explination! grr.

Yeah at the moment i'm just making up doses, adding a few on!

I have to moisturise all the time too and it doesnt seem to last long  mostly my hands though, they really bug me!  This is the only stuff that makes my hands feel ok for any length of time: http://www.chemistdirect.co.uk/gloves-in-a-bottle_1_12147.html

but ive run out grr!

hmmm what to have for lunch...


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> hehe it's my only explination! grr.
> 
> Yeah at the moment i'm just making up doses, adding a few on!
> 
> I have to moisturise all the time too and it doesnt seem to last long  mostly my hands though, they really bug me!  This is the only stuff that makes my hands feel ok for any length of time: http://www.chemistdirect.co.uk/gloves-in-a-bottle_1_12147.html
> 
> but ive run out grr!
> 
> hmmm what to have for lunch...



Yes my hands are the worst aswell , I did think it was because Im a compulsive hand washer but its not  I might try this stuff then , it sounds good , and its cheap so I'll give it a go . Hmm lunch .. Im not hungry , Ill have a coffee though lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

Mand said:


> Thank you, AM. xx



Hi Mand , heres a link for you to have a look at , if you scroll down click on what foods you can eat and it gives quite a lot of Lower Carb alternatives for meals etc . I'll see what else I can find for you too. Oh I meant to say , you said your son has fresh fruit for desserts ? Did you know  Bananas although good for you tend to be high Carb and sugar , I usually have them as a treat or as a post hypo carb. Some fruits have just as many carbs as a chocolate biscuit or a small slice of cake !!! 

http://www.phlaunt.com/diabetes/14045524.php


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yes my hands are the worst aswell , I did think it was because Im a compulsive hand washer but its not  I might try this stuff then , it sounds good , and its cheap so I'll give it a go . Hmm lunch .. Im not hungry , Ill have a coffee though lol



yeah, im not sure why they are the worst?! oh well! Hope it works for you 

Ok twin, hope you are having a big dinner to make up for lunch hehe.  I had salad with 2 veggie burgers at lunchtime.

I was so tired that I fell asleep on the sofa for hours and now I feel awful  I was hoping i'd be able to sleep tonight, but now I won't, grr.

at least my level came down, i'm 4.1. better eat dinner before I go hypo!


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> yeah, im not sure why they are the worst?! oh well! Hope it works for you
> 
> Ok twin, hope you are having a big dinner to make up for lunch hehe.  I had salad with 2 veggie burgers at lunchtime.
> 
> I was so tired that I fell asleep on the sofa for hours and now I feel awful  I was hoping i'd be able to sleep tonight, but now I won't, grr.
> 
> at least my level came down, i'm 4.1. better eat dinner before I go hypo!



Hey good levels Twin !!! you must have got your lunch dose perfect then 
Ive already eaten , I had fish with peas ( yeah I know  think of the carbs ) the fish was plain without batter though  Ive had good levels too so far , I was 4.4 before my tea , which was still low carb so I should stay quite low and then I'll maybe have a small snack before bed to avoid another Toxic Dump aka Glucose Dump grrr


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hey good levels Twin !!! you must have got your lunch dose perfect then
> Ive already eaten , I had fish with peas ( yeah I know  think of the carbs ) the fish was plain without batter though  Ive had good levels too so far , I was 4.4 before my tea , which was still low carb so I should stay quite low and then I'll maybe have a small snack before bed to avoid another Toxic Dump aka Glucose Dump grrr



yeah woo good levels for once 


I think you can allow yourself some peas   A snack before bed sounds like a plan.  I'm going to reduce my lantus to what it was before. Hmm I can't think what to have for dinner now lol, all I seem to think about is what i'm going to eat next!


----------



## Mand

Yes, I know re bananas and do not give them to him too often. I usually save them as a desert to a low carb, small meal. It makes me so sad that fruit is a problem because i have never given my kids lots of cakes and goodies but always encouraged fruit as snacks and now even that is a problem. It makes me feel very sad. 

Thanks for the link. I will take a look.

Mand xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> yeah woo good levels for once
> 
> 
> I think you can allow yourself some peas   A snack before bed sounds like a plan.  I'm going to reduce my lantus to what it was before. Hmm I can't think what to have for dinner now lol, all I seem to think about is what i'm going to eat next!



hehehe well if I can stay low but not hypo Ill be happy. Im craving Prawns still, I will have to go shoping and buy some tomorrow .


Mand said:


> Yes, I know re bananas and do not give them to him too often. I usually save them as a desert to a low carb, small meal. It makes me so sad that fruit is a problem because i have never given my kids lots of cakes and goodies but always encouraged fruit as snacks and now even that is a problem. It makes me feel very sad.
> 
> Thanks for the link. I will take a look.
> 
> Mand xx



Hi Mand , yes I know what you mean about some fruit  Saying that it is all natural sugar rather than processed and also important for a balanced diet. If the meal is quite Low Carb then fruit is fine . Apples are Low Carb and Low Gi so a good choice as a snack .


----------



## katie

ive just had chicken and cauliflower cheese, i didnt have much and im reeaaally full  the protein must be working it's magic lol.

levels still good twin?


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> ive just had chicken and cauliflower cheese, i didnt have much and im reeaaally full  the protein must be working it's magic lol.
> 
> levels still good twin?



Yeah touch wood 7.6 , hopefully I'll stay quite stable now . Ive not had cauliflower cheese for agessssss , Ill get some stuff when I go shopping. 
Wheres Munjeeta lately? I miss reading her posts .


----------



## insulinaddict09

Ive just had some supper to try and avoid another Glucose Dump in the morning .... heres hoping it works . I had a boiled Egg Mmmm lovely


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yeah touch wood 7.6 , hopefully I'll stay quite stable now . Ive not had cauliflower cheese for agessssss , Ill get some stuff when I go shopping.
> Wheres Munjeeta lately? I miss reading her posts .



i'm 10.8 for some reason 

I guess she has been busy moving, it's her appointment tomorrow so hopefully she will come on here and report back 



insulinaddict09 said:


> Ive just had some supper to try and avoid another Glucose Dump in the morning .... heres hoping it works . I had a boiled Egg Mmmm lovely



ooh yum!  I havent had a boiled egg in ages, might have one at some point, I usually have poached with my 'fry-up'.


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> i'm 10.8 for some reason
> 
> I guess she has been busy moving, it's her appointment tomorrow so hopefully she will come on here and report back
> ooh yum!  I havent had a boiled egg in ages, might have one at some point, I usually have poached with my 'fry-up'.



oh yes Id forgotton about her results , I hope they are good , she has really been trying hard. Hmm youve just reminded me to make my appointment to have mine done again  
I love Eggs cooked anyway possible but a boiled one was quick while I made a coffee and let the dog out .  I wish I had some Mushrooms , Id have a full on feast lol hehehe


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> oh yes Id forgotton about her results , I hope they are good , she has really been trying hard. Hmm youve just reminded me to make my appointment to have mine done again
> I love Eggs cooked anyway possible but a boiled one was quick while I made a coffee and let the dog out .  I wish I had some Mushrooms , Id have a full on feast lol hehehe



yeah im sure they will be good, id be surprised if they werent because her levels are always better than mine!

hehe yeah, mushrooms are my low carb friend, i seem to eat them everyday!


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> yeah im sure they will be good, id be surprised if they werent because her levels are always better than mine!
> 
> hehe yeah, mushrooms are my low carb friend, i seem to eat them everyday!



Yes I tend to have them most days in some form , either garlic (yummm ) or in an omlette . Yes she puts my pathetic levels to shame , hehe Im chuffed with a 10 lol , although I correct 10's now


----------



## insulinaddict09

Grrrr bloody hypo ffs 3.6 so out comes the pure orange  I'll probably be sky high later now GRRRRRRR


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Grrrr bloody hypo ffs 3.6 so out comes the pure orange  I'll probably be sky high later now GRRRRRRR



oh no  hope you dont shoot up too much! im just on my way to bed oops!

little brother gets his exam results tomorrow aww.

were you asleep and woke up or not managed to sleep yet?


----------



## Munjeeta

Hello girlies. Once again scanned quickly through your posts, I never seem to have time at the moment and no internet at the new place yet. Once I have it I'll be back more! I miss you guys 

Katie, how was your HbA1c? It sounds like you've both been a bit up and down - me too  Went to bed at 18 the night before last, didn't correct but woke up at 3am with a bs of 3. No sense! Was 19 before bed again last night. I don't really know why as not doing anything too different  Feeling a bit pissed off with it all at the moment to be honest. This whole moving malarky's shaken me up a bit and I'm having real probs talking to my boyfriend for some reason. I'm sure it'll sort itself. Plus clinic today, so will find out my HbA1c too, eek! Always get nervous...


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> oh no  hope you dont shoot up too much! im just on my way to bed oops!
> 
> little brother gets his exam results tomorrow aww.
> 
> were you asleep and woke up or not managed to sleep yet?


Hi Twin .. ermm not I hadnt been to sleep , I was on youtube and drinking coffee , grrr hypos 


Munjeeta said:


> Hello girlies. Once again scanned quickly through your posts, I never seem to have time at the moment and no internet at the new place yet. Once I have it I'll be back more! I miss you guys
> 
> Katie, how was your HbA1c? It sounds like you've both been a bit up and down - me too  Went to bed at 18 the night before last, didn't correct but woke up at 3am with a bs of 3. No sense! Was 19 before bed again last night. I don't really know why as not doing anything too different  Feeling a bit pissed off with it all at the moment to be honest. This whole moving malarky's shaken me up a bit and I'm having real probs talking to my boyfriend for some reason. I'm sure it'll sort itself. Plus clinic today, so will find out my HbA1c too, eek! Always get nervous...



Hi Munjeeta !! , its good to see you in the thread . Good luck with your results today !! fingers crossed its a good one . Moving is physically and mentally hard work so Im sure once youve both settled down you will be back to normal , plus it is always abit weird when you first move in together . xx A.M


----------



## katie

Munjeeta said:


> Hello girlies. Once again scanned quickly through your posts, I never seem to have time at the moment and no internet at the new place yet. Once I have it I'll be back more! I miss you guys
> 
> Katie, how was your HbA1c? It sounds like you've both been a bit up and down - me too  Went to bed at 18 the night before last, didn't correct but woke up at 3am with a bs of 3. No sense! Was 19 before bed again last night. I don't really know why as not doing anything too different  Feeling a bit pissed off with it all at the moment to be honest. This whole moving malarky's shaken me up a bit and I'm having real probs talking to my boyfriend for some reason. I'm sure it'll sort itself. Plus clinic today, so will find out my HbA1c too, eek! Always get nervous...



Hi jeeta, it's good to see you on here 

I went to bed about 8.2 and woke up to 2.6 even though I dropped my lantus back down  At least the hypos keep coming when I wake up in the morning rather than in the middle of the night.

Wow from 18 to 3?! that is a big drop.  Were you doing moving related things all day? could have been all the exercise catching up with you.

Like AM said, i'm sure everything will get better once you've settled in, when im really busy I do tend to neglect diabetes a bit.

Hehe I'm never usually nervous about my HbA1c, I was this time just because I wanted to be able to report back an improvement


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi Twin .. ermm not I hadnt been to sleep , I was on youtube and drinking coffee , grrr hypos



yeah  i woke up to 2.6?! grr

for some reason I really couldnt sleep at all (ok so i fell asleep on the sofa during the day) and it was about 5.30am in the end  I had nightmares too, how mean!


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> yeah  i woke up to 2.6?! grr
> 
> for some reason I really couldnt sleep at all (ok so i fell asleep on the sofa during the day) and it was about 5.30am in the end  I had nightmares too, how mean!



Oh nooo I hate nightmares , I sometimes get them if I have alot on my mind  Wow 2.6 eh> that beats my 3.6 lol  At least you woke up for it and avoided a Glucose Dump !! did you have a bounce back or keep quite good levels ? I woke to an 11.3 Grrr I corrected that straight away when I did my morning Levemir . Im pi**ed off because I even had some supper which I dont usually !! I think maybe I still had some Humalog active from earlier though tbh.  I did my shopping online at 5.30am this morning Twin hehehe Im just waiting for it to be delivered ... so its Prawn salad for tea Mmmm


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Oh nooo I hate nightmares , I sometimes get them if I have alot on my mind  Wow 2.6 eh> that beats my 3.6 lol  At least you woke up for it and avoided a Glucose Dump !! did you have a bounce back or keep quite good levels ? I woke to an 11.3 Grrr I corrected that straight away when I did my morning Levemir . Im pi**ed off because I even had some supper which I dont usually !! I think maybe I still had some Humalog active from earlier though tbh.  I did my shopping online at 5.30am this morning Twin hehehe Im just waiting for it to be delivered ... so its Prawn salad for tea Mmmm



yeah i have got a lot buzzing around my mind, especially at night so guess that's why, grr.

I dont know about a bounce back yet because i only got up at 12 and havent re-tested yet  I expect i will be high though!

lol online shopping, wish I could afford to do that, id order in a load of low-carbs treats   enjoy your prawns!


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> yeah i have got a lot buzzing around my mind, especially at night so guess that's why, grr.
> 
> I dont know about a bounce back yet because i only got up at 12 and havent re-tested yet  I expect i will be high though!
> 
> lol online shopping, wish I could afford to do that, id order in a load of low-carbs treats   enjoy your prawns!



Hehehe It was only ?4 delivery so really cheap , plus I dont have to bother going all the way there to shop. Its good for my health too as I can avoid Swine Flu , you know my Tesco is the place to be to catch it lol


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hehehe It was only ?4 delivery so really cheap , plus I dont have to bother going all the way there to shop. Its good for my health too as I can avoid Swine Flu , you know my Tesco is the place to be to catch it lol



?4?! I can't stretch that far   Not only do you avoid swine flu though, you also avoid hitting the floor!


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> ?4?! I can't stretch that far   Not only do you avoid swine flu though, you also avoid hitting the floor!



Hahaha yeah good point Twin !!! the floor in there and my face are old friends lol  Plus I have saved money ... if I went to the shop Id buy lots of c*** I dont really need as its on offer !! Ive got enough shampoos and shower gel to last a life time 
I cant wait to eat my Prawns now though Mmmm I ve craved them for days since you said about them ... Oh nooooo I forgot mushrooms !!! Grrr FFS 
Hmm I wonder if I can add to my order ? I'll check now I think lol


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hahaha yeah good point Twin !!! the floor in there and my face are old friends lol  Plus I have saved money ... if I went to the shop Id buy lots of c*** I dont really need as its on offer !! Ive got enough shampoos and shower gel to last a life time
> I cant wait to eat my Prawns now though Mmmm I ve craved them for days since you said about them ... Oh nooooo I forgot mushrooms !!! Grrr FFS
> Hmm I wonder if I can add to my order ? I'll check now I think lol



haha im like that, ive got a bathroom full of shampoo, conditioner, toothpaste etc that ive collected when studd is on offer 

oh noo, yeah hopefully they can add that on for you! goodluck lol. hmm im hungry, time for lunch.


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> haha im like that, ive got a bathroom full of shampoo, conditioner, toothpaste etc that ive collected when studd is on offer
> 
> oh noo, yeah hopefully they can add that on for you! goodluck lol. hmm im hungry, time for lunch.



Grrr no Ive left it too late they are doing my shopping for me now 
hahaha Im sooo lazy , this is the first time Ive ever shopped for food online though , its usually shoes and clothes from ASOS lol  Enjoy your lunch !! Im 6.1 now woooo , I'll be happy to stay aroung the 6's or worse case 10 lol


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Grrr no Ive left it too late they are doing my shopping for me now
> hahaha Im sooo lazy , this is the first time Ive ever shopped for food online though , its usually shoes and clothes from ASOS lol  Enjoy your lunch !! Im 6.1 now woooo , I'll be happy to stay aroung the 6's or worse case 10 lol



ASOS!! you are making me wish I had money, really need some new clothes!

woo well done. Ive bounced back to 12.9  just about to have lunch so i'll add a few units on.


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> ASOS!! you are making me wish I had money, really need some new clothes!
> 
> woo well done. Ive bounced back to 12.9  just about to have lunch so i'll add a few units on.



Hmm at least you can add a correction to your lunch Bolus rather than another injection though so thats no too bad .  I dont think I'll bother with lunch , it will spoil my tea for me if I do.


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hmm at least you can add a correction to your lunch Bolus rather than another injection though so thats no too bad .  I dont think I'll bother with lunch , it will spoil my tea for me if I do.



fair enough, enjoy that salad   i just had veggie burgers, mushrooms and an egg again - it looks so unappealing on the plate without any carbs lol, but it tastes good.

On saturday i'm going for a picnic and everyone is bringing lots of nice good, im bound to fall off the wagon lol, i'll just try not to eat tooo many carbs, but allow myself some I think!


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> fair enough, enjoy that salad   i just had veggie burgers, mushrooms and an egg again - it looks so unappealing on the plate without any carbs lol, but it tastes good.
> 
> On saturday i'm going for a picnic and everyone is bringing lots of nice good, im bound to fall off the wagon lol, i'll just try not to eat tooo many carbs, but allow myself some I think!



I'd definately have a treat , if you've been good all week then a a picnic will be well deserved I think. Enjoy it and then back on the wagon again sunday. 
that sounds soooo good , I love veggie burgers Mmmm Grrr I didnt get any Mushrooms


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> I'd definately have a treat , if you've been good all week then a a picnic will be well deserved I think. Enjoy it and then back on the wagon again sunday.
> that sounds soooo good , I love veggie burgers Mmmm Grrr I didnt get any Mushrooms




Yeah I have been good, I had to turn down pizza twice and my mum keeps buying bakery bread which I love with cheese and marmite  lol.

aw it's a shame about your mushrooms, get that take-away to bring some round


----------



## katie

Grr im 3.8 again, I was moshing around my living to paramore for ages whilst doing some cleaning so think that's why


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> Grr im 3.8 again, I was moshing around my living to paramore for ages whilst doing some cleaning so think that's why



PMSL@MOSHING !!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Twin !!! Where did you find your phone !!?? did you have a million missed calls pmsl  At least you found it , thats good .. you dont have to go and buy a new one now lol


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> PMSL@MOSHING !!



haha i always dance around my house 



insulinaddict09 said:


> Twin !!! Where did you find your phone !!?? did you have a million missed calls pmsl At least you found it , thats good .. you dont have to go and buy a new one now lol



I found it in my mum's car! I had looked there already but missed it.  I had 15 missed calls and some texts hehe.  Yeah, ive lost my phone about 3 times when drunk, left them in taxis, so im glad my mum came and picked me up this time  hehe!


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> haha i always dance around my house
> I found it in my mum's car! I had looked there already but missed it.  I had 15 missed calls and some texts hehe.  Yeah, ive lost my phone about 3 times when drunk, left them in taxis, so im glad my mum came and picked me up this time  hehe!



Yes I do too actually , all the time 

I dont tend to lose phones , I always break them lately , Ive gone through about 4 mobiles since christmas . They really need to make them waterproof


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yes I do too actually , all the time
> 
> I dont tend to lose phones , I always break them lately , Ive gone through about 4 mobiles since christmas . They really need to make them waterproof



haha that made me LOL.  Once I managed to drop my phone in a pint of beer, my friend's pint! how's that for good aim? 

The trick is to not turn it on but take it apart and put it in a bowl of dry rice, worked for me lol


----------



## katie

mm, i just had the best dinner!

I finished off the rest of my cauliflower cheese from last night, and it was even better re-heated hehe.  I had it with a piece of smoked haddock, which I didnt know I liked... It was so good, so im going to buy some more of them - there's another low carb option for me   I'm really full and again it wasn't a big plate of food 

How were the prawns AM?


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> mm, i just had the best dinner!
> 
> I finished off the rest of my cauliflower cheese from last night, and it was even better re-heated hehe.  I had it with a piece of smoked haddock, which I didnt know I liked... It was so good, so im going to buy some more of them - there's another low carb option for me   I'm really full and again it wasn't a big plate of food
> 
> How were the prawns AM?



they were fabulous thanks Twin  I realllllly enjoyed them , oh god Ive eaten soooo much , all my food came and I couldnt decide what to munch first !!
I had a proper binge , I ate a whole bag of Pork Scratchings Mmmm And  a small slice of the c -word  shhhh dont tell anyone


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> they were fabulous thanks Twin  I realllllly enjoyed them , oh god Ive eaten soooo much , all my food came and I couldnt decide what to munch first !!
> I had a proper binge , I ate a whole bag of Pork Scratchings Mmmm And  a small slice of the c -word shhhh dont tell anyone



Hehe glad you enjoyed them.  I always binge after ive been shopping   I'm glad you finally treated yourself to the C word


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> Hehe glad you enjoyed them.  I always binge after ive been shopping   I'm glad you finally treated yourself to the C word



Yes but it took 3 units to cover it !!!! it was  C -C , so double the sin 
it was a tiny piece too  now I have the problem that I will have to eat the rest soon , I have no one to share it with (hehehehe)


----------



## katie

oh no, you'll have to have accidental hypos


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> oh no, you'll have to have accidental hypos



Oh well , Ive bought it now so it has to be eaten , its such a waste otherwise  Nice Avatar pic btw Twin


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Oh well , Ive bought it now so it has to be eaten , its such a waste otherwise  Nice Avatar pic btw Twin



grr I want some now 
lol thanks, i look really moody in it, it's quite funny


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> grr I want some now
> lol thanks, i look really moody in it, it's quite funny



Moody ? I prefer the term mysterious hehehe


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Moody ? I prefer the term mysterious hehehe



lol you're right, that sounds much better


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> lol you're right, that sounds much better



Ah Twin Im on a proper binge fest tonight !! I cant stop bloody eating  Ive had about 4 extra jabs to cover all the stuff I keep nibbling  I dont normally eat this much in 2 days  I dont know what the hell is going on !!!???????????


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ah Twin Im on a proper binge fest tonight !! I cant stop bloody eating  Ive had about 4 extra jabs to cover all the stuff I keep nibbling  I dont normally eat this much in 2 days  I dont know what the hell is going on !!!???????????



oops! hehe, are you still binging today or are you back to normal?

Are your blood sugars ok?!


----------



## insulinaddict09

hahaha no Im back to normal now Twin  I did hit 10.1 after my binge though , quick correction back down to 6 though so all was good  
good levels so far today apart from just then  a 2.9 that I didnt feel 
its all good again now . Grrr bloody hypos .  how are you doing today for levels twin? did you get much sleep in the end ?

Hmm what to have for my evening meal ....... Im still pondering


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> hahaha no Im back to normal now Twin  I did hit 10.1 after my binge though , quick correction back down to 6 though so all was good
> good levels so far today apart from just then  a 2.9 that I didnt feel
> its all good again now . Grrr bloody hypos .  how are you doing today for levels twin? did you get much sleep in the end ?
> 
> Hmm what to have for my evening meal ....... Im still pondering



10.1, that's pretty good going!

My levels have been awful, Woke up to 12.2. I missed breakfast and had two coffees from the machine at work, I didnt add sugar but they were already sweet and I went up to 19.2 before lunch  Just had a low-carb lunch and lots of insulin so should come down 

It's Bournemouth Airshow this weekend and I'm at work watching the Re Arrow out of the window.  They just made a heart with a bow through it aww!

Hmm I havent thought about tonight, might have to buy some more fish


----------



## rossi_mac

afternoon ladies, how can anyone think about evening meal until at least 6pm???


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> afternoon ladies, how can anyone think about evening meal until at least 6pm???



lol! All I seem to think about is good.  You kind of have to think about meals more when you are going low-carb because it's easy to grab something full of carbs but more difficult to think of something with protein and vegetables or whatever!  Also, I don't want to eat the same low-carb thing all the time or i'll get bored and fall off the wagon hehe.

How are you Rossi? Been cutting down on carbs?


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> lol! All I seem to think about is good.  You kind of have to think about meals more when you are going low-carb because it's easy to grab something full of carbs but more difficult to think of something with protein and vegetables or whatever!  Also, I don't want to eat the same low-carb thing all the time or i'll get bored and fall off the wagon hehe.
> 
> How are you Rossi? Been cutting down on carbs?



fair enough! But I wreckon fish is a good way re low carb, gives more veriety than just meat!?! Maybe

Hmm last night Dominos pepperoni! 150grams carbs then ice cream and strawberries!!! But lite lunch today only 5grams, no idea about tonight, but I have been trying to well maybe not go low carb, but not go high carb!!
Numbers are okish, seem to be rubbish at carb guessing and keep going low, is that better than being high, I have no idea!!


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> fair enough! But I wreckon fish is a good way re low carb, gives more veriety than just meat!?! Maybe
> 
> Hmm last night Dominos pepperoni! 150grams carbs then ice cream and strawberries!!! But lite lunch today only 5grams, no idea about tonight, but I have been trying to well maybe not go low carb, but not go high carb!!
> Numbers are okish, seem to be rubbish at carb guessing and keep going low, is that better than being high, I have no idea!!



yeah fish is good for you! I don't eat much meat anyway though, only chicken really.  so i have veggie burgers and sausages alot - they really dont look appealing without any carbs on the plate haha.

eek 150g, i'd need 30units to cover that 

I guess it depends whether you mind hypos?! I guess it isn't good to have an imbalance in your blood whether it is high or low sugars


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hellooo Low Carbers ... Ive had two Hypos today a 2.9 at lunchtime and a 3.9 now  

For Tea I had Chicken salad , Fresh roasted Organic Chicken  lovely .


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hellooo Low Carbers ... Ive had two Hypos today a 2.9 at lunchtime and a 3.9 now
> 
> For Tea I had Chicken salad , Fresh roasted Organic Chicken  lovely .



aww  your dinner sounds good though.  ive got a roast chicken in the oven, yay! no roast potatoes for me, but that's ok because chicken is better


----------



## Munjeeta

I reckon fish is a great low carb option, Rossi. Although, I have to be honest I've kinda forgotten the whole low carb thing recently... But now things are more settled I will be back! Have internet too now, so can keep up to date, I've been missing so much!!

First decent blood sugar in weeks (it feel like!) this morning - woke up to 5.8. I am going to try really hard to keep on top of them today. Had a 2.7 last night so was expecting a high one this morning but luckily not. Had risotto for tea and boiled eggs for brekkie (with 2 bits of toast - low carbing will start later...) Let me know how you guys are doing


----------



## insulinaddict09

Munjeeta said:


> I reckon fish is a great low carb option, Rossi. Although, I have to be honest I've kinda forgotten the whole low carb thing recently... But now things are more settled I will be back! Have internet too now, so can keep up to date, I've been missing so much!!
> 
> First decent blood sugar in weeks (it feel like!) this morning - woke up to 5.8. I am going to try really hard to keep on top of them today. Had a 2.7 last night so was expecting a high one this morning but luckily not. Had risotto for tea and boiled eggs for brekkie (with 2 bits of toast - low carbing will start later...) Let me know how you guys are doing



Hi Munjeeta , its hard to stick to low carbing when you are moving and its easier to eat whatever your boyf is eating I s'pose . Anyway nice low blood sugar !! Glad to see you back anyway , Twin and I have missed your posts , its only usually us three in here and the odd visitor lol  
Good news on having the internet now !! I dont know how people manage without it  Are you organised for work aswell , back to school soon isnt it ? catch up with you soon , take care xx A.M


----------



## katie

Yay glad you are back online MJ. 

today at the picnic thing we had I was good-ish at first and stuck to some low-carb things.  but then came pudding! wow they were full of carbs  Then I went to meet some friends in Bournemouth and they wanted to go to the traditional sweet shop! It is so cool in there, they have all the childhood sweets  so i had to get some...

now i feel dodgy.  Ive noticed that now when i eat loads of carbs I really dont feel good afterwards, at least it motivates me to stick to low-carbing


----------



## Munjeeta

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi Munjeeta , its hard to stick to low carbing when you are moving and its easier to eat whatever your boyf is eating I s'pose . Anyway nice low blood sugar !! Glad to see you back anyway , Twin and I have missed your posts , its only usually us three in here and the odd visitor lol
> Good news on having the internet now !! I dont know how people manage without it  Are you organised for work aswell , back to school soon isnt it ? catch up with you soon , take care xx A.M



Yeah... Internet all up and running and I've missed it! I'm getting there with getting ready for Sept, I can't believe the holidays are nearly over!! Time flies... 



katie said:


> Yay glad you are back online MJ.
> 
> today at the picnic thing we had I was good-ish at first and stuck to some low-carb things.  but then came pudding! wow they were full of carbs Then I went to meet some friends in Bournemouth and they wanted to go to the traditional sweet shop! It is so cool in there, they have all the childhood sweets so i had to get some...
> 
> now i feel dodgy.  Ive noticed that now when i eat loads of carbs I really dont feel good afterwards, at least it motivates me to stick to low-carbing




Sounds like you've found some good motivation there! I find the same. Although pigged out properly yesterday!! My dad came round and gave us a masterclass in Indian cooking, consequently I ate soooooo much!! Hehe... Ah well... Woke up with a 5.2 so not too bad, although won't tell you what happened in between yesterday's good morning and now 

What sweets did you buy? I love good old fashioned sweet shops!


----------



## katie

Munjeeta said:


> Yeah... Internet all up and running and I've missed it! I'm getting there with getting ready for Sept, I can't believe the holidays are nearly over!! Time flies...
> 
> Sounds like you've found some good motivation there! I find the same. Although pigged out properly yesterday!! My dad came round and gave us a masterclass in Indian cooking, consequently I ate soooooo much!! Hehe... Ah well... Woke up with a 5.2 so not too bad, although won't tell you what happened in between yesterday's good morning and now
> 
> What sweets did you buy? I love good old fashioned sweet shops!



Yeah time really does fly, the past 6 months has gone sooo quickly for me 

wow, a masterclass in indian cooking sounds awesome   Good work on waking up to 5.2, I can't seem to get my levels stable so I at least wake up to a good number, which I used to be able to do 

haha it cant be any worse than me going up to 32.2 after my crazy weekend last week?!

I just made mushroom soup again, mm it's so good!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hmm Ive just had to correct  I've had the munchies and havent stopped since Teatime


----------



## rossi_mac

Hi girls, just back from family do (and it wasn't a funeral hurrah!)

tea was a buffet thing, chocolate fountain, cake carbolicious stuff, guess what I had? A plate of sliced meat, various! and fish, and a splodge of colesaw! tasty and low carb I feel ( I won't mention the beer that I had!)


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Hi girls, just back from family do (and it wasn't a funeral hurrah!)
> 
> tea was a buffet thing, chocolate fountain, cake carbolicious stuff, guess what I had? A plate of sliced meat, various! and fish, and a splodge of colesaw! tasty and low carb I feel ( I won't mention the beer that I had!)



Well done on the Low Carb option Ross , we can allow you the Beer as you ate a Low Carb meal . What sort of levels are you having ?


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> Well done on the Low Carb option Ross , we can allow you the Beer as you ate a Low Carb meal . What sort of levels are you having ?



been a hangover day so not sure, been okay low teens tops down to 5's no hypos at all for a couple of days now!! Can't remeber having my levemir but wifey said I did!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Morning Girls ...... and Lurkers  Well Im not off to a good start this miserable wet Monday morning !! I woke up this morning to a Glucose Level of ......23.2 !!  Hmm yes I did it AGAIN , over-corrected and caused a Glucose Dump Grrrrrr  Consequently I have a banging Headache and Im moody , Breakfast is Coffee and a Correction !*


----------



## Munjeeta

katie said:


> wow, a masterclass in indian cooking sounds awesome   Good work on waking up to 5.2, I can't seem to get my levels stable so I at least wake up to a good number, which I used to be able to do
> 
> haha it cant be any worse than me going up to 32.2 after my crazy weekend last week?!
> 
> I just made mushroom soup again, mm it's so good!



Hehe, yeah, it pays off being half Indian where food's concerned (if you like Indian food, that is...) Made some amazing dal and curries and chapattis  I woke up to a 12.6 today. No idea why. Although didn't test before bed and i probably should have. Back on the low carb wagon today. I really am going to try 



rossi_mac said:


> Hi girls, just back from family do (and it wasn't a funeral hurrah!)
> 
> tea was a buffet thing, chocolate fountain, cake carbolicious stuff, guess what I had? A plate of sliced meat, various! and fish, and a splodge of colesaw! tasty and low carb I feel ( I won't mention the beer that I had!)



Yay! well done, I'm impressed with the self control! 



insulinaddict09 said:


> *Morning Girls ...... and Lurkers  Well Im not off to a good start this miserable wet Monday morning !! I woke up this morning to a Glucose Level of ......23.2 !!  Hmm yes I did it AGAIN , over-corrected and caused a Glucose Dump Grrrrrr ( Consequently I have a banging Headache and Im moody , Breakfast is Coffee and a Correction !*



Hmmm... Not a good way to start the day. A good plan though, batman. Get that coffee and insulin inside you and wait for the magic to work! Hope you feel better later!


----------



## tracey w

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Morning Girls ...... and Lurkers  Well Im not off to a good start this miserable wet Monday morning !! I woke up this morning to a Glucose Level of ......23.2 !!
> 
> Morning AM, thats not good!
> 
> Been reading your posts with interest and was motivated to go LOW carb for some days last week, mainly cos i need to shift a few pounds, could not believe the numbers, were soooo good. But over the wekend been bad and numbers have really swung
> 
> could not give up carbs totally though, but low carb is a good option. Just need some inspiration though, ate 6 eggs in one day  lol*


----------



## Munjeeta

Hi Tracey. I had exactly the same experience when I started low-carbing. I had brilliant blood sugars for a few days then they went haywire. I have since somewhat fallen off teh low-carbing wagon as it were, but found that after some time just reducing the amount of carbs I ate from what I was eating before helped. Shifting the focus from filling up on carbs to filling up on veg and protein was good. Although I did still eat carbs of some description with every meal - just less of them! I am trying very hard to get myself back and sorted with it!


----------



## tracey w

Munjeeta said:


> Hi Tracey. I had exactly the same experience when I started low-carbing. I had brilliant blood sugars for a few days then they went haywire. I have since somewhat fallen off teh low-carbing wagon as it were, but found that after some time just reducing the amount of carbs I ate from what I was eating before helped. Shifting the focus from filling up on carbs to filling up on veg and protein was good. Although I did still eat carbs of some description with every meal - just less of them! I am trying very hard to get myself back and sorted with it!



thanks, yes this is what I have been trying too, but not every meal. Example, im not that keen on ommelette and cant face every day for breakkie, and cant see a boiled egg or scrambled without the toast!!

for other meals I have had either very low amounts of potatoes or rice, or none if I have meat and veg, or chicken stir fry, and have really noticed a difference in numbers. Not lost any weight though


----------



## Munjeeta

Hmmm... Sounds like you're doing a good job though - numbers are half the battle! I know exactly what you mean about omelette and eggs! I like them but have to be in the mood, and you're right, boiled egg and no soldiers? 

The weight loss might come in time. Surely the laws of science say so if you're eating less carbs and more veg. Gradual weight loss is the best anyway. It has more chance of staying off. Partly due to the fact that it's lifestyle changes that are more sustainable. Good luck!


----------



## insulinaddict09

tracey w said:


> insulinaddict09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Morning Girls ...... and Lurkers  Well Im not off to a good start this miserable wet Monday morning !! I woke up this morning to a Glucose Level of ......23.2 !!
> 
> Morning AM, thats not good!
> 
> Been reading your posts with interest and was motivated to go LOW carb for some days last week, mainly cos i need to shift a few pounds, could not believe the numbers, were soooo good. But over the wekend been bad and numbers have really swung
> 
> could not give up carbs totally though, but low carb is a good option. Just need some inspiration though, ate 6 eggs in one day  lol*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Hi Tracy ... yes my levels have been bouncing alllll over the place this weekend and the culprit ?.......... CARBS  hmmm I decided to add a few into my diet , just the odd thing and my levels have zoomed to the 20+'s and down to 1+'s , not good at all  Im back on the Low Carb wagon with a vengence as from today .*
Click to expand...


----------



## Munjeeta

How are your levels now, AM? Have they come down any?


----------



## insulinaddict09

Munjeeta said:


> How are your levels now, AM? Have they come down any?



I did a correction to bring me down to 6 , but Im still 10.3 so Im going to correct again as its been over 3 hours now  Grrr bl**dy Carbs


----------



## Munjeeta

Hmmm... Pesky things! But sometimes it does take a while for corrections to bring you down fully. I've gone up to 18 now as well  Correction dose for me too


----------



## insulinaddict09

Munjeeta said:


> Hmmm... Pesky things! But sometimes it does take a while for corrections to bring you down fully. I've gone up to 18 now as well  Correction dose for me too



Not a good day levels wise for us today then , I hope Twin is having better luck than us ! Usually if a correction has'nt brought me down within 2/3 hours I have to do another small one , I'll just take a couple of units . Hope you get back into range soon !!


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Morning Girls ...... and Lurkers  Well Im not off to a good start this miserable wet Monday morning !! I woke up this morning to a Glucose Level of ......23.2 !! Hmm yes I did it AGAIN , over-corrected and caused a Glucose Dump Grrrrrr Consequently I have a banging Headache and Im moody , Breakfast is Coffee and a Correction !*



aww poor twin, tha sucks. feeling any better? I really need a coffee right now. just have to... get up... and make it!



Munjeeta said:


> Hehe, yeah, it pays off being half Indian where food's concerned (if you like Indian food, that is...) Made some amazing dal and curries and chapattis  I woke up to a 12.6 today. No idea why. Although didn't test before bed and i probably should have. Back on the low carb wagon today. I really am going to try
> !



you have to like indian food if you are half indian  I used to make dal, curry and kulfi - yummy!

It's not good for the low-carbing though hehe, so haven't had any indian food lately.

I woke up to a similar number! but went to bed at 4.9, what the...?! grr!  I'm back to low-carbing today too, ive had a weekend off and it really didnt make me feel very good so im going to stick to low-carbing again for as long as possible


----------



## katie

oops im so slow!



Munjeeta said:


> Hmmm... Pesky things! But sometimes it does take a while for corrections to bring you down fully. I've gone up to 18 now as well  Correction dose for me too



woah that's annoying! did you eat something carby?


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Me too Twin , Ive indulged in a few Carbs and felt like **** every since  , Carbs are defo no friend of mine !! The sad thing is I didnt even enjoy them Grrr and Ive suffered numbers wise since *


----------



## Munjeeta

katie said:


> aww poor twin, tha sucks. feeling any better? I really need a coffee right now. just have to... get up... and make it!
> 
> you have to like indian food if you are half indian  I used to make dal, curry and kulfi - yummy!
> 
> It's not good for the low-carbing though hehe, so haven't had any indian food lately.
> 
> I woke up to a similar number! but went to bed at 4.9, what the...?! grr!  I'm back to low-carbing today too, ive had a weekend off and it really didnt make me feel very good so im going to stick to low-carbing again for as long as possible



Yes, that's what I've told myself too. Although it's hard. James is making macaroni cheese for tea... That's not low carb!! I need to be more forceful with my convictions. Low carb or not. I'm sitting on the fence at the moment!

Night times are so hard. And I can never work out what exactly it is that affects it: basal? bolus? exercise effects? night time hypoes? Grrr. Too many factors!


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Me too Twin , Ive indulged in a few Carbs and felt like **** every since  , Carbs are defo no friend of mine !! The sad thing is I didnt even enjoy them Grrr and Ive suffered numbers wise since *



yeah i know what u mean. every time ive had carb this weekend Ive just become really full and felt ill! Hmm, not sure what to eat now...


----------



## katie

Munjeeta said:


> Yes, that's what I've told myself too. Although it's hard. James is making macaroni cheese for tea... That's not low carb!! I need to be more forceful with my convictions. Low carb or not. I'm sitting on the fence at the moment!
> 
> Night times are so hard. And I can never work out what exactly it is that affects it: basal? bolus? exercise effects? night time hypoes? Grrr. Too many factors!



mmm i loove macaroni cheese, but yeah that isnt low carb and i always go up to about 20 afterwards because I eat far too much of it. it's so nice though!

I know, the morning reading confuse me too, i never know what to do about it and mine havent been stable for a while.  I used to be able to get it right and then at least wake to a good number but that doesnt seem to happen for more than a day in a row at the moment!?


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> yeah i know what u mean. every time ive had carb this weekend Ive just become really full and felt ill! Hmm, not sure what to eat now...



*Yes Ive found that Carbs really seem to make you feel bloated , Im sure Ive put on a stone this weekend  Its salad for me today , I need to Detox *


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Yes Ive found that Carbs really seem to make you feel bloated , Im sure Ive put on a stone this weekend  Its salad for me today , I need to Detox *



lol good plan. my salad has gone manky  i'll have to wait til tomorrow for that. hmm veggie burgers it is then lol.


----------



## Munjeeta

katie said:


> mmm i loove macaroni cheese, but yeah that isnt low carb and i always go up to about 20 afterwards because I eat far too much of it. it's so nice though!
> 
> I know, the morning reading confuse me too, i never know what to do about it and mine havent been stable for a while.  I used to be able to get it right and then at least wake to a good number but that doesnt seem to happen for more than a day in a row at the moment!?



I just never see any correlation between bed time readings and mornings. If I'm in range at night sometimes I'll wake up high, sometimes hypo in the night but rarely wake up in range! If I go to bed high sometimes I'll wake up in range, sometimes I'll wake up high and sometimes I'll hypo. If I'm low in the evening and snack I sometimes wake up high, sometimes in range. If I'm low in the evening and don't snack I wake up high or hypo. I can never see any patterns!!



insulinaddict09 said:


> *Yes Ive found that Carbs really seem to make you feel bloated , Im sure Ive put on a stone this weekend  Its salad for me today , I need to Detox *





katie said:


> lol good plan. my salad has gone manky  i'll have to wait til tomorrow for that. hmm veggie burgers it is then lol.



Detox is a good idea. Although I just had fish fingers. Not detox but lowish carb...  I might compensate now with a plate of something green!


----------



## katie

Munjeeta said:


> I just never see any correlation between bed time readings and mornings. If I'm in range at night sometimes I'll wake up high, sometimes hypo in the night but rarely wake up in range! If I go to bed high sometimes I'll wake up in range, sometimes I'll wake up high and sometimes I'll hypo. If I'm low in the evening and snack I sometimes wake up high, sometimes in range. If I'm low in the evening and don't snack I wake up high or hypo. I can never see any patterns!!



Same here  It isn't fair!  I really need to look at it more closely and work on it but it's such hard work!

Ive just remembered ive got my home made mushroom soup in the fridge so im going to have that for lunch, woo.


----------



## Munjeeta

Woohoo! Mushroom soup 

Yes - I think the same about my night time levels. And I do wake up quite often to test. But I've tried increasing and decreasing my night time basal and still see no patterns. They must be there somewhere!

Down to 4.4 finally  Although now it's trying to hold off the hypo fairy  Possibly over corrected with my fish fingers! Oops.


----------



## tracey w

Hi Tracy ... yes my levels have been bouncing alllll over the place this weekend and the culprit ?.......... CARBS  hmmm I decided to add a few into my diet , just the odd thing and my levels have zoomed to the 20+'s and down to 1+'s , not good at all  Im back on the Low Carb wagon with a vengence as from today .[/QUOTE]

I know how you feel, had a panini this aft, result 18.8 cr*p!!

gonna have chicken and veg now for tea, but i have a bounty in the fridge just beckoning to me, and that time of the month when i just have to have it.......

oh well always tomorow


----------



## insulinaddict09

tracey w said:


> Hi Tracy ... yes my levels have been bouncing alllll over the place this weekend and the culprit ?.......... CARBS  hmmm I decided to add a few into my diet , just the odd thing and my levels have zoomed to the 20+'s and down to 1+'s , not good at all Im back on the Low Carb wagon with a vengence as from today .



I know how you feel, had a panini this aft, result 18.8 cr*p!!

gonna have chicken and veg now for tea, but i have a bounty in the fridge just beckoning to me, and that time of the month when i just have to have it.......

oh well always tomorow[/QUOTE]

Im having Chicken salad for tea tonight , Low Carb and healthy ... pretty good detox  Mmmm Tracy !!! I want a Bounty now too !! I love coconut 
Well anyway Im back in the 4's so its all good in da hood again hehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09

Ooops sorry Ive just realised I keep spelling your name wrong ... Sorry 

Anyway Tracey , when do you start pumping ?


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> ...Ive just remembered ive got my home made mushroom soup in the fridge so im going to have that for lunch, woo.



I'm sorry katie, it just cracks me up every time you say 'woo!' in a post - never sure if it's a sarcastic 'woo' (as in 'I've eaten a salad, woo') or an over-the-moon-top-of-the-world 'woo'! (as in 'Bournemouth, woo!') But it always makes me smile


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> I'm sorry katie, it just cracks me up every time you say 'woo!' in a post - never sure if it's a sarcastic 'woo' (as in 'I've eaten a salad, woo') or an over-the-moon-top-of-the-world 'woo'! (as in 'Bournemouth, woo!') But it always makes me smile



hahaha.  That was a 'Bournemouth, woo!' woo, because my mushroom soup is tastey! (even if I do say so myself...). Ocassionally I do a sarcastic 'woo', sorry for the confusion


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> Ocassionally I do a sarcastic 'woo', sorry for the confusion



*Ocassionally Twin? *


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Ocassionally Twin? *



lol, ok quite often.  Omg, I say 'woo' all the time, don't I?!


----------



## tracey w

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ooops sorry Ive just realised I keep spelling your name wrong ... Sorry
> 
> Anyway Tracey , when do you start pumping ?



No probs, call me what you like, within reason 

No idea when ill be pumping, bev has asked too  all i know is its been ordered and the team are short staffed in August, hoping september. but am waiting on the call, all in their hands, I have no say unfortunately.


----------



## insulinaddict09

tracey w said:


> No probs, call me what you like, within reason
> 
> No idea when ill be pumping, bev has asked too  all i know is its been ordered and the team are short staffed in August, hoping september. but am waiting on the call, all in their hands, I have no say unfortunately.



Oh you'd think they would give you a better idea of when you get it 

Oh you're so good , I get mad when people spell my name wrong lol , hardly anyone spells it right , including my own brother


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> lol, ok quite often.  Omg, I say 'woo' all the time, don't I?!



Every other word practically lol


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Every other word practically lol



whoop woo!


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> whoop woo!



*WOO WOO !!  

How are the levels now Twin ... 5's for me now WOOOOOOO *


----------



## tracey w

insulinaddict09 said:


> Oh you'd think they would give you a better idea of when you get it
> 
> Oh you're so good , I get mad when people spell my name wrong lol , hardly anyone spells it right , including my own brother



I used to be annoyed about that kind of thing, but got other things to worry about these days lol 

Re pump, last word on my answer machine was, ordered your pump and i will be in touch after my holiday, so i dont want to mither her about it as i know how busy they are, thing is im not very patient so i have tried to put it out of my mind for now


----------



## tracey w

katie said:


> whoop woo!



you go girl!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

tracey w said:


> I used to be annoyed about that kind of thing, but got other things to worry about these days lol
> 
> Re pump, last word on my answer machine was, ordered your pump and i will be in touch after my holiday, so i dont want to mither her about it as i know how busy they are, thing is im not very patient so i have tried to put it out of my mind for now



*Ooops then you come on here and we all ask you when you start pumping  Did you eat your Bounty ? Mmm I really fancy chocolate now *


----------



## tracey w

No worries,

yep bounty done and dusted, gonna go hoover now to burn it off 

see you all later?


----------



## insulinaddict09

tracey w said:


> No worries,
> 
> yep bounty done and dusted, gonna go hoover now to burn it off
> 
> see you all later?



*Catch you later Tracey , come and do my hoovering when you've done please *


----------



## katie

tracey w said:


> No worries,
> 
> yep bounty done and dusted, gonna go hoover now to burn it off
> 
> see you all later?





catch you later tracey


----------



## Munjeeta

Haha... I love how this thread digresses to hoovering, amongst other things! 

How have levels been? I was 4.4 but then ate an apple (not even a ripe one!) and am now 10.1  Probably could have left it at 4, but I always think I'm on the verge of a hypo, when I'm probably not....

You keep 'woo'ing Katie! Sarcastic or genuine (I always read them as genuine )


----------



## katie

Munjeeta said:


> Haha... I love how this thread digresses to hoovering, amongst other things!
> 
> How have levels been? I was 4.4 but then ate an apple (not even a ripe one!) and am now 10.1  Probably could have left it at 4, but I always think I'm on the verge of a hypo, when I'm probably not....
> 
> You keep 'woo'ing Katie! Sarcastic or genuine (I always read them as genuine )



Great isn't it!

dont worry, I usually make it obvious if it's sarcastic by using a '' 

I just tested especially for you... i'm also about to have dinner, but... i'm 8.5, wow not bad lol, I was expecting to be randomly highas usual.

I really want some salad, ive got a tuna light lunch but that isnt a very good dinner on it's own


----------



## insulinaddict09

Munjeeta said:


> Haha... I love how this thread digresses to hoovering, amongst other things!
> 
> How have levels been? I was 4.4 but then ate an apple (not even a ripe one!) and am now 10.1  Probably could have left it at 4, but I always think I'm on the verge of a hypo, when I'm probably not....
> 
> You keep 'woo'ing Katie! Sarcastic or genuine (I always read them as genuine



Hmm Apples .. tasty but at least 10.5g Carbs   I love Granny Smiths Apples , I only like Green Apples not the really sweet ones though , something tangy


----------



## Munjeeta

katie said:


> Great isn't it!
> 
> dont worry, I usually make it obvious if it's sarcastic by using a
> 
> I just tested especially for you... i'm also about to have dinner, but... i'm 8.5, wow not bad lol, I was expecting to be randomly highas usual.
> 
> I really want some salad, ive got a tuna light lunch but that isnt a very good dinner on it's own



8.5's not so bad! No, not very satisfying! I'm gearing up for my macaroni cheese  I'm 11.8 now  Not a good day levels-wise.



insulinaddict09 said:


> Hmm Apples .. tasty but at least 10.5g Carbs  I love Granny Smiths Apples , I only like Green Apples not the really sweet ones though , something tangy



It was a braeburn, my favourite! Hmmm... I always underestimate fruit. I guess I ate it to prevent me falling below 4, but looks like I wasn't on the way down anyway  Because I've been higher the last few weeks I had slight hypo signs that made me think I was. Joy!

I think I'm going to try and make myself test before bed tonight. To see what effect the carb fest has on me!


----------



## tracey w

hypo 3.3 

Was just wondering if my ratios need reducing if not taking on as many carbs?

eg if i ate pasta for tea would defo stick to 1.5:1, as loads carbs and take ages to digest, but if eating little carbs should i drop to 1:1? confused now.

Do you think my insulin peaked before the bounty? help have now ate jely babies, crisps and toast and peanut butter, bounty prob not kicked in yet, will be sky high later


----------



## insulinaddict09

tracey w said:


> hypo 3.3
> 
> Was just wondering if my ratios need reducing if not taking on as many carbs?
> 
> eg if i ate pasta for tea would defo stick to 1.5:1, as loads carbs and take ages to digest, but if eating little carbs should i drop to 1:1? confused now.
> 
> Do you think my insulin peaked before the bounty? help have now ate jely babies, crisps and toast and peanut butter, bounty prob not kicked in yet, will be sky high later



*Eek .. Hmm I had to reduce how much Insulin I was taking but my ratio stayed at 1;10 , the Bounty defo hasnt kicked in yet , it can take ages for chocolate to kick in ... Ive had a late peak from chocolate buttons over 2 / 3hours later   Id definately check to see if your ratio has changed . Also I think you will be joining The Correction Club later  sorry .. I hate hypos *


----------



## tracey w

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Eek .. Hmm I had to reduce how much Insulin I was taking but my ratio stayed at 1;10 , the Bounty defo hasnt kicked in yet , it can take ages for chocolate to kick in ... Ive had a late peak from chocolate buttons over 2 / 3hours later   Id definately check to see if your ratio has changed . Also I think you will be joining The Correction Club later  sorry .. I hate hypos *



yep, what i thought, bugger 

When you say you reduced but ratio stayed the same, what do you mean? Give a little less than your usual ratio because low carbs?? Soo what would you have done for choccy? bolused less as low gi? Give after eating maybe? Was soo good too, never mind


----------



## sofaraway

katie said:


> I really want some salad, ive got a tuna light lunch but that isnt a very good dinner on it's own



I like them, very yummy, but only buy them when they are on promotion. 

I think that some people experience changes in ratios when they decrease or increase the amount of carbs. Tracey- was all that to treat the hypo? If so I think you will be looking at a high later. Hope it's not too bad though


----------



## tracey w

sofaraway said:


> I like them, very yummy, but only buy them when they are on promotion.
> 
> I think that some people experience changes in ratios when they decrease or increase the amount of carbs. Tracey- was all that to treat the hypo? If so I think you will be looking at a high later. Hope it's not too bad though



I know, over treated but had munchies 

Yes I have noticed that my ratios certainly need to be lower with low carb meals than high carb ones, will have to look a little more closely at it. thing is as i bolused for tea i had a feeling it was too much, shoud have gone with instinct, thanks Nikki


----------



## insulinaddict09

tracey w said:


> yep, what i thought, bugger
> 
> When you say you reduced but ratio stayed the same, what do you mean? Give a little less than your usual ratio because low carbs?? Soo what would you have done for choccy? bolused less as low gi? Give after eating maybe? Was soo good too, never mind



*As I tend to have very small amounts of Carbs per day ( although I think my ratio is still 1;10 ) I only have small Insulin doses per meal , usually only 1 or 2 units . For Chocolate on the other hand I always bolus after I have eaten it , usually half an hour or more and I give the full wack per Carb value as any Carb will zoom me to the teens and beyond  *


----------



## sofaraway

yeah, it's very easy to say 15g carb wait for 15 minutes etc etc, but in reality when the hunger hits it's not easy to stop eating until you feel better.


----------



## tracey w

well just tested, 3  and half hours after tea, one hour fifteen post hypo, 7.8, fingers crossed wont go much higher, defo gave too much insulin me thinks


----------



## tracey w

insulinaddict09 said:


> *As I tend to have very small amounts of Carbs per day ( although I think my ratio is still 1;10 ) I only have small Insulin doses per meal , usually only 1 or 2 units . For Chocolate on the other hand I always bolus after I have eaten it , usually half an hour or more and I give the full wack per Carb value as any Carb will zoom me to the teens and beyond  *



right, all making sense to me now. All this low carbing is new to me as since diagnosis been shovelling carbs in a plenty!! Like starting anew isnt it? But i definately think i will stick with it, i feel much better without the spikes all the time, thanks for your advice


----------



## insulinaddict09

tracey w said:


> right, all making sense to me now. All this low carbing is new to me as since diagnosis been shovelling carbs in a plenty!! Like starting anew isnt it? But i definately think i will stick with it, i feel much better without the spikes all the time, thanks for your advice



*No problem , anytime  It is all trial and error though , I still get days when I misjudge things and zoom up or drop like a stone . I am going back to basics now and starting a fresh , hopefully I can re-educate myself during the process !*


----------



## katie

sofaraway said:


> I like them, very yummy, but only buy them when they are on promotion.



Yes they are stupidly expensive! The cheapest place to get them is Sainsbury's for ?1.70-something.  I found some lettuce, so had it with salad and it was yummy


----------



## sofaraway

katie said:


> Yes they are stupidly expensive! The cheapest place to get them is Sainsbury's for ?1.70-something.  I found some lettuce, so had it with salad and it was yummy



How many carbs in them? I know you don't get much pasta in them, so not too much I would have thought.


----------



## katie

sofaraway said:


> How many carbs in them? I know you don't get much pasta in them, so not too much I would have thought.



22.6g so not bad


----------



## Munjeeta

tracey w said:


> hypo 3.3
> 
> Was just wondering if my ratios need reducing if not taking on as many carbs?
> 
> eg if i ate pasta for tea would defo stick to 1.5:1, as loads carbs and take ages to digest, but if eating little carbs should i drop to 1:1? confused now.
> 
> Do you think my insulin peaked before the bounty? help have now ate jely babies, crisps and toast and peanut butter, bounty prob not kicked in yet, will be sky high later



I found that when I originally started eating less carbs my ratios did change slightly and I needed less insulin (not just because I was eating less carb but for each g I needed less to cover it) but I'm not sure what science, if any, there is behind it! 

I just had macaroni cheese, weighged it (300g ) but stupidly I calculated all that weight for the macaroni and didn't take into account the cheese... Ate just under 2 hours ago and am now 5.9. COnsidering I was 11.8 before that's quite a big drop and 2 hours after food I should be around 10? I want to avoid a hypo but don't want a spike, what should I do/eat?!


----------



## katie

Munjeeta said:


> I found that when I originally started eating less carbs my ratios did change slightly and I needed less insulin (not just because I was eating less carb but for each g I needed less to cover it) but I'm not sure what science, if any, there is behind it!
> 
> I just had macaroni cheese, weighged it (300g ) but stupidly I calculated all that weight for the macaroni and didn't take into account the cheese... Ate just under 2 hours ago and am now 5.9. COnsidering I was 11.8 before that's quite a big drop and 2 hours after food I should be around 10? I want to avoid a hypo but don't want a spike, what should I do/eat?!



personally I would leave it for now because you may be fine. maybe check again in a little while if you really want to avoid a hypo. You might be on the way up again, so personally I wouldnt eat anything else yet...


----------



## insulinaddict09

*I agree with Twin .. dont react to soon Ive done that and ended up high , leave it a while but keep an eye on things *


----------



## Munjeeta

Yes. I'm sure you're right... I'll test again in a bit and see what's going on  Grrrr. I felt so saintly weighing it all and now I'm annoyed that I calculated it all wrong!


----------



## katie

wow, i should have said 'personally' a bit more


----------



## katie

Munjeeta said:


> Yes. I'm sure you're right... I'll test again in a bit and see what's going on  Grrrr. I felt so saintly weighing it all and now I'm annoyed that I calculated it all wrong!



I never take cheese into consideration, am I supposed to?


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> wow, i should have said 'personally' a bit more



*Wow Twin I "totally"  agree   Grrr thats my word I think *


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> I never take cheese into consideration, am I supposed to?



*Errmm I dont unless its a HUGEEEEE chunk lol *


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Wow Twin I "totally"  agree   Grrr thats my word I think *



totally 



insulinaddict09 said:


> *Errmm I dont unless its a HUGEEEEE chunk lol *



what do u do? reduce the amount u take? I dont bother...


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> totally
> 
> what do u do? reduce the amount u take? I dont bother...



*I dont bother  *


----------



## katie

cool, we are both equally useless.


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> cool, we are both equally useless.



Yes it looks like it , hehehe Hmm I wonder who does do it though , apart from Munjeeta (usually )


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yes it looks like it , hehehe Hmm I wonder who does do it though , apart from Munjeeta (usually )



meh, she's probably just wrong*, I wouldnt worry about it...

*joke


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> meh, she's probably just wrong*, I wouldnt worry about it...
> 
> *joke



 Exactly !!


----------



## Munjeeta

Haha... I got totally lost there! What do I do?! And what am I wrong about?! 

Went down to 4.1 last night so ate some chocolate rice cakes and a plum. Woke up to an 8.0 so not too terrible!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Munjeeta said:


> Haha... I got totally lost there! What do I do?! And what am I wrong about?!
> 
> Went down to 4.1 last night so ate some chocolate rice cakes and a plum. Woke up to an 8.0 so not too terrible!



Hehehe sorry Munjeeta ...... we were just saying how we dont count (like in your macc chesse)  cheese , well unless its a HUGE chunk lol , but you do. We were wondering if anyone /who else does ? 
Hey thats not a bad number ... mine is 6.1 ... a miracle I think , or a fluke


----------



## tracey w

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hehehe sorry Munjeeta ...... we were just saying how we dont count (like in your macc chesse)  cheese , well unless its a HUGE chunk lol , but you do. We were wondering if anyone /who else does ?
> Hey thats not a bad number ... mine is 6.1 ... a miracle I think , or a fluke



 I dont count cheese either, only count milk if its like huge cappucinno or latte.

well, went up to 12.4 last night, so had to correct, woke to 7.4, cant complain.


Having boiled eggs and nimble bread as that is v low in carb, have a good day all!


----------



## insulinaddict09

tracey w said:


> I dont count cheese either, only count milk if its like huge cappucinno or latte.
> 
> well, went up to 12.4 last night, so had to correct, woke to 7.4, cant complain.
> 
> 
> Having boiled eggs and nimble bread as that is v low in carb, have a good day all!



Catch you later Tracey , have a good day !! the sun is shining in Liverpool today wooo !!


----------



## tracey w

yes nice day here too!


----------



## insulinaddict09

tracey w said:


> yes nice day here too!



Hmm going cloudy here   Love the Signature !! how true for me too


----------



## katie

Munjeeta said:


> Haha... I got totally lost there! What do I do?! And what am I wrong about?!
> 
> Went down to 4.1 last night so ate some chocolate rice cakes and a plum. Woke up to an 8.0 so not too terrible!



were you saying that you reduce the amount of insulin you take if there is a lot of cheese in the meal? I got a bit confused so just sadi you are wrong 

I went to bed at 5.5 and woke to 7.9, there's no way my lantus ran out because I take it at bed time, Ive tried taking more but I just hypo.  Why can't my levels just stay the same? grr.  Better than usual though I guess hehe.


----------



## Munjeeta

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hehehe sorry Munjeeta ...... we were just saying how we dont count (like in your macc chesse)  cheese , well unless its a HUGE chunk lol , but you do. We were wondering if anyone /who else does ?
> Hey thats not a bad number ... mine is 6.1 ... a miracle I think , or a fluke





katie said:


> were you saying that you reduce the amount of insulin you take if there is a lot of cheese in the meal? I got a bit confused so just sadi you are wrong
> 
> I went to bed at 5.5 and woke to 7.9, there's no way my lantus ran out because I take it at bed time, Ive tried taking more but I just hypo.  Why can't my levels just stay the same? grr.  Better than usual though I guess hehe.




Haha... Noooo... I was saying that I counted the weight of the macaroni cheese as plain macaroni which of course has carbs while the cheese (which would've added a fair bit of weight!) doesn't so over estimated the carb counted by quiiiiiiite a lot! Hehe... Oh dear...


----------



## katie

Munjeeta said:


> Haha... Noooo... I was saying that I counted the weight of the macaroni cheese as plain macaroni which of course has carbs while the cheese (which would've added a fair bit of weight!) doesn't so over estimated the carb counted by quiiiiiiite a lot! Hehe... Oh dear...



oh! haha. Easy mistake to make  At least it's a good excuse to do some evening snacking, mmm choclate rice cakes


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hello Girlies ... forgive me for I have sinned .... Ive eaten Twiglets 

I covered the 14.5g with Insulin but  have zooooooomed to 21.4 so had to 

correct  Grrr I was in the 6's too


----------



## tracey w

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hmm going cloudy here   Love the Signature !! how true for me too



Ha i know!, just came to me in the night! How sad am I?

Only took about a year to think of something, oh well better late than never!!

have just posted on pump thread, getting mine 8th september, sooooooooo excited about it


----------



## Munjeeta

katie said:


> oh! haha. Easy mistake to make  At least it's a good excuse to do some evening snacking, mmm choclate rice cakes



Indeed! Quite enjoyed it really 



insulinaddict09 said:


> Hello Girlies ... forgive me for I have sinned .... Ive eaten Twiglets
> 
> I covered the 14.5g with Insulin but  have zooooooomed to 21.4 so had to
> 
> correct  Grrr I was in the 6's too



Mmmm... Twiglets! I TRIED to eat a pack earlier but they were stale  How much insulin did you take to cover them?


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hello Girlies ... forgive me for I have sinned .... Ive eaten Twiglets
> 
> I covered the 14.5g with Insulin but  have zooooooomed to 21.4 so had to
> 
> correct  Grrr I was in the 6's too



mmm twiglets! twin, sounds like you need to up your ratio! im guessing you took 1 or 2 units? have you tried taking 4 for that amount of carbs? or will you hypo?


----------



## insulinaddict09

tracey w said:


> Ha i know!, just came to me in the night! How sad am I?
> 
> Only took about a year to think of something, oh well better late than never!!
> 
> have just posted on pump thread, getting mine 8th september, sooooooooo excited about it



Wow thats soon !! Im really pleased for you !!


----------



## tracey w

insulinaddict09 said:


> Wow thats soon !! Im really pleased for you !!



thank you!


----------



## katie

tracey w said:


> Ha i know!, just came to me in the night! How sad am I?
> 
> Only took about a year to think of something, oh well better late than never!!
> 
> have just posted on pump thread, getting mine 8th september, sooooooooo excited about it



woo goodluck


----------



## tracey w

katie said:


> woo goodluck



thanks Katie!


----------



## insulinaddict09

tracey w said:


> thank you!



Dont deflect to the pumpers thread totally though , still come in here for a chat and to let us know how the reduced carbing is going or isnt lol


----------



## Munjeeta

tracey w said:


> Ha i know!, just came to me in the night! How sad am I?
> 
> Only took about a year to think of something, oh well better late than never!!
> 
> have just posted on pump thread, getting mine 8th september, sooooooooo excited about it



Wow!  That is soon! Congrats  You'll def have to keep us updated as to how it's going!


----------



## Munjeeta

Tested my blood about half an hour ago, was 4.4 as had no lunch so ate some (only Twiglets and fish fingers - SO unhealthy!) Started feeling a bit funny so just tested again (4.3) but funniest thing (only to me!) I must've tested on the same finger without realising - did my finger prick, squeezed my finger and blood came out of both sides at once, hehe


----------



## katie

Munjeeta said:


> Tested my blood about half an hour ago, was 4.4 as had no lunch so ate some (only Twiglets and fish fingers - SO unhealthy!) Started feeling a bit funny so just tested again (4.3) but funniest thing (only to me!) I must've tested on the same finger without realising - did my finger prick, squeezed my finger and blood came out of both sides at once, hehe



hahaha! thats so funny. don't think that has ever happened to me so far


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> mmm twiglets! twin, sounds like you need to up your ratio! im guessing you took 1 or 2 units? have you tried taking 4 for that amount of carbs? or will you hypo?



Hmm I took 2 units as I was in the 6's so the "spare half a unit" would come in handy to lower me abit !! HAHAHAHAHA YEAH RIGHT FFS  Hmm 1 ;10g works fine for anything else though, bloody Twiglets !! they are sooo nice tho  4 units would have me hypo for sure tho


----------



## tracey w

insulinaddict09 said:


> Dont deflect to the pumpers thread totally though , still come in here for a chat and to let us know how the reduced carbing is going or isnt lol



sure will, i need all the help i can get. had sandwich for lunch and was 13.3 at tea  bl***y bread!  had chicken stir fry and only insulin i took was a correction, see how that goes later?


----------



## tracey w

Munjeeta said:


> Tested my blood about half an hour ago, was 4.4 as had no lunch so ate some (only Twiglets and fish fingers - SO unhealthy!) Started feeling a bit funny so just tested again (4.3) but funniest thing (only to me!) I must've tested on the same finger without realising - did my finger prick, squeezed my finger and blood came out of both sides at once, hehe



eww nice


----------



## tracey w

Munjeeta said:


> Wow!  That is soon! Congrats  You'll def have to keep us updated as to how it's going!



course i will, feel a bit panicky now like i need to read loads about pumping, have avoided it before as didnt think it would happen lol


----------



## bev

Hi Tracey,

Patricia told us to have a look at the medtronic site - the 'pump tuition ' - i think it was called. Anyway - we did - and it taught us an awful lot! Take a look before you start pumping - its a MUST!
Maybe called 'pump'school'? Sorry cant remember.Bev


----------



## tracey w

bev said:


> Hi Tracey,
> 
> Patricia told us to have a look at the medtronic site - the 'pump tuition ' - i think it was called. Anyway - we did - and it taught us an awful lot! Take a look before you start pumping - its a MUST!
> Maybe called 'pump'school'? Sorry cant remember.Bev



thanks Bev, i am getting the spirit combo with the wireless remote. Have looked at their website previously and you can do interacive things, if that makes sense. probably like the medtronic one.

I have just ordered pumping insulin from amazon.


----------



## tracey w

Morning all, well woke at 4.7, must of been the wine 

had the biggest ommellete, 4 eggs, bacon, mushrooms, cheese, couldnt eat it all!

I know i shouldnt, but weighed myself, down 3lbs since yesterday, i know its morning and will surely go up, but wow 

I only used two yolks, for health reasons, do you all use the yolks in your ommelettes?


----------



## katie

Yeah I use all the yolks, usually only use 3 eggs in my omlettes though.  Apparently the theory that eggs are bad for you has been changed.

I woke up to 3.4, didnt notice I was hypo. Again, must have been the glass of wine


----------



## insulinaddict09

tracey w said:


> Morning all, well woke at 4.7, must of been the wine
> 
> had the biggest ommellete, 4 eggs, bacon, mushrooms, cheese, couldnt eat it all!
> 
> I know i shouldnt, but weighed myself, down 3lbs since yesterday, i know its morning and will surely go up, but wow
> 
> I only used two yolks, for health reasons, do you all use the yolks in your ommelettes?



Hi Tracey .. yes I use all the Yolks ... its the best part of the Egg lol !!


katie said:


> Yeah I use all the yolks, usually only use 3 eggs in my omlettes though.  Apparently the theory that eggs are bad for you has been changed.
> 
> I woke up to 3.4, didnt notice I was hypo. Again, must have been the glass of wine



 3.4 !! thats better than a 13.4 though Twin !! hehehe hmm defo that Wine I'd say then . So Im obv a greedy pig then .... Only 3 Eggs Twin !??


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi Tracey .. yes I use all the Yolks ... its the best part of the Egg lol !!
> 
> 3.4 !! thats better than a 13.4 though Twin !! hehehe hmm defo that Wine I'd say then . So Im obv a greedy pig then .... Only 3 Eggs Twin !??



I have it with lots of salad  You aren't greedy! You usually only have one meal a day so i'm glad you have that many eggs!  I have 3 meals a day... If I miss breakfast I make up for it by snacking


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> I have it with lots of salad  You aren't greedy! You usually only have one meal a day so i'm glad you have that many eggs!  I have 3 meals a day... If I miss breakfast I make up for it by snacking



Ah right , I only have it on its own as a meal not with anything. Thank god for that !! I was going to halve my omlette then lol 
Did you get any sleep in the end ? I got about 5 hours so Im happy lol


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ah right , I only have it on its own as a meal not with anything. Thank god for that !! I was going to halve my omlette then lol
> Did you get any sleep in the end ? I got about 5 hours so Im happy lol



I got 8 hours! plenty, just at the wrong time of day lol.

hmm what to have for lunch... im starting to crave an omelette now 

how do you make yours? do you use milk?


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> I got 8 hours! plenty, just at the wrong time of day lol.
> 
> hmm what to have for lunch... im starting to crave an omelette now
> 
> how do you make yours? do you use milk?



Yes just a drop of milk ( I have skimmed) bit of butter and chuck everything else in lol  I cook in a small pan on the gas ring and then put it under the grill to cook / brown the top ... then grate cheese over it Mmmmm I want one too now lol


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yes just a drop of milk ( I have skimmed) bit of butter and chuck everything else in lol  I cook in a small pan on the gas ring and then put it under the grill to cook / brown the top ... then grate cheese over it Mmmmm I want one too now lol



lol cool, i do the same thing. some people do it with water instead of milk - eew!


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> lol cool, i do the same thing. some people do it with water instead of milk - eew!



 Water!? Noooo thats wrong on sooo many levels !! 

hey your bro's band are cool  , I really liked them  get me an autograph before they get famous lol


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Water!? Noooo thats wrong on sooo many levels !!
> 
> hey your bro's band are cool  , I really liked them  get me an autograph before they get famous lol



I know, I tried it once and it was gross!

lol, i can do better than that, i'll get a signed EP


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> I know, I tried it once and it was gross!
> 
> lol, i can do better than that, i'll get a signed EP



I quite like porridge made with half milk half water though  

Woooo !!! cool


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> I quite like porridge made with half milk half water though
> 
> Woooo !!! cool



hehe i'll let you know when they get some printed.

yeah I think half milk half water would taste fine in porridge, but I dont think ive tried it.

Ive just eaten, decided to have a 'fry-up'. im sooooooo full  again.  Think this low carb thing actually works lol. I keep feeling really full after each meal, even when they arent big ones.  I think i'll have to put less on my plate in future.


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> hehe i'll let you know when they get some printed.
> 
> yeah I think half milk half water would taste fine in porridge, but I dont think ive tried it.
> 
> Ive just eaten, decided to have a 'fry-up'. im sooooooo full  again.  Think this low carb thing actually works lol. I keep feeling really full after each meal, even when they arent big ones.  I think i'll have to put less on my plate in future.



Exactly once your body gets used to less carbs you do feel less hungry , if I eat carbs I just want to eat constantly then feel ill lol 
Mmm Fry-up sounds gooood


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Exactly once your body gets used to less carbs you do feel less hungry , if I eat carbs I just want to eat constantly then feel ill lol
> Mmm Fry-up sounds gooood



yes, i found that out at the weekend! I felt really ill 

It was good, but think i'll have less next time hehe.


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> yes, i found that out at the weekend! I felt really ill
> 
> It was good, but think i'll have less next time hehe.



Yeah me too , it really wasnt worth it either tbh. 
Im not sure wht to eat today.... I want something that is not going to hurt my throat


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yeah me too , it really wasnt worth it either tbh.
> Im not sure wht to eat today.... I want something that is not going to hurt my throat



soup! although it is an effort to make when your ill. an omelette wouldnt be too bad.


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> soup! although it is an effort to make when your ill. an omelette wouldnt be too bad.



Yeah an Omlette sounds good to me I think  Ive got some Mushies too (not magic lol)


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yeah an Omlette sounds good to me I think  Ive got some Mushies too (not magic lol)



ooh! i had mushrooms. Mine weren't magic either unfortunately


----------



## Steff

oooooohhh girlies I made omlette Saturday it was a diasaster i was scraping it off the ceiling till the Sunday , i was told be ohh mighty one (o/h) that id let the egg set to much or sumit , anways i did attempt a ham cheese and spring onion one but it did'nt exactly look pallatable


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> ooh! i had mushrooms. Mine weren't magic either unfortunately



Bugger thats a shame lol , bloody shop bought ones !! 


steff09 said:


> oooooohhh girlies I made omlette Saturday it was a diasaster i was scraping it off the ceiling till the Sunday , i was told be ohh mighty one (o/h) that id let the egg set to much or sumit , anways i did attempt a ham cheese and spring onion one but it did'nt exactly look pallatable



pmsl @scraping it off the ceiling lol


----------



## rossi_mac

steff09 said:


> oooooohhh girlies I made omlette Saturday it was a diasaster i was scraping it off the ceiling till the Sunday , i was told be ohh mighty one (o/h) that id let the egg set to much or sumit , anways i did attempt a ham cheese and spring onion one but it did'nt exactly look pallatable



Omlete thats my signature dish, after toast!!!



katie said:


> ooh! i had mushrooms. Mine weren't magic either unfortunately



That's a shame, look out for some magic beans, they're low carb too!!

I've been having low carb breakys at hotel here, bacon & egg,but this morning I sneaked on a sausage and some beans, mmmm.


----------



## tracey w

AM i think i remember you mentioning that you give insulin with every meal, Im confused (as usual lol)

just after my ommelette went up to 13.4 at 2 and half hours from 4.7?

only carbs were little bit of cheese, bit milk in my tea? I really dont think basal can be that wrong??


----------



## katie

Hi Tracey,

did you not take any insulin for it? I always have to take insulin even if I have minimal carbs because the same thing happens to me otherwise


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> Hi Tracey,
> 
> did you not take any insulin for it? I always have to take insulin even if I have minimal carbs because the same thing happens to me otherwise



Yes I still have to cover the Omlette with Insulin  Just not as much as if Id eaten Carbs .


----------



## tracey w

katie said:


> Hi Tracey,
> 
> did you not take any insulin for it? I always have to take insulin even if I have minimal carbs because the same thing happens to me otherwise



no, didnt think id need to,


----------



## katie

tracey w said:


> no, didnt think id need to,



dont worry, i didnt think i'd have to cover a salad either! now if i cant really work out the carbs but i know there arent many at all I take 2-4 units. but im on 2:10g so you might only need 1-2 units.


----------



## tracey w

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yes I still have to cover the Omlette with Insulin  Just not as much as if Id eaten Carbs .



right didnt knw this. this just doesnt go with dafne, you only count carbs and nothing else, they told me for example could have a salad and no insulin??

Also, i was told to eat omellette when basal testing as carb free, understood this as no need for insulin, otherwise how can you check basal, bugger


----------



## tracey w

katie said:


> dont worry, i didnt think i'd have to cover a salad either! now if i cant really work out the carbs but i know there arent many at all I take 2-4 units. but im on 2:10g so you might only need 1-2 units.



ok, thanks


----------



## Northerner

tracey w said:


> no, didnt think id need to,



Don't forget that your body needs circulating insulin - your basal might not be enough, especially if you are active.


----------



## tracey w

Northerner said:


> Don't forget that your body needs circulating insulin - your basal might not be enough, especially if you are active.



your right I know, just get so wrapped up in dafne and carb counting!


----------



## tracey w

OK, omellete (still cant spell that!), saga round two

Just had two egg omelette, with nothing in to see how i go, took 1 unit of insulin, before breakfast 4.7........................


----------



## katie

Hey Tracey, how did the one unit go??

I just had an omelette too, it came out perfectly woo


----------



## tracey w

well, was 6.6 at two hours and 7.6 at three, so much better, no spikes

had panini for lunch and was 18.9 at two hours 

I put a bit of milk in the omellete but was a bit soggy 

Having chicken stir fry for tea, with a yoghurt, im so predictable!

Have bought one of those tuna light lunch thingies to try as well.


----------



## kimberly1.5

*I need some help*

I've only recently started on insulin and I'm working it out for myself so this thread has been really interesting.

I have high cholesteral too - so a no-carb diet is pretty difficult for me to manage as I can't compensate with meats and cheeses (though I'm loving peanut butter...! seems like that should be impossible to eat but right now it's amazing - satisfies my need for a little snack and even my need for chocolate!)

On Carbs - I was wondering if it's bad for you to just eat the carbs and take the insulin?  Or is it better in the long run to use the least amount of insulin you can manage..?


----------



## tracey w

kimberly1.5 said:


> I've only recently started on insulin and I'm working it out for myself so this thread has been really interesting.
> 
> I have high cholesteral too - so a no-carb diet is pretty difficult for me to manage as I can't compensate with meats and cheeses (though I'm loving peanut butter...! seems like that should be impossible to eat but right now it's amazing - satisfies my need for a little snack and even my need for chocolate!)
> 
> On Carbs - I was wondering if it's bad for you to just eat the carbs and take the insulin?  Or is it better in the long run to use the least amount of insulin you can manage..?



Hi Kimberly, welcome

Its hard to get your head round what you should be eating when first diagnosed isnt it? I would recommend talking to your team, gp/dsn etc at first and get their advice on a healthy diet for your needs. Everyones need for insulin is very diferent, its individual, but there is certainly nothing wrong in needing a lot, if you do. We all take what we need as individuals, hope that makes sense and helps you, good luck


----------



## insulinaddict09

OMG I have been duped !!! I have always counted an innocent looking Apple as approx 10.5g of Carbs .....WRONG !! 16 !!!! in a Granny Smiths , sob sob .. it had to be my FAVOURITE


----------



## insulinaddict09

kimberly1.5 said:


> I've only recently started on insulin and I'm working it out for myself so this thread has been really interesting.
> 
> I have high cholesteral too - so a no-carb diet is pretty difficult for me to manage as I can't compensate with meats and cheeses (though I'm loving peanut butter...! seems like that should be impossible to eat but right now it's amazing - satisfies my need for a little snack and even my need for chocolate!)
> 
> On Carbs - I was wondering if it's bad for you to just eat the carbs and take the insulin?  Or is it better in the long run to use the least amount of insulin you can manage..?



Hi Kimberly and Welcome  Its not about No-Carb , the secret is about achieveing the best result for you and your Diabetes /Health . For some it is very few Carbs (like myself) and for others it is just a matter of reducing them , to achieve the same results. Why not try and just slightly reduce the Carbs in the occasional meal and see how you go with that? If you need any help at all we are always around to answer as best we can . Good luck


----------



## kimberly1.5

*thanks*



tracey w said:


> Hi Kimberly, welcome
> 
> Its hard to get your head round what you should be eating when first diagnosed isnt it? I would recommend talking to your team, gp/dsn etc at first and get their advice on a healthy diet for your needs. Everyones need for insulin is very diferent, its individual, but there is certainly nothing wrong in needing a lot, if you do. We all take what we need as individuals, hope that makes sense and helps you, good luck




thanks for the welcome and the response - I have an appointment with a dietitian in a couple weeks and I have a lot of questions for them..!! If I get any interesting advise on no carb eating I will post it up!

When I was in America I found a substitute for pasta which people may be interested in (though I haven't been able to find it in England yet...!!!). House Foods make a Tofu version of shirataki noodles (http://www.house-foods.com/Tofu/tofu_shirataki.aspx) which are actually quite good (can be a little chewy if you over cook 'em!) but when you add some veggies and tomatoes / sause - they make a really good substitute for actual spaghetti (more like angel hair pasta)


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Morning Girls , All well today I hope . 
Twin how are your levels today, after your correction lastnight? I corrected my 16+ and woke to a 17.0 this morning  bl**dy Glucose Dump again.... must be !? Grrrr I only corrected down to an 8 as it was so late / early am .You'd think with the amount of Glucose Dumps Ive had the last few weeks Id be running on empty by now Lol 

Well its Prawn Salad for me today (its become an addiction ) Also as I 
cant go out and get my errands done Im going to do 2 hours Aero Burn Aerobics ..... If Im conspicuous by my absence its killed me lol hehehehe *


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Morning Girls , All well today I hope .
> Twin how are your levels today, after your correction lastnight? I corrected my 16+ and woke to a 17.0 this morning  bl**dy Glucose Dump again.... must be !? Grrrr I only corrected down to an 8 as it was so late / early am .You'd think with the amount of Glucose Dumps Ive had the last few weeks Id be running on empty by now Lol
> 
> Well its Prawn Salad for me today (its become an addiction ) Also as I
> cant go out and get my errands done Im going to do 2 hours Aero Burn Aerobics ..... If Im conspicuous by my absence its killed me lol hehehehe *




urgh! last night i started going low so ate 3 glucose tablets, then i woke up to 3.6. so a had a couple more.  then i was high before lunch  and high later one! so it hasnt been great!  hope you are doing better tonight xx


----------



## rossi_mac

Afternoon all,

Just thought I'd pop in, and say I cannay believe now nice it was to have bacon and egg every (nearly) morning last week where I was, hmm can I get motivated to have that every day at home? It was scrambled egg tho, so maybe I'd do a fried at home?

Well once I move I'll be closer to the orifice so maybe there's a cahncE!

Hope you all doing good this weekend levels wise and fun wise

Rossi


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Morning Everyone in Low Carb Land , all doing well I hope Hmm I've not had the best levels this morning  11.2 , I seem to run higher levels when I dont sleep Ive noticed  I'm not sure why >>> you'd think as I was more active that I would be lower , definately not the case  Hopefully things will sort themselves out during the day >>> heres hoping !Well for Tea this evening I have decided to go for Tuna Salad , I'm enjoying Salads atm !! *


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Morning Everyone in Low Carb Land , all doing well I hope Hmm I've not had the best levels this morning  11.2 , I seem to run higher levels when I dont sleep Ive noticed  I'm not sure why >>> you'd think as I was more active that I would be lower , definately not the case  Hopefully things will sort themselves out during the day >>> heres hoping !Well for Tea this evening I have decided to go for Tuna Salad , I'm enjoying Salads atm !! *



I woke up to 12 and have no idea why GRR.  Ive noticed that too, my levels are worse when I dont sleep enough or just sleep at the wrong times.  I guess you over corrected the 11.2 because u had a hypo


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> I woke up to 12 and have no idea why GRR.  Ive noticed that too, my levels are worse when I dont sleep enough or just sleep at the wrong times.  I guess you over corrected the 11.2 because u had a hypo



No I only took 1 unit  I'm cautious about correcting atm after my last encounter with the paramedics lol hehe


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> No I only took 1 unit  I'm cautious about correcting atm after my last encounter with the paramedics lol hehe



wow that's a massive drop. did u have any food or just take a unit on it's own? how long till you went hypo?


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> wow that's a massive drop. did u have any food or just take a unit on it's own? how long till you went hypo?



I had 1 unit at 7.19am >> no food , then at 8.16am I had some breakfast and a couple of units  I was'nt hypo till 1.25pm so it may be my Basal brought me down lower , I have a split dose at 10pm and 7am .I had been blitzing the house from top to bottom though so didnt really stop all morning >>> plus its boiling here today .

P.s >>>>Im 20.4 now tho lol eeeeekkkkkkkk


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> I had 1 unit at 7.19am >> no food , then at 8.16am I had some breakfast and a couple of units  I was'nt hypo till 1.25pm so it may be my Basal brought me down lower , I have a split dose at 10pm and 7am .I had been blitzing the house from top to bottom though so didnt really stop all morning >>> plus its boiling here today .
> 
> P.s >>>>Im 20.4 now tho lol eeeeekkkkkkkk



I dont know much about splitting doses but if you take it at those times, wont it overlap so you will have more in your system in the morning when u take your 7am dose?

oops thats a big bounce-back!


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> I dont know much about splitting doses but if you take it at those times, wont it overlap so you will have more in your system in the morning when u take your 7am dose?
> 
> oops thats a big bounce-back!



*Hehehe yesss I got much-tastic !! I had some Lucozade and 2 hobnobs Mmm nice though lol >>>> Im correcting now with my tea>>> Ive decided to have omlette instead of Salad , Ive not had an omlette for ages 

Hmm I dont think they overlap  >>> some people take them closer together than that I think . Ah well , sod it I cba with it today hehe *


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Hehehe yesss I got much-tastic !! I had some Lucozade and 2 hobnobs Mmm nice though lol >>>> Im correcting now with my tea>>> Ive decided to have omlette instead of Salad , Ive not had an omlette for ages
> 
> Hmm I dont think they overlap  >>> some people take them closer together than that I think . Ah well , sod it I cba with it today hehe *



god knows, I take lantus which is different soo i dont know 

mmm I might have an omelette, I haven't had one for a while either!


----------



## Munjeeta

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Hehehe yesss I got much-tastic !! I had some Lucozade and 2 hobnobs Mmm nice though lol >>>> Im correcting now with my tea>>> Ive decided to have omlette instead of Salad , Ive not had an omlette for ages
> 
> Hmm I dont think they overlap >>> some people take them closer together than that I think . Ah well , sod it I cba with it today hehe *



Hello  Just to say that I've recently changed my levemir times to make sure they're as near to 12 hours apart as possible. I was having HUGE overlaps and causing hypos all over the place. It might be worth checking out!



katie said:


> god knows, I take lantus which is different soo i dont know
> 
> mmm I might have an omelette, I haven't had one for a while either!



Mmmm, omelette 

My bloods have been ok-ish the last few days... I've started cycling to school which has made quite an impact I think... Although not been low carbing much. Had muesli for brekkie, salad, rice cakes (chilli ones from Tesco, yum!) and a pear for lunch and probably something ridiculously high in carbs for dinner as seems to be the way at the mo


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Wow !! it took me ages to find our thread !! 
Well my Diabetes isnt playing nice this week at all  I havent really been eating proper meals as I havent been hungry so consequently my levels are zooming from one extreme to another  major Glucose Dumps and stupid Lows atm  I'm back on track today , Chicken in the oven and lots of Veggies ready Mmmm obviously no Potatoes hehehe *


----------



## Munjeeta

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Wow !! it took me ages to find our thread !!
> Well my Diabetes isnt playing nice this week at all  I havent really been eating proper meals as I havent been hungry so consequently my levels are zooming from one extreme to another major Glucose Dumps and stupid Lows atm  I'm back on track today , Chicken in the oven and lots of Veggies ready Mmmm obviously no Potatoes hehehe *



Haha... It's obviously been busy, we've been pushed down!  Hmmm... You sound very like me! I have been eating proper meals, but too much carb and not really thinking about ratios. Oh dear. 

I'm back on track today too. Not so much with eating but with being pro-active. Let's do it! Enjoy your yummy food


----------



## rossi_mac

Glad you're back on track Ann Marie, I've been on bacon and egg for breaky whenever I can last few weeks (since reading this thread and hearing from you 3!), generally at weekend, all good, cheers for the tips girls


----------



## insulinaddict09

Munjeeta said:


> Haha... It's obviously been busy, we've been pushed down!  Hmmm... You sound very like me! I have been eating proper meals, but too much carb and not really thinking about ratios. Oh dear.
> 
> I'm back on track today too. Not so much with eating but with being pro-active. Let's do it! Enjoy your yummy food



Right ok lets both knuckle down !! Im sure Twin will too  , Im sure she'll be the same as us , I know shes been out this weekend .


rossi_mac said:


> Glad you're back on track Ann Marie, I've been on bacon and egg for breaky whenever I can last few weeks (since reading this thread and hearing from you 3!), generally at weekend, all good, cheers for the tips girls



Bacon and Eggs >>> food of the gods Ross !! good to know you are still cutting down on some Carbs in your diet , even a few less is something !!


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Right ok lets both knuckle down !! Im sure Twin will too  , Im sure she'll be the same as us , I know shes been out this weekend .



lol yeah ive been bad again, im pretty sure i was really high when drinking friday night  but today I woke to 5.1 so yay


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> lol yeah ive been bad again, im pretty sure i was really high when drinking friday night  but today I woke to 5.1 so yay



*Ooo lucky you being nice and Low , I've corrected an 18.6 that I woke up to >>> then checked 4 hours later and was 21.9 !! WTF is going on !!!?? Ive not eaten a thing yet today and only had 3 cups of Coffee with Skimmed Milk , that shouldnt take me so high !! Grrrrr >>> and its tooooo hot here  Totally pi**ed off today *


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Ooo lucky you being nice and Low , I've corrected an 18.6 that I woke up to >>> then checked 4 hours later and was 21.9 !! WTF is going on !!!?? Ive not eaten a thing yet today and only had 3 cups of Coffee with Skimmed Milk , that shouldnt take me so high !! Grrrrr >>> and its tooooo hot here  Totally pi**ed off today *



yeah makes a change, yesterday i woke to 13.

Ive just replied to you on oneliners.  I really think you need to eat... just a salad or something so your body doesn't go into starvation mode and chuck out glucose.  Hope things are better tomorrow x


----------



## tracey w

ive been really bad with the low carb thing lately , just been out and had cappucinno and fudge cake, was yummy though 

I have switched to that nimble bread though for a few weeks now, know its carbs but two rounds is only 1.6g as opposed to 3/4g for the other breads.


----------



## insulinaddict09

tracey w said:


> ive been really bad with the low carb thing lately , just been out and had cappucinno and fudge cake, was yummy though
> 
> I have switched to that nimble bread though for a few weeks now, know its carbs but two rounds is only 1.6g as opposed to 3/4g for the other breads.



*Even a few less Carbs is a move in the right direction , they do tend to add up as the day goes on !!  Mmm Fudge Cake sounds soooo niiice !! I really fancy a huge chunk of Cake  , mainly because Ive got no food in the house lol , I always fancy all sorts then hehe *


----------



## katie

tracey w said:


> ive been really bad with the low carb thing lately , just been out and had cappucinno and fudge cake, was yummy though
> 
> I have switched to that nimble bread though for a few weeks now, know its carbs but two rounds is only 1.6g as opposed to 3/4g for the other breads.





insulinaddict09 said:


> *Even a few less Carbs is a move in the right direction , they do tend to add up as the day goes on !!  Mmm Fudge Cake sounds soooo niiice !! I really fancy a huge chunk of Cake  , mainly because Ive got no food in the house lol , I always fancy all sorts then hehe*



hey tracey,

isn't bread usually 15-20g? or do you have thin sliced?

im not doing very low carbing now due to getting absolutely no support from family  so im just back to cutting down on them and portion size in general because I really want to lose some weight!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> hey tracey,
> 
> isn't bread usually 15-20g? or do you have thin sliced?
> 
> im not doing very low carbing now due to getting absolutely no support from family  so im just back to cutting down on them and portion size in general because I really want to lose some weight!!



*White bread is 20+ G of Carbs  Brown isnt as much , Its been soooo long since I've had bread I'm not sure tbh 
Aww Twin , Its hard when you get no support and are surrounded by Carbs  Btw , lose weight!!!?? why ?? you look fine as you are fgs!! *


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> *White bread is 20+ G of Carbs  Brown isnt as much , Its been soooo long since I've had bread I'm not sure tbh
> Aww Twin , Its hard when you get no support and are surrounded by Carbs  Btw , lose weight!!!?? why ?? you look fine as you are fgs!! *



I have brown or granary thick sliced and it's about 20g a slice.  That's one thing ive cut down on loads though, I hardly ever have bread.  

Yeah it was really annoying, I could swear my mum bought more carbs when I said i wanted to go low carb  lol.

haha everyone says that.  But im REALLY serious.  I weight at least 1.5st more than I did a couple of years ago and i never looked too skinny.  and trust me if you heard how much a weight you would agree I need to   Not sure where it all is because I dont look THAT heavy, I look a bit heavy though


----------



## rossi_mac

Hmmm low carb thread surely the word CAKE should be banned?? Can't North' filter these such swear words, I'm dreaming of carrot cake or lemon drizzle, damn it!


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Hmmm low carb thread surely the word CAKE should be banned?? Can't North' filter these such swear words, I'm dreaming of carrot cake or lemon drizzle, damn it!



I use a type of psychology >>> If I'm talking about Cake I'm not eating it lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> haha everyone says that.  But im REALLY serious.  I weight at least 1.5st more than I did a couple of years ago and i never looked too skinny.  and trust me if you heard how much a weight you would agree I need to   Not sure where it all is because I dont look THAT heavy, I look a bit heavy though



Hmm well I dont think you look like you need to lose any weight at all . 
Saying that we all see ourselves differently , I'm sure I'm going a little chubby atm , I feel bigger , I still weigh the same though


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hmm well I dont think you look like you need to lose any weight at all .
> Saying that we all see ourselves differently , I'm sure I'm going a little chubby atm , I feel bigger , I still weigh the same though



I'll post a naked picture and you'll see...

haha ok maybe not...

Well old clothes dont fit me as well and i weight more, so definitely need to something!  doubt you are chubbier twin! could be time of the month or just feeling a bit bloated...


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> I'll post a naked picture and you'll see...
> 
> haha ok maybe not...
> 
> Well old clothes dont fit me as well and i weight more, so definitely need to something!  doubt you are chubbier twin! could be time of the month or just feeling a bit bloated...



Hehehe I dont get "time of the month" I havent for a few years  Anorexia is handy for some things lol  >> they call it Amenorrhoea  

hehehe I'll defo swerve the naked pic Twin


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hehehe I dont get "time of the month" I havent for a few years  Anorexia is handy for some things lol  >> they call it Amenorrhoea
> 
> hehehe I'll defo swerve the naked pic Twin



oh yes, oops sorry! lol though... 'Amen' 

Yeah it's definitely for the best  i'd have to shed 2 stones for that to ever happen


----------



## rossi_mac

First cake, then nakedness???? Whats happening

To put you back on track girls, what are your thoughts on ice cream vs sorbet both high ish carbs I guess? Do you avoid them? Just finished the tub of icecream in the freezer (only peas left!(emptying for move)) and got me thinking. the packet says 18g per 100g, so I guess it's not too bad but probably more to do with what you put ontop?


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> First cake, then nakedness???? Whats happening
> 
> To put you back on track girls, what are your thoughts on ice cream vs sorbet both high ish carbs I guess? Do you avoid them? Just finished the tub of icecream in the freezer (only peas left!(emptying for move)) and got me thinking. the packet says 18g per 100g, so I guess it's not too bad but probably more to do with what you put ontop?



*I avoid Ice Cream at all costs Ross , sorry cant advise you here . Make sure you try to cover it as much as possible without Od'ing on the Injectable good stuff lol Hmm chopped mixed Nuts used to be a favourite of mine  Hehe Cake and Nakedness >> what more could you ask for eh? *


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> *I avoid Ice Cream at all costs Ross , sorry cant advise you here . Make sure you try to cover it as much as possible without Od'ing on the Injectable good stuff lol Hmm chopped mixed Nuts used to be a favourite of mine  Hehe Cake and Nakedness >> what more could you ask for eh? *



they certainly go well together


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> they certainly go well together



*Hehehe Ice Cream and Chopped Nuts >>> or Cake and Nakedness? >> or both ? *


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> First cake, then nakedness???? Whats happening
> 
> To put you back on track girls, what are your thoughts on ice cream vs sorbet both high ish carbs I guess? Do you avoid them? Just finished the tub of icecream in the freezer (only peas left!(emptying for move)) and got me thinking. the packet says 18g per 100g, so I guess it's not too bad but probably more to do with what you put ontop?



dont cake and nakedness go hand in hand? maybe it's just me haha.

yeah ice cream is pretty bad, i always go really high after ice cream so im guessing it's quite bad  at least sorbet had fruit in it, but loads of carbs too.

now icecream and nakedness, there's a thought...


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> dont cake and nakedness go hand in hand? maybe it's just me haha.
> 
> yeah ice cream is pretty bad, i always go really high after ice cream so im guessing it's quite bad  at least sorbet had fruit in it, but loads of carbs too.
> 
> now icecream and nakedness, there's a thought...



*Well sod it if we are going for the Carb over load , we may as well have Cake , Ice Cream and Nakedness *


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Well sod it if we are going for the Carb over load , we may as well have Cake , Ice Cream and Nakedness *



with squirty cream on top lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> with squirty cream on top lol



*And a Cherry  Hmm does the Nakedness cancel out the Carbs ?  Shhh before Northerner catches us ! *


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> *And a Cherry  Hmm does the Nakedness cancel out the Carbs ?  Shhh before Northerner catches us ! *



yep, they dont count when you are naked!

haha yeah we better behave now


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> yep, they dont count when you are naked!
> 
> haha yeah we better behave now



*Cool , Low Carbing just got easier for alot more people hehe  I still quite fancy a big chunk of CAKE !! *


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> yep, they dont count when you are naked!
> 
> haha yeah we better behave now



Tsk!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Northerner said:


> Tsk!



Ooops Twinnnnnn !!!! YOU just got caught


----------



## katie

lol makes a change from you being caught I suppose    Sorry Northe 

I couldnt eat any cake right now.  I had curry with naan bread again and im fulll.  Luckily it was only a little naan.


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> lol makes a change from you being caught I suppose    Sorry Northe
> 
> I couldnt eat any cake right now.  I had curry with naan bread again and im fulll.  Luckily it was only a little naan.



Ouch will your levels rocket later after having that? 
Hehe yes it makes a change ! Im usually the villain lol and always get caught


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ouch will your levels rocket later after having that?
> Hehe yes it makes a change ! Im usually the villain lol and always get caught




probably! my facebook status is "Katie Duncan just had curry. 5.1, 3.9... 18.4??"

18.4 is my prediction lol.  I took 20units  the naan didnt even say how many carbs it contained on the packet  only calories, sugar and fat.  I dont even get how it's legal?! must be because it was part of their bakery range or whatever.


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> probably! my facebook status is "Katie Duncan just had curry. 5.1, 3.9... 18.4??"
> 
> 18.4 is my prediction lol.  I took 20units  the naan didnt even say how many carbs it contained on the packet  only calories, sugar and fat.  I dont even get how it's legal?! must be because it was part of their bakery range or whatever.



Eeek I hate it when things are sneaky and dont give you even a rough estimate of the Carb values  I probably just wouldn't have it if I didn't have an idea of how much Insulin I would need .
Hehe ok I'll guess at 16.7 , when are testing again? Ouch isn't 20 units an awful lot? I dont think Iv'e taken that much in a day some days !


----------



## rossi_mac

wahey you've moved away from the nakedness, well done girls! I'm not a fan of squirty cream, well not on food anyway...

Crashed to 3 about an hour after my big bowl of pasta and ice cream, and I didn't inject that much as I've been active! So I munched drank and munched more not going to test for a while as it'll pee me off! Grrrrrrr!


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> wahey you've moved away from the nakedness, well done girls! I'm not a fan of squirty cream, well not on food anyway...
> 
> Crashed to 3 about an hour after my big bowl of pasta and ice cream, and I didn't inject that much as I've been active! So I munched drank and munched more not going to test for a while as it'll pee me off! Grrrrrrr!



Ouch , Hypo Munchies !! >>> watch out for a big zooooooom in the other direction then , unless you still have some Bolus working which might even you out abit. 
Squirty cream is ok for a carb , as you say it depends what its on lol


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Eeek I hate it when things are sneaky and dont give you even a rough estimate of the Carb values  I probably just wouldn't have it if I didn't have an idea of how much Insulin I would need .
> Hehe ok I'll guess at 16.7 , when are testing again? Ouch isn't 20 units an awful lot? I dont think Iv'e taken that much in a day some days !



I know, it's well cheeky! Well I know that naan is usually 70g (EEK!) but this was smaller, I gave enough for 60g.

20units is a lot but unfortunately I need alot.  2units per 10g and now ive made my breakfast ratio 2.5units per 10g.  I have no idea why I need so much?!  type 2 and type 1?? 

i'll check now... oh my god it's a miracle! 8.6. Guess that means my 20units was just about right then.  No doubt I had a massive spike right after eating though.



rossi_mac said:


> wahey you've moved away from the nakedness, well done girls! I'm not a fan of squirty cream, well not on food anyway...
> 
> Crashed to 3 about an hour after my big bowl of pasta and ice cream, and I didn't inject that much as I've been active! So I munched drank and munched more not going to test for a while as it'll pee me off! Grrrrrrr!



same here rossi.  but it's very sticky when not used with food.

ehem anyway...

oh dear! guess the exercise must have brought you right down


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hahahaha PMSL @ you two !!! you're going to get Northe'd 

Good guess with the Carb >> Insulin ratio for tea then Twin>> will you spike later on though?


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hahahaha PMSL @ you two !!! you're going to get Northe'd
> 
> Good guess with the Carb >> Insulin ratio for tea then Twin>> will you spike later on though?



(you have to get the non-fat, non-dairy version apparently - that's what samantha from sex & the city says... that was my mistake!!)

Hopefully not!  I'm assuming ive already had a large spike!  but I dont often do the 2 hour check.  it's probably been 3 and a half hours since I ate now.

I tried doing the 2 hour check the other day after a wholemeal sandwich with cheese and tomato.  looks like a spike even after a wholemeal sandwich   1hr after I was about 13 and then 2 hours a was about 11


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> (you have to get the non-fat, non-dairy version apparently - that's what samantha from sex & the city says... that was my mistake!!)
> 
> Hopefully not!  I'm assuming ive already had a large spike!  but I dont often do the 2 hour check.  it's probably been 3 and a half hours since I ate now.
> 
> I tried doing the 2 hour check the other day after a wholemeal sandwich with cheese and tomato.  looks like a spike even after a wholemeal sandwich   1hr after I was about 13 and then 2 hours a was about 11



Ive had spikes 3 and more hours later from Carbs   Mmm Wholemeal Sandwich sounds soooo good , I love Cheese !! I wish my food was here .


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ive had spikes 3 and more hours later from Carbs   Mmm Wholemeal Sandwich sounds soooo good , I love Cheese !! I wish my food was here .



aww! u should moan to the delivery guy when u eventually get it, that was really bad of them when you are spending so much at their store 

I probably do spike later aswell but dont really check these things


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> aww! u should moan to the delivery guy when u eventually get it, that was really bad of them when you are spending so much at their store
> 
> I probably do spike later aswell but dont really check these things



I think I tend to notice it later as I rarely test 2 hours later unless I feel hypo or very high .


----------



## insulinaddict09

*I'm not happy today  I corrected a random 14.8 ( I hadn't eaten) and then instead of lowering I went uuuUUUUPP to 17.0  I'm fuming !!! Grrrrr !!! I've just done a big correction now to hopefully go lower >>  
For some reason I seem to go higher with the first correction >> same as yesterday , then only drop after a second correction >> any ideas anyone ??*


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> *I'm not happy today  I corrected a random 14.8 ( I hadn't eaten) and then instead of lowering I went uuuUUUUPP to 17.0  I'm fuming !!! Grrrrr !!! I've just done a big correction now to hopefully go lower >>
> For some reason I seem to go higher with the first correction >> same as yesterday , then only drop after a second correction >> any ideas anyone ??*



sorry to hear that AM can you talk to your GP or DSN people at the hospital??
You mentioned you might be moving so haven't sorted it yet, you need to do something to get this under control once and for all.


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> sorry to hear that AM can you talk to your GP or DSN people at the hospital??
> You mentioned you might be moving so haven't sorted it yet, you need to do something to get this under control once and for all.



*My GP is only good for repeat scripts , and I don't have a DSN and I've never heard back from the Hospital about his so called referral  
Looks like I'm on my own just like I have been since diagnosis lol  *


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> *My GP is only good for repeat scripts , and I don't have a DSN and I've never heard back from the Hospital about his so called referral
> Looks like I'm on my own just like I have been since diagnosis lol  *



Sort it out! 

Are you moving south? if it's soon fair enough, but you need to be proactive about this Ann Marie, come on think of the advice you would give someone else if the roles were reversed.


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> *I'm not happy today  I corrected a random 14.8 ( I hadn't eaten) and then instead of lowering I went uuuUUUUPP to 17.0  I'm fuming !!! Grrrrr !!! I've just done a big correction now to hopefully go lower >> :
> For some reason I seem to go higher with the first correction >> same as yesterday , then only drop after a second correction >> any ideas anyone ??*



I'm going to guess your liver is kicking out glucose?!  Sounds like you need to start eating more again 



insulinaddict09 said:


> *My GP is only good for repeat scripts , and I don't have a DSN and I've never heard back from the Hospital about his so called referral
> Looks like I'm on my own just like I have been since diagnosis lol  *



Like Rossi says you NEED to get a DSN at a hospital.  If you are moving sooon then get a decent hospital down here, otherwise you need to sort your GP.  They can't just leave you to deal with it on your own


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> I'm going to guess your liver is kicking out glucose?!  Sounds like you need to start eating more again
> 
> Like Rossi says you NEED to get a DSN at a hospital.  If you are moving sooon then get a decent hospital down here, otherwise you need to sort your GP.  They can't just leave you to deal with it on your own



*Hmm I'm getting to the "why bother at all" stage now I think  I cba with this f****** about  *


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Hmm I'm getting to the "why bother at all" stage now I think  I cba with this f****** about  *



If I wasnt such a chicken I would phone your GP for you and demand you get seen by a DSN!   I think you should tell your neighbour, she'll sort you out lol.  

Please don't give up, you need to sort this out.


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> If I wasnt such a chicken I would phone your GP for you and demand you get seen by a DSN!   I think you should tell your neighbour, she'll sort you out lol.
> 
> Please don't give up, you need to sort this out.



Its okies I'm certainly not a quitter , thats my bit of self pity over and done with for today lol hehe  I'm at the surgery tomorrow to collect my script ,( the one I needed today ) I'll have words then .


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Its okies I'm certainly not a quitter , thats my bit of self pity over and done with for today lol hehe  I'm at the surgery tomorrow to collect my script ,( the one I needed today ) I'll have words then .



ok good  tell the receptionist you have NEVER seen a diabetes specialist in all the time youve had diabetes.  You would think that would shock them into doing something about it


----------



## katie

mmm thanks for the idea AM, just had a cheese omelette


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> mmm thanks for the idea AM, just had a cheese omelette



Hehe always happy to help  they are totally addictive !!  and sooo Low Carb Mmmmm


----------



## rossi_mac

Hey Addict sorry to but in, did you re schedule your appointment for your HbA1c?? I hope you did girl!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Hey Addict sorry to but in, did you re schedule your appointment for your HbA1c?? I hope you did girl!!



*Did I hell re-book it!! I've had some scarrrryyy hiGHHHSSS  and LOwwss , I'll wait a while I think lol , I don't want one worse than the last one eeekk *


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Did I hell re-book it!! I've had some scarrrryyy hiGHHHSSS  and LOwwss , I'll wait a while I think lol , I don't want one worse than the last one eeekk *



okies but do not fear we will be checking up on yous


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> okies but do not fear we will be checking up on yous



I know I've already got Twin checking up on me  I will get it re-done just not yet lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

Good Morning Everyone  Hmm Bloods this morning >> 7.8 , not as bad as they have been some mornings but still toooo high !! 
I'm just waiting for Tesco (bit of free advertising there ) to deliver my shopping , I ended up cancelling my Asda delivery as they couldn't decide when they could be bothered delivering it >>> although I'd booked and paid for Sunday  thats over ?80 of my money they have lost out on ! hehe Once I finally have some food in the house I can avoid some Glucose Dumps!! bl**dy things.  

I hope you are all having a good day so far , Twin , good levels I hope ?  Munjeeta , I hope things are settling down and you are managing things easier this week at school. Ross >> you still on the Bacon and Eggs? 
Tracey , hope you and your Pump are doing well today and nooo Bubbles  and HELLO to any lurkers !! feel free to come in and post , ask questions or just debate !!


----------



## katie

Wow Adsa missed out there, how stupid of them.  Has Tesco yet AM?

I woke to 7.6 so not bad.  Had to correct in the end last night because I suddenly shot up to 16.6  But at least it has come back down again.

Think it's time for some breakfast lol.


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> Wow Adsa missed out there, how stupid of them.  Has Tesco yet AM?
> 
> I woke to 7.6 so not bad.  Had to correct in the end last night because I suddenly shot up to 16.6  But at least it has come back down again.
> 
> Think it's time for some breakfast lol.



Hiya Twin , Tesco were here just after 9am  Wooooo !!! I've got my Prawns !!

Hmm I've just corrected an 11.6 I think my Basal is playing silly buggers >> a-bloody-gain  some tweaking is needed I think . Hmm Breakfast , I'm not at all hungry now I have lots of food in the house. I have just eaten a piece of Liquorice though Mmmm .


----------



## rossi_mac

hey girls/ladies.

Eggs this mornig mmmm.

Hey good morning levels girls, now try and keep it in order!!

Had nurse & quack this morning, apparently I'm healthy, she did a full medical, noticed there were a lot of oldies in for their flu jabs.


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hiya Twin , Tesco were here just after 9am Wooooo !!! I've got my Prawns !!
> 
> Hmm I've just corrected an 11 I think my Basal is playing silly buggers >> a-bloody-gain  some tweaking is needed I think . Hmm Breakfast , I'm not at all hungry now I have lots of food in the house. I have just eaten a piece of Liquorice though Mmmm .



woo finally!

did it raise from 7.6 to 11.6 with no food?  That seems to happen to me too   If I get up early for work or whatever and test when I wake up and then test when I get to work im suddenly higher than I should be, grr!  I can only assume it's that morning glucose dump thing (cant think what it's called).  Maybe it's better to eat when you get the good reading but I dont always feel like eating at 7.30!

mmm liquorice


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> hey girls/ladies.
> 
> Eggs this mornig mmmm.
> 
> Hey good morning levels girls, now try and keep it in order!!
> 
> Had nurse & quack this morning, apparently I'm healthy, she did a full medical, noticed there were a lot of oldies in for their flu jabs.



hey ross, 

how much insulin do u take when you have bacon and eggs?
Glad to hear you're all healthy  

Hope my levels stay in order  ive had the same food and insulin as yesterday so now all I have to do is pray lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> woo finally!
> 
> did it raise from 7.6 to 11.6 with no food?  That seems to happen to me too   If I get up early for work or whatever and test when I wake up and then test when I get to work im suddenly higher than I should be, grr!  I can only assume it's that morning glucose dump thing (cant think what it's called).  Maybe it's better to eat when you get the good reading but I dont always feel like eating at 7.30!
> 
> mmm liquorice



You on about the Dawn Phenon Twin? , it might be or I may need to higher my Basal >>> again  Yeah I know , I never want to eat at 7am 
Yes it went from 7.8 >>10.3 >> 11.6 then I corrected


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> You on about the Dawn Phenon Twin? , it might be or I may need to higher my Basal >>> again  Yeah I know , I never want to eat at 7am
> Yes it went from 7.8 >>10.3 >> 11.6 then I corrected



yep thats the one. im pretty sure my basal is right but when im up early that still happens to me?!?! grr.

but otherwise yeah, up the basal again lol.

It's so unfair


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> yep thats the one. im pretty sure my basal is right but when im up early that still happens to me?!?! grr.
> 
> but otherwise yeah, up the basal again lol.
> 
> It's so unfair



Grrr I hate messing with my Basal  i've not long lowered it as I was hypo all the time , now I'm rising !! Maybe I'll have to start bolusing my coffees lol


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> hey ross,
> 
> how much insulin do u take when you have bacon and eggs?
> Glad to hear you're all healthy
> 
> Hope my levels stay in order  ive had the same food and insulin as yesterday so now all I have to do is pray lol



if levels good prior I'd probably only take 2or 4 depends how much I was having, had 3 eggs scrambled today and only took 2. I think I seem to need less in the morning as I'm more active first thing getting to work etc.

I know you mentioned before you are finding you are needing more insulin, is that a gradual thing after a few years do you think?
Well done on working ratios out too, heard (?)you chatting to Tom I should do something like that instead of guessing rounding up or down and adding x!!


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> if levels good prior I'd probably only take 2or 4 depends how much I was having, had 3 eggs scrambled today and only took 2. I think I seem to need less in the morning as I'm more active first thing getting to work etc.
> 
> I know you mentioned before you are finding you are needing more insulin, is that a gradual thing after a few years do you think?
> Well done on working ratios out too, heard (?)you chatting to Tom I should do something like that instead of guessing rounding up or down and adding x!!



cool, thats about how much I take when I havent really had any carbs in the meal.

Yes Ive had to up my breakfast ratio   Im not sure why.  It might be because im not very active in the mornings at the moment.  Next time i have a hospital appointment I'm going to ask why   They wont have a clue but worth an ask to hear what they have to say for themselves hehe.

Did you go on a DAFNE type course or learn carb counting on your own?


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Grrr I hate messing with my Basal  i've not long lowered it as I was hypo all the time , now I'm rising !! Maybe I'll have to start bolusing my coffees lol



lol actually that could be it   How many did you have before you corrected?  remember my thread about tea and coffee? if i have loads i think it makes me rise  cant win lol.


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> lol actually that could be it   How many did you have before you corrected?  remember my thread about tea and coffee? if i have loads i think it makes me rise  cant win lol.



hmm it maybe it is the coffee , I did have about 4 of them hehe


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> hmm it maybe it is the coffee , I did have about 4 of them hehe



hehehe wow you drink alot!  that must be like having a smoking habbit with the cost of coffee  (I buy the expensive stuff ).

You just have milk dont you?  there probably would be enough carbs in it to push you up a bit actually.  Possibly could be caffeine interfering too?!


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> hehehe wow you drink alot!  that must be like having a smoking habbit with the cost of coffee  (I buy the expensive stuff ).
> 
> You just have milk dont you?  there probably would be enough carbs in it to push you up a bit actually.  Possibly could be caffeine interfering too?!



Yes I have Skimmed Milk in Coffee , I do like it Black so maybe I'll try that tomorrow and see what happens  if I still rise its my Basal , if I don't its the Carbs in the Milk


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yes I have Skimmed Milk in Coffee , I do like it Black so maybe I'll try that tomorrow and see what happens  if I still rise its my Basal , if I don't its the Carbs in the Milk



very good plan  it's like being in physics all over again, carrying out all these tests lol.


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> very good plan  it's like being in physics all over again, carrying out all these tests lol.



Hehehe yeah , just like school urgh  Hehe yes I only like decent Coffee too Twin , ewww I hate it when you go to someones house and its cheap Coffee


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> cool, thats about how much I take when I havent really had any carbs in the meal.
> 
> Yes Ive had to up my breakfast ratio   Im not sure why.  It might be because im not very active in the mornings at the moment.  Next time i have a hospital appointment I'm going to ask why   They wont have a clue but worth an ask to hear what they have to say for themselves hehe.
> 
> Did you go on a DAFNE type course or learn carb counting on your own?



Self taught!! Haha that makes it sound like I'm talented! Which I am not, it's more guestimation with a random factor but I seem to be on a good wave generally so far, and no major morning dumps you girls talk about, I guess you ladies have more hormones??? You should ask to go on one again when you come back from Aus, if you are coming back!! I will aim to go on one maybe next year maybe depends on if hospital near new home is any good.


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hehehe yeah , just like school urgh  Hehe yes I only like decent Coffee too Twin , ewww I hate it when you go to someones house and its cheap Coffee



hehehe I dont mind instant but it has to be douwe egberts pure gold  weve only got horrible nescafe stuff at the moment and it's gross!



rossi_mac said:


> Self taught!! Haha that makes it sound like I'm talented! Which I am not, it's more guestimation with a random factor but I seem to be on a good wave generally so far, and no major morning dumps you girls talk about, I guess you ladies have more hormones??? You should ask to go on one again when you come back from Aus, if you are coming back!! I will aim to go on one maybe next year maybe depends on if hospital near new home is any good.



How come you didnt go on a course? after you were diagnosed what did they tell you to do??   I went straight on a course and was told to carb count, thankfully.  You could work out your basic ratio based on what you take at the moment. do a sort of reverse sum and see what ratio youve been using.

Yeah maybe we do have hormones getting in the way?! no idea really.  Maybe I should check out the diabetes specialists in aus and see if they are any better


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> How come you didnt go on a course? after you were diagnosed what did they tell you to do??   I went straight on a course and was told to carb count, thankfully.  You could work out your basic ratio based on what you take at the moment. do a sort of reverse sum and see what ratio youve been using.



Got diagnosed, stuck in 10 units every meal for a couple of weeks regardless then told principle of carb counting (i mean guessing) then saw dietician, seen her again recently and she's put me on the list to be told about the next course by post! Also what made me laugh is she gasped when I said I may have omlette and salad for tea as my main meal!! Obviously not a low carb kinda girl!! Still she is good I like her, the first visit I didn't get anything out of it at all but last time I did. I think I'm near 1:10 ratio but depends on activity which varies all the time which is my main issue with this darn thing!


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> Got diagnosed, stuck in 10 units every meal for a couple of weeks regardless then told principle of carb counting (i mean guessing) then saw dietician, seen her again recently and she's put me on the list to be told about the next course by post! Also what made me laugh is she gasped when I said I may have omlette and salad for tea as my main meal!! Obviously not a low carb kinda girl!! Still she is good I like her, the first visit I didn't get anything out of it at all but last time I did. I think I'm near 1:10 ratio but depends on activity which varies all the time which is my main issue with this darn thing!



Hmm maybe that did happen to me, I can't actually remember what I did before the course.

Haha that's funny, what's wrong with omlette and salad?? Ive always been told by them that I can eat what I want as long as I cover it with insulin.

How long have you been diabetic? I used to be on 1:10g... what happened?! grr lol.


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> Hmm maybe that did happen to me, I can't actually remember what I did before the course.
> 
> Haha that's funny, what's wrong with omlette and salad?? Ive always been told by them that I can eat what I want as long as I cover it with insulin.
> 
> How long have you been diabetic? I used to be on 1:10g... what happened?! grr lol.



with a memory like mine it seems like ages! But I haven't even been diabetic officially for a year yet!! Only got the diagnosis Nov last year! Might have a little party next month! Woops I mean the month after (dates aren't my forte either!)


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> with a memory like mine it seems like ages! But I haven't even been diabetic officially for a year yet!! Only got the diagnosis Nov last year! Might have a little party next month! Woops I mean the month after (dates aren't my forte either!)



hehe! I'm starting to feel like ive been diabetic forever, but it's been 5 years.

Have a party with donuts and party rings - stick two fingers up to the big D 

A bit like when I went to the 10 years of BERTIE thing.  They had so many carby snacks, it was hilarious.


----------



## Northerner

rossi_mac said:


> with a memory like mine it seems like ages! But I haven't even been diabetic officially for a year yet!! Only got the diagnosis Nov last year! Might have a little party next month! Woops I mean the month after (dates aren't my forte either!)



I went to a beer festival for my 'anniversary'!

I wonder if you are 'honeymooning' like me Rossi? You still need insulin, but your pancreas helps out with a lot of the potential higher levels?

Hope the move goes well!


----------



## katie

hehe i was thinking that.  If you get away with snacking and are back down within range by the next meal you are probably honeymooning. ah the good old days!


----------



## rossi_mac

Hey guys don't think I am Hmooning levels were a lot mor regular several months ago but I think I noticed when I emerged from it!? I can't get away with snacking without injecting, just think I have a settled routine generally, and eating less, lost weight, only 80 kilos (weighed this morning by nursey, and officially six three!) and perhaps am not testing much between meals to see Mr Milligans friends (spike's) but think perhaps I should to try and work out what happens and work out some proper ratios! Like you lot have, clever peeps!


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> Hey guys don't think I am Hmooning levels were a lot mor regular several months ago but I think I noticed when I emerged from it!? I can't get away with snacking without injecting, just think I have a settled routine generally, and eating less, lost weight, only 80 kilos (weighed this morning by nursey, and officially six three!) and perhaps am not testing much between meals to see Mr Milligans friends (spike's) but think perhaps I should to try and work out what happens and work out some proper ratios! Like you lot have, clever peeps!



yeah probably not honeymooning then!

If I were you I would start doing some after meal tests, which is what ive started doing in the last couple of weeks, to see if you are high inbetween meals.  If you can work out you proper ratios they will love you when you get on that course


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> yeah probably not honeymooning then!
> 
> If I were you I would start doing some after meal tests, which is what ive started doing in the last couple of weeks, to see if you are high inbetween meals.  If you can work out you proper ratios they will love you when you get on that course



Is that a good thing??

I will just busy with life at the mo!! 

Oh to be a cat, I've been home all day except for trip to quack, one of them has been sleeping on the spare bed (douvet folded over so probably very comfy!) the other has had some food but then slept like he's been up for hours (as apposed to minutes!)


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> Is that a good thing??
> 
> I will just busy with life at the mo!!
> 
> Oh to be a cat, I've been home all day except for trip to quack, one of them has been sleeping on the spare bed (douvet folded over so probably very comfy!) the other has had some food but then slept like he's been up for hours (as apposed to minutes!)



haha. but imagine if you were a cat with diabetes. think you either get one or two injections a day and if you are high after that you have to put up with it  it you are low then hopefully someone will notice!

my friend's dog has it and had a hypo once so her dad bought him a portion of chips, awww 

ive always said id just put mine down


----------



## rossi_mac

Northerner said:


> I went to a beer festival for my 'anniversary'!
> 
> I wonder if you are 'honeymooning' like me Rossi? You still need insulin, but your pancreas helps out with a lot of the potential higher levels?
> 
> Hope the move goes well!



As I said to Katie I don't think I am but really I have NO IDEA!!!! 

Cheers I hope all goes smoothly too, just had cooker disconnected!

I hope you're not waiting once a year to have a beer festival North'!!

PS On a side don't think I can make it to your race either dads got tickets for something and I believe it's a father son thing I can't get out of! Sorry! I will meet up with you all at some point promise!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> hehe i was thinking that.  If you get away with snacking and are back down within range by the next meal you are probably honeymooning. ah the good old days!



I'm with you on this one Twin !! it's when the Honeymoon is over that things go to pot !!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hello Everyone , Hmm The Diabetes Fairy is still messing with my head and my levels today   I wont even bother to put my numbers up  

Anyway I had scrambled Eggs with Cheese for Tea today Mmmm , Yesterday I had a Prawn Salad


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hello Everyone , Hmm The Diabetes Fairy is still messing with my head and my levels today   I wont even bother to put my numbers up
> 
> Anyway I had scrambled Eggs with Cheese for Tea today Mmmm , Yesterday I had a Prawn Salad



is your liver being evil again? 

I had cheese omelette again lol, I couldnt think of anything else!!

Had a hypo in the middle of my boxercse dvd so had to stop, grr, im going to finish it off in a bit!


----------



## katie

grr another low when i tried to do exercise again, only a 3.0 but feel a bit wobbly - so annoying!  looks like i need a bit less insulin for lunch and dinner. 1.75units per 10g??


----------



## tracey w

katie said:


> grr another low when i tried to do exercise again, only a 3.0 but feel a bit wobbly - so annoying!  looks like i need a bit less insulin for lunch and dinner. 1.75units per 10g??



Katie do you reduce your insulin after exercise? When i exercise i drop a couple of units of my meal dose, and if im under 10 when i start i have a snack first like a banana or digestive as i drop loads when exercising.


----------



## Adrienne

katie said:


> grr another low when i tried to do exercise again, only a 3.0 but feel a bit wobbly - so annoying!  looks like i need a bit less insulin for lunch and dinner. 1.75units per 10g??



Don't shout me down here, just hear me out.  If you are trying to exercise without any energy in the form of (dare I say it) sugar or carb in you, you will hypo, there is nothing to stop you hypoing.    

You have to have insulin to exercise, otherwise you will go up so you can't cut out the insulin so you have to have some sort of carb to cover the exercise.   Whether that be a few gulps of lucozade or a few glucotabs or even a snack bar that would be up to the individual.

Now I know I'm preaching to the converted non/low carbers here but that is my thoughts on your hypos.   (am now running for cover - well walking but fast )


----------



## Adrienne

tracey w said:


> Katie do you reduce your insulin after exercise? When i exercise i drop a couple of units of my meal dose, and if im under 10 when i start i have a snack first like a banana or digestive as i drop loads when exercising.



Ah ha Tracey got in first.   See carbs !!!    

The reducing the insulin is a good thing as that is what we do on the pumps with the temp basal.


----------



## katie

tracey w said:


> Katie do you reduce your insulin after exercise? When i exercise i drop a couple of units of my meal dose, and if im under 10 when i start i have a snack first like a banana or digestive as i drop loads when exercising.



I havent really worked it out yet, sometimes i go high after exercise but dont seem to be at the moment! so tomorrow I think i'll drop a couple of units


----------



## katie

Adrienne said:


> Don't shout me down here, just hear me out.  If you are trying to exercise without any energy in the form of (dare I say it) sugar or carb in you, you will hypo, there is nothing to stop you hypoing.
> 
> You have to have insulin to exercise, otherwise you will go up so you can't cut out the insulin so you have to have some sort of carb to cover the exercise.   Whether that be a few gulps of lucozade or a few glucotabs or even a snack bar that would be up to the individual.
> 
> Now I know I'm preaching to the converted non/low carbers here but that is my thoughts on your hypos.   (am now running for cover - well walking but fast )



Adrienne, no need to run for cover lol, I eat carbs all the time...
Ive had three meals all involving carbs today, ive just taken too much insulin for the amount of exercise ive been doing. Been munching on glucotabs because of it too


----------



## Adrienne

katie said:


> Adrienne, no need to run for cover lol, I eat carbs all the time...
> Ive had three meals all involving carbs today, ive just taken too much insulin for the amount of exercise ive been doing. Been munching on glucotabs because of it too



Oh ok phew.   Thought you were a definite no carber, get confused as to who does what to be honest   Yep sounds like you are right then.


----------



## tracey w

katie said:


> Adrienne, no need to run for cover lol, I eat carbs all the time...
> Ive had three meals all involving carbs today, ive just taken too much insulin for the amount of exercise ive been doing. Been munching on glucotabs because of it too



yea, and when i say reduce insulin i only do it with my next meal dose as you can drop a while after too. Some people say to reduce the meal before but i never do as like Adrienne says you need the insulin, if not enough circulating you will go high.


----------



## katie

Adrienne said:


> Oh ok phew.   Thought you were a definite no carber, get confused as to who does what to be honest   Yep sounds like you are right then.



Ah no, ive cut down on eating huge amounts of carbs but that's all - less bread!


----------



## katie

tracey w said:


> yea, and when i say reduce insulin i only do it with my next meal dose as you can drop a while after too. Some people say to reduce the meal before but i never do as like Adrienne says you need the insulin, if not enough circulating you will go high.



I have a feeling that because im doing exercise every day im going to need to reduce my insulin at lunch and dinner slightly, but the same at breakfast because that seems to be working fine. I'll try tomorrow and see how it goes  Thanks!


----------



## tracey w

katie said:


> I have a feeling that because im doing exercise every day im going to need to reduce my insulin at lunch and dinner slightly, but the same at breakfast because that seems to be working fine. I'll try tomorrow and see how it goes  Thanks!



good luck, its like we always say everyone is individual, we have to just try things to see whats right for us,

well done on all the exercise too


----------



## katie

tracey w said:


> good luck, its like we always say everyone is individual, we have to just try things to see whats right for us,
> 
> well done on all the exercise too



yeah definitely - urgh, it's so difficult!

Thanks, i'll probably slip back into lazyness again without even noticing


----------



## insulinaddict09

Adrienne said:


> Oh ok phew.   Thought you were a definite no carber, get confused as to who does what to be honest   Yep sounds like you are right then.



Hi Adrienne , it's me who tends to avoid most Carbs not Twin  ah we are so alike we are always getting mistaken for each other  I'm usually the sober one lol  I have the absolute minimum Carbs I can possibly get away with , unless I'm hypo >> as a Type 1 the Carbs come out then hehe.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Helloooo Low Carbers  Well I was 5.3 at 3.18 am then dropped to 4.3 by 4.14am and could feel myself still dropping so munched a couple of JB's (4)  then went up to 5.7 at 5.32am , hopefully I will avoid the blasted Dawn Phenonomen and not be sky hiGGGGHHHHH in a few hours  I've got Prawn salad for tea today Mmmm  Hopefully even though I'm sick I will be able to avoid any random readings in the 20's


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Helloooo Low Carbers Well I was 5.3 at 3.18 am then dropped to 4.3 by 4.14am and could feel myself still dropping so munched a couple of JB's (4)  then went up to 5.7 at 5.32am , hopefully I will avoid the blasted Dawn Phenonomen and not be sky hiGGGGHHHHH in a few hours I've got Prawn salad for tea today Mmmm  Hopefully even though I'm sick I will be able to avoid any random readings in the 20's



woo good numbers  hope it stays like that for you! did you get your shopping? 

I had a major hypo at 7am, just about managed to drag myself out of bed and into the kitchen to eat something.  So I woke to 10.8  so annyoing! need to get back to good numbers today!!


----------



## katie

Urgh, ive had awful numbers all day, 15 before dinner.  The only difference this week is that over the weekend I didnt get round to doing my exercise dvd.  So looks like I need to do an hours intense exercise a day to get perfect levels  I'm going to do it tonight. Not fair, surely


----------



## insulinaddict09

Heya Twin , aww poor you with the dodgy numbers !! mine went abit random in the end  

I've had 

5.3.

4.3 

5.7

14.8 >>> WTF 

16.3 >>>WTF 

8.5 

The night is still young so >> plenty of time for more highs to p*** me off !! 

Oh I had Cheese Omellette  in end for tea not Prawns .


----------



## katie

what kind of time did u start going high? DP?  I think I might have had the DP today too, but not sure why I get it some days and not others.  Think it might be the time I sleep and wake up?!  Guess the hypo at 7am didnt help either, i felt very low but there was no time for testing 

mmm omelette, maybe I should have had one too


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> what kind of time did u start going high? DP?  I think I might have had the DP today too, but not sure why I get it some days and not others.  Think it might be the time I sleep and wake up?!  Guess the hypo at 7am didnt help either, i felt very low but there was no time for testing
> 
> mmm omelette, maybe I should have had one too



Things started going t*** up at 9.28am that was the 14.8 , four hours after eating a crumpet ( Damnnnnn those Carbs !! grrrr )  I didn't correct and by 1.29pm I was 16.3 so corrected  This is the same old story if I have Carbs , I zooooom and stay high for hours.


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Things started going t*** up at 9.28am that was the 14.8 , four hours after eating a crumpet ( Damnnnnn those Carbs !! grrrr )  I didn't correct and by 1.29pm I was 16.3 so corrected  This is the same old story if I have Carbs , I zooooom and stay high for hours.



hmm have you tried upping your morning ratio? maybe you could try having a crumpet again tomorrow morning but take an extra unit and see if you go high again... it would be a good test.

Ive started taking my breakfast insulin 20 minutes before eating which seems to be stopping me having a major spike! (aswell as the exercise!).


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> hmm have you tried upping your morning ratio? maybe you could try having a crumpet again tomorrow morning but take an extra unit and see if you go high again... it would be a good test.
> 
> Ive started taking my breakfast insulin 20 minutes before eating which seems to be stopping me having a major spike! (aswell as the exercise!).



Yes I think my ratio for Carbs is defo alot more in the morning  I'm usually 1;10g . I'll try the same tomorrow with more of the injectable good stuff , maybe it was the marmite on it ? Hmm I did allow for the Carbs in that though. I remembered you taking your Insulin earlier the other day when you had a Sandwich so I did take my Jab about 5 / 10mins before eating. I might stop eating in the morning again , I only ate then 5.30am ( I know I'm weird) as I had been low and wanted to avoid a glucose dump , which as we alllll know is what I usually have for breakfast  Grrrrr I cant win .


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yes I think my ratio for Carbs is defo alot more in the morning  I'm usually 1;10g . I'll try the same tomorrow with more of the injectable good stuff , maybe it was the marmite on it ? Hmm I did allow for the Carbs in that though. I remembered you taking your Insulin earlier the other day when you had a Sandwich so I did take my Jab about 5 / 10mins before eating. I might stop eating in the morning again , I only ate then 5.30am ( I know I'm weird) as I had been low and wanted to avoid a glucose dump , which as we alllll know is what I usually have for breakfast  Grrrrr I cant win .



dont give up on eating in the morning, you need the energy and im sure you can work it out. try an extra unit tomorrow and if you dont as high you will know it worked. if you go low then maybe you cant get away with the crumpet?! but im sure it will work  it will take time to work out exactly what insulin you need, but it's best to do it now whilst you are working from home, so you have a lot more time to concentrate on it.  Thats why im trying to sort my levels out, before I start working.

I know you havent been on a course and dont have a proper DSN, so if you need any help let me know!


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> dont give up on eating in the morning, you need the energy and im sure you can work it out. try an extra unit tomorrow and if you dont as high you will know it worked. if you go low then maybe you cant get away with the crumpet?! but im sure it will work  it will take time to work out exactly what insulin you need, but it's best to do it now whilst you are working from home, so you have a lot more time to concentrate on it.  Thats why im trying to sort my levels out, before I start working.
> 
> I know you havent been on a course and dont have a proper DSN, so if you need any help let me know!



Yeah I think I will start to adjust things and experiment a bit this week , things can hardly get any worse hehe 
Yeah cheers for that Twin , sometimes its better to be able to see things from another perspective , I'll defo be picking your brains over this


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yeah I think I will start to adjust things and experiment a bit this week , things can hardly get any worse hehe
> Yeah cheers for that Twin , sometimes its better to be able to see things from another perspective , I'll defo be picking your brains over this



lol yeah. it's worth experimenting a bit to see if you can work out the right amount of insulin for particularly foods. 

any word on the referal??


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> lol yeah. it's worth experimenting a bit to see if you can work out the right amount of insulin for particularly foods.
> 
> any word on the referal??



No news yet , I have to go to the surgery tomorrow to collect my script , I'll mention it then . Hopefully there will be some Insulin on this script !! FFS 
How are you levels now? have you had your tea yet? I'm defo going for Prawn Salad tomorrow Mmmm


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> No news yet , I have to go to the surgery tomorrow to collect my script , I'll mention it then . Hopefully there will be some Insulin on this script !! FFS
> How are you levels now? have you had your tea yet? I'm defo going for Prawn Salad tomorrow Mmmm



yeah definitely say something, it's out of order you dont have a dsn  goodluck with the insulin! maybe I should order my test strips whilst ive still got 2 vials left lol, would be good to not run out and not have to worry about it!

im 14.1 right now, had tea about an hour ago now, think it should be coming down - knowing my luck i'll hypo when I do my exercise 

mmm I might have to get some salad, omelette and salad


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> yeah definitely say something, it's out of order you dont have a dsn  goodluck with the insulin! maybe I should order my test strips whilst ive still got 2 vials left lol, would be good to not run out and not have to worry about it!
> 
> im 14.1 right now, had tea about an hour ago now, think it should be coming down - knowing my luck i'll hypo when I do my exercise
> 
> mmm I might have to get some salad, omelette and salad



 I've not done any exersise for a few days since I've felt rough , It always pushes me higher than usual if I try to do it when I'm ill . I'm enjoying being lazy lol hehe. Did you get much sleep in the end ? I didn't bother sleeping , hopefully I will sleep tonight

Mmm Omelette  and Salad is always good !! Yummmm


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> I've not done any exersise for a few days since I've felt rough , It always pushes me higher than usual if I try to do it when I'm ill . I'm enjoying being lazy lol hehe. Did you get much sleep in the end ? I didn't bother sleeping , hopefully I will sleep tonight
> 
> Mmm Omelette  and Salad is always good !! Yummmm



how is your throat feeling today?

umm I slept between 5am-11am - not a great time to sleep, oops!

yes, think you definitely need some sleep tonight!

im just trying to get my CV done cos I REALLY need a job now


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> how is your throat feeling today?
> 
> umm I slept between 5am-11am - not a great time to sleep, oops!
> 
> yes, think you definitely need some sleep tonight!
> 
> im just trying to get my CV done cos I REALLY need a job now



Yeah not the best time to sleep !! better than none at all though , hey you were up early though so maybe you can get your body clock back in sync 
It would mean logging off before the morning though ! hehe 
I might log off early tonight I think I knowwwww I always say that lol 
Hmm my throat feels like I've been chewing glass followed by an old sock ! Lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

Ooooops I forgot to say good luck with the CV , do some creative writing lol


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yeah not the best time to sleep !! better than none at all though , hey you were up early though so maybe you can get your body clock back in sync
> It would mean logging off before the morning though ! hehe
> I might log off early tonight I think I knowwwww I always say that lol
> Hmm my throat feels like I've been chewing glass followed by an old sock ! Lol



Yeah hopefully.  ive managed to stay awake so far today so hoping I can sleep later 
Yeah we should probably both log off early tonight   Hopefully some sleep will help your throat get better!



insulinaddict09 said:


> Ooooops I forgot to say good luck with the CV , do some creative writing lol



haha 'creative writing', yeah think i'll need some of that


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Hellooooooooo , right >>>> 

2.21am >>>>>9.7 

6.53am >>>>>4.4 

11.10am >>>>7.6

2.14pm >>>>>9.0 (corrected with 2 units)

3.36pm>>>>>6.5 

4.55pm >>>>3.7 

5.46pm >>>>5.9  >>> Ive just eaten so we'll see what happens in a couple of hours !! *


----------



## katie

very good numbers twin. did you have food at any point? apart from just now 

mine started out well at 5.5 but since then havent been below 10   Really dont know if all my insulin is being dispensed though, stupid pen!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> very good numbers twin. did you have food at any point? apart from just now
> 
> mine started out well at 5.5 but since then havent been below 10   Really dont know if all my insulin is being dispensed though, stupid pen!!



No I don't eat during the day , I had some Flapjack to treat my hypo at 4.55 , and then had my tea at 5.46 . I may have some supper later depending on my levels. I try to stay no higher than 10 most days >>> as you know thats bl**dy rare for that to happen  Hmm I'm 12.8 now ffs , hopefully thats my peak and I should start to drop again , if not it's correction time in a while GRRRRR 
EEek you need to get a pen sorted out Twin !!!


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> No I don't eat during the day , I had some Flapjack to treat my hypo at 4.55 , and then had my tea at 5.46 . I may have some supper later depending on my levels. I try to stay no higher than 10 most days >>> as you know thats bl**dy rare for that to happen  Hmm I'm 12.8 now ffs , hopefully thats my peak and I should start to drop again , if not it's correction time in a while GRRRRR
> EEek you need to get a pen sorted out Twin !!!



you should really start eating breakfast again twin   And you should definitely get that HbA1c done again because it's bound to be a lot better than last time   Any word on the referal??

yeah that probably is a spike so hopefully you'll come down.  Think i'll check in a min to see if my insulin worked


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> you should really start eating breakfast again twin   And you should definitely get that HbA1c done again because it's bound to be a lot better than last time   Any word on the referal??
> 
> yeah that probably is a spike so hopefully you'll come down.  Think i'll check in a min to see if my insulin worked



No I didnt get my script today I was too busy and too lazy 

EEeek Twin I hope your insulin is working !! let me know , grr its taken me ages to type this out !! i keep getting PMed all the time grrr


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> No I didnt get my script today I was too busy and too lazy
> 
> EEeek Twin I hope your insulin is working !! let me know , grr its taken me ages to type this out !! i keep getting PMed all the time grrr



lol you are too popular  I think I might have had a dodgy cartridge  I did check it and it looked fine, but ive changed it now and think it's working. I took 10units about 30mins ago so i'll test in about another 30mins!

I feel your pain when it comes to getting scripts, i can never be bothered to go to the drs hehe!


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> lol you are too popular  I think I might have had a dodgy cartridge  I did check it and it looked fine, but ive changed it now and think it's working. I took 10units about 30mins ago so i'll test in about another 30mins!
> 
> I feel your pain when it comes to getting scripts, i can never be bothered to go to the drs hehe!



Hehe I know Im too lazy to walk the few hundred yards to get it !! I have to get it in the morning though as they close early on weds 
I hope your insulin works !!  I think I might test and see whats going on now >>>>>13.8 Grrrr I'm not dropping I'm still rising ffs


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Hello Low Carbers  Right heres todays numbers >>> EEEEKKKK 

I know they are strange times but don't forget I hardly ever sleep so my day is weird with regard to times etc 

3.39am>>> 9.5 

6.31am >>>9.7 

9.05am >>> 5.5 

10am >>>>6.4 

10.23am >>>>>Levemir injection 

1.20pm>>>>13.9 

2.37pm>>>> 12.6 (4 units of fast to correct) 

4.16pm>>>>13.3 ( i dont know either !! ) 7 units with meal 

8.27pm>>>>4.3 >>> sinned >>>> eeek Cookie  ( 5units of fast)

10pm>>>> Evening Levemir 

10.51pm >>>>9.1 

11.49pm >>>>13.7 >>>>> Hello correction here I come !! Grrrr Late peak me thinks?? *


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Hello Low Carbers  Right heres todays numbers >>> EEEEKKKK
> 
> I know they are strange times but don't forget I hardly ever sleep so my day is weird with regard to times etc
> 
> *



Hey twin, looks like your numbers are behaving pretty well.  If you didnt eat before the 13.9 it looks like your liver is chucking out some glucose because it thinks you need food! So they might improve if you try having a small lunch or breakfast? (preferably both though ).

yesterday i woke to 8.9 (i was 4.2 before bed so ate something because I kept waking up hypo wed and thu), I was 4.8 before lunch (somehow?!), 4.7 after work, 4.0 before tea, 11.8 in the evening > 9.7 > 6.1 > ate something because of the hypo worry! then i was 7.2 and today I woke to 7.9 - So I guess i'll stop eating before bed again now  

So pretty good yesterday but it was a total fluke!



sharpwaa said:


> Usually at about midday and after walking the 'hound from hell' if I test(wasting expensive strip's that us T2's aren't supposed to... I frequently experience 2.5's to 3.5's with none of the normally associated hypo symptom's,  in fact I usually feel pretty bouyant.....suggestions?



Hi Sharpwaa  

What medication are you on? If they are 'real' hypos it might be worth having a snack before you leave.


----------



## insulinaddict09

sharpwaa said:


> Usually at about midday and after walking the 'hound from hell' if I test(wasting expensive strip's that us T2's aren't supposed to...) I frequently experience 2.5's to 3.5's with none of the normally associated hypo symptom's,  in fact I usually feel pretty bouyant.....suggestions?



*Hi Sharpwaa , those are definately "hypo levels" what medication are you on ? I cant remember if you are on Insulin or not .What sort of diet to you have ? *


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> Hey twin, looks like your numbers are behaving pretty well.  If you didnt eat before the 13.9 it looks like your liver is chucking out some glucose because it thinks you need food! So they might improve if you try having a small lunch or breakfast? (preferably both though ).
> 
> yesterday i woke to 8.9 (i was 4.2 before bed so ate something because I kept waking up hypo wed and thu), I was 4.8 before lunch (somehow?!), 4.7 after work, 4.0 before tea, 11.8 in the evening > 9.7 > 6.1 > ate something because of the hypo worry! then i was 7.2 and today I woke to 7.9 - So I guess i'll stop eating before bed again now
> 
> So pretty good yesterday but it was a total fluke



*Heya Twin , good numbers there ! Hmm my 13.9 was without eating , I didnt eat until gone 4pm that day. I'm having some dodgy numbers again   I know its because I dont eat in the day so I'm nibbling on cheese now lol>>>>> turning in to a mouse soon  Ill sort my number out and post them in a minute , all my days tend to blend together as I dont sleep and test regularly.*


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Heya Twin , good numbers there ! Hmm my 13.9 was without eating , I didnt eat until gone 4pm that day. I'm having some dodgy numbers again   I know its because I dont eat in the day so I'm nibbling on cheese now lol>>>>> turning in to a mouse soon  Ill sort my number out and post them in a minute , all my days tend to blend together as I dont sleep and test regularly.*




hehe mm cheese! even if it was a snack in the morning and at lunch, it might help.  im eating carrot and orange soup, YUM!

yeah im not suprised your days all blend together, mine do just from not working - everyday I feel like it's the weekend lol.


----------



## Munjeeta

Wow! Good levels peeps  Mine have been awful for a while, but have tweaked my levemir doses and think I am getting somewhere. For a while there it felt like everything was going wrong: ratios werent' working etc but think that was down to background being wrong. It gets so confusing sometimes!!

How have you all been?? I've been uber busy again and sleeping when not working!!


----------



## katie

Munjeeta said:


> Wow! Good levels peeps  Mine have been awful for a while, but have tweaked my levemir doses and think I am getting somewhere. For a while there it felt like everything was going wrong: ratios werent' working etc but think that was down to background being wrong. It gets so confusing sometimes!!
> 
> How have you all been?? I've been uber busy again and sleeping when not working!!



Hey, Long time no see. How's school going?  Did you manage to get assembly time to concentrate on Diabetes stuff?

Yeah, I never know whether it's my basal dose that's wrong or my ratio - it's so confusing   I'm not sure why my levels have been good, think it's because i'm doing a bit more exercise and upped my morning ratio, seems to be working so far.


----------



## Steff

can i just ask im planning to have loaded potato skins with bacon and cheese is that a mass of carbs?


cheers


----------



## katie

it depends how many you are having. this site tells you the nutritional value: http://caloriecount.about.com/calories-compliments-potato-skins-cheddar-cheese-i90966


----------



## Steff

im having 3 , ty katie


----------

